# Cat Lovers Thread



## Mertex

This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.


----------



## Amelia

I hate cats.


----------



## Amelia

I like panthers.


----------



## Mertex

I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.

We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.

We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.

I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.

In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.

Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).

So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....

Here's Cali as a kitten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Dolly.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is Freakyfritz (what we call her) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll post pictures of the others up later......


----------



## syrenn

i have 10.....and foster kittens...... 


one is sleeping on one arm as i type this......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way. 

After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms. 

Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.



its an emotional toll when they die. (((hugs)))


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an emotional toll when they die. (((hugs)))
Click to expand...


I really did have a bad run for a while. Odd things that we were never able to identify. And, one litter would look great at night and, one after another, be dead in the morning. Got down to the last one, beautiful baby, all of sudden went bad. Drove 30 miles, one way on a Sunday, to the vet and after a long exam and a slew of tests, she discovered he had no rectum. 

Another had patent ductus ... can't remember the term and don't feel like hunting ... but the vet said he could live several years but wouldn't get to be an old cat. I decided I'd keep him, took him home. Next morning, he had breakfast and was romping with his sibs and, mid-attack, literally dropped dead. 

I had something like 20 kittens go like that and finally just had to quit for awhile. Then life got in the way.

Working with wild animals, a much larger percentage die. I've had to put down a lot of birds of prey.


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an emotional toll when they die. (((hugs)))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did have a bad run for a while. Odd things that we were never able to identify. And, one litter would look great at night and, one after another, be dead in the morning. Got down to the last one, beautiful baby, all of sudden went bad. Drove 30 miles, one way on a Sunday, to the vet and after a long exam and a slew of tests, she discovered he had no rectum.
> 
> Another had patent ductus ... can't remember the term and don't feel like hunting ... but the vet said he could live several years but wouldn't get to be an old cat. I decided I'd keep him, took him home. Next morning, he had breakfast and was romping with his sibs and, mid-attack, literally dropped dead.
> 
> I had something like 20 kittens go like that and finally just had to quit for awhile. Then life got in the way.
> 
> Working with wild animals, a much larger percentage die. I've had to put down a lot of birds of prey.
Click to expand...


yes, they crash.....and faster then a blink of an eye.  We have protocol for crashing kittens.... and it is still very very hard to have them die

the pay off..... is all of the ones who live!!!!  

ive never worked with birds of prey. Ive only ever had hawks on my arm. It is amazing to me how light they are for their size.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

syrenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> its an emotional toll when they die. (((hugs)))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did have a bad run for a while. Odd things that we were never able to identify. And, one litter would look great at night and, one after another, be dead in the morning. Got down to the last one, beautiful baby, all of sudden went bad. Drove 30 miles, one way on a Sunday, to the vet and after a long exam and a slew of tests, she discovered he had no rectum.
> 
> Another had patent ductus ... can't remember the term and don't feel like hunting ... but the vet said he could live several years but wouldn't get to be an old cat. I decided I'd keep him, took him home. Next morning, he had breakfast and was romping with his sibs and, mid-attack, literally dropped dead.
> 
> I had something like 20 kittens go like that and finally just had to quit for awhile. Then life got in the way.
> 
> Working with wild animals, a much larger percentage die. I've had to put down a lot of birds of prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, they crash.....and faster then a blink of an eye.  We have protocol for crashing kittens.... and it is still very very hard to have them die
> 
> the pay off..... is all of the ones who live!!!!
> 
> ive never worked with birds of prey. Ive only ever had hawks on my arm. It is amazing to me how light they are for their size.
Click to expand...


I do education programs with a a great horned owl. HI raised him from a tiny nestling, found on the ground. I've also trained many other raptors to be education birds. And, I have the scars to show for it. 

Birds have hollow bones and lots of feathers. People talk about how an owl got their cat but truth is, they'll never take prey as big as an adult cat because they can't lift off with it. 

Some hawks will feed on the ground but they still would not take on something that big.  

But, they will attack, tear up a cat and then take off - hit and run. Not often, but it does happen. OTOH, kittens and small dogs are open season. 

If you enjoy working with animals, you might want to look into volunteering with a local rehabber. Find them on line, call your local humane society and/or animal control or your state's conservation/fish & game etc. Nothing better on the planet. Really.


----------



## norwegen

I miss my Bear and Portia.  They're in their little cedar boxes on the shelf, and sometimes I think if I get other cats, it would be like replacing my two babies, and they're irreplaceable.


----------



## PredFan

I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.

I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.

Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.

Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.

Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.


----------



## AquaAthena

I so <3 my girl. She talks to me all the time, in different sounding meows. I have read that cats have about 10 sounds to their meows, but I really do think my Laci, has many more... I love them all and know how to interpret them. It is a special type communication, love and companionship in a one-on-one relationship with an animal, though no more special than with multiples, for many people. 

Did you know cats have ten bones in their tail? That would explain why they are so protective of them.

*Laci:*


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrmosi1-a5g]Cat Putting On A Hat! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> i have 10.....and foster kittens......
> 
> 
> one is sleeping on one arm as i type this......




Do you still have those adorable furry dark gray ones, or are these new ones?

We need pictures.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

norwegen said:


> I miss my Bear and Portia.  They're in their little cedar boxes on the shelf, and sometimes I think if I get other cats, it would be like replacing my two babies, and they're irreplaceable.



Naw ... its not like that. 

And, think of all the cats in shelters who need you. 

Go to your shelter and find a cage that has sibs in it. Adopt them both because they need you as much as you need them.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Pat and Scamper. They were really best buddies. Pat was a stray and we took him in. Scamper treated him like a little brother. Scamper was huge!


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 10.....and foster kittens......
> 
> 
> one is sleeping on one arm as i type this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have those adorable furry dark gray ones, or are these new ones?
> 
> We need pictures.......
Click to expand...


no, they went up for adoption and were snapped up!!!  Kitten season is on the way....so sooooonnn.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Scorpions. We always had them in AZ. There are three kinds there, the smaller, the more venomous. One night, I went to refill the dry cat food dish and there, sprawled across the dry cat food was one huge dead giant desert hairy scorpion. I have a photo of him next to a rule: just under 6 inches. 






The way I see it, one of the cats had come through the "cat widow" with the scorpion in his mouth and stopped to have a nosh. (I had a "cat run", an enclosed area they could access at will. I lived in rattlesnake/coyote country but they were safe and I didn't have to deal with a litter box.  

A decision had to be made - scorpion or food. Scorpion - food. 

The cat chose food and left the body there. 

Another time, laying in bed late at night, reading and listening to foster kittens playing, scrabbling around on the floor. I leaned over and found one of these -






quite dead. 

Yeesh. It's bite could have killed a kitten. 






*Note that these are not my photos. *

I kept these bodies - and others - in my freezer for a long time and made them part of my school education program. I finally had to throw them out ...


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.




Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.

Here's his picture...


----------



## AquaAthena

Luddly Neddite said:


> Scorpions. We always had them in AZ. There are three kinds there, the smaller, the more venomous. One night, I went to refill the dry cat food dish and there, sprawled across the dry cat food was one huge dead giant desert hairy scorpion. I have a photo of him next to a rule: just under 6 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, one of the cats had come through the "cat widow" with the scorpion in his mouth and stopped to have a nosh. (I had a "cat run", an enclosed area they could access at will. I lived in rattlesnake/coyote country but they were safe and I didn't have to deal with a litter box.
> 
> A decision had to be made - scorpion or food. Scorpion - food.
> 
> The cat chose food and left the body there.
> 
> Another time, laying in bed late at night, reading and listening to foster kittens playing, scrabbling around on the floor. I leaned over and found one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite dead.
> 
> Yeesh. It's bite could have killed a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note that these are not my photos. *
> 
> I kept these bodies - and others - in my freezer for a long time and made them part of my school education program. I finally had to throw them out ...


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Scorpions. We always had them in AZ. There are three kinds there, the smaller, the more venomous. One night, I went to refill the dry cat food dish and there, sprawled across the dry cat food was one huge dead giant desert hairy scorpion. I have a photo of him next to a rule: just under 6 inches.
> 
> 
> The way I see it, one of the cats had come through the "cat widow" with the scorpion in his mouth and stopped to have a nosh. (I had a "cat run", an enclosed area they could access at will. I lived in rattlesnake/coyote country but they were safe and I didn't have to deal with a litter box.
> 
> A decision had to be made - scorpion or food. Scorpion - food.
> 
> The cat chose food and left the body there.
> 
> Another time, laying in bed late at night, reading and listening to foster kittens playing, scrabbling around on the floor. I leaned over and found one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> quite dead.
> 
> Yeesh. It's bite could have killed a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note that these are not my photos. *
> 
> I kept these bodies - and others - in my freezer for a long time and made them part of my school education program. I finally had to throw them out ...



Is that a snake or lizard?  We have scorpions in Texas, but they are not deadly...just annoying as all get out.  There was one in the shower, my hub didn't have his glasses on while showering, thought it was a leaf and tried to sweep it into the drain with his foot, damn thing bit him and he says it hurt like the dickens.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.
> 
> Here's his picture...
Click to expand...


He looks like the Maine coon we had put down for heart disease. He was a special needs rescue. He had a nerve-damaged front leg we had amputated. We adopted him knowing that we would have to do that but the alternative was putting him down and he really was a very special cat. I'll always miss him. 

Now we have another Maine coon rescue - The Great Catsby. Trouble in a fur coat and his sister hates him. 

He really is a problem child. So annoying, a real pain in the behind. And utterly adorable and lovable. 

We're going on a long trip to France and thinking we'll separate them. The house sitter can visit with both every day but poor sweet Brodie won't have to put up with Bratsby.


----------



## Two Thumbs

cats are the spawn of Satan.

anyone that thinks otherwise has fallen under their spell.


true story


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Pat and Scamper. They were really best buddies. Pat was a stray and we took him in. Scamper treated him like a little brother. Scamper was huge!





Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....






I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> cats are the spawn of Satan.
> 
> anyone that thinks otherwise has fallen under their spell.
> 
> 
> true story




Is that your avi talking?................


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 10.....and foster kittens......
> 
> 
> one is sleeping on one arm as i type this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have those adorable furry dark gray ones, or are these new ones?
> 
> We need pictures.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, they went up for adoption and were snapped up!!!  Kitten season is on the way....so sooooonnn.....
Click to expand...



They were so cute, it's no wonder they got snapped up......be sure and post pictures of the new brood.....


----------



## AquaAthena

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat and Scamper. They were really best buddies. Pat was a stray and we took him in. Scamper treated him like a little brother. Scamper was huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.
Click to expand...


She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol. 

I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!  

awww:


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have those adorable furry dark gray ones, or are these new ones?
> 
> We need pictures.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, they went up for adoption and were snapped up!!!  Kitten season is on the way....so sooooonnn.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were so cute, it's no wonder they got snapped up......be sure and post pictures of the new brood.....
Click to expand...


I will


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions. We always had them in AZ. There are three kinds there, the smaller, the more venomous. One night, I went to refill the dry cat food dish and there, sprawled across the dry cat food was one huge dead giant desert hairy scorpion. I have a photo of him next to a rule: just under 6 inches.
> 
> 
> The way I see it, one of the cats had come through the "cat widow" with the scorpion in his mouth and stopped to have a nosh. (I had a "cat run", an enclosed area they could access at will. I lived in rattlesnake/coyote country but they were safe and I didn't have to deal with a litter box.
> 
> A decision had to be made - scorpion or food. Scorpion - food.
> 
> The cat chose food and left the body there.
> 
> Another time, laying in bed late at night, reading and listening to foster kittens playing, scrabbling around on the floor. I leaned over and found one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> quite dead.
> 
> Yeesh. It's bite could have killed a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note that these are not my photos. *
> 
> I kept these bodies - and others - in my freezer for a long time and made them part of my school education program. I finally had to throw them out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a snake or lizard?  We have scorpions in Texas, but they are not deadly...just annoying as all get out.  There was one in the shower, my hub didn't have his glasses on while showering, thought it was a leaf and tried to sweep it into the drain with his foot, damn thing bit him and he says it hurt like the dickens.
Click to expand...


Whip tail lizard which, interestingly, is always female because they're clones, the product of parthenogenesis. 

I was once stung by a scorpion - jeez but that hurt. I would hate to get nailed by one of these centipedes though. I have tried to photograph them but they move very quickly and erratically. Very hard to get them in focus. 

I've read that the sting of the tarantula hawk is just about the worst -






I used to see both the tarantula and the wasp around my house. The wasp is really big, really beautiful with those mahogany red wings and I always felt bad for the tarantulas.


----------



## Coyote

I consider myself more of a dog person, but I have and love two cats as well, and have had cats all my life.

I saw this posted on facebook and thought WOW - I so want a house like this for my cats!

Colorful Catification for Some Very Lucky Cats! ? hauspanther


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat and Scamper. They were really best buddies. Pat was a stray and we took him in. Scamper treated him like a little brother. Scamper was huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol.
> 
> I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!
> 
> awww:
Click to expand...



That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.

The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat and Scamper. They were really best buddies. Pat was a stray and we took him in. Scamper treated him like a little brother. Scamper was huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.
Click to expand...


Same here. Catsby is the kid, just over a year old and raised as a wanted and loved kitten. 

Brodie, thrown from a moving truck, meant to go over the bridge and into the lake but the asshole missed and she hit the concrete wall. 

Very lucky that I spotted her, huddled and tiny and dying on the bridge. She was starving, loaded with every internal and external parasite and had a long rehab. Now, she's sweet, very affectionate and gentle and if you come into my house I'll show you the lump on my bed where she spends her days under the covers.

She's half his size and, mentally, just no match. So, we keep them apart if we're gone. That's not good either because he's such a people lover, very outgoing and needs company. 

We toy with the thought of getting him his own pit bull puppy ..................


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> I consider myself more of a dog person, but I have and love two cats as well, and have had cats all my life.
> 
> I saw this posted on facebook and thought WOW - I so want a house like this for my cats!
> 
> Colorful Catification for Some Very Lucky Cats! ? hauspanther





i am sure they would love it. I am not sure how 10 running in a train wreck would work out though...... lol


----------



## Coyote

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself more of a dog person, but I have and love two cats as well, and have had cats all my life.
> 
> I saw this posted on facebook and thought WOW - I so want a house like this for my cats!
> 
> Colorful Catification for Some Very Lucky Cats! ? hauspanther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure they would love it. I am not sure how 10 running in a train wreck would work out though...... lol
Click to expand...


Consider it your own personal reality show


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol.
> 
> I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!
> 
> awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.
> 
> The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.
Click to expand...


Your husband is right and one more won't make any real difference. 

Really. I've had many more than I have now and they're aren't any more trouble. 

Build a cat run. Its easy and can be very cheap. Just make sure there's no way out at the top. Put in a cat door (or window) and let them come and go.


----------



## Mertex

Coyote said:


> I consider myself more of a dog person, but I have and love two cats as well, and have had cats all my life.
> 
> I saw this posted on facebook and thought WOW - I so want a house like this for my cats!
> 
> Colorful Catification for Some Very Lucky Cats! ? hauspanther




Wow....that is so neat, I know my cats would love something like that.  We only have one cat pole....has three ledges, but they love the top one the best and whoever gets it first each morning will stay in it for a long time.....they actually try to beat each other to it....

We had dogs too, but the last one....an Akita either ran away or got stolen, and we decided it was way more expensive to keep dogs.  We even had a kennel built for her, but she was an escape artist.....and got out...we never found her.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol.
> 
> I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!
> 
> awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.
> 
> The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your husband is right and one more won't make any real difference.
> 
> Really. I've had many more than I have now and they're aren't any more trouble.
> 
> Build a cat run. Its easy and can be very cheap. Just make sure there's no way out at the top. Put in a cat door (or window) and let them come and go.
Click to expand...


Cali is the only one of our cats that my hub lets out.....she will go to the door and whine until he opens it and lets her out....15 minutes later she is back whining to come back in.  He won't let Dolly out, he's afraid she might wander off and get lost (we have acreage) - Boots is too frightened to even consider going out....and Freakyfritz is our son's cat and my hub would be so upset if she were to get lost.  We're supposed to take her back to our son  this summer, maybe after we lose her, I'll consider getting another kitten.....maybe......


----------



## AquaAthena

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scamper looks a bit like Dolly.....she's sort of a calico, but has tabby stripes....that's so cute him putting his arm around his buddy.....wish mine were nice to each other like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine all got along.  Dolly picks on all of them, being the kitten.  Cali doesn't like anyone coming near her, snarls and bats at Dolly.  Freakyfritz and Cali can't stand each other.....they give each other mean stares....and eventually one of them attacks and the other one runs.  Boots, is pretty calm, she doesn't go near any of them, but Dolly picks on her, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol.
> 
> I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!
> 
> awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.
> 
> The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.
Click to expand...


OOHHH, that is very, interesting _"almost feral" _...hadn't thought of that aspect of my male cats, in the past, having to be outside, one way or another. Females often want to stay close to home and Laci is an indoor cat.

Man, if anyone wants to know about cats though, syrenn has all the experience. What a GREAT job she does for those little felines through the years, who would otherwise die. She used to send me pictures of them in various states of growth....from about one inch to one month old. So precious, they were.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is so appealing to look at. What a good story..lol.
> 
> I was at the vet once ( a cat lover vet )  with Laci and the vet was telling me about his 4 cats and how he and his wife loved them all and everybody in the household got along except for one of the cats, who would never come near the others and would snarl and growl at them. That particular cat would only come near him or his wife, if the rest of the cats were in another room...  Cats: what trips!
> 
> awww:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.
> 
> The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOHHH, that is very, interesting _"almost feral" _...hadn't thought of that aspect of my male cats, in the past, having to be outside, one way or another. Females often want to stay close to home and Laci is an indoor cat.
Click to expand...


When the neighbors had them, they were kept outdoors....after they abandoned them, I didn't realize they had left them, till I saw one of them, by chance.  I wondered what they were eating and went to check it out.... The neighbor had left a big bag of cat food, but the raccoons had torn it open and eaten all of it....when I took them some food, I had to walk away, because they wouldn't come near me, but as soon as I was some distance they dove for that food.  It was a bit of a trick to find out where our neighbor had moved so I could contact her and ask her what she planned to do with the cats...that's when she told me that she was coming over "once a week" to feed them....once a week!  I think they planned to some day get them, but I told her it was not good....they couldn't eat just once a week...that's when she asked me if I wanted them.  By that time they were used to scavenge for food and being on their own, they would eat out of the bowl but didn't come close to us.  That we were able to grab Tiger and try brining him in, was a bit of a trick.  There were 3 of them....we lost Blackie about a year after we got them....he was the friendliest of the three. But like I said, the other two never were comfy being inside.




> Man, if anyone wants to know about cats though, syrenn has all the experience. What a GREAT job she does for those little felines through the years, who would otherwise die. She used to send me pictures of them in various states of growth....from about one inch to one month old. So precious, they were.


 I know....if I were to do that I would have a zoo....because I wouldn't want to give them back...I get too attached to them.  Already my hub is getting melancholy about losing Freaky......


----------



## kiwiman127

This is Sydney.  She was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend at the time.  I had just moved to Seattle and my girlfriend thought that Sydney would help me not get lonely.  In the first five seconds I was thinking "what the hell can I do with this kitten, who can I give it to". In the sixth second I thought "I think I'll keep her". That night she slept next to me and when I woke up, there she was and she gave me a single "meow" good morning.
She has slept next to me ever since and every morning she greets me with that single "meow" and she's done that for over 21 years and two wives. (Except when I've been out of the country).
She's my little girl


----------



## syrenn

kiwiman127 said:


> This is Sydney.  She was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend at the time.  I had just moved to Seattle and my girlfriend thought that Sydney would help me not get lonely.  In the first five seconds I was thinking "what the hell can I do with this kitten, who can I give it to". In the sixth second I thought "I think I'll keep her". That night she slept next to me and when I woke up, there she was and she gave me a single "meow" good morning.
> She has slept next to me ever since and every morning she greets me with that single "meow" and she's done that for over 21 years and two wives. (Except when I've been out of the country).
> She's my little girl



aawwww, that is so sweet


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sydney.  She was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend at the time.  I had just moved to Seattle and my girlfriend thought that Sydney would help me not get lonely.  In the first five seconds I was thinking "what the hell can I do with this kitten, who can I give it to". In the sixth second I thought "I think I'll keep her". That night she slept next to me and when I woke up, there she was and she gave me a single "meow" good morning.
> She has slept next to me ever since and every morning she greets me with that single "meow" and she's done that for over 21 years and two wives. (Except when I've been out of the country).
> She's my little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aawwww, that is so sweet
Click to expand...



I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Coyote said:


> I consider myself more of a dog person, but I have and love two cats as well, and have had cats all my life.
> 
> I saw this posted on facebook and thought WOW - I so want a house like this for my cats!
> 
> Colorful Catification for Some Very Lucky Cats! ? hauspanther



I love this but wouldn't want the whole house to be taken over. We did a little bit like this in the master bedroom. Shelves and ledges with steps. And most of our windows have very deep sills which the cats love.

I really love the colors and the whole feel to this place though. Also like the way the cats can avoid each other when that's what they need and want.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sydney.  She was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend at the time.  I had just moved to Seattle and my girlfriend thought that Sydney would help me not get lonely.  In the first five seconds I was thinking "what the hell can I do with this kitten, who can I give it to". In the sixth second I thought "I think I'll keep her". That night she slept next to me and when I woke up, there she was and she gave me a single "meow" good morning.
> She has slept next to me ever since and every morning she greets me with that single "meow" and she's done that for over 21 years and two wives. (Except when I've been out of the country).
> She's my little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aawwww, that is so sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.....
Click to expand...


Yes, very sweet. 

They do have a way of getting under our skin.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute.....makes me want to get another kitten....but, my hub doesn't like for them to be outside....and we can't handle 5 in the house.
> 
> The only reason our "boy" cats are outside....when our neighbors abandoned them (they were Cali's brothers)....they were already beginning to act feral, and we tried bringing Tiger in the house....but he made such god awful noises, we had to put him back out.  They get put up at night (shed with heater) as we have raccoons, opossums and other wild animals that could be rabid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is right and one more won't make any real difference.
> 
> Really. I've had many more than I have now and they're aren't any more trouble.
> 
> Build a cat run. Its easy and can be very cheap. Just make sure there's no way out at the top. Put in a cat door (or window) and let them come and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cali is the only one of our cats that my hub lets out.....she will go to the door and whine until he opens it and lets her out....15 minutes later she is back whining to come back in.  He won't let Dolly out, he's afraid she might wander off and get lost (we have acreage) - Boots is too frightened to even consider going out....and Freakyfritz is our son's cat and my hub would be so upset if she were to get lost.  We're supposed to take her back to our son  this summer, maybe after we lose her, I'll consider getting another kitten.....maybe......
Click to expand...


Nice thing about having a "run" is that everyone gets their way. Everyone gets what they want and need. Its the best kind of habitat enrichment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wildest of the tame.
Tamest of the wild.

I love all the photos.


----------



## Mertex

We only have one "cat post/pole" - and they compete for the top area...this time Dolly beat Freaky for it...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Thank goodness for cat lovers......


----------



## syrenn

what is not to love about an arm load of kittens?


----------



## HenryBHough

Spock.

Named for his kittenhood huge ears.

When God passed out the brains Spock stepped out for a beer.......now he's almost 15 and finally his face caught up with the ears but he never caught up with the beer.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

This is Tiger, one of our outdoor male cats.


----------



## protectionist

Mertex said:


>



*Nice poem.*  I act as a caretaker for homeless cats in my apartment complex (along with a few other people who do that same).  I started a  cat rescue group, and now have 7 people in it.  Each of us has an area that has its own group of homeless cats there. They are all at dumpsters, which the cats used to go to for food before we started feeding them every night.

  Some of the cats are fully feral. Others are castaways that people callously put out and abandoned.  The castaways are friendly and let you pet them, and sometimes follow you home, after being fed.  I'd like to take some of them in, but I only have a small apartment, and I already have 2 inside cats.

  We have also brought some cats (10) to the Humane Society, and had them fixed.  Now we have 10 cats running around with the tipped ear of fixed cats.

What I've been doing lately is creating shelter boxes for the cats to give then a place to cuddle up in, and get out of the cold.  They're just cardboard boxes with a small, square entry hole in one side, and a soft cloth on the bottom.  To look at them you might think they wouldn't be so warm.  They are though.  The cat's warm body heat warms them up.  Same as the little pup tents I slept in, when I was in the Army.
    I'm in Tampa, Florida, so only rarely does the temperature sink down to the 30s (VERY rarely to the 20s), but the cats use the boxes when the temperature goes to the 40s.  Rain is a problem, but we have a relatively dry winter here, so I only occasionally go out and cover the boxes in plastic bags, before the rain,as I did tonight.
In colder climates up north, cats really NEED these cold shelter boxes, and I would encourage people to make them and set them outside where cats hang around.  Instead of using cardboard, I'd recommend using a PLASTIC storage tub, turned upside down, with the top clicked on, but on the bottom, making it the floor of the box.  The cut a square hole on one side, towards the now top, and put something soft inside for the cats to sit on (towels, old sweater, pet bed, etc).  These are superior to the cardboard, because they are water repellent, and don't get soaked.  I have one made like this here, and plan to replace the cardboard ones with plastic tubs.

PS - when feeding the cats, put the food (dry) on plastic plates or bowls to keeps the ants off them.  Also, put out water with the dry food. Cats don't have water faucets.

All of this is some work, but it's also fun and rewarding.  I like to walk a few steps away from the feeding spot, then stop, turn around and look at 6 or 7 cats feeding their little faces.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Actually, the best suggestion for a warm cat shelter I've seen recently is a styrofoam cooler.  Styrofoam will keep them really warm, it's an insulator.  Forget where I read that, if I run across it I'll post it here.

I know this to be true because as a young woman I lived on a homestead with no running water, no electricity.  We had an outhouse and my husband cut toilet seats out of sheets of styrofoam.  It could be 30 below out, but once your naked butt hit that styrofoam, it was warm, warm, warm!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Pinky (orange tabby) and his true love (Zoe).  Both strays I took in.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Five of my cats.  Not pictured are the most recent strays I took in, Thomas and Lazarus.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I actually cat-proofed my yard, meaning the cats cannot get out.  Therefore, they are allowed out into the big back yard to play and sunbathe without fear of them getting out and something bad happening to them.

I had fenced the yard with six foot fence for the dobermans, anyway.  I had the fencing company put barb arms facing inward at a 45 degree angle.  Barb arms are the things, usually sticking outward, that barbed wire is strung on.  Then I got this plastic netting and secured it over the top of the barb arms and secured the bottom of the netting to the fence.  The netting hangs down over the end of the barb arms a foot or two.  The cats will not climb upside down on that floppy netting, which is what they would have to do to get out.  They don't even try.  They'll run part way up the chain link fence,look at that netting and jump back down.  I've used this system for many years and they've never gotten out.

I didn't come up with this method myself, it's something I read about while doing a lot of  research about making your yard secure so your cats can't get out.  You have to have a fence to begin with, but whether chain link or wooden this method will work.  On the wooden section of our fence my husband put wooden sticks (2" x 2") facing inward to hang the netting on.  It's the netting that stops them.  Didn't cost that much for the barb arms and netting, but took a couple days work to get it all rigged up.  It's lasted for years.

I'll try to get a picture so you can see what I'm talking about.  If I can get my lazy self going...it's cold outside!


----------



## Mertex

protectionist said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice poem.*  I act as a caretaker for homeless cats in my apartment complex (along with a few other people who do that same).  I started a  cat rescue group, and now have 7 people in it.  Each of us has an area that has its own group of homeless cats there. They are all at dumpsters, which the cats used to go to for food before we started feeding them every night.
> 
> Some of the cats are fully feral. Others are castaways that people callously put out and abandoned.  The castaways are friendly and let you pet them, and sometimes follow you home, after being fed.  I'd like to take some of them in, but I only have a small apartment, and I already have 2 inside cats.
> 
> We have also brought some cats (10) to the Humane Society, and had them fixed.  Now we have 10 cats running around with the tipped ear of fixed cats.
> 
> What I've been doing lately is creating shelter boxes for the cats to give then a place to cuddle up in, and get out of the cold.  They're just cardboard boxes with a small, square entry hole in one side, and a soft cloth on the bottom.  To look at them you might think they wouldn't be so warm.  They are though.  The cat's warm body heat warms them up.  Same as the little pup tents I slept in, when I was in the Army.
> I'm in Tampa, Florida, so only rarely does the temperature sink down to the 30s (VERY rarely to the 20s), but the cats use the boxes when the temperature goes to the 40s.  Rain is a problem, but we have a relatively dry winter here, so I only occasionally go out and cover the boxes in plastic bags, before the rain,as I did tonight.
> In colder climates up north, cats really NEED these cold shelter boxes, and I would encourage people to make them and set them outside where cats hang around.  Instead of using cardboard, I'd recommend using a PLASTIC storage tub, turned upside down, with the top clicked on, but on the bottom, making it the floor of the box.  The cut a square hole on one side, towards the now top, and put something soft inside for the cats to sit on (towels, old sweater, pet bed, etc).  These are superior to the cardboard, because they are water repellent, and don't get soaked.  I have one made like this here, and plan to replace the cardboard ones with plastic tubs.
> 
> PS - when feeding the cats, put the food (dry) on plastic plates or bowls to keeps the ants off them.  Also, put out water with the dry food. Cats don't have water faucets.
> 
> All of this is some work, but it's also fun and rewarding.  I like to walk a few steps away from the feeding spot, then stop, turn around and look at 6 or 7 cats feeding their little faces.
Click to expand...



That is some good work that you do.  The advice you have given is great for people that live in areas where feral or abandoned cats my hang out.  We don't have any stray cats in our area....once in a while you see a cat walking down the street or out in back in the wooded area, but they belong to someone and are just out for a stroll.  We put our outdoor cats up for the night because we have raccoons, armadillos, opossums, skunks, and even foxes, out here.  Some neighbors claim they've even spotted a bob cat........

So, thank you from all the cats......


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Pinky (orange tabby) and his true love (Zoe).  Both strays I took in.




They are so cute.....thanks for sharing.  That yellow tabby, Pinky, looks very protective of Zoe.....


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I actually cat-proofed my yard, meaning the cats cannot get out.  Therefore, they are allowed out into the big back yard to play and sunbathe without fear of them getting out and something bad happening to them.
> 
> I had fenced the yard with six foot fence for the dobermans, anyway.  I had the fencing company put barb arms facing inward at a 45 degree angle.  Barb arms are the things, usually sticking outward, that barbed wire is strung on.  Then I got this plastic netting and secured it over the top of the barb arms and secured the bottom of the netting to the fence.  The netting hangs down over the end of the barb arms a foot or two.  The cats will not climb upside down on that floppy netting, which is what they would have to do to get out.  They don't even try.  They'll run part way up the chain link fence,look at that netting and jump back down.  I've used this system for many years and they've never gotten out.
> 
> I didn't come up with this method myself, it's something I read about while doing a lot of  research about making your yard secure so your cats can't get out.  You have to have a fence to begin with, but whether chain link or wooden this method will work.  On the wooden section of our fence my husband put wooden sticks (2" x 2") facing inward to hang the netting on.  It's the netting that stops them.  Didn't cost that much for the barb arms and netting, but took a couple days work to get it all rigged up.  It's lasted for years.
> 
> I'll try to get a picture so you can see what I'm talking about.  If I can get my lazy self going...it's cold outside!



That sounds like a great idea, and I would love to see a picture of it, because I know what I'm picturing in my mind must not be right.....

We have 4 indoor cats, and only one is allowed out.  She will only stay outside for a short while, then stands by the door to be let back in.

The two outdoor cats roam our whole fenced area.....and one of them likes to go next door (where they originally lived until the family left and abandoned them)....the new family has a dog, so Smoky won't go in their fenced yard.


----------



## Mertex

Dedicated to our Main coon cat, Oso.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Okay, here are some pictures of the "cat containment system." 

This is how it is on the wooden fence.  Not quite as nifty as on the chain link:





Now here are a couple photos of what it looks like on the black chain link fence:





They just cannot navigate around that netting.  I've had seven different cats, including tough toms I rescued off the streets and none of them has gotten over this.  They don't even really try.  You can see the wire that runs between the barb arms.  That provides a support for the netting.  The netting is secured to the wire and to the fence with twist ties.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Regarding the cat containment, you also have to make sure all gaps where gates are and any gap at the bottom of the fence is accounted for.  I have rocks piled all along the bottom of my fence. So many people say to me, oh, my cat would be over that in no time.  But like I said, I've had seven cats including tough old street-wise tomcats, and none of them has breached this fence.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

This picture shows how we dealt with the wooden gate.  See the cross bar at the top...this allows us to put the netting across the top of the gate, but you can still open the gate to go in and out.

One other thing I'll mention.  I wrapped copper flashing around the trunks of my trees at about 5-6 ' up so they couldn't climb the trees and also couldn't climb up in a tree and try to jump over the fence.  You can just use aluminum foil, also, they won't climb past it.   You have to look at your yard with a cat's eyes and try to anticipate everything they'll try to do to get out or get in trouble.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Gracie

I don't own a cat. When she first appeared, she was just a kitten. She jumped out of the bushes and clamped on to Charlie's leg as I was walking him. He just shook her off, lol. She would come around now and then just to jump on him. He was not amused. He missed his own cat, Fatty, who passed prior to him. Then I started getting phone calls from tenants complaining about a kitten who hissed and bit people but wanted to spend the night with their dogs. I knew who it was immediately. I finally tracked down which tenant she belonged to and said she needed to control her cat. Like. Right. Controlling a cat. Um hm. She said Angel was not a people person and thought she was a dog. Angel. That was her name. Talk about an oxymoron. So..after a few more visits to my house and her sleeping with charlie who finally accepted that he couldn't get rid of her....and a few more complaints from other tenants of the kitten sneaking in their slider door and finding her curled up with their dogs....I told the owner of Angel that either she locks her up, or give her to me cuz the cat wanted to be with a dog and she didn't own one. I did. She would leave the other tenants alone if she had charlie full time. She agreed, and gave her to me. But I never really owned her. I feed her. Make sure she is healthy, but she belonged to Charlie. Then Charlie died and I got moki. They got along fine but she didn't want a dog the same size as her. She wanted a BIG dog. Then came Gracie. Ah. Mama. Angel became Pretties, and gave herself to Gracie. And I am now taking care of Pretties for gracie. 

This is a pic of their nightly routine. Gracie grooming Pretties, Pretties giving Gracie a face bath.






Now that Gracie is gone, this is Pretties temporary doggie friend but not her mama. Pretties belongs to nobody now..and it is her choice.


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Okay, here are some pictures of the "cat containment system."
> 
> This is how it is on the wooden fence.  Not quite as nifty as on the chain link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here are a couple photos of what it looks like on the black chain link fence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just cannot navigate around that netting.  I've had seven different cats, including tough toms I rescued off the streets and none of them has gotten over this.  They don't even really try.  You can see the wire that runs between the barb arms.  That provides a support for the netting.  The netting is secured to the wire and to the fence with twist ties.




That is a nifty idea.   We have wrought iron in front, so of course, that wouldn't work for us, but I'm sure others with chain link fences can benefit from your idea.   Thanks


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I don't own a cat. When she first appeared, she was just a kitten. She jumped out of the bushes and clamped on to Charlie's leg as I was walking him. He just shook her off, lol. She would come around now and then just to jump on him. He was not amused. He missed his own cat, Fatty, who passed prior to him. Then I started getting phone calls from tenants complaining about a kitten who hissed and bit people but wanted to spend the night with their dogs. I knew who it was immediately. I finally tracked down which tenant she belonged to and said she needed to control her cat. Like. Right. Controlling a cat. Um hm. She said Angel was not a people person and thought she was a dog. Angel. That was her name. Talk about an oxymoron. So..after a few more visits to my house and her sleeping with charlie who finally accepted that he couldn't get rid of her....and a few more complaints from other tenants of the kitten sneaking in their slider door and finding her curled up with their dogs....I told the owner of Angel that either she locks her up, or give her to me cuz the cat wanted to be with a dog and she didn't own one. I did. She would leave the other tenants alone if she had charlie full time. She agreed, and gave her to me. But I never really owned her. I feed her. Make sure she is healthy, but she belonged to Charlie. Then Charlie died and I got moki. They got along fine but she didn't want a dog the same size as her. She wanted a BIG dog. Then came Gracie. Ah. Mama. Angel became Pretties, and gave herself to Gracie. And I am now taking care of Pretties for gracie.
> 
> This is a pic of their nightly routine. Gracie grooming Pretties, Pretties giving Gracie a face bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Gracie is gone, this is Pretties temporary doggie friend but not her mama. Pretties belongs to nobody now..and it is her choice.




Awww...that picture is adorable.  She probably thinks she is a dog, as most cats don't even get along with dogs.  She is pretty, so the name fits her perfect.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## jon_berzerk

whats up with all that cat fencing 

--LOL


----------



## Gracie

Pretties laughs at the dogs when I give them baths. So..when she sits on the side of the tub grinning at them, I gently nudge her in and plop. She just walks around with her tail floating behind her while moki is shivering in fear. Moki HATES baths. But Karma? She is a lab. LOVES water. Gracie hated it. Now when Karma gets a bath, I just take her outside and hand her the hose. She chases Pretties with it. Both get sopping wet. And I don't get a backache.


----------



## Gracie

jon_berzerk said:


> whats up with all that cat fencing
> 
> --LOL



So they don't get out and get smacked by a car or eaten by a dog.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with all that cat fencing
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't get out and get smacked by a car or eaten by a dog.
Click to expand...


cats are much wiser then dogs 

i would be careful stringing things up on a fence 

i would be afraid of one  getting hung on that stuff 

we cant get baby to even think of going outside 

and as for Gary he goes for walks with us 

or he stays inside


----------



## Gracie

Pretties prowls the yard but does not leave unless I am taking karma for a walk to next door's field. And she sticks REAL close to karma and moki. Walks between them.
When we leave and she sits there, all I say is "strange doggie get you! DOGGIE GET YOU!" and she comes running. No need for fencing with her. No other cats come in the yard. Neither do other dogs. She would chew them up.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with all that cat fencing
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't get out and get smacked by a car or eaten by a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cats are much wiser then dogs
> 
> i would be careful stringing things up on a fence
> 
> i would be afraid of one  getting hung on that stuff
> 
> we cant get baby to even think of going outside
> 
> and as for Gary he goes for walks with us
> 
> or he stays inside
Click to expand...


Well, I believe that cats should be able to walk outside on Mother Earth.  Prowl in the tall grass and sneak around in the bushes.  And chase bugs and sunbathe outdoors in the summer.  But I also believe they should be safe.  So I gave my cats the best of both worlds...they get to go outside and prowl around like cats are meant to...but they're safe.

Lets see, with seven cats and I've had the containment system 10 years...but didn't always have seven cats so let's just average it out to 4 cats times 10 years.  That's 40 cat years and no cats have gotten hung up on "that stuff."  They won't go near it...I've watched them.  They used to climb part way up the fence, take a gander at that netting and jump back down.  Now they don't even bother.

Especially since several of my cats were strays on the streets...they're used to being able to go outdoors.  I couldn't imagine rescuing them and then keeping them prisoner indoors.  Wouldn't be much of a rescue.

It took a lot of research and a lot of effort, but it works and it's worth it.  I feel like I'm giving my cats the best possible life I can. In the summer, when I'm home, I just leave the sliding door to the back yard open all the time and the dogs and cats go in and out as they please.  It's glorious!


----------



## Gracie

If I had a lot of cats, I would do what you did, Koosh. But..I am not really a cat person. They find ME. And it is always one. Just one.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

By the way, I've seen a stray cat disemboweled by a dog.  Horrific site to see.

Also, a couple of the strays I took in had infected wounds on them...from other cats.  Running loose outside shortens their lives considerably.


----------



## Gracie

The only disembowled thing I find in the yard is birds and a field rat now and then. Pretties is like that gal in Game Of Thrones..the one that beat the hell out of Jaime Lannister. 
She sticks close to home. No more wandering for her. She is 10 years old now. Almost 11. Once I brought her here and set her down in the house....she was off, patrolling. Been that way since. I am lucky.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> If I had a lot of cats, I would do what you did, Koosh. But..I am not really a cat person. They find ME. And it is always one. Just one.



Hehe.  Believe it or not, I'm not really a cat person, either!  I used to be until we got our dobermans.  That was it!  Now I'm a dog person.  But nobody else was helping these stray cats so I had to do something. I can't stand to see animals suffer.   You're lucky only one finds you at a time!  

Actually, I haven't seen a stray cat around here in a couple of years.  I see cat footprints all over in the snow, but those may just be from someone's cat that is allowed to roam free.  All the stray cats live in my house now! 

And not one of them sprays in the house!  They all use the catboxes.  I am soooo lucky!  

Last couple of tomcats I took in I told my husband I think I may run out of luck.  What would I do if they spray in the house.  He said, just put them back out.  At least they would have had a chance.  So I brought them in and they didn't spray.  I think I'm done with it, though.  No more cats.  Only dogs from now on.  (famous last words)


----------



## jon_berzerk

Kooshdakhaa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they don't get out and get smacked by a car or eaten by a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cats are much wiser then dogs
> 
> i would be careful stringing things up on a fence
> 
> i would be afraid of one  getting hung on that stuff
> 
> we cant get baby to even think of going outside
> 
> and as for Gary he goes for walks with us
> 
> or he stays inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that cats should be able to walk outside on Mother Earth.  Prowl in the tall grass and sneak around in the bushes.  And chase bugs and sunbathe outdoors in the summer.  But I also believe they should be safe.  So I gave my cats the best of both worlds...they get to go outside and prowl around like cats are meant to...but they're safe.
> 
> Lets see, with seven cats and I've had the containment system 10 years...but didn't always have seven cats so let's just average it out to 4 cats times 10 years.  That's 40 cat years and no cats have gotten hung up on "that stuff."
> 
> Especially since several of my cats were strays on the streets...they're used to being able to go outdoors.  I couldn't imagine rescuing them and then keeping them prisoner indoors.  Wouldn't be much of a rescue.
> 
> It took a lot of research and a lot of effort, but it works and it's worth it.  I feel like I'm giving my cats the best possible life I can. In the summer, when I'm home, I just leave the sliding door to the back yard open all the time and the dogs and cats go in and out as they please.  It's glorious!
Click to expand...


for a cat that has been used to roaming the streets as a stray a small back yard 

sounds more like a prison yard 

dont get me wrong  i am not knocking on ya 

but cats always remain semi wild and can get along just fine outdoors 

if that is their  thing 

i would be more afraid of a hawk swooping down on them 

and making a quick snack of them 

read what happened to fat cat eddie 


Fat cat Eddie gets snatched up by hawk, but dropped in neighbor's garden due to weight - NY Daily News


----------



## jon_berzerk

not only hawks but owls also 

snack on cats 







i have seen half eaten cats stashed in the upper tree limbs while sitting in tree stands


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

It gets 10 below where I am jon.  They may "survive" out there, but they don't get along just fine.

When I brought Thomas in, I slept with him in a spare room the first night.  The relief he was feeling was palpable.  He purred loudly.  And kneaded on me.  He had a nasty bite wound on him.  He was not fine.  And I've seen them dead alongside the road after getting hit by cars out there.

Here was Thomas the first night I brought him in.  See how weary he looks.  That's what he was, too, absolutely worn out from life on the streets.

Oh, and by the way...my yard isn't exactly small.  I know what you mean, though, small compared to having no boundaries.





And here was the wound on his neck.  He had to take antibiotics for that.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Kooshdakhaa said:


> It gets 10 below where I am jon.  They may "survive" out there, but they don't get along just fine.
> 
> When I brought Thomas in, I slept with him in a spare room the first night.  The relief he was feeling was palpable.  He purred loudly.  And kneaded on me.  He had a nasty bite wound on him.  He was not fine.  And I've seen them dead alongside the road after getting hit by cars out there.
> 
> Here was Thomas the first night I brought him in.  See how weary he looks.  That's what he was, too, absolutely worn out from life on the streets.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...my yard isn't exactly small.  I know what you mean, though, small compared to having no boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here was the wound on his neck.  He had to take antibiotics for that.



like i said i am not knocking on you 

i think you doing a very nice thing for the kitties 

was the injury to the neck self inflicted 

or from a collar that he got hung up in


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The big guy is trying to beg bites of pork chop off my plate as we speak.


----------



## Gracie

Thomas looks just like Fatty!






He was 8 when I tamed him. He came to ME. But was skittish. Took 6 months to get him to let me pet him. I could feed him, but not touch him. Tattered ears, bulbous eye from fights with other critters, bad teeth. But he loved his long assed claws. he would pat my face every night once I had him trusting me. I had the one eye removed due to the cataracts and damage done to it, all his teeth were removed too. Hubby and I chewed his food for him (chicken), when he didn't want his canned soft foods. He lived to 23 and died of bone cancer. He, too, thought himself a dog and was charlies best friend. I think Fatty sent Pretties to us.


----------



## Gracie

I miss holding hands with him...and the face pats, with those dangerously long claws he took such pride in. He would clasp my thumb at night night time, his body on my pillow and my face buried in his soft tummy. Can't do that with Pretties. She hisses and bites and has no clue on how to sheath her claws.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

jon_berserk, the vet said the injury on the cat's neck was most likely a bite from another cat.  I thought a dog had bit him, but the vet said no, if a dog had bit him he'd probably be dead.  He certainly didn't have a collar on when I got him.  I don't put collars on any of my cats.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> Thomas looks just like Fatty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was 8 when I tamed him. He came to ME. But was skittish. Took 6 months to get him to let me pet him. I could feed him, but not touch him. Tattered ears, bulbous eye from fights with other critters, bad teeth. But he loved his long assed claws. he would pat my face every night once I had him trusting me. I had the one eye removed due to the cataracts and damage done to it, all his teeth were removed too. Hubby and I chewed his food for him (chicken), when he didn't want his canned soft foods. He lived to 23 and died of bone cancer. He, too, thought himself a dog and was charlies best friend. I think Fatty sent Pretties to us.



Wow!  Poor guy.  Thank God you took him in, Gracie and gave him a good life in spite of his rough early years.  Lived to 23!! Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## jon_berzerk

[MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]

cats can be mean to each other 

we dont like collars for the cats either 

even the break away ones


----------



## Mertex

jon_berzerk said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> cats are much wiser then dogs
> 
> i would be careful stringing things up on a fence
> 
> i would be afraid of one  getting hung on that stuff
> 
> we cant get baby to even think of going outside
> 
> and as for Gary he goes for walks with us
> 
> or he stays inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that cats should be able to walk outside on Mother Earth.  Prowl in the tall grass and sneak around in the bushes.  And chase bugs and sunbathe outdoors in the summer.  But I also believe they should be safe.  So I gave my cats the best of both worlds...they get to go outside and prowl around like cats are meant to...but they're safe.
> 
> Lets see, with seven cats and I've had the containment system 10 years...but didn't always have seven cats so let's just average it out to 4 cats times 10 years.  That's 40 cat years and no cats have gotten hung up on "that stuff."
> 
> Especially since several of my cats were strays on the streets...they're used to being able to go outdoors.  I couldn't imagine rescuing them and then keeping them prisoner indoors.  Wouldn't be much of a rescue.
> 
> It took a lot of research and a lot of effort, but it works and it's worth it.  I feel like I'm giving my cats the best possible life I can. In the summer, when I'm home, I just leave the sliding door to the back yard open all the time and the dogs and cats go in and out as they please.  It's glorious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for a cat that has been used to roaming the streets as a stray a small back yard
> 
> sounds more like a prison yard
> 
> dont get me wrong  i am not knocking on ya
> 
> but cats always remain semi wild and can get along just fine outdoors
> 
> if that is their  thing
> 
> i would be more afraid of a hawk swooping down on them
> 
> and making a quick snack of them
> 
> read what happened to fat cat eddie
> 
> 
> Fat cat Eddie gets snatched up by hawk, but dropped in neighbor's garden due to weight - NY Daily News
Click to expand...


That was a neat little story, glad the lady was able to get Eddie back and glad that Eddie was too fat for that hawk to carry and  dine on....


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> It gets 10 below where I am jon.  They may "survive" out there, but they don't get along just fine.
> 
> When I brought Thomas in, I slept with him in a spare room the first night.  The relief he was feeling was palpable.  He purred loudly.  And kneaded on me.  He had a nasty bite wound on him.  He was not fine.  And I've seen them dead alongside the road after getting hit by cars out there.
> 
> Here was Thomas the first night I brought him in.  See how weary he looks.  That's what he was, too, absolutely worn out from life on the streets.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...my yard isn't exactly small.  I know what you mean, though, small compared to having no boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here was the wound on his neck.  He had to take antibiotics for that.





He's a beauty.....so lucky you came into his life and vice versa....


----------



## protectionist

Mertex said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice poem.*  I act as a caretaker for homeless cats in my apartment complex (along with a few other people who do that same).  I started a  cat rescue group, and now have 7 people in it.  Each of us has an area that has its own group of homeless cats there. They are all at dumpsters, which the cats used to go to for food before we started feeding them every night.
> 
> Some of the cats are fully feral. Others are castaways that people callously put out and abandoned.  The castaways are friendly and let you pet them, and sometimes follow you home, after being fed.  I'd like to take some of them in, but I only have a small apartment, and I already have 2 inside cats.
> 
> We have also brought some cats (10) to the Humane Society, and had them fixed.  Now we have 10 cats running around with the tipped ear of fixed cats.
> 
> What I've been doing lately is creating shelter boxes for the cats to give then a place to cuddle up in, and get out of the cold.  They're just cardboard boxes with a small, square entry hole in one side, and a soft cloth on the bottom.  To look at them you might think they wouldn't be so warm.  They are though.  The cat's warm body heat warms them up.  Same as the little pup tents I slept in, when I was in the Army.
> I'm in Tampa, Florida, so only rarely does the temperature sink down to the 30s (VERY rarely to the 20s), but the cats use the boxes when the temperature goes to the 40s.  Rain is a problem, but we have a relatively dry winter here, so I only occasionally go out and cover the boxes in plastic bags, before the rain,as I did tonight.
> In colder climates up north, cats really NEED these cold shelter boxes, and I would encourage people to make them and set them outside where cats hang around.  Instead of using cardboard, I'd recommend using a PLASTIC storage tub, turned upside down, with the top clicked on, but on the bottom, making it the floor of the box.  The cut a square hole on one side, towards the now top, and put something soft inside for the cats to sit on (towels, old sweater, pet bed, etc).  These are superior to the cardboard, because they are water repellent, and don't get soaked.  I have one made like this here, and plan to replace the cardboard ones with plastic tubs.
> 
> PS - when feeding the cats, put the food (dry) on plastic plates or bowls to keeps the ants off them.  Also, put out water with the dry food. Cats don't have water faucets.
> 
> All of this is some work, but it's also fun and rewarding.  I like to walk a few steps away from the feeding spot, then stop, turn around and look at 6 or 7 cats feeding their little faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is some good work that you do.  The advice you have given is great for people that live in areas where feral or abandoned cats my hang out.  We don't have any stray cats in our area....once in a while you see a cat walking down the street or out in back in the wooded area, but they belong to someone and are just out for a stroll.  We put our outdoor cats up for the night because we have raccoons, armadillos, opossums, skunks, and even foxes, out here.  Some neighbors claim they've even spotted a bob cat........
> 
> So, thank you from all the cats......
Click to expand...


You're welcome. I just wish I could persuade more people to join in.  Until then, I just do what I can, with the little bit that I've got to work with.


----------



## protectionist

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a lot of cats, I would do what you did, Koosh. But..I am not really a cat person. They find ME. And it is always one. Just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.  Believe it or not, I'm not really a cat person, either!  I used to be until we got our dobermans.  That was it!  Now I'm a dog person.  But nobody else was helping these stray cats so I had to do something. I can't stand to see animals suffer.   You're lucky only one finds you at a time!
> 
> Actually, I haven't seen a stray cat around here in a couple of years.  I see cat footprints all over in the snow, but those may just be from someone's cat that is allowed to roam free.  All the stray cats live in my house now!
> 
> And not one of them sprays in the house!  They all use the catboxes.  I am soooo lucky!
> 
> Last couple of tomcats I took in I told my husband I think I may run out of luck.  What would I do if they spray in the house.  He said, just put them back out.  At least they would have had a chance.  So I brought them in and they didn't spray.  I think I'm done with it, though.  No more cats.  Only dogs from now on.  (famous last words)
Click to expand...


Male cats are supposed to stop spraying when they are neutered.  Also, their strong urine goes away after that.


----------



## protectionist

Gracie said:


> I miss holding hands with him...and the face pats, with those dangerously long claws he took such pride in. He would clasp my thumb at night night time, his body on my pillow and my face buried in his soft tummy. Can't do that with Pretties. She hisses and bites and has no clue on how to sheath her claws.



Cats are individuals.  No doubt about that.


----------



## Mr. H.

This was my Office Kitty. Mentioned her in another thread. After 8 years I finally found her a home LOL. (she was a stray)


----------



## Alan Stallion

I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)

Here's a picture of her from 1998 when she was about a month old, hiding under the bed (a habit she got from her mom). She was born in my bedroom on Labor Day of '98...






Here she is as grown up with her mom in 2000...


----------



## protectionist

Alan Stallion said:


> I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)
> 
> Here's a picture of her from 1998 when she was about a month old, hiding under the bed (a habit she got from her mom). She was born in my bedroom on Labor Day of '98...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is as grown up with her mom in 2000...



HA HA HA!  Cats are cute.  From the way they look, and the way they act.


----------



## Mertex

Mr. H. said:


> This was my Office Kitty. Mentioned her in another thread. After 8 years I finally found her a home LOL. (she was a stray)




Pretty....looks like she is wearing a Tux.....glad she has a home....


----------



## Mertex

Alan Stallion said:


> I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)
> 
> Here's a picture of her from 1998 when she was about a month old, hiding under the bed (a habit she got from her mom). She was born in my bedroom on Labor Day of '98...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is as grown up with her mom in 2000...




What cuties.   My sister used to have a cat with a little spot on her nose, like that....she called her "Manchita" - it means "little stain or little spot" in Spanish.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KGWsTksejSM]Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jon_berzerk said:


> not only hawks but owls also
> 
> snack on cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen half eaten cats stashed in the upper tree limbs while sitting in tree stands



Hawks and owls don't take adult cats because they weigh too much. AND because they're armed. 

That's not the way Mother Nature does things. 

If you have seen carcasses in trees, they were dead before the predator took them up there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I love the photos. 

I had a one eyed cat I called Wink. What a sweetheart he was. 

We're down to two cats now. You guys are making me want MORE!!


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> I love the photos.
> 
> I had a one eyed cat I called Wink. What a sweetheart he was.
> 
> We're down to two cats now. You guys are making me want MORE!!




If this doesn't make you run right out and get you another kitten, I don't know what will.


----------



## Gracie

Damn you. I am NOT a cat person but those are soooo cute!!

Outta rep. Will getcha soon.


----------



## Bill Angel

Cat relaxing on a warm automobile roof.


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNi4_2qHPY]Cat Curling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

^


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Cat Curling - YouTube



That's too funny....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## kiwiman127

Mertex said:


>



Wait until they get older, they sleep much, much more. I know, it sounds impossible. My 21 year old  cat (Sydney) gets her beauty sleep in the continuous mode.  I think I hear her snoring when she's eating, I swear I'm hardly making this up!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I love cats - dead ones.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## PredFan

Lol


----------



## Bill Angel

He was lounging in the front yard of a rowhouse until I walked by and spooked him.
 So he retreated to the house's front porch, where he kept his green eyes on me.



Cat with Green Eyes


----------



## gallantwarrior

Amelia said:


> I like panthers.



Dang!  Those are two monsters!  What do you feed them so I can avoid it?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Luddly Neddite said:


> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.



I used to foster cats until I sold the house.  With limited space, I can only keep a few cats but I donate gallons of goat milk to a couple of local fosters and shelters every year.  I've been told that the milk makes a difference in many kittens health.  Oh, and I support my feral colony that lives in and around my barn.  I feed them kibble and milk, they keep the vermin at bay.


----------



## gallantwarrior

protectionist said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice poem.*  I act as a caretaker for homeless cats in my apartment complex (along with a few other people who do that same).  I started a  cat rescue group, and now have 7 people in it.  Each of us has an area that has its own group of homeless cats there. They are all at dumpsters, which the cats used to go to for food before we started feeding them every night.
> 
> Some of the cats are fully feral. Others are castaways that people callously put out and abandoned.  The castaways are friendly and let you pet them, and sometimes follow you home, after being fed.  I'd like to take some of them in, but I only have a small apartment, and I already have 2 inside cats.
> 
> We have also brought some cats (10) to the Humane Society, and had them fixed.  Now we have 10 cats running around with the tipped ear of fixed cats.
> 
> What I've been doing lately is creating shelter boxes for the cats to give then a place to cuddle up in, and get out of the cold.  They're just cardboard boxes with a small, square entry hole in one side, and a soft cloth on the bottom.  To look at them you might think they wouldn't be so warm.  They are though.  The cat's warm body heat warms them up.  Same as the little pup tents I slept in, when I was in the Army.
> I'm in Tampa, Florida, so only rarely does the temperature sink down to the 30s (VERY rarely to the 20s), but the cats use the boxes when the temperature goes to the 40s.  Rain is a problem, but we have a relatively dry winter here, so I only occasionally go out and cover the boxes in plastic bags, before the rain,as I did tonight.
> In colder climates up north, cats really NEED these cold shelter boxes, and I would encourage people to make them and set them outside where cats hang around.  Instead of using cardboard, I'd recommend using a PLASTIC storage tub, turned upside down, with the top clicked on, but on the bottom, making it the floor of the box.  The cut a square hole on one side, towards the now top, and put something soft inside for the cats to sit on (towels, old sweater, pet bed, etc).  These are superior to the cardboard, because they are water repellent, and don't get soaked.  I have one made like this here, and plan to replace the cardboard ones with plastic tubs.
> 
> PS - when feeding the cats, put the food (dry) on plastic plates or bowls to keeps the ants off them.  Also, put out water with the dry food. Cats don't have water faucets.
> 
> All of this is some work, but it's also fun and rewarding.  I like to walk a few steps away from the feeding spot, then stop, turn around and look at 6 or 7 cats feeding their little faces.
Click to expand...


Many times, after the kids start arriving, I will find the feral cats tucked into the warming boxes with the baby goats, all in one pile.  I've also watched one old queen actually playing with the kids.


----------



## gallantwarrior

protectionist said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a lot of cats, I would do what you did, Koosh. But..I am not really a cat person. They find ME. And it is always one. Just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.  Believe it or not, I'm not really a cat person, either!  I used to be until we got our dobermans.  That was it!  Now I'm a dog person.  But nobody else was helping these stray cats so I had to do something. I can't stand to see animals suffer.   You're lucky only one finds you at a time!
> 
> Actually, I haven't seen a stray cat around here in a couple of years.  I see cat footprints all over in the snow, but those may just be from someone's cat that is allowed to roam free.  All the stray cats live in my house now!
> 
> And not one of them sprays in the house!  They all use the catboxes.  I am soooo lucky!
> 
> Last couple of tomcats I took in I told my husband I think I may run out of luck.  What would I do if they spray in the house.  He said, just put them back out.  At least they would have had a chance.  So I brought them in and they didn't spray.  I think I'm done with it, though.  No more cats.  Only dogs from now on.  (famous last words)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Male cats are supposed to stop spraying when they are neutered.  Also, their strong urine goes away after that.
Click to expand...


That isn't true.  I've had neutered males who were perfectly well behaved until another cat came into the household and they felt threatened, or needed to demonstrate dominance.  And enough cat urine, or any brand, will stink.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

gallantwarrior said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.  Believe it or not, I'm not really a cat person, either!  I used to be until we got our dobermans.  That was it!  Now I'm a dog person.  But nobody else was helping these stray cats so I had to do something. I can't stand to see animals suffer.   You're lucky only one finds you at a time!
> 
> Actually, I haven't seen a stray cat around here in a couple of years.  I see cat footprints all over in the snow, but those may just be from someone's cat that is allowed to roam free.  All the stray cats live in my house now!
> 
> And not one of them sprays in the house!  They all use the catboxes.  I am soooo lucky!
> 
> Last couple of tomcats I took in I told my husband I think I may run out of luck.  What would I do if they spray in the house.  He said, just put them back out.  At least they would have had a chance.  So I brought them in and they didn't spray.  I think I'm done with it, though.  No more cats.  Only dogs from now on.  (famous last words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male cats are supposed to stop spraying when they are neutered.  Also, their strong urine goes away after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't true.  I've had neutered males who were perfectly well behaved until another cat came into the household and they felt threatened, or needed to demonstrate dominance.  And enough cat urine, or any brand, will stink.
Click to expand...


As a general rule, if you neuter male cats early enough they'll tend not to spray. But if they start spraying before they're neutered, they will often continue to do so, although it won't smell quite as bad.

Sometimes invasions of their territory will result in spraying, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the photos.
> 
> I had a one eyed cat I called Wink. What a sweetheart he was.
> 
> We're down to two cats now. You guys are making me want MORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't make you run right out and get you another kitten, I don't know what will.
Click to expand...


That little guy looks to be about the same age as my Sherman was when I rescued him.  He and his sister were abandoned in the milking room.  I usually don't mess with the kittens in the barn, as long as there is evidence that momma is still visiting.  These little guys were loud, wet, and filthy.  I don't know what happened to mom, she had been diligently caring for them.  Anyways, the little girl died the night we took them in.  Sherman, well, he'll be three this Fall.  We cleaned him up, warmed him, and nursed him with goat milk until he was able to feed himself.  He would lay on his back in my hand and support the bottle with all four paws.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I would like to say this, for those who say cats are so intelligent...I disagree!

Now, mind you, I live with six cats.  Until a few months ago, it was seven cats, but Kan Balam died of kidney disease. 

And I have come to the conclusion that cats are kind of dumb!

I told my cats the other day,"What the hell is wrong with you guys?  You just rely on me not to step on you! That's stupid!  You walk right across my path and expect me to be on the look out for you!  That would be the equivalent of there being a Tyrannosaurus Rex stomping around outside and I'd go out there and walk back and forth in front of him and just expect him not to step on me!  Jeez, wise up!"

That's what I told them.  So then they tried to trip me on the stairs.


----------



## Mertex

Big Black Dog said:


> I love cats - dead ones.




Aw....that's not nice.....I'll have to sic a cat on you.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bill Angel

waiting at the steps...


----------



## Mertex

Bill Angel said:


> waiting at the steps...




Your cat looks like the twin of my Boots.....I'll have to post her picture, if I can ever take one.  Every time I get the camera, she won't look at the camera....like she knows I'm trying to take her picture and she won't cooperate....


----------



## Mertex

Some cuties:


----------



## Chuckt

So what kind is the most needy, drooly, purry cat?


----------



## Mertex

Chuckt said:


> So what kind is the most needy, drooly, purry cat?




That's a tough one.  They are all purry.....if you treat them right.  Needy?  I don't know, most cats are very independent...and I don't know about drooly.....


This one is ready for play...


----------



## Esmeralda

This is my guy.  But he's been gone now for 4 years.  He was 16.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the photos.
> 
> I had a one eyed cat I called Wink. What a sweetheart he was.
> 
> We're down to two cats now. You guys are making me want MORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't make you run right out and get you another kitten, I don't know what will.
Click to expand...


_ooooooooooooooooo_

I can actually smell that sweet kitten smell they have. 

But no - we're up to our eyeballs with raptor conditioning and we're planning two trips in the near future and .................

............... but look how beautiful they are ..................




`


----------



## Luddly Neddite

"purry, drooly"

I had the most wonderful long hair, pale yellow cat. He was huge and when my very young grand daughter firs saw him, she said, "that's not a cat. That's a plillow". 

p-l-i-l-l-o-w

So, that became his name. 

He would sit on the back of my chair with his front end on my head. He would purr and drool. Down my face. 

Loved that cat. 

We lived out in the desert and one day, he made a dash for the door. I was able to get him but he thought it was a game and the next day, he did it again. That time though, he spooked and made a dash for the desert. I searched for him for days and days but never saw him again.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Chuckt said:


> So what kind is the most needy, drooly, purry cat?



The neediest cats I've ever owned were Sphinx cats.  If I held still both Archie and Baldwin were all over me.  I didn't even have to sit down, they would climb up on my shoulders or try to sit on my head!


----------



## HenryBHough

Our little girl, Shadow, died about a year ago after a bone cancer took her lower jaw.  We were able to keep her going for weeks with food thinned with whole milk but when it was clear she was fading we couldn't not......

Her lifelong companion (see my avatar) still searches for her, crying sadly, then gives it up for a few days and starts all over.  Both would now be almost 15.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> This is my guy.  But he's been gone now for 4 years.  He was 16.




Awww, so cute...I bet you do miss him.  We still miss our Oso...he was very special.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> Our little girl, Shadow, died about a year ago after a bone cancer took her lower jaw.  We were able to keep her going for weeks with food thinned with whole milk but when it was clear she was fading we couldn't not......
> 
> Her lifelong companion (see my avatar) still searches for her, crying sadly, then gives it up for a few days and starts all over.  Both would now be almost 15.




We had a cat named Shadow...a long time ago...in Alabama.


----------



## Mertex

Our outdoor cats cannot stand squirrels....they will run them off...sometimes they end up climbing the trees almost to the top...the squirrel ends up jumping to another tree to get away, but saw this video, thought it was neat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z6BNblHET_c]Cat and Squirrel Play Together On Rooftop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have my very own "grumpy cat."  His name is Potion.  That's short for Love Potion Number 9.  But he's no lover.  He doesn't just look grumpy, he really is grumpy!  Oh, Lord, and I have to groom him so I won't be too embarrassed when I take him in for his shots tomorrow.  He doesn't like being groomed.  Or getting shots.  But oddly enough he gets really mellow in his carrier in the car and actually seems to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, and by the way, Potion does have two perfectly fine, healthy eyes.  I don't know why in that picture it looks like he's missing an eye!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oh, and by the way, Potion does have two perfectly fine, healthy eyes.  I don't know why in that picture it looks like he's missing an eye!



I went back and took a look....he just had it shut.....


----------



## Mr Natural

Out walking the dog this morning we came upon a hawk eating a dead cat.

Don't know if the hawk took down the cat or if  cat was already dead.   But whatever the case, I could tell the hawk was not about to take any shit from my dog.


----------



## Mertex

Neat story:


It all began when Eric Hanst and his fellow sailors were Navy deployed overseas. When they were in port for a few days, they were greeted by an unexpected guest. A cat came aboard via mooring line. We lost track of her, and found her later that evening. We managed to get her back to the pier, and waved goodbye as we took off. This cat seemed unusually upset by this, said Hanst.
What they did not know was that the cat didnt just come alone. It turns out, when she managed to sneak on board, she also managed to smuggle on three kittens. We thought she had given birth on the ship, but it was pointed out to us that they were too big to be only a few days old.
When they were sailing off, no one on board was aware of the kittens. The little ones were very confused, looking for their mom for almost four days until they were discovered in the machine shop. We found one initially and the other two a couple hours afterwards, Hanst added.
Even though the crew had little experience bottle feeding a kitten, they all jumped into action, doing everything they could to help these little creatures. They did not have a bottle, so they improvised. They found boxes and necessary things to make a temporary nest for the kittens. They were all so proud, holding their new furry buddies and letting them climb all over them. When it comes to bottle feeding the kittens, these sailors showed remarkable love and care to the tiny little creatures that were about the size of their palm. They were gentle to the kittens and tended to their every whim.
After the initial shock of being found, and feeding, the kittens were just as happy and playful as any other cute little bugger youd find anywhere else. They were a great boost to crew morale, and I LOVED THEM, said Hanst.
After they docked, the kittens were transported to local veterinary services. We managed to find homes for all three kittens. I talked a friend into adopting one of the kittens, the other two were taken in by my a cat couple who are regular rescuers.
The soldiers rescued the kittens and the kittens gave them the companionship and love they needed during these long voyages. They both needed one another and it was a blessing that they found each other.

Read more at Navy Sailors Bonded with 3 Stowaway Kittens


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mertex said:


> Neat story:
> 
> 
> It all began when Eric Hanst and his fellow sailors were Navy deployed overseas. When they were in port for a few days, they were greeted by an unexpected guest. A cat came aboard via mooring line. We lost track of her, and found her later that evening. We managed to get her back to the pier, and waved goodbye as we took off. This cat seemed unusually upset by this, said Hanst.
> What they did not know was that the cat didnt just come alone. It turns out, when she managed to sneak on board, she also managed to smuggle on three kittens. We thought she had given birth on the ship, but it was pointed out to us that they were too big to be only a few days old.
> When they were sailing off, no one on board was aware of the kittens. The little ones were very confused, looking for their mom for almost four days until they were discovered in the machine shop. We found one initially and the other two a couple hours afterwards, Hanst added.
> Even though the crew had little experience bottle feeding a kitten, they all jumped into action, doing everything they could to help these little creatures. They did not have a bottle, so they improvised. They found boxes and necessary things to make a temporary nest for the kittens. They were all so proud, holding their new furry buddies and letting them climb all over them. When it comes to bottle feeding the kittens, these sailors showed remarkable love and care to the tiny little creatures that were about the size of their palm. They were gentle to the kittens and tended to their every whim.
> After the initial shock of being found, and feeding, the kittens were just as happy and playful as any other cute little bugger youd find anywhere else. They were a great boost to crew morale, and I LOVED THEM, said Hanst.
> After they docked, the kittens were transported to local veterinary services. We managed to find homes for all three kittens. I talked a friend into adopting one of the kittens, the other two were taken in by my a cat couple who are regular rescuers.
> The soldiers rescued the kittens and the kittens gave them the companionship and love they needed during these long voyages. They both needed one another and it was a blessing that they found each other.
> 
> Read more at Navy Sailors Bonded with 3 Stowaway Kittens



Made me feel sad for the momma cat, though.


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat story:
> 
> 
> It all began when Eric Hanst and his fellow sailors were Navy deployed overseas. When they were in port for a few days, they were greeted by an unexpected guest. A cat came aboard via mooring line. We lost track of her, and found her later that evening. We managed to get her back to the pier, and waved goodbye as we took off. This cat seemed unusually upset by this, said Hanst.
> What they did not know was that the cat didnt just come alone. It turns out, when she managed to sneak on board, she also managed to smuggle on three kittens. We thought she had given birth on the ship, but it was pointed out to us that they were too big to be only a few days old.
> When they were sailing off, no one on board was aware of the kittens. The little ones were very confused, looking for their mom for almost four days until they were discovered in the machine shop. We found one initially and the other two a couple hours afterwards, Hanst added.
> Even though the crew had little experience bottle feeding a kitten, they all jumped into action, doing everything they could to help these little creatures. They did not have a bottle, so they improvised. They found boxes and necessary things to make a temporary nest for the kittens. They were all so proud, holding their new furry buddies and letting them climb all over them. When it comes to bottle feeding the kittens, these sailors showed remarkable love and care to the tiny little creatures that were about the size of their palm. They were gentle to the kittens and tended to their every whim.
> After the initial shock of being found, and feeding, the kittens were just as happy and playful as any other cute little bugger youd find anywhere else. They were a great boost to crew morale, and I LOVED THEM, said Hanst.
> After they docked, the kittens were transported to local veterinary services. We managed to find homes for all three kittens. I talked a friend into adopting one of the kittens, the other two were taken in by my a cat couple who are regular rescuers.
> The soldiers rescued the kittens and the kittens gave them the companionship and love they needed during these long voyages. They both needed one another and it was a blessing that they found each other.
> 
> Read more at Navy Sailors Bonded with 3 Stowaway Kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me feel sad for the momma cat, though.
Click to expand...


I know.  Hopefully cats don't have long memories....and her kittens were kept safe.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Find the cat ... 

There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?

If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr Clean said:


> Out walking the dog this morning we came upon a hawk eating a dead cat.
> 
> Don't know if the hawk took down the cat or if  cat was already dead.   But whatever the case, I could tell the hawk was not about to take any shit from my dog.



Interesting to me is that raptors can find carrion. 

Besides the vulture, birds have no sense of smell to speak of. Being true predators, they see what is moving but have trouble seeing what is still. And yet, they can find carrion. 

The hawk would have flown away if you had approached but would probably have come back after you moved on.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ravens are big on carrion but I've never seen one kill.

Eagles are a serious threat where I live.  On that account my remaining cat (the other died naturally) gets out only into a very large cage with a chicken-wire roof.  Too many instances of small pets being carried off.  I hate confining him but he has a demonstrated fear of heights (so un-catlike) and probably would be too paralyzed with fear to even try to fight back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
Stockings was born with backwards legs. He couldn&#8217;t stand or walk, but the people from Chicago&#8217;s Tree House wouldn&#8217;t give up on him.
Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run





&#8220;It is incredible to see him take a few, tentative steps as he learns to navigate on his new legs.&#8221;
Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run





Look at this face -






The story, more photos and a video at the link. 

Our cat Skip, was a special needs kitten. We took him knowing we would have to amputate one front leg. He never seemed to notice - it never slowed him down.

We've decided its time to go back to fostering and told our vet and the shelter we would take the special needs cats.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Ravens are big on carrion but I've never seen one kill.
> 
> Eagles are a serious threat where I live.  On that account my remaining cat (the other died naturally) gets out only into a very large cage with a chicken-wire roof.  Too many instances of small pets being carried off.  I hate confining him but he has a demonstrated fear of heights (so un-catlike) and probably would be too paralyzed with fear to even try to fight back.



We watch the eagles every morning but this morning there were more than we usually see. At one point, we counted 14 adults and juveniles. 

I have several hawks and owls I'm conditioning for release. Boy, did they get quiet and watchful. In spite of what you hear, hawks and owls will not usually take an adult cat but the eagles are big enough to get airborne with a good size cat. 

However, hawks and owls will tear up a cat to the point it cannot survive. 

Keep them in or in a cat run like what I've described in the past. Its the only way to really keep them safe from cars, dogs and the idiot people who kill or harm them.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Find the cat ...
> 
> There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?
> 
> If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.




I found him....half way down the middle left.....white with charcoal gray spots on top walking downward......took me a while, had to see the large version of the picture before I could find him.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> Stockings was born with backwards legs. He couldnt stand or walk, but the people from Chicagos Tree House wouldnt give up on him.
> Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible to see him take a few, tentative steps as he learns to navigate on his new legs.
> Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this face -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story, more photos and a video at the link.
> 
> Our cat Skip, was a special needs kitten. We took him knowing we would have to amputate one front leg. He never seemed to notice - it never slowed him down.
> 
> *We've decided its time to go back to fostering and told our vet and the shelter we would take the special needs cats.*




I'm so proud of you -  Yea, yea, yea........  Be sure and post pictures....we'll have to see them......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> Stockings was born with backwards legs. He couldnt stand or walk, but the people from Chicagos Tree House wouldnt give up on him.
> Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible to see him take a few, tentative steps as he learns to navigate on his new legs.
> Read more at Cat Born With Backwards Legs Can Now Walk & Run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this face -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story, more photos and a video at the link.
> 
> Our cat Skip, was a special needs kitten. We took him knowing we would have to amputate one front leg. He never seemed to notice - it never slowed him down.
> 
> *We've decided its time to go back to fostering and told our vet and the shelter we would take the special needs cats.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so proud of you -  Yea, yea, yea........  Be sure and post pictures....we'll have to see them......
Click to expand...


Its all your fault. 

Who can resist all those adorable kitten photos?

And, I've never been able to resist the little hurt, sick or abused ones.


----------



## Mertex

Who can resist these cuties?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Luddly Neddite said:


> Find the cat ...
> 
> There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?
> 
> If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.



It took me a couple minutes but I found him! And now when I look at the picture he jumps right out at me!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Main Coon kitten


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex

Time for bed....kitties....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bill Angel

A short video slide show of cute cat shots from the flickr database.
Magisto Video | Cats #20for20


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Awww, that's so cute....just like a kitty to do that.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




That looks like a bob-cat.......cute baby.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

This one looks so much like a kitten I once had called Murky.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Main Coon kitten



That's my Skip when we first got him. Just a little fluff ball, cripple front leg that he never seemed to notice. Our vet called to ask if we'd take him and when we got there, his cage was empty and no one knew where he was. The kids of the vets and staff work there, caring for the animals and cleaning cages. One of them was carrying him around in his pocket and had named him Skip for his crippled leg.

He was the same age as our other rescue - Brodie who was thrown out of a car but instead of landing in the water, hit the bridge where we found her huddled. 

Wasn't long though before he passed her by. He was enormous but she was still the boss. The were raised together and were inseparable. 

We saw he was skip on election eve and put him down less than a week later. A year later, we adopted another Maine coon rescued from a kitten mill.  He's a year old now, trouble in a fur coat. Brodie has never accepted him but, every day, he becomes a nicer person to be around. 

That kitten really really does look like Skip did.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a bob-cat.......cute baby.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's what they are. Or, possibly lynx. 

I haven't rehabbed many bobcats but have photos of me holding on to tiny spitfires who would cheerfully have removed my face or some other valued part of my anatomy. 

Two kits, both did well and were eventually released.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Coon kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Skip when we first got him. Just a little fluff ball, cripple front leg that he never seemed to notice. Our vet called to ask if we'd take him and when we got there, his cage was empty and no one knew where he was. The kids of the vets and staff work there, caring for the animals and cleaning cages. One of them was carrying him around in his pocket and had named him Skip for his crippled leg.
> 
> He was the same age as our other rescue - Brodie who was thrown out of a car but instead of landing in the water, hit the bridge where we found her huddled.
> 
> Wasn't long though before he passed her by. He was enormous but she was still the boss. The were raised together and were inseparable.
> 
> We saw he was skip on election eve and put him down less than a week later. A year later, we adopted another Maine coon rescued from a kitten mill.  He's a year old now, trouble in a fur coat. Brodie has never accepted him but, every day, he becomes a nicer person to be around.
> 
> That kitten really really does look like Skip did.
Click to expand...



Well, Skip must have been really, really cute, because that kitty is really cute.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>




Too cute!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## laziale

one year ago, i have 2 cats, but now was death.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




How adorable.....they all look like mirror images of each other!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

laziale said:


> one year ago, i have 2 cats, but now was death.




Do you want to tell us more?


`


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




They can be so endearing......adorable.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable.....they all look like mirror images of each other!
Click to expand...



the WORST!!!.....

i end up putting liquid paper and nail polish on them to keep them all straight!!!  


"Here...we have 8 kittens for you to take home".... 

"and what are they like?"

"they're all black"


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable.....they all look like mirror images of each other!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the WORST!!!.....
> 
> i end up putting liquid paper and nail polish on them to keep them all straight!!!
> 
> 
> "Here...we have 8 kittens for you to take home"....
> 
> "and what are they like?"
> 
> "they're all black"
Click to expand...


OMG!  That would be difficult.  I guess collars would be out of the question?  With their names?  Mine don't have collars, but then, I can tell them apart....


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable.....they all look like mirror images of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WORST!!!.....
> 
> i end up putting liquid paper and nail polish on them to keep them all straight!!!
> 
> 
> "Here...we have 8 kittens for you to take home"....
> 
> "and what are they like?"
> 
> "they're all black"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  That would be difficult.  I guess collars would be out of the question?  With their names?  Mine don't have collars, but then, I can tell them apart....
Click to expand...


we put collars on them when the go into the shelter..... but the collars are more trouble then they are worth.... 

sometimes the collar is bigger then they are


----------



## mamooth

My little black cat is now sitting in front of the monitor, in her "Just try to ignore me now!" pose. Time to play the chase-the-mouse-pointer game with her.

I found her when out jogging a few months back. She walked over and cried at me, I felt her ribs poking out, and I had to take her home. She's a happy little pest now.

Kitty in my av was a semi-feral cat who hung around my house for a couple years. I hope he worked himself into a good home. He was handsome enough to catch people's attention. He didn't want to live with me, since my other boycat was hostile towards him.


----------



## Mertex

Peekaboo..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Uncensored2008

I'm not sure I love, or even like cats.

But the Dingo says they taste like chicken, so they can't be all bad...


----------



## Mertex

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not sure I love, or even like cats.
> 
> But the Dingo says they taste like chicken, so they can't be all bad...



Your Dingo is bad......here's what my cat thinks of Dingo.......


----------



## AquaAthena

Mertex said:


> Peekaboo..........



**Adorbs**

And aren't they so cute when they are sleeping in their unique positions???  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwji6HiXWCs]Funny Cats Sleeping in Weird Positions Compilation 2013 [NEW HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## gallantwarrior

Cats have got to be the most relaxed, confident creatures on the face of the planet.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peekaboo..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Adorbs**
> 
> And aren't they so cute when they are sleeping in their unique positions???
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwji6HiXWCs]Funny Cats Sleeping in Weird Positions Compilation 2013 [NEW HD] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



That is too cute....I have a couple of pictures of my cats in weird positions, too....can't believe they find it comfortable..


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




She's teaching them how to fish.......


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




He was parachuting himself down......


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was parachuting himself down......
Click to expand...




I have no doubt that (s)he knows where (s)he's landing and (s)he wasn't jumping for the ledge.


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was parachuting himself down......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that (s)he knows where (s)he's landing and (s)he wasn't jumping for the ledge.
Click to expand...


Oh Ropey, don;t you like cats?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Lucy9

I LOVE cats and I wish I could have one...

Your pics are amazin!


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was parachuting himself down......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that (s)he knows where (s)he's landing and (s)he wasn't jumping for the ledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Ropey, don;t you like cats?
Click to expand...




That's an optical illusion. The cat is actually jumping on something below. 

Those who have never loved a pet have left something inside of themselves unopened imho.  My first pets were turtles.  We named my first cat Jerry the mouse on Tom & Jerry.

I called him my M cat because he was a silver tabby and that M fascinated me. OK, so I was quite young then. I remember it like it was today.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Take the test at the link -

What Kind Of Cat Are You



> You got: Munchkin
> youtube.com
> You are adorable and maybe the sweetest person you know. Sometimes you get scared of big things but you can pull out that bravery when you need it. Your spunky personality makes you an asset to any environment!








This is actually kind of annoying because I hate breeding for deformities like Munchins. But, there you have it and I really am that cute.

Anyone else wanna play?


`


----------



## Michelle420

You got: Ragdoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You employ the motto, go with the flow to most of your activities. Youre down to earth and are open to new experiences, so far as you dont have to put in too much effort. You probably give the best hugs, and thats downright magical.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Take the test at the link -
> 
> What Kind Of Cat Are You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got: Munchkin
> youtube.com
> You are adorable and maybe the sweetest person you know. Sometimes you get scared of big things but you can pull out that bravery when you need it. Your spunky personality makes you an asset to any environment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually kind of annoying because I hate breeding for deformities like Munchins. But, there you have it and I really am that cute.
> 
> Anyone else wanna play?
> 
> 
> `
Click to expand...



I am a Scottish Fold

You got: Scottish Fold

Are you a dog? Basically, you are outgoing and cheerful and love having a good time. Yeah, you have your introvert moments (who doesn&#8217;t??), but that doesn&#8217;t mean you don&#8217;t love experiencing life at its fullest! Your mix of introvert and extrovert makes you empathetic, drawing all kinds of people to you.


----------



## Ropey

> You got: Ragdoll
> 
> You employ the motto &#8220;Go with the flow&#8221; to most of your activities. You&#8217;re down to earth and are open to new experiences, so far as you don&#8217;t have to put in too much effort. You probably give the best hugs, and that&#8217;s downright magical.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## AquaAthena

I'm so ready for spring, I am already wearing my new hat


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Zoom-boing

So our basement flooded a few weeks back, ruined the rug and several pieces of "bo-bo" furniture (nothing good, just old stuff that ended up down there).  One of the pieces ruined was an old cabinet that I had modified to house a litter box.  Need to keep this one hidden away because the dogs assume the litter box is their own personal treat box!  Ewww.

Anyway, in searching for a solution I came up this.  Fantastic!  Years ago the hubs cut out a section of dry wall under the stairs and framed it with molding and we kept the cat box in the unfinished part of the basement.  Which was fine for our then one cat, as he was used to going into the basement and didn't get into things ...  there wasn't anything but boxes down there at the time.  Not so the newer cat, we're concerned he'll get himself stuck behind a wall or something, too much stuff there now.  But we wanted to utilized that cat cut out. 

So we did a deck box hack and it works great!  We cut out a portion on the back of the box (close to ground level, no ramp like in the pic ), then put a kitty door in that (got it at Petco and just used one section of the frame on the front of the box, it snapped in, took off the plastic door).  Drilled some vent holes in the front and sides, popped a little night light in an outlet near the box and viola, no mess, easy to clean, hidden away from the dogs.  

Lots of other ideas out there for hiding the litter box, just thought I'd pass this along.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cats Rule.
Dogs Drool.


----------



## Mertex

Zoom-boing said:


> So our basement flooded a few weeks back, ruined the rug and several pieces of "bo-bo" furniture (nothing good, just old stuff that ended up down there).  One of the pieces ruined was an old cabinet that I had modified to house a litter box.  Need to keep this one hidden away because the dogs assume the litter box is their own personal treat box!  Ewww.
> 
> Anyway, in searching for a solution I came up this.  Fantastic!  Years ago the hubs cut out a section of dry wall under the stairs and framed it with molding and we kept the cat box in the unfinished part of the basement.  Which was fine for our then one cat, as he was used to going into the basement and didn't get into things ...  there wasn't anything but boxes down there at the time.  Not so the newer cat, we're concerned he'll get himself stuck behind a wall or something, too much stuff there now.  But we wanted to utilized that cat cut out.
> 
> So we did a deck box hack and it works great!  We cut out a portion on the back of the box (close to ground level, no ramp like in the pic ), then put a kitty door in that (got it at Petco and just used one section of the frame on the front of the box, it snapped in, took off the plastic door).  Drilled some vent holes in the front and sides, popped a little night light in an outlet near the box and viola, no mess, easy to clean, hidden away from the dogs.
> 
> Lots of other ideas out there for hiding the litter box, just thought I'd pass this along.




Is that sturdy enough to sit on?  It looks like a great bench, but didn't know if it would hold a person sitting on it.  

I need to make a trip to Petco....we need to get our cats another post...they're always challenging each other for the one top perch....whoever gets it first stays there until they get hungry, then the next one gets up there.

Wish I could do something like this:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

We've got a couple of benches like that out on the patio to hold pool stuff.

But, what this made me think of is the space under the stairs ..........................


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/sXMmqsqNJXA]Sylvester's Catnip Overdose (TKC 7.5) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/yFMQEdWU6NQ]Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mertex said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So our basement flooded a few weeks back, ruined the rug and several pieces of "bo-bo" furniture (nothing good, just old stuff that ended up down there).  One of the pieces ruined was an old cabinet that I had modified to house a litter box.  Need to keep this one hidden away because the dogs assume the litter box is their own personal treat box!  Ewww.
> 
> Anyway, in searching for a solution I came up this.  Fantastic!  Years ago the hubs cut out a section of dry wall under the stairs and framed it with molding and we kept the cat box in the unfinished part of the basement.  Which was fine for our then one cat, as he was used to going into the basement and didn't get into things ...  there wasn't anything but boxes down there at the time.  Not so the newer cat, we're concerned he'll get himself stuck behind a wall or something, too much stuff there now.  But we wanted to utilized that cat cut out.
> 
> So we did a deck box hack and it works great!  We cut out a portion on the back of the box (close to ground level, no ramp like in the pic ), then put a kitty door in that (got it at Petco and just used one section of the frame on the front of the box, it snapped in, took off the plastic door).  Drilled some vent holes in the front and sides, popped a little night light in an outlet near the box and viola, no mess, easy to clean, hidden away from the dogs.
> 
> Lots of other ideas out there for hiding the litter box, just thought I'd pass this along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sturdy enough to sit on?  It looks like a great bench, but didn't know if it would hold a person sitting on it.
> 
> I need to make a trip to Petco....we need to get our cats another post...they're always challenging each other for the one top perch....whoever gets it first stays there until they get hungry, then the next one gets up there.
> 
> Wish I could do something like this:
Click to expand...


I think so.  It's a Suncast deck box.


----------



## Ropey

Sweet bit of joyfulness there


----------



## Vigilante

I'm a cat rescuer. Have been doing it for the last 35 years, and have had the exhilaration of saving each precious life, and the terrible heartache when one passes. Although I'm agnostic, I do hope there is such a spirit as Saint Francis, as I need SOMETHING to hang my hat on if there is a heaven.

Each one is a personality onto its own, each one has a distinct voice, and it might not be love, but when a 4 month old kitten, just rescued with a missing rear paw (born that way) crawls up into your arms, purrs like a motorboat, looks up at you, and licks your face, as if saying thank you for saving my life, all the costs, and efforts put into this adventure melts this old mans heart.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Said1

Leo


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




What a beautiful cat....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante

drifter said:


>



They remind me of the 2 VERY PREGNANT beauties that are sequestered in my basement currently, out of the cold and harms way....Those little ones are beautiful.


----------



## Billo_Really

_*Where dogs have masters,
cats have staff!*_


----------



## JohnL.Burke

When I lived in Las Vegas I was friends with this homeless woman. I would give her some money and cigarettes and eventually she would drop by my place and I would make her a sandwich or two. One day she came by with a kitten she had found in a dumpster. I knew the kitten wouldn't last to long with my friend since she had some emotional issues and it was about a 120 degrees outside. I asked her if I could have him and she was more than happy to give him to me. Talk about karma! Because I was nice to a homeless woman I got the greatest cat in the world. He's certainly the smartest cat I've ever had. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/membe...ate-the-sun-picture5641-140878827-display.jpg


----------



## Vigilante

JohnL.Burke said:


> When I lived in Las Vegas I was friends with this homeless woman. I would give her some money and cigarettes and eventually she would drop by my place and I would make her a sandwich or two. One day she came by with a kitten she had found in a dumpster. I knew the kitten wouldn't last to long with my friend since she had some emotional issues and it was about a 120 degrees outside. I asked her if I could have him and she was more than happy to give him to me. Talk about karma! Because I was nice to a homeless woman I got the greatest cat in the world. He's certainly the smartest cat I've ever had.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/membe...ate-the-sun-picture5641-140878827-display.jpg



I love all animals, have had many different friends over the last decades, but there is just something different about a cat. Perhaps it's the fact that they tend to act like humans, instead of pets, have their own way of doing things, and a determination to do what they want to do, that makes them more childlike than other pets.....and they say men don't like cats, those are the people I tend to be suspicious of. Congrats on a great friend, NOT just a pet!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBA2Ns87Qw]Talking Cat and Funny Cat Fails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vigilante said:


>



The Great Catsby, my Maine coon rescue does this - brushes himself by rubbing on the brush. I don't tell him its good for him. If he knew that, he'd probably stop.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


>



This cat really REALLY wants to come live at my house. 

I mean, he REALLY wants to come live with me. 

Gawd, what a little beauty. 

But, aren't they all.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Catsby, my Maine coon rescue does this - brushes himself by rubbing on the brush. I don't tell him its good for him. If he knew that, he'd probably stop.
Click to expand...



Our Main coon loved to be rubbed, too.  If you didn't pet him he would come around and rub himself on your leg....


----------



## NLT

Sorry cat lovers, I have 101 uses for a dead cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I came here tonight to tell you all about a terribly sad cat I picked up today from my vet. Black cat dragged by her neck behind a truck. Apparently, a neighbor saw teenagers doing it and got the cat away from them. Its bad.  Road rash down to what looks like bone (could be connective/soft tissue - hard to tell) on her jaw, her forehead, the tops of two of her feet, huge pieces of skin rolled up like a window shade. The rope bit into her neck, tore the skin. She bit her own tongue and its ragged and raw.

I don't know how she can survive this. She's on an antibiotic and I'm putting a goopy yellow salve on her wounds and on the rolled up skin to soften it. Vet said the skin will die and we'll have to debride it as it turns to leather. She's very stoic and doesn't fight me. Just purrs and trembles. She hasn't eaten but has taken Nutri-Cal and water so I'm hopeful. She must be in so much pain and so stressed and exhausted. She just breaks my heart. When I went in to treat her, she got up and instead of stretching, she did a little half stretch and moved very stiffly.  I can't even pet her because she's so sore and its hard to see where all the wounds are. 

I just did another cleaning and gooped on a ton of salve. I meant to call the vet back and get the name of the salve because I want to look it up on line. And, jeez, I'll go through this little jar in no time. 

The vet said they would have just put her down but I had said I would take the tough cases and the police said they're hoping to get it to court. Since I've done this for court cases before, I'm photographing her and keeping a log for evidence. She's black so photos are going to be difficult. My husband is a much better photographer but he's in Boston for a week and he's got our best camera with him. 

I really would not be surprised to find her dead in the morning but she's quiet and resting now. I know I said I was going to get back into fostering but I had in mind bottle feeding kittens or taming ferals. Something easy. 

I want to end this post on a lighter note but I'm feeling tired and sad that people like this exist.

Think good thoughts about this little girl.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NLT said:


> Sorry cat lovers, I have 101 uses for a dead cat



Oh fuck off. 

Shit but I am so sick of animal abusers.


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> I came here tonight to tell you all about a terribly sad cat I picked up today from my vet. Black cat dragged by her neck behind a truck. Apparently, a neighbor saw teenagers doing it and got the cat away from them. Its bad.  Road rash down to what looks like bone (could be connective/soft tissue - hard to tell) on her jaw, her forehead, the tops of two of her feet, huge pieces of skin rolled up like a window shade. The rope bit into her neck, tore the skin. She bit her own tongue and its ragged and raw.
> 
> I don't know how she can survive this. She's on an antibiotic and I'm putting a goopy yellow salve on her wounds and on the rolled up skin to soften it. Vet said the skin will die and we'll have to debride it as it turns to leather. She's very stoic and doesn't fight me. Just purrs and trembles. She hasn't eaten but has taken Nutri-Cal and water so I'm hopeful. She must be in so much pain and so stressed and exhausted. She just breaks my heart. When I went in to treat her, she got up and instead of stretching, she did a little half stretch and moved very stiffly.  I can't even pet her because she's so sore and its hard to see where all the wounds are.
> 
> I just did another cleaning and gooped on a ton of salve. I meant to call the vet back and get the name of the salve because I want to look it up on line. And, jeez, I'll go through this little jar in no time.
> 
> The vet said they would have just put her down but I had said I would take the tough cases and the police said they're hoping to get it to court. Since I've done this for court cases before, I'm photographing her and keeping a log for evidence. She's black so photos are going to be difficult. My husband is a much better photographer but he's in Boston for a week and he's got our best camera with him.
> 
> I really would not be surprised to find her dead in the morning but she's quiet and resting now. I know I said I was going to get back into fostering but I had in mind bottle feeding kittens or taming ferals. Something easy.
> 
> I want to end this post on a lighter note but I'm feeling tired and sad that people like this exist.
> 
> Think good thoughts about this little girl.



Although we are 180 degrees apart in our political beliefs, I commend you highly for what you have done, and wish only the best thoughts, and outcomes for that poor girl. Please keep us informed as to her condition, and I'm sure with the love and concern you show for her, she will recover, but it will be a long and painful recovery. All the best.


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



The look of cat wisdom.


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube



 

Thanks drifter.  This totally made me laugh. Stop the weird kitty noises.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> I came here tonight to tell you all about a terribly sad cat I picked up today from my vet. Black cat dragged by her neck behind a truck. Apparently, a neighbor saw teenagers doing it and got the cat away from them. Its bad.  Road rash down to what looks like bone (could be connective/soft tissue - hard to tell) on her jaw, her forehead, the tops of two of her feet, huge pieces of skin rolled up like a window shade. The rope bit into her neck, tore the skin. She bit her own tongue and its ragged and raw.
> 
> I don't know how she can survive this. She's on an antibiotic and I'm putting a goopy yellow salve on her wounds and on the rolled up skin to soften it. Vet said the skin will die and we'll have to debride it as it turns to leather. She's very stoic and doesn't fight me. Just purrs and trembles. She hasn't eaten but has taken Nutri-Cal and water so I'm hopeful. She must be in so much pain and so stressed and exhausted. She just breaks my heart. When I went in to treat her, she got up and instead of stretching, she did a little half stretch and moved very stiffly.  I can't even pet her because she's so sore and its hard to see where all the wounds are.
> 
> I just did another cleaning and gooped on a ton of salve. I meant to call the vet back and get the name of the salve because I want to look it up on line. And, jeez, I'll go through this little jar in no time.
> 
> The vet said they would have just put her down but I had said I would take the tough cases and the police said they're hoping to get it to court. Since I've done this for court cases before, I'm photographing her and keeping a log for evidence. She's black so photos are going to be difficult. My husband is a much better photographer but he's in Boston for a week and he's got our best camera with him.
> 
> I really would not be surprised to find her dead in the morning but she's quiet and resting now. I know I said I was going to get back into fostering but I had in mind bottle feeding kittens or taming ferals. Something easy.
> 
> I want to end this post on a lighter note but I'm feeling tired and sad that people like this exist.
> 
> Think good thoughts about this little girl.


I'm so sorry to hear that, I can't believe people can be so mean-spirited...that is just plain hateful stuff..  I wonder if they learned that somewhere or if they are just prone to doing the devil's work.....and yes there are people like that...right here on this Forum, too.

I hope all the work you are doing for that poor cat is going to pay off and she will survive and be healthy again....that's a wonderful thing you are doing.   Thank you so much for caring.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

one of my favorite poems


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat really REALLY wants to come live at my house.
> 
> I mean, he REALLY wants to come live with me.
> 
> Gawd, what a little beauty.
> 
> But, aren't they all.
Click to expand...


They're all adorable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thank you for the good thoughts. I really do appreciate it but I'm not doing all that much. She's doing the hard part. She woke me with loud yowling at 3.30am. Don't know why - pain? fear? Can cats have nightmares? Don't know. I sat with her, gave her Nutri-Cal then couldn't go back to sleep. 

She's moving a bit better this morning, and ate a little so I'm really happy for that.  Everyplace she sits leaves a bloody yellow stain. 

Just talked to the vet office. It wasn't teens; they were adult men. Turns out I saw them yesterday outside the vet's office with police. I thought they were the parents of the teens who did it but it was actually the guys who did it. Apparently, they followed the couple who got the cat to the vet's office and were threatening them so the vet's office called the cops. 

She's very sweet. And small. I don't want to handle her enough to examine her teeth but she looks young. I'm calling her Isis and will definitely keep her if I can. If the owner comes forward, they could possibly get her back but one person thought that the men owned the cat. They don't know who has the cat and I don't think they can find out.


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts. I really do appreciate it but I'm not doing all that much. She's doing the hard part. She woke me with loud yowling at 3.30am. Don't know why - pain? fear? Can cats have nightmares? Don't know. I sat with her, gave her Nutri-Cal then couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> She's moving a bit better this morning, and ate a little so I'm really happy for that.  Everyplace she sits leaves a bloody yellow stain.
> 
> Just talked to the vet office. It wasn't teens; they were adult men. Turns out I saw them yesterday outside the vet's office with police. I thought they were the parents of the teens who did it but it was actually the guys who did it. Apparently, they followed the couple who got the cat to the vet's office and were threatening them so the vet's office called the cops.
> 
> She's very sweet. And small. I don't want to handle her enough to examine her teeth but she looks young. I'm calling her Isis and will definitely keep her if I can. If the owner comes forward, they could possibly get her back but one person thought that the men owned the cat. They don't know who has the cat and I don't think they can find out.



Good show...she's made it through the first day, that's the hardest!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came here tonight to tell you all about a terribly sad cat I picked up today from my vet. Black cat dragged by her neck behind a truck. Apparently, a neighbor saw teenagers doing it and got the cat away from them. Its bad.  Road rash down to what looks like bone (could be connective/soft tissue - hard to tell) on her jaw, her forehead, the tops of two of her feet, huge pieces of skin rolled up like a window shade. The rope bit into her neck, tore the skin. She bit her own tongue and its ragged and raw.
> 
> I don't know how she can survive this. She's on an antibiotic and I'm putting a goopy yellow salve on her wounds and on the rolled up skin to soften it. Vet said the skin will die and we'll have to debride it as it turns to leather. She's very stoic and doesn't fight me. Just purrs and trembles. She hasn't eaten but has taken Nutri-Cal and water so I'm hopeful. She must be in so much pain and so stressed and exhausted. She just breaks my heart. When I went in to treat her, she got up and instead of stretching, she did a little half stretch and moved very stiffly.  I can't even pet her because she's so sore and its hard to see where all the wounds are.
> 
> I just did another cleaning and gooped on a ton of salve. I meant to call the vet back and get the name of the salve because I want to look it up on line. And, jeez, I'll go through this little jar in no time.
> 
> The vet said they would have just put her down but I had said I would take the tough cases and the police said they're hoping to get it to court. Since I've done this for court cases before, I'm photographing her and keeping a log for evidence. She's black so photos are going to be difficult. My husband is a much better photographer but he's in Boston for a week and he's got our best camera with him.
> 
> I really would not be surprised to find her dead in the morning but she's quiet and resting now. I know I said I was going to get back into fostering but I had in mind bottle feeding kittens or taming ferals. Something easy.
> 
> I want to end this post on a lighter note but I'm feeling tired and sad that people like this exist.
> 
> Think good thoughts about this little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that, I can't believe people can be so mean-spirited...that is just plain hateful stuff..  I wonder if they learned that somewhere or if they are just prone to doing the devil's work.....and yes there are people like that...right here on this Forum, too.
> 
> I hope all the work you are doing for that poor cat is going to pay off and she will survive and be healthy again....that's a wonderful thing you are doing.   Thank you so much for caring.
Click to expand...


My feelings too. And please let us know how it's going.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Coon kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Skip when we first got him. Just a little fluff ball, cripple front leg that he never seemed to notice. Our vet called to ask if we'd take him and when we got there, his cage was empty and no one knew where he was. The kids of the vets and staff work there, caring for the animals and cleaning cages. One of them was carrying him around in his pocket and had named him Skip for his crippled leg.
> 
> He was the same age as our other rescue - Brodie who was thrown out of a car but instead of landing in the water, hit the bridge where we found her huddled.
> 
> Wasn't long though before he passed her by. He was enormous but she was still the boss. The were raised together and were inseparable.
> 
> We saw he was skip on election eve and put him down less than a week later. A year later, we adopted another Maine coon rescued from a kitten mill.  He's a year old now, trouble in a fur coat. Brodie has never accepted him but, every day, he becomes a nicer person to be around.
> 
> That kitten really really does look like Skip did.
Click to expand...

  It looks like the little kitten I found in the middle of a road months ago.  Luddly told me what to feed her. She was less than a pound when I found her.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NLT said:


> Sorry cat lovers, I have 101 uses for a dead cat



Very disturbing, NLT.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vigilante said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the good thoughts. I really do appreciate it but I'm not doing all that much. She's doing the hard part. She woke me with loud yowling at 3.30am. Don't know why - pain? fear? Can cats have nightmares? Don't know. I sat with her, gave her Nutri-Cal then couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> She's moving a bit better this morning, and ate a little so I'm really happy for that.  Everyplace she sits leaves a bloody yellow stain.
> 
> Just talked to the vet office. It wasn't teens; they were adult men. Turns out I saw them yesterday outside the vet's office with police. I thought they were the parents of the teens who did it but it was actually the guys who did it. Apparently, they followed the couple who got the cat to the vet's office and were threatening them so the vet's office called the cops.
> 
> She's very sweet. And small. I don't want to handle her enough to examine her teeth but she looks young. I'm calling her Isis and will definitely keep her if I can. If the owner comes forward, they could possibly get her back but one person thought that the men owned the cat. They don't know who has the cat and I don't think they can find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good show...she's made it through the first day, that's the hardest!
Click to expand...


I agree.  I think kittens can have nightmares!  My little Elijah Ollie was afraid to go outside for months after she came home with me.  She was very nervous.  I think cats can definitely be traumatized and hold onto the memory. 

 This cat couldn't be in better hands than Luddly's.  Imo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks drifter.  This totally made me laugh. Stop the weird kitty noises.
Click to expand...


Sylvester always makes me laugh when I feel stressed out 

He's so naughty.


----------



## Mertex

JohnL.Burke said:


> Gus The Theatre Cat by T S Eliot (read by Tom O'Bedlam) - YouTube
> 
> one of my favorite poems




That was really neat.....thanks...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Isis didn't make it. She was looking worse earlier so I took her to the vet. She was in renal failure and her other blood values showed total system shut down. They just called with necropsy results - Her internal organs were bruised and lacerated. She was slowly bleeding to death internally and was probably in extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't wait. Glad she didn't have to suffer any longer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


> Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube



I watched this, hoping for a pick me up but those people are totally clueless about how to introduce a new animal to the house. Kitten loose and terrified in the car, front door open when the dog reacts - why would they think its funny to terrify a kitten?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.



She is just beautiful. You should post the adult photos you sent me. 

She also looks very much like my Skip - the Maine coon we had to put down. 

Both started out as tiny little fluff balls and became gorgeous adults. 

Ya done good rescuing that little girl.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.










This is a photo of her now.  Luddly helped to save this little life. I had no idea what to feed her and she wouldn't eat what I did try giving her.  She was less than a pound. I contacted Luddly and found out what to do and within no time the little thing was eating and looking healthy.   I'm very grateful to Luddly for that help.   Thank you, Luddly.   Elijah Ollie thanks you too!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just beautiful. You should post the adult photos you sent me.
> 
> She also looks very much like my Skip - the Maine coon we had to put down.
> 
> Both started out as tiny little fluff balls and became gorgeous adults.
> 
> Ya done good rescuing that little girl.
Click to expand...


She might not be here had it not been for you telling me what to feed her.  I've never had a kitten that small before.  I found my other cat at mid size!  This one was a real curve ball.  Good thing I knew you!   No telling how many pets you've saved, Luddly.  With your advice, expertise on animals, PLUS the ones you rescued and take in.   You're a great person Luddly.   You did everything you could to save the cat you rescued and I hope wonderful things come your way for pouring yourself out like that. 

* I hope those men get what is coming to them!


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> Isis didn't make it. She was looking worse earlier so I took her to the vet. She was in renal failure and her other blood values showed total system shut down. They just called with necropsy results - Her internal organs were bruised and lacerated. She was slowly bleeding to death internally and was probably in extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't wait. Glad she didn't have to suffer any longer.



I'm so sorry to hear this, Luddly. Words escape me, but I do hope they prosecute the bastards that did it to that poor little creature.


----------



## Vigilante

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of her now.  Luddly helped to save this little life. I had no idea what to feed her and she wouldn't eat what I did try giving her.  She was less than a pound. I contacted Luddly and found out what to do and within no time the little thing was eating and looking healthy.   I'm very grateful to Luddly for that help.   Thank you, Luddly.   Elijah Ollie thanks you too!
Click to expand...


A beautiful feline, looks like my Sasha. Take good care of her and she will return your love many times over!


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Isis didn't make it. She was looking worse earlier so I took her to the vet. She was in renal failure and her other blood values showed total system shut down. They just called with necropsy results - Her internal organs were bruised and lacerated. She was slowly bleeding to death internally and was probably in extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't wait. Glad she didn't have to suffer any longer.


Oh wow....that is truly sad, but I'm glad that poor cat is no longer experiencing pain.  And, I hope they punish the people that did that to her....why people can be so mean is beyond me, hurting a poor innocent animal that didn't do anything to them.......


----------



## Mertex

Jeremiah said:


> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.




Wow....she does look exactly like the cat I posted....mirror image...


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this, hoping for a pick me up but those people are totally clueless about how to introduce a new animal to the house. Kitten loose and terrified in the car, front door open when the dog reacts - why would they think its funny to terrify a kitten?
Click to expand...



I know....if it had been our Akita that we used to have, she would have killed it.....you can't trust what a dog is going to do around a cat, especially a kitten.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking Kitty Cat - Wake up and meet the new kitten! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this, hoping for a pick me up but those people are totally clueless about how to introduce a new animal to the house. Kitten loose and terrified in the car, front door open when the dog reacts - why would they think its funny to terrify a kitten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know....if it had been our Akita that we used to have, she would have killed it.....you can't trust what a dog is going to do around a cat, especially a kitten.
Click to expand...


The people may have meant well but they just had no compassion or understanding of what a small and infant animal would feel in that situation. 

I've said before that I judge some things by whether or not it would be okay to do it to a puppy or kitten. Greased pig contests, calf roping - if that were done to a kitten or puppy, people would n't stand for it. 

But then you see this -


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks alot better sitting there than when she was in the middle of the road!  Her back left leg got bumped by a dulie truck barreling down the road and I saw her roll like a ball into the middle of the double yellow lines.  That is where I found her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is just beautiful. You should post the adult photos you sent me.
> 
> She also looks very much like my Skip - the Maine coon we had to put down.
> 
> Both started out as tiny little fluff balls and became gorgeous adults.
> 
> Ya done good rescuing that little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might not be here had it not been for you telling me what to feed her.  I've never had a kitten that small before.  I found my other cat at mid size!  This one was a real curve ball.  Good thing I knew you!   No telling how many pets you've saved, Luddly.  With your advice, expertise on animals, PLUS the ones you rescued and take in.   You're a great person Luddly.   You did everything you could to save the cat you rescued and I hope wonderful things come your way for pouring yourself out like that.
> 
> * I hope those men get what is coming to them!
Click to expand...

 [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] 

Bless you Jeri but you did this. YOU saved that baby. No one else.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isis didn't make it. She was looking worse earlier so I took her to the vet. She was in renal failure and her other blood values showed total system shut down. They just called with necropsy results - Her internal organs were bruised and lacerated. She was slowly bleeding to death internally and was probably in extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't wait. Glad she didn't have to suffer any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow....that is truly sad, but I'm glad that poor cat is no longer experiencing pain.  And, I hope they punish the people that did that to her....why people can be so mean is beyond me, hurting a poor innocent animal that didn't do anything to them.......
Click to expand...


I feel it was destiny for Luddly to be the last person on earth to care for that precious wounded animal.  That little cat got the very best and died feeling safe and loved.  That was a greater healing than the physical injury. imo.  She was at peace and at rest before she passed on.  It is a comfort to know that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is just beautiful. You should post the adult photos you sent me.
> 
> She also looks very much like my Skip - the Maine coon we had to put down.
> 
> Both started out as tiny little fluff balls and became gorgeous adults.
> 
> Ya done good rescuing that little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might not be here had it not been for you telling me what to feed her.  I've never had a kitten that small before.  I found my other cat at mid size!  This one was a real curve ball.  Good thing I knew you!   No telling how many pets you've saved, Luddly.  With your advice, expertise on animals, PLUS the ones you rescued and take in.   You're a great person Luddly.   You did everything you could to save the cat you rescued and I hope wonderful things come your way for pouring yourself out like that.
> 
> * I hope those men get what is coming to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
> 
> Bless you Jeri but you did this. YOU saved that baby. No one else.
Click to expand...


I think you did have a hand in it, Luddly.  As I recall you also made sure to tell me about "bonding with the kitten" which I had not figured in.  I did take your advice and carried the little thing with me most everywhere ( although I was not happy about it and mentioned the name Luddly often! ) and I'll be darned if she didn't become the most lovable pet!  I am glad I bonded!  Lol.  I'm sorry she lost her mother and that did motivate me to keep carrying her around. 

As I recall I said Bond?  What in the heck does that mean?  Bond?!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She might not be here had it not been for you telling me what to feed her.  I've never had a kitten that small before.  I found my other cat at mid size!  This one was a real curve ball.  Good thing I knew you!   No telling how many pets you've saved, Luddly.  With your advice, expertise on animals, PLUS the ones you rescued and take in.   You're a great person Luddly.   You did everything you could to save the cat you rescued and I hope wonderful things come your way for pouring yourself out like that.
> 
> * I hope those men get what is coming to them!
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
> 
> Bless you Jeri but you did this. YOU saved that baby. No one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you did have a hand in it, Luddly.  As I recall you also made sure to tell me about "bonding with the kitten" which I had not figured in.  I did take your advice and carried the little thing with me most everywhere ( although I was not happy about it and mentioned the name Luddly often! ) and I'll be darned if she didn't become the most lovable pet!  I am glad I bonded!  Lol.  I'm sorry she lost her mother and that did motivate me to keep carrying her around.
> 
> As I recall I said Bond?  What in the heck does that mean?  Bond?!!
Click to expand...


Well now, as I recall, it was your idea to take her with you. 

OTOH, its hard to have just one kitten alone. They need their sibs and/or mother to teach them to be cats. They can be so neurotic if they grow up alone. 

She really is just beautiful and makes me think so much of Skip.


----------



## Ropey

It's getting close to mine too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Isis didn't make it. She was looking worse earlier so I took her to the vet. She was in renal failure and her other blood values showed total system shut down. They just called with necropsy results - Her internal organs were bruised and lacerated. She was slowly bleeding to death internally and was probably in extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't wait. Glad she didn't have to suffer any longer.



Oh, too bad. It's so sad. Poor little thing. I hope those who did this to her are prosecuted.  Poor little girl.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

This is a picture of our Main coon "Oso" when he was still a young cat...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
> 
> Bless you Jeri but you did this. YOU saved that baby. No one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did have a hand in it, Luddly.  As I recall you also made sure to tell me about "bonding with the kitten" which I had not figured in.  I did take your advice and carried the little thing with me most everywhere ( although I was not happy about it and mentioned the name Luddly often! ) and I'll be darned if she didn't become the most lovable pet!  I am glad I bonded!  Lol.  I'm sorry she lost her mother and that did motivate me to keep carrying her around.
> 
> As I recall I said Bond?  What in the heck does that mean?  Bond?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, as I recall, it was your idea to take her with you.
> 
> OTOH, its hard to have just one kitten alone. They need their sibs and/or mother to teach them to be cats. They can be so neurotic if they grow up alone.
> 
> She really is just beautiful and makes me think so much of Skip.
Click to expand...


Yes, I had to!  She was in the middle of a two lane road with cars flying both ways.  She would have been killed.  I'm glad we kept her because she has given us alot more joy than we could ever have given her, Luddly.  She's a very affectionate lovable cat. 

  She is lovely, isn't she!  She was pretty scruffy when I found her but she grew up to be a real beauty.

( actually when my husband was still in the mode of finding her another home once healthy - I told him you said it would be best for the cat to stay with us because of what it had been through.  )


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did have a hand in it, Luddly.  As I recall you also made sure to tell me about "bonding with the kitten" which I had not figured in.  I did take your advice and carried the little thing with me most everywhere ( although I was not happy about it and mentioned the name Luddly often! ) and I'll be darned if she didn't become the most lovable pet!  I am glad I bonded!  Lol.  I'm sorry she lost her mother and that did motivate me to keep carrying her around.
> 
> As I recall I said Bond?  What in the heck does that mean?  Bond?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, as I recall, it was your idea to take her with you.
> 
> OTOH, its hard to have just one kitten alone. They need their sibs and/or mother to teach them to be cats. They can be so neurotic if they grow up alone.
> 
> She really is just beautiful and makes me think so much of Skip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I had to!  She was in the middle of a two lane road with cars flying both ways.  She would have been killed.  I'm glad we kept her because she has given us alot more joy than we could ever have given her, Luddly.  She's a very affectionate lovable cat.
> 
> She is lovely, isn't she!  She was pretty scruffy when I found her but she grew up to be a real beauty.
> 
> ( actually when my husband was still in the mode of finding her another home once healthy - I told him you said it would be best for the cat to stay with us because of what it had been through.  )
Click to expand...


I didn't mean "take her with you" from the dangerous situation she was in but that's okay. 

I'm just glad she searched for and found you.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>





Awwww, so pretty.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Awww, that is too sweet.....a perfect little heart.... thanks.


----------



## Mertex

So like humans.....


----------



## Mertex

And so cute......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


>



Looks like Isis would have. She was like a Siamese but black.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> And so cute......



I LOVE this. 

Love all of them though. 

But that little cutie - What a face.


----------



## Vigilante

Rescued from the woods, "Baby Kitty" now has a forever home






She loves her new mom!!!





One could cry for joy for her!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GZlhOaZXng]IMG_1284.MOV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> Rescued from the woods, "Baby Kitty" now has a forever home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her new mom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could cry for joy for her!
> IMG_1284.MOV - YouTube




She's got such cute ears........


----------



## Mertex

Here's a picture of Oso (Maine coon) wearing a hat....not a happy camper...


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vigilante said:


> Rescued from the woods, "Baby Kitty" now has a forever home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her new mom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could cry for joy for her!
> IMG_1284.MOV - YouTube



I wish it could end like this for all of them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Here's a picture of Oso (Maine coon) wearing a hat....not a happy camper...



Needless cruelty.


----------



## Mertex

He was so abused......heh, heh....loved his Hippo pillow....and toys...


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rescued from the woods, "Baby Kitty" now has a forever home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her new mom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could cry for joy for her!
> IMG_1284.MOV - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it could end like this for all of them.
Click to expand...


Isn't that one of the reasons we rescue and foster, to help as many as possible!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## dr.d

I LOVE KATZ...Tigger and Socks bring us joy daily !


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex

This not so happy camper wanted to wish everyone a Happy St. Patricks' Day...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





drifter said:


>




Awwww, she's beautiful.....looks a bit like Jeremiah's cat.


----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>




That looks so much like my cat Oso......honestly.....


----------



## Vigilante

(The mama cat) had six of her own and then adopted a little orphan newborn,

*Can We Keep Her?*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




The one on the right looks like he stuck his paw in the wall socket.....

They're both too cute......


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>




My little guy.  Gone 4 years now.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


\


OMG!That's what you call a litter.....


----------



## Mertex

If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...


----------



## kiwiman127

Mertex said:


> If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...



Looks like my first cat, Samantha. She was a cool cat and a kitten
machine!
Right now I'm in mourning of my "little girl" , we had over 21 years to create a very deep bond.  I had to put her down on Wednesday.  I've been lost every since.

Sydney  October 26, 1992 - March 19, 2014.  She's gone but not from my broken heart.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my first cat, Samantha. She was a cool cat and a kitten
> machine!
> *Right now I'm in mourning of my "little girl" , we had over 21 years to create a very deep bond.  I had to put her down on Wednesday.  I've been lost every since.
> 
> Sydney  October 26, 1992 - March 19, 2014.  She's gone but not from my broken heart*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my first cat, Samantha. She was a cool cat and a kitten
> machine!
> Right now I'm in mourning of my "little girl" , we had over 21 years to create a very deep bond.  I had to put her down on Wednesday.  I've been lost every since.
> 
> Sydney  October 26, 1992 - March 19, 2014.  She's gone but not from my broken heart.
Click to expand...


So sorry to hear that.  I know how hard that is.  Our Maine Coon "Oso" was with us 16 years.  Was in very bad state during Christmas 2012, and we were planning to go away for Christmas.  I was so afraid he would die before we got back, but low and behold, he was still alive when we got back, and then died that very night.  My husband buried him before I even woke up, and it was the first thing I asked that morning....how's Oso....then he had to tell me.  We miss him very much, and I know you miss Sydney, too.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Such a cutie.....


----------



## pacer




----------



## Mertex

pacer said:


>




Awww, that looks like my cat Oso....


----------



## Vigilante

This is another reason why older shelter cats make wonderful companions. They KNOW.

My roommate adopted an 8 year old cat from a shelter and he refuses to stop cuddling her. (via reddit) She adopted him from the county animal control and he had been there for 3 weeks. I think their policy was to euthanize after 6 weeks, she added.

8 year old cat refuses to stop cuddling his human who adopted him from the shelter.​


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> This is another reason why older shelter cats make wonderful companions. They KNOW.
> 
> My roommate adopted an 8 year old cat from a shelter and he refuses to stop cuddling her. (via reddit) She adopted him from the county animal control and he had been there for 3 weeks. I think their policy was to euthanize after 6 weeks, she added.
> 
> 8 year old cat refuses to stop cuddling his human who adopted him from the shelter.​


They probably do.....they've been known to predict resident's near death in some nursing homes, so maybe they have a 6th sense about their own.....?


Recently the big news online was of Oscar, a cat that predicts death by curling up on a bed near a resident. Yes, I can honestly say this is a fact, although I have never met Oscar. I have met the cats that live in the nursing home where I have worked for a long time. Here a cat predicts death by curling up on a bed near a resident as well. In fact, we have five cats that predict death.
Cats that Live in Nursing Homes Around the Country - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHP60sKuClc]Play Time[/ame]

Kittens will be kittens.


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...




that is not a prussian hun...

that is a russian blue


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0D_5A6WmKI#t=66]A Kitten's Favorite Toy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




So pretty........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Poison Prevention for Cats



> Top Five Cat Toxins
> 
> Topical spot-on insecticides
> Household cleaners
> Antidepressants
> Poisonous plants
> Human and veterinary NSAIDS (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs)
> 
> The ASPCA provides updated information on how to prevent pet illness with their list of toxic and nontoxic items for cats and dogs. Here&#8217;s a list of what to eliminate in a poison-free pet environment.
> 
> Bad Food for Cats
> &#8226;    Alcoholic beverages
> &#8226;    Avocado
> &#8226;    Chocolate (all forms)
> &#8226;    Coffee (all forms)
> &#8226;    Fatty foods
> &#8226;    Macadamia nuts
> &#8226;    Moldy or spoiled foods
> &#8226;    Onions, onion powder
> &#8226;    Raisins and grapes
> &#8226;    Salt
> &#8226;    Yeast dough
> &#8226;    Garlic
> &#8226;    Products sweetened with xylitol
> 
> Hot-Weather Harms
> &#8226;    Animal toxins&#8212;toads, insects, spiders, snakes and scorpions
> &#8226;    Blue-green algae in ponds
> &#8226;    Citronella candles
> &#8226;    Cocoa mulch
> &#8226;    Compost piles Fertilizers
> &#8226;    Flea products
> &#8226;    Outdoor plants and plant bulbs
> &#8226;    Swimming-pool treatment supplies
> &#8226;    Fly baits containing methomyl
> &#8226;    Slug and snail baits containing metaldehyde
> 
> Medication
> Common examples of human medications potentially lethal to cats and dogs, even in small doses, include:
> &#8226;    Pain killers
> &#8226;    Cold medicines
> &#8226;    Anti-cancer drugs
> &#8226;    Antidepressants
> &#8226;    Vitamins
> &#8226;    Diet Pills
> 
> Cold-Weather Concerns
> &#8226;    Antifreeze
> &#8226;    Liquid potpourri
> &#8226;    Ice melting products
> &#8226;    Rat and mouse bait
> 
> Common Household Hazards
> &#8226;    Fabric softener sheets
> &#8226;    Mothballs
> &#8226;    Post-1982 pennies (due to high concentration of zinc)


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have too many cats already I would buy one of these Prussian cats, they are so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not a prussian hun...
> 
> that is a russian blue
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a Russian blue....I've heard them called Prussian blue, too...maybe because of their color.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70lxos5HGHI]Katariina the cutest funniest Prussian Blue kitty cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




What a rare looking cat....beautiful....


----------



## specklebang

So many adorable kitties! I'm working my way toward 15 posts so I can out the pictures of my 3 furballs up here but for now I'll enjoy seeing yours.

Meow!


----------



## Mertex

specklebang said:


> So many adorable kitties! I'm working my way toward 15 posts so I can out the pictures of my 3 furballs up here but for now I'll enjoy seeing yours.
> 
> Meow!




Thank you for posting here....we have many cat lovers in this forum, and we enjoy looking at other member's pictures of their cats, so when you are ready, post 'em up.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>




You naughty.....are you related to OldSchool?  This thread is for nice decent cats....


----------



## Wyld Kard

Mertex said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You naughty.....are you related to OldSchool?  This thread is for nice decent cats....
Click to expand...


Lighten up, have a sense a humor will ya?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

*Cats
Black cats, blue cats 
white cats, grey cats 
Round and thin, stray cats 
Tall and short, they come in all sorts read more »
*
David Darbyshire


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*True Cat Story With a Happy Ending

A frightened feline that was lodged in a tall tree for a week, was finally hosed to safety with a high-pressure fire hose.  Locals held an outstretched sheet and made the catch as the cat, soaked and hungry but unharmed, was hosed out of the tree by fire fighters last week in Yonkers, New York, USA.

'Everyone was cheering,' said artist and animal rescuer Greg Speirs, who was among about 50 people assembled beneath the willow tree.  The cat had previously ignored people who banged cans of cat food and climbed ladders that proved to be just out of reach.  It took two shots with the hose to do the trick.  'As soon as the moggie landed it jumped out and ran into the woods,' Speirs reported to the New York Daily News.  'Some kids helped us bring the cat back, and a man said he would adopt the cat right on the spot,' Speirs added.  'You can't come up with a nicer ending than that.*

 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Animals in War: ?Miss Hap,? Korea - History Korean War Series - Animals Animals in War Cat Kitten Korea Korean War Mascot Series U.S. Marine Corps War - History By Zim

MISS HAP

Among all the inhumanity of war, this photo was taken in Korea, in 1953. The little kitten named Miss Hap was only two weeks old. She became an orphan because of war and was rescued by Marine Sergeant Frank Praytor. Her name was derived because she was born at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mojo2

Mertex said:


> 'As soon as the *moggie* landed it jumped out and ran into the woods,' Speirs reported to the New York Daily News.  'Some kids helped us bring the cat back, and a man said he would adopt the cat right on the spot,' Speirs added.  'You can't come up with a nicer ending than that.[/B]



Never heard of this term until now.


----------



## Mertex

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'As soon as the *moggie* landed it jumped out and ran into the woods,' Speirs reported to the New York Daily News.  'Some kids helped us bring the cat back, and a man said he would adopt the cat right on the spot,' Speirs added.  'You can't come up with a nicer ending than that.[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this term until now.
Click to expand...


Me neither....obviously the story was told by a Brit.....

mog·gy noun \&#712;mä-g&#275;\
plural mog·gies

Definition of MOGGY

British
:  cat
 See moggy defined for English-language learners »


----------



## Mertex




----------



## specklebang

Here they are! The 3 best cats in the world!

Bellis "Fang" Kovach - Lady Of The House





PuTan Bare "PuBare" Scherezade - Mr. Handsome





[/IMG]

Bugaboo "Bug" AKA "Bibaboo" - Mr. Mischief





[/IMG]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Another moggie -

Caffrey, the amazing moggie who survives on two legs... and they're both on the same side! | Mail Online



> Black Persian lost his left hind leg some ten years ago after being run over by a car aged three
> After £3,500 worth of operations, he battled on with his life
> The tragedy struck four months ago when he was forced to have his front left leg amputated
> Another £4,000 operation and the fearless feline is still bounding about despite having no left-side legs
> 
> 
> Read more: Caffrey, the amazing moggie who survives on two legs... and they're both on the same side! | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook













More photos at the link. 


`


----------



## Luddly Neddite

specklebang said:


> Here they are! The 3 best cats in the world!
> 
> Bellis "Fang" Kovach - Lady Of The House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuTan Bare "PuBare" Scherezade - Mr. Handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bugaboo "Bug" AKA "Bibaboo" - Mr. Mischief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



They're beautiful.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Video of cat and dolphin making friends:

Cat and Dolphins Playing Together - a lovely friendship



Animals just amaze me.



`


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Hannes the Cat and Hessel the Labrador Retriever. This inseparable pair have so much love for each other that they will make your heart melt.


----------



## Bill Angel

What about the Big Cats?

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex

specklebang said:


> Here they are! The 3 best cats in the world!
> 
> Bellis "Fang" Kovach - Lady Of The House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuTan Bare "PuBare" Scherezade - Mr. Handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bugaboo "Bug" AKA "Bibaboo" - Mr. Mischief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks for sharing....they are beautiful.  They look like they are well taken care of and loved....maybe even spoiled a little?.....so cute with the bib.



Here are two of my six:
This is Snicklefritz.....I call her Freakyfritz...she's my son's cat, but he lives in Ca and was between apartments and asked us to bring her back to Tx until he was settled...she's very squirmish,  loud noises scare her, so she acts kinda freaky.






This is Dolly, we got from the shelter so I could get over my sadness over losing another cat...(long story)...she's a little devil, not afraid of any of the other cats, likes to taunt them and is really sweet and lovable.


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> Meet Hannes the Cat and Hessel the Labrador Retriever. This inseparable pair have so much love for each other that they will make your heart melt.




What great pictures.....I especially liked this one...you can tell that they really like each other.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bill Angel said:


> What about the Big Cats?
> Lions and Tigers with the Ringling Bros Circus at a performance in Baltimore - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk



Very hard to watch that. 

If enough people would boycott circuses and demand that wild animals not be captured, abused, trained to behave like cocker spaniels, this horrible use of animals as entertainment would end. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pogo

Mertex said:


> True Cat Story With a Happy Ending
> 
> A frightened feline that was lodged in a tall tree for a week, was finally hosed to safety with a high-pressure fire hose.  Locals held an outstretched sheet and made the catch as the cat, soaked and hungry but unharmed, was hosed out of the tree by fire fighters last week in Yonkers, New York, USA.
> 
> 'Everyone was cheering,' said artist and animal rescuer Greg Speirs, who was among about 50 people assembled beneath the willow tree.  The cat had previously ignored people who banged cans of cat food and climbed ladders that proved to be just out of reach.  It took two shots with the hose to do the trick.  'As soon as the moggie landed it jumped out and ran into the woods,' Speirs reported to the New York Daily News.  'Some kids helped us bring the cat back, and a man said he would adopt the cat right on the spot,' Speirs added.  'You can't come up with a nicer ending than that.
> 
> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]



Somebody did mention that method as a general practice.  Thankfully, with Hobbes' episode cooler heads prevailed.  In the thicket of woods where he was, a free fall would have most likely either impaled him on a branch or cracked his head open on a rock.  No, I wasn't gonna watch that happen.

He hasn't been up there again.

I have to admit, this is the first time I've seen the word "moggy" since this song...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe_HxDja8PU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe_HxDja8PU[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Cat Story With a Happy Ending
> 
> A frightened feline that was lodged in a tall tree for a week, was finally hosed to safety with a high-pressure fire hose.  Locals held an outstretched sheet and made the catch as the cat, soaked and hungry but unharmed, was hosed out of the tree by fire fighters last week in Yonkers, New York, USA.
> 
> 'Everyone was cheering,' said artist and animal rescuer Greg Speirs, who was among about 50 people assembled beneath the willow tree.  The cat had previously ignored people who banged cans of cat food and climbed ladders that proved to be just out of reach.  It took two shots with the hose to do the trick.  'As soon as the moggie landed it jumped out and ran into the woods,' Speirs reported to the New York Daily News.  'Some kids helped us bring the cat back, and a man said he would adopt the cat right on the spot,' Speirs added.  'You can't come up with a nicer ending than that.
> 
> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody did mention that method as a general practice.  Thankfully, with Hobbes' episode cooler heads prevailed.  In the thicket of woods where he was, a free fall would have most likely either impaled him on a branch or cracked his head open on a rock.  No, I wasn't gonna watch that happen.
> 
> He hasn't been up there again.
> 
> I have to admit, this is the first time I've seen the word "moggy" since this song...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe_HxDja8PU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe_HxDja8PU[/ame]
Click to expand...



I had never heard the term either, until this story.  Glad Hobbes has been behaving.

One of our outdoor cats must have gotten into a fight....he was limping along the other day.  He's the one we tried to bring inside some time back, when we first got them (4 cats we acquired from the foreclosed neighbors) and he howled and cried so loud we couldn't stand it so out he went.  They were already kind of feral, so, there was no training them for the indoors.   We had gotten the Calico months earlier, when they were only about a month or two old, and she got used to being indoors rather quickly, but the other three were quite used to being outside and they weren't having any of it, being indoors.

It was so weird, the 4 were all different colors.  Calli, the calico, Smokey is charcoal gray, Blackie was black, and Tiger is a yellow Tabbie. (Blackie was so neat, but he died about a year after we got them.)


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


>




Such a cute expression......love it.


----------



## Gracie

Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
> In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
> I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.




She's so pretty.....sorry to hear that.  I hope that is the reason and they are able to correct it....I hate it when they are suffering and can't tell you what's wrong.  You just want to fix whatever it is that hurts them....please let us know how the surgery goes...I'm rooting for Pretties, she is named right....  Your flowers are lovely....is that a recent picture?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Pretty eyes......


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty eyes......
Click to expand...


My cat has pretty eyes too, she knows it, she's a pretty cat and snooty


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
> In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
> I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty.....sorry to hear that.  I hope that is the reason and they are able to correct it....I hate it when they are suffering and can't tell you what's wrong.  You just want to fix whatever it is that hurts them....please let us know how the surgery goes...I'm rooting for Pretties, she is named right....  Your flowers are lovely....is that a recent picture?
Click to expand...



That pic is about 2 years old. Soon, the patio will look like that again. I just haven't gotten to the nursery yet. 

She just now ate about a tablespoon of cat food. I was amazed. I asked her "did Gracie come visit you today or something and tell you to eat?" and she just looked at me. But she ATE a TABLESPOON! But..being a cat..it took 3 friggin cans opened before she dove head first into the one she wanted.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
> In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
> I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty.....sorry to hear that.  I hope that is the reason and they are able to correct it....I hate it when they are suffering and can't tell you what's wrong.  You just want to fix whatever it is that hurts them....please let us know how the surgery goes...I'm rooting for Pretties, she is named right....  Your flowers are lovely....is that a recent picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is about 2 years old. Soon, the patio will look like that again. I just haven't gotten to the nursery yet.
> 
> She just now ate about a tablespoon of cat food. I was amazed. I asked her "did Gracie come visit you today or something and tell you to eat?" and she just looked at me. But she ATE a TABLESPOON! But..being a cat..it took 3 friggin cans opened before she dove head first into the one she wanted.
Click to expand...



That she has an appetite is a really good sign.....when they stop eating, that's when you know it's bad.  They know what they like.  Our cats know the sound of the cat food can being opened.....they can be asleep upstairs and they hear it.....they're like my kids, I would try to open up a bag of chips real quietly and damn, no matter where they were they could hear it.....


----------



## kiwiman127

Gracie said:


> Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
> In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
> I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.



It's easy to see how Pretties got her name! She's very pretty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Pretties goes in to surgery tomorrow. Say a prayer for her.
> In this pic...she weighs between 15 and 16 lbs. She is now 9.4 lbs. She wants to eat..but can't/won't even though she so badly wants to. I think she has some bad teeth. She had bloodwork done yesterday and all looks good so it has to be her teeth. She dropped that weight FAST, too. Muscle loss in her back legs, and so boney. I couldn't lift her and she looked like abig round pear when she sat. Now? I can lift her with one hand.
> I finally got her to eat more than a teaspoon of food earlier this morning and just now she struggled down half a can of Fancy Feast, which surprised me. After midnight...no food and 8:30am..in to surgery to have her teeth cleaned and a few pulled. They are also going to check her jaws for arthritis cuz that could be the culprit as well as a few bad teeth.



Positive thoughts


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


>




Yep....Freaky Fritz will plop herself on my hubs' lap and block his view of the TV whenever she feels like it.

I should take a picture next time....


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


>




OMG...I could never do that, no matter how tame they told me the lion was.....


----------



## Gracie

I just got back from hunkering over here, making little meatballs of her cat food, and she at most all of it. That means a whole can today!! YAY!! She can't have anything after midnight, but I am stoked she ATE today. I think Gracie visited her and whispered in her ear that she MUST eat for mama. So...she struggled, and did. Not the whole can like she used to. It's taken her all day to do it, but it beats nothing. She even has a wee spring in her step. She is outside right now, under the lounge chair near the bird feeders...which is very busy with birds eating before they settle for the night. I doubt if she can catch one, but it's so nice to see her hunkered there, watching them.

Tomorrow, she gets some help. Soon I will have her back like in the pic. 
Thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow, folks. Hugs.


----------



## Gracie

I would LOVE to be where that guy is with that lion!! Love it!


----------



## Mertex

I was finally able to get a good picture of Boots.  She's my aunt's cat, and she was very shy when we got her.  She stayed behind my art table for 3 months, and just recently started venturing out into the other rooms.  She finally made it downstairs and is getting acquainted with the rest of the house.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


>



OMG...LOL! Precious!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




FBI!  That's too cute...


----------



## Gracie

Pretties..with her mama Gracie.






Pretties giving Mama Gracie her face wash.






Karma and Pretties taking a nap...until I snapped the pic and Pretties giving me the Deadly Evil Eye.


----------



## Gracie

Just looking at those pics....her pretty face is so skinny now. 
But in a month..she is going to be a heavy bag of KittyKat on my shoulder and I will be groaning from the weight!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Just looking at those pics....her pretty face is so skinny now.
> But in a month..she is going to be a heavy bag of KittyKat on my shoulder and I will be groaning from the weight!




She'll do great....we're all rooting for her.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> Just looking at those pics....her pretty face is so skinny now.
> But in a month..she is going to be a heavy bag of KittyKat on my shoulder and I will be groaning from the weight!



Hope it goes well for her. 

Post and let us know.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Those two are adorable.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


>



so cute !!!


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJZtMuwXpaM]Kitten In My Pocket - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Pretties is home. She had a really BAD back molar that was extremely exposing roots, so they yanked it. She is stumbling around like a drunk woman, but happy to be home and is now laying under the tree beneath the birdfeeder. They wanted me to lock her up in the house for 2 days and I said no. She loves being outside so she can go where she wants since she never leaves the yard anyway. They said she would be on narcotics and its dangerous to be near roads. I said she doesn't go in the road..and never has gone in the road in the 11 years I have had her. She likes the flowers and lawn in the back yard..which has 7 foot fences all around. Yes, she can get out if she wants to, but I don't think she has the strength to do it. And making her stay in the house would make her batshit. So nope. She is where she wants to be and she deserves that after what she went thru today.

Cost for her vet visit yesterday and todays surgery? 650 bucks. Good thing they allow payments. That is one expensive kitty now. 

Anyway...thanks folks, for the prayers. She is doing fine. At 8pm, she will be more fine cuz thats when she gets her next dose of FeelGood drugs.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Pretties is home. She had a really BAD back molar that was extremely exposing roots, so they yanked it. She is stumbling around like a drunk woman, but happy to be home and is now laying under the tree beneath the birdfeeder. They wanted me to lock her up in the house for 2 days and I said no. She loves being outside so she can go where she wants since she never leaves the yard anyway. They said she would be on narcotics and its dangerous to be near roads. I said she doesn't go in the road..and never has gone in the road in the 11 years I have had her. She likes the flowers and lawn in the back yard..which has 7 foot fences all around. Yes, she can get out if she wants to, but I don't think she has the strength to do it. And making her stay in the house would make her batshit. So nope. She is where she wants to be and she deserves that after what she went thru today.
> 
> Cost for her vet visit yesterday and todays surgery? 650 bucks. Good thing they allow payments. That is one expensive kitty now.
> 
> Anyway...thanks folks, for the prayers. She is doing fine. At 8pm, she will be more fine cuz thats when she gets her next dose of FeelGood drugs.



Glad to know she is doing well.


----------



## Gracie

She is still drunk, lol. BUT...she ate a few bites of food!!! I am surprised. And shocked. But I guess she is soooo hungry, fuck the pain? She gets her antibiotics and a dose of Feel Good drugs at 8pm and I am trying to figure out how to do it. thankfully they are droppers of liquid, but getting near her mouth is going to be....scarey.


----------



## Coyote

Since this is the cat lovers thread....I thought I might ask for some cat-advice 

Monday, a cat appeared on our back porch, meowing.  I opened the door, and - despite the smell of dogs it came in meowing.  Very friendly, been someone's housecat and new what a house was, neighbors didn't know it...I think it was dumped.  Because it came in through the dog yard - I brought it in the house (I'm really afraid the dogs will kill a cat outside in the yard if they pack up).

So...Wednesday I took it to the vet to make sure it was leukemia negative before it had contact with my two house cats.  I discovered it was neg, not pregnant and a neutered male.  Sounds funny but he's a long haired ccat badly matted and I couldn't sex him.  The vet noted he looked like he hadn't missed a meal in a while.  He did however eat voraciously.  

So...now he's here.  We are however having litter box issues.  I t hink he held it a long time then, went all around the litter box but not in it.  Not cool.  Took the top off...no difference.  Bleached it so it wouldn't smell of other cats.  No difference.  Tonight I went out and bought a shallow box with no lid (different from the other) to see if that would help.

ONE time, he peed in the box, otherwise it's been on the outside.  A bit frustrating as I can't try to find him a home if he won't use the box.  He is a TOTAL purring lover and a cuddler.

Oddly...he matches my other two cats - black and white


----------



## Gracie

I was just going to ask advice myself. Pretties is still wobbly and continues to keep going outside. So, I am letting her. How long does the wobble last?


----------



## syrenn

ok.... you need to find some of his pee.... the more the better... soak it up with clean liter....then scoop it all back up and put it in a litter box...

that way he can smell himself (his own pee) and were he needs to go.......


and...i think you have a new cat


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Coyote said:


> Since this is the cat lovers thread....I thought I might ask for some cat-advice
> 
> Monday, a cat appeared on our back porch, meowing.  I opened the door, and - despite the smell of dogs it came in meowing.  Very friendly, been someone's housecat and new what a house was, neighbors didn't know it...I think it was dumped.  Because it came in through the dog yard - I brought it in the house (I'm really afraid the dogs will kill a cat outside in the yard if they pack up).
> 
> So...Wednesday I took it to the vet to make sure it was leukemia negative before it had contact with my two house cats.  I discovered it was neg, not pregnant and a neutered male.  Sounds funny but he's a long haired ccat badly matted and I couldn't sex him.  The vet noted he looked like he hadn't missed a meal in a while.  He did however eat voraciously.
> 
> So...now he's here.  We are however having litter box issues.  I t hink he held it a long time then, went all around the litter box but not in it.  Not cool.  Took the top off...no difference.  Bleached it so it wouldn't smell of other cats.  No difference.  Tonight I went out and bought a shallow box with no lid (different from the other) to see if that would help.
> 
> ONE time, he peed in the box, otherwise it's been on the outside.  A bit frustrating as I can't try to find him a home if he won't use the box.  He is a TOTAL purring lover and a cuddler.
> 
> Oddly...he matches my other two cats - black and white



When you say he goes outside the litter box, do you mean he always goes right near it, just not in it? In other words, he's not peeing other places in the house, just near the litter box?

I ask because it brought to mind my cat who died of kidney disease, he had started peeing right outside the litter boxes.  A large amount, too.  

He might be experiencing discomfort when peeing that he blames on the litter box.  Maybe a more complete checkup is in order.

That's a tough thing, I don't have a lot of tolerance for cat pee in the house.  I currently have six cats, but I'm blessed, they all use the litter boxes.  I have six litter boxes and make sure to clean them out each and every day.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> I was just going to ask advice myself. Pretties is still wobbly and continues to keep going outside. So, I am letting her. How long does the wobble last?



I would think the wobble would be gone by tomorrow.  But for the rest of today she might not quite be herself, might be wobbly, and might sleep a lot.


----------



## Gracie

Well, that was fun. I tried to put her antibiotics in the catfood juice, which she loves, but she sneered her nose at it. So..I sucked the juice AND the antibotic up into the needleless syringe and squirted it in her mouth. She was NOT amused. So..now she is back outside sulking.


----------



## Gracie

She has no desire to sleep. She is wandering the yard acting like she wants to pee...but there isn't anything to pee out. She refuses to use a litter box and has for the past 11 years. She uses the bathtub drain when its raining outside (for pee) but poops outside rain or not. A litterbox is beneath her dignity, I guess. 

I figure I'm just gonna let her do what she wants to do. She got her antibiotics...but not her pain meds yet. She is not acting like she is in pain. Purring, wobbling around, rubbing her face against trees, the dog, my leg. Right now, she is pissed at me for squirting that stuff in her mouth, so I'm gonna leave her alone for now, lol. If I hear her meowing or acting like she is hurting, then I will squirt the pain meds but right now....she is where she wants to be. Sitting outside staring at...well...whatever.


----------



## Coyote

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the cat lovers thread....I thought I might ask for some cat-advice
> 
> Monday, a cat appeared on our back porch, meowing.  I opened the door, and - despite the smell of dogs it came in meowing.  Very friendly, been someone's housecat and new what a house was, neighbors didn't know it...I think it was dumped.  Because it came in through the dog yard - I brought it in the house (I'm really afraid the dogs will kill a cat outside in the yard if they pack up).
> 
> So...Wednesday I took it to the vet to make sure it was leukemia negative before it had contact with my two house cats.  I discovered it was neg, not pregnant and a neutered male.  Sounds funny but he's a long haired ccat badly matted and I couldn't sex him.  The vet noted he looked like he hadn't missed a meal in a while.  He did however eat voraciously.
> 
> So...now he's here.  We are however having litter box issues.  I t hink he held it a long time then, went all around the litter box but not in it.  Not cool.  Took the top off...no difference.  Bleached it so it wouldn't smell of other cats.  No difference.  Tonight I went out and bought a shallow box with no lid (different from the other) to see if that would help.
> 
> ONE time, he peed in the box, otherwise it's been on the outside.  A bit frustrating as I can't try to find him a home if he won't use the box.  He is a TOTAL purring lover and a cuddler.
> 
> Oddly...he matches my other two cats - black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say he goes outside the litter box, do you mean he always goes right near it, just not in it? In other words, he's not peeing other places in the house, just near the litter box?
> 
> I ask because it brought to mind my cat who died of kidney disease, he had started peeing right outside the litter boxes.  A large amount, too.
> 
> He might be experiencing discomfort when peeing that he blames on the litter box.  Maybe a more complete checkup is in order.
> 
> That's a tough thing, I don't have a lot of tolerance for cat pee in the house.  I currently have six cats, but I'm blessed, they all use the litter boxes.  I have six litter boxes and make sure to clean them out each and every day.
Click to expand...


As far as I can tell it's right next to the box - pee and poop both - I scoop twice a day (though, in his box there is nothing to scoop).  The vet thought he was 4-5 yrs old, and healthy.  I suppose I could get bloodwork done on him, but damn-I just spent $120 I can't afford!  I didn't/don't really want t a third cat.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> She is still drunk, lol. BUT...she ate a few bites of food!!! I am surprised. And shocked. But I guess she is soooo hungry, fuck the pain? She gets her antibiotics and a dose of Feel Good drugs at 8pm and I am trying to figure out how to do it. thankfully they are droppers of liquid, but getting near her mouth is going to be....scarey.




Wrap her tight in a towel or something with just her head exposed.....then have your husband hold her while you grip her mouth open and just squirt the medicine in the mouth....she will swallow it quickly.

I'm glad that she is doing well and that she's home.....on her way to recovery.


----------



## Gracie

Thanks Mertex. I will do that in the morning with her next dose.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Coyote, try putting his pee/poop in the box. Sort of like seeding it. LOL Also have him checked for UTI. A cheaper way to do that is to use a syringe to suck up pee from wherever he leaves it and just take the syringe to the vet. 

For years, I had a diabetic cat who had been born at the vivarium at the Univ of AZ. I saw a sign at the medical library, "free kittens and python" and I couldn't get down there fast enough. Because my ex was terrified of snakes, I passed on the python. I've always regretted that I kept the abusive alcoholic but passed on the snake. 

Anyway, one of the three kittens became diabetic. Having been born and raised in a stainless steel cage, he was afraid of everything and trips to the vet were hell for him. By the time we got there, the inside of his carried was covered with pee and poop so we'd bathe the cat and suck up the pee for the urine test. Then, when I got him home, I'd have to bathe him again. Loved that dear cat. 

Anyway, seeding the litter box may not help. Also put puppy pads around the outside of the box. My huge Maine coon, Skip, had only one front leg so couldn't dig in the litter. He was so big that he'd get his front end in the box and let fly. He meant well but it was always a mess. 

Gracie, modern anesthesia wears off pretty quickly. She's probably fine but I'd check with the vet for a possible reaction. The towel works really well for pilling. Just be sure to wrap it very tightly.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974]The two talking cats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma

Coyote said:


> As far as I can tell it's right next to the box - pee and poop both - I scoop twice a day (though, in his box there is nothing to scoop).  The vet thought he was 4-5 yrs old, and healthy.  I suppose I could get bloodwork done on him, but damn-I just spent $120 I can't afford!  I didn't/don't really want t a third cat.



Our cat wouldn't use the litterbox, she went all around it - until we got a different (unscented) brand of litter. Maybe your new kitty is just being picky.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.



Aww so cute, I have a cat dog too, one of my cats jumps in the car and goes for rides


----------



## Gracie

Esmeralda said:


> The two talking cats - YouTube



I LOVE that!!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> The two talking cats - YouTube




Seems like they were discussing who was going to bathe who, first.....


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.




So glad to hear it.....I had wondered how she was doing but kept forgetting to ask....there was so much excitement in the Forum today, it took all my free time just catching up with the posts....

I bet she's a much "happy camper" now that she doesn't have that problem tooth....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute, I have a cat dog too, one of my cats jumps in the car and goes for rides
Click to expand...



That's really rare...most cats don't like motion.....


----------



## Gracie

Pretties is fine in a car...as long as she is not in a box or carrier. She likes to roam.


----------



## Pogo

I suppose we've all seen this but "Catdog" reminded me...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps[/ame]

0:11 - "OH... wait, that's right, I'm a cat"


----------



## Flopper

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute, I have a cat dog too, one of my cats jumps in the car and goes for rides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's really rare...most cats don't like motion.....
Click to expand...

Some cats don't seem to mind riding in cars other do.  I've traveled across the country a number of times with cats.  I've found it takes about a day on the road for them to adjust.  With that said,  traveling with cats can be perilous.  When a door opens, they can jump out in a split second.  I've notice that cats like to get on the floor at the driver's feet which can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pretties is back to normal! Stuffing her face, napping, and in general doing her usual thang of being a Catdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute, I have a cat dog too, one of my cats jumps in the car and goes for rides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's really rare...most cats don't like motion.....
Click to expand...


Yeah and he's a chubber he thinks he is a dog, follows me around like one too


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Pogo said:


> I suppose we've all seen this but "Catdog" reminded me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps
> 
> 0:11 - "OH... wait, that's right, I'm a cat"



Ha,ha, that was a dog at first, no?


----------



## Mertex

Flopper said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute, I have a cat dog too, one of my cats jumps in the car and goes for rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really rare...most cats don't like motion.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some cats don't seem to mind riding in cars other do.  I've traveled across the country a number of times with cats.  I've found it takes about a day on the road for them to adjust.  With that said,  traveling with cats can be perilous.  When a door opens, they can jump out in a split second.  I've notice that cats like to get on the floor at the driver's feet which can be pretty dangerous.
Click to expand...


We carried a cat from Alabama to Texas, and he cried the whole time....when we got home, my husband got the crate out of the car and was opening the door to the house when the crate fell apart....(the cat was pretty fat).....he hit the ground running.  We never could find him.  I was really sad over it.  Then a few weeks later, we flew to Ca and our son wanted us to bring his cat back with us as he was between apartments and couldn't keep her at friend's house where he was going to stay until he found an apt....and she didn't make a single meow on the flight back to Texas.  She also rode in the car quietly.

Most of our cats don't like to ride in the car....they make a lot of noise when we take them to the vet in protest.


----------



## Flopper

Mertex said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really rare...most cats don't like motion.....
> 
> 
> 
> Some cats don't seem to mind riding in cars other do.  I've traveled across the country a number of times with cats.  I've found it takes about a day on the road for them to adjust.  With that said,  traveling with cats can be perilous.  When a door opens, they can jump out in a split second.  I've notice that cats like to get on the floor at the driver's feet which can be pretty dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We carried a cat from Alabama to Texas, and he cried the whole time....when we got home, my husband got the crate out of the car and was opening the door to the house when the crate fell apart....(the cat was pretty fat).....he hit the ground running.  We never could find him.  I was really sad over it.  Then a few weeks later, we flew to Ca and our son wanted us to bring his cat back with us as he was between apartments and couldn't keep her at friend's house where he was going to stay until he found an apt....and she didn't make a single meow on the flight back to Texas.  She also rode in the car quietly.
> 
> Most of our cats don't like to ride in the car....they make a lot of noise when we take them to the vet in protest.
Click to expand...

Although we make long trips with our cats, having them meow the whole first day excludes them from short trips.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cat hasn't eaten in four (count 'em, 4) days. We were out of town all of last week and got a call from the pet sitter. Decided to wait until we got home and assess the issue. Vet said blood work is fine. 

Got some kitty meds designed to stimulate appetite (feline THC?). 

Anyhow- still not eating so it's off to the vet tomorrow for x-rays looking for blockage or cancer. 
She's old. 

I dig pets, but when they go they go. And that's the end of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> I suppose we've all seen this but "Catdog" reminded me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps
> 
> 0:11 - "OH... wait, that's right, I'm a cat"



Love it. 

Cats are absolute masters at running scams on us gullible humans.


----------



## Flopper

Mr. H. said:


> Cat hasn't eaten in four (count 'em, 4) days. We were out of town all of last week and got a call from the pet sitter. Decided to wait until we got home and assess the issue. Vet said blood work is fine.
> 
> Got some kitty meds designed to stimulate appetite (feline THC?).
> 
> Anyhow- still not eating so it's off to the vet tomorrow for x-rays looking for blockage or cancer.
> She's old.
> 
> I dig pets, but when they go they go. And that's the end of it.


It might be time to consider predisone if the Vet can't find anything.  One of our cats who is about 15 has had long periods of rejecting food and occasional vomiting.  Despite test, X-rays, and ultrasounds, the vet could find nothing so he put the cat on predisone daily.  Appetite picked up and he was back to his old self.  We stopped the treatment, and he lost his appetite and the occasional vomiting returned.  The vet then prescribed predisone again but in a smaller does that we give twice a week in kitty treats which he loves.  Appetite returned and no vomiting.  We know his days are numbered, but we want to do all we can for him.

Predisone has some bad long term side effects but if the Vet can't come up with something else, it might be worth considering.


----------



## Mr. H.

Flopper said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat hasn't eaten in four (count 'em, 4) days. We were out of town all of last week and got a call from the pet sitter. Decided to wait until we got home and assess the issue. Vet said blood work is fine.
> 
> Got some kitty meds designed to stimulate appetite (feline THC?).
> 
> Anyhow- still not eating so it's off to the vet tomorrow for x-rays looking for blockage or cancer.
> She's old.
> 
> I dig pets, but when they go they go. And that's the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be time to consider predisone if the Vet can't find anything.  One of our cats who is about 15 has had long periods of rejecting food and occasional vomiting.  Despite test, X-rays, and ultrasounds, the vet could find nothing so he put the cat on predisone daily.  Appetite picked up and he was back to his old self.  We stopped the treatment, and he lost his appetite and the occasional vomiting returned.  The vet then prescribed predisone again but in a smaller does that we give twice a week in kitty treats which he loves.  Appetite returned and no vomiting.  We know his days are numbered, but we want to do all we can for him.
> 
> Predisone has some bad long term side effects but if the Vet can't come up with something else, it might be worth considering.
Click to expand...


The xray was fine, so they took a pee sample. She has a urinary tract infection. Got meds for that. They also hydrated her with an IV. She started eating as soon as we got her home.


----------



## Gracie

Has her teeth been checked? Pretties is all finicky AGAIN, but I refuse to give her a fresh can. Now I just make the popping noise so she THINKS it fresh and she dives in. It was her bad tooth in the back that made her not eat. She is still skinny, but gained a lb since her surgery to get it removed. She is 11 years old.


----------



## Flopper

Mr. H. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat hasn't eaten in four (count 'em, 4) days. We were out of town all of last week and got a call from the pet sitter. Decided to wait until we got home and assess the issue. Vet said blood work is fine.
> 
> Got some kitty meds designed to stimulate appetite (feline THC?).
> 
> Anyhow- still not eating so it's off to the vet tomorrow for x-rays looking for blockage or cancer.
> She's old.
> 
> I dig pets, but when they go they go. And that's the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be time to consider predisone if the Vet can't find anything.  One of our cats who is about 15 has had long periods of rejecting food and occasional vomiting.  Despite test, X-rays, and ultrasounds, the vet could find nothing so he put the cat on predisone daily.  Appetite picked up and he was back to his old self.  We stopped the treatment, and he lost his appetite and the occasional vomiting returned.  The vet then prescribed predisone again but in a smaller does that we give twice a week in kitty treats which he loves.  Appetite returned and no vomiting.  We know his days are numbered, but we want to do all we can for him.
> 
> Predisone has some bad long term side effects but if the Vet can't come up with something else, it might be worth considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The xray was fine, so they took a pee sample. She has a urinary tract infection. Got meds for that. They also hydrated her with an IV. She started eating as soon as we got her home.
Click to expand...

If a cat is prone to UTI's, it's good idea to have blood test done yearly to check their kidney function.  There're special diets for cats with kidney problems that can add years to their life.

We took in an abandoned male tabby about 10 years ago who unfortunately had a fairly advanced case of kidney disease. We gave him IV fluids about two or three times a week for a year till he passed.  We got a prescription from the vet for the fluids, bought them by the case over the Internet and administered them ourselves to keep the cost down.  I guess a lot of people would think we were nuts for doing this, but that was the most wonderful cat we have ever had and we loved him dearly.  I still have a picture of him on my desk.  I find it hard to believe that some one would abandon such wonderful animal.


----------



## specklebang

Mostly by accident, one of the million or so photos I take of the kitty-cats came out, well, interesting.

My Sister says he looks like a Monkey-God but he's just my sweet, well behaved, almost 15 year old, high IQ black cat, PuBare.






 - oh well, another good photo. Bugaboo is quite photogenic - PuBare is almost impossible to get a good photo of. 

So, thanks for letting me put my masterworks here.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## FlourPower

Mertex said:


> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.









A black cat crossing your path signifies that the animal is going somewhere.

Groucho Marx​


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## FlourPower

Is anyone else addicted to Simon's Cat?

Simonscat.com   <~~~ someday I 'll learn how to insert stuff like hyperlinks & pictures. 

Anyway, I am in love...


----------



## FlourPower

strollingbones said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnyo4g3NYiw




Kekekekekeke in Catese


----------



## strollingbones

o listen to ya mr h...when you were afraid the cat wasnt gonna make it...you were all...it is what it is..and hard core....we see you doing the little dance of love...knowing she is gonna pull thru....

you cant fool us


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnyo4g3NYiw




That was so cute....thanks for sharing Bones.....


----------



## Mertex

Oct 9, 2011 
Jack the cat was born without eyes. When he was introduced to C.J. a little rescue kitten, he took to her immediately and became like a mother to a little white fuzzball. This is an remarkable story.

Little C.J. was found in the local burn pile, were unsure whether she was left there by a human or if her mom was a stray that wandered off or died. A friend of my moms found her and planned on keeping her. However, she wasnt going to be around for a couple days and asked if wed babysit. While she was here, Jack decided to adopt C.J. He carries the kitten in his mouth like a mother cat would, cleans her, and plays with her. C.J. just loves it. Because of Jack, everyone decided it would be for the best if C.J. stayed here, said Jamie on her flickr.



Jack the Blind Kitty Adopts Little Rescue Kitten


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mr. H.

I wonder if our cat had a mini-stroke or something. She flopped over and her rear legs went in the air. Then she stood up and it looked like her rear end had a mind of its own- sort of walking sideways. 
Vet said the urinary tract infection could be messing her up. Also- wife heard that some kitty litters can screw up a cat's urinary bits.


----------



## Mr. H.

strollingbones said:


> o listen to ya mr h...when you were afraid the cat wasnt gonna make it...you were all...it is what it is..and hard core....we see you doing the little dance of love...knowing she is gonna pull thru....
> 
> you cant fool us



LOL. Busted. I still think about your "cat at the end of driveway" story.


----------



## Mertex

Mr. H. said:


> I wonder if our cat had a mini-stroke or something. She flopped over and her rear legs went in the air. Then she stood up and it looked like her rear end had a mind of its own- sort of walking sideways.
> Vet said the urinary tract infection could be messing her up. Also- wife heard that some kitty litters can screw up a cat's urinary bits.




I've seen a cat do that.....their rear end walking sideways.....maybe just a brain fart...

If they are not in pain and it doesn't continue, I would say it was nothing.  If it continues to do that, it could have an ear infection...the vet would be able to tell.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Hobbes


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Why-Cats-Paint-Theory-Aesthetics/dp/0898156122]Why Cats Paint: A Theory of Feline Aesthetics: Heather Busch, Burton Silver: 0400307297118: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
See inside the book at the Amazon link ^^
Why Cats






Not the best video but -


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Then there's "painted cats", which I'm happy to say is apparently a hoax.

Why Paint Cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check out examples here -

snopes.com: Painted Cats

http://theverybesttop10.com/2013/06/29/painted-cats/


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I love that cats look at their world upside down. 





















More at the link 

The World?s Top 10 Best Images of Upside Down CatsThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cat shaming

(as if cats could ever be shamed!)






More at the link but none of them look particularly ashamed.

The World?s Top 10 Funniest Examples of Cat ShamingThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Too lazy and tired to post photos but there are 10 of each at the links. Enjoy. 

The World?s Top 10 Best Images of Cats In DisguiseThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!

The World?s Top 10 Best Images of Cats on ShelvesThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Then there's "painted cats", which I'm happy to say is apparently a hoax.
> 
> Why Paint Cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Check out examples here -
> 
> snopes.com: Painted Cats
> 
> The World?s Top 10 Best Painted CatsThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!



I'm glad it is just a hoax, nobody should do that to their cat.


----------



## Flopper

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cat shaming
> 
> (as if cats could ever be shamed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link but none of them look particularly ashamed.
> 
> The World?s Top 10 Funniest Examples of Cat ShamingThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!


My cat will spend an hour watching a bird and do absolutely nothing but watch.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I know one thing, if your cat is staring intently at the floor and you can't see anything, you need to take a closer look.  There IS something there.  One of my cats was staring at the floor and I got down real close and looked and there was a tiny little bug running around in circles.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cat shaming
> 
> (as if cats could ever be shamed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link but none of them look particularly ashamed.
> 
> The World?s Top 10 Funniest Examples of Cat ShamingThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!




This cat (being shamed) probably didn't like the food it was being fed, ergo, let the mouse eat it......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moved into an older house and discovered a huge nest of mice under the sink in one of the bathrooms. With the cats gathered in a semi-circle to watch the show, we put on gloves and started cleaning them out. 

Ugh. I'm not crazy about rodents, probably from too many years of viewing them only as food.

Anyway, suddenly a mouse made a run for it across the floor. As it happened, my cat, Roger the Lodger was yawning at the very same moment. 

The mouse literally ran into the Roger's mouth. It was embarrassing to watch the cat - _*Puh-Tooie!*_ - spit the mouse out and then paw at his face as though grossed out by getting mouse cooties in his mouth. 

OTOH, he would sit at the window and twitch, shake his tail and chatter his teeth over the bird traffic which was safely on the other side of the glass. 

I think some cats just aren't the vicious killers they're supposed to be.


----------



## Flopper

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat shaming
> 
> (as if cats could ever be shamed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link but none of them look particularly ashamed.
> 
> The World?s Top 10 Funniest Examples of Cat ShamingThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat (being shamed) probably didn't like the food it was being fed, ergo, let the mouse eat it......
Click to expand...

Cat's can be truly unfathomable.  One of our cats who is usually afraid of it's shadow, launched an attack on a large bulldog yesterday and ran him off.  The same cat is now hiding under the bed after hearing the garbage stop in front of the house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Flopper said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat shaming
> 
> (as if cats could ever be shamed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link but none of them look particularly ashamed.
> 
> The World?s Top 10 Funniest Examples of Cat ShamingThe top 10 of Anything and Everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat (being shamed) probably didn't like the food it was being fed, ergo, let the mouse eat it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cat's can be truly unfathomable.  One of our cats who is usually afraid of it's shadow, launched an attack on a large bulldog yesterday and ran him off.  The same cat is now hiding under the bed after hearing the garbage stop in front of the house.
Click to expand...


I had a cat who was terrified of things only he could see at the front door.  He would go through the most amazing shenanigans to corner and kill prey and save the rest of us from the Invisible Monster At The Front Door. 

He would also hide anytime we cleaned anything in the house. 

They believe they're smarter than we are. Maybe they're right. 

One bit of evidence is that the cats did not empty and clean my litter box this morning, fill up the dry food dish and scrub the dog cooties out of the water dish.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moved into an older house and discovered a huge nest of mice under the sink in one of the bathrooms. With the cats gathered in a semi-circle to watch the show, we put on gloves and started cleaning them out.
> 
> Ugh. I'm not crazy about rodents, probably from too many years of viewing them only as food.
> 
> Anyway, suddenly a mouse made a run for it across the floor. As it happened, my cat, Roger the Lodger was yawning at the very same moment.
> 
> The mouse literally ran into the Roger's mouth. It was embarrassing to watch the cat - _*Puh-Tooie!*_ - spit the mouse out and then paw at his face as though grossed out by getting mouse cooties in his mouth.
> 
> OTOH, he would sit at the window and twitch, shake his tail and chatter his teeth over the bird traffic which was safely on the other side of the glass.
> 
> I think some cats just aren't the vicious killers they're supposed to be.



That is too funny, the kind of thing you wish you could have caught on video....I think most of our indoor cats wouldn't know what to do with a mouse....but our two outdoor cats are hunters...they bring back their prizes and leave them on our doorstep....like, "look, we earn our keep"....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved into an older house and discovered a huge nest of mice under the sink in one of the bathrooms. With the cats gathered in a semi-circle to watch the show, we put on gloves and started cleaning them out.
> 
> Ugh. I'm not crazy about rodents, probably from too many years of viewing them only as food.
> 
> Anyway, suddenly a mouse made a run for it across the floor. As it happened, my cat, Roger the Lodger was yawning at the very same moment.
> 
> The mouse literally ran into the Roger's mouth. It was embarrassing to watch the cat - _*Puh-Tooie!*_ - spit the mouse out and then paw at his face as though grossed out by getting mouse cooties in his mouth.
> 
> OTOH, he would sit at the window and twitch, shake his tail and chatter his teeth over the bird traffic which was safely on the other side of the glass.
> 
> I think some cats just aren't the vicious killers they're supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny, the kind of thing you wish you could have caught on video....I think most of our indoor cats wouldn't know what to do with a mouse....but our two outdoor cats are hunters...they bring back their prizes and leave them on our doorstep....like, "look, we earn our keep"....
Click to expand...


A very early memory I have is of waking to find my cat sitting on my chest, looking at the prize he killed and brought to me. My father was usually the first one up and would meet the cat at the door to divest him of his treasure. This would have been in the 50s, when people still put the cat out at night, didn't spay/neuter or vaccinate.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved into an older house and discovered a huge nest of mice under the sink in one of the bathrooms. With the cats gathered in a semi-circle to watch the show, we put on gloves and started cleaning them out.
> 
> Ugh. I'm not crazy about rodents, probably from too many years of viewing them only as food.
> 
> Anyway, suddenly a mouse made a run for it across the floor. As it happened, my cat, Roger the Lodger was yawning at the very same moment.
> 
> The mouse literally ran into the Roger's mouth. It was embarrassing to watch the cat - _*Puh-Tooie!*_ - spit the mouse out and then paw at his face as though grossed out by getting mouse cooties in his mouth.
> 
> OTOH, he would sit at the window and twitch, shake his tail and chatter his teeth over the bird traffic which was safely on the other side of the glass.
> 
> I think some cats just aren't the vicious killers they're supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny, the kind of thing you wish you could have caught on video....I think most of our indoor cats wouldn't know what to do with a mouse....but our two outdoor cats are hunters...they bring back their prizes and leave them on our doorstep....like, "look, we earn our keep"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very early memory I have is of waking to find my cat sitting on my chest, looking at the prize he killed and brought to me. My father was usually the first one up and would meet the cat at the door to divest him of his treasure. This would have been in the 50s, when people still put the cat out at night, didn't spay/neuter or vaccinate.
Click to expand...





See #10


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Statistikhengst

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]













German Preschool Has Delightful Cat-Shaped Building


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




He's so cute, but he looks cross-eyed.....


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Preschool Has Delightful Cat-Shaped Building




That is so cute....I bet the kids are fascinated with the building...


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute, but he looks cross-eyed.....
Click to expand...


I think it is just the angle of the pic


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute, but he looks cross-eyed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is just the angle of the pic
Click to expand...



He looks a little bit like my cat Dolly.  I think you're right....the flash is making it look like he's cross-eyed.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Hobbes



He's got really nice green eyes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Preschool Has Delightful Cat-Shaped Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute....I bet the kids are fascinated with the building...
Click to expand...



I haven't seen it yet, but the chances are pretty good that I will be in Karlsruhe at some point in time for my line of work, and then I will take my own pics.  I showed the pics to my little daughter at the weekend and she found it to be totally cool


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got really nice green eyes.
Click to expand...




How can you tell the color?


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes
> 
> 
> 
> He's got really nice green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you tell the color?
Click to expand...







They look green to me. Am I imagining it?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got really nice green eyes.
Click to expand...



That's too funny....you were talking about Pogo's cat, which obviously does have green eyes, and I was talking about Drifter's post.....I was talking about him being cross-eyed, then you posted that he had green eyes....I had to go back through the posts to figure it out...


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Cats Sleep Anywhere​*Cats sleep anywhere, any table, any chair.
Top of piano, window-ledge, in the middle, on the edge.
Open draw, empty shoe, anybody's lap will do.
Fitted in a cardboard box, in the cupboard with your frocks.
Anywhere! They don't care! Cats sleep anywhere.

Eleanor Farjeon (1881 - 1965)​


----------



## FlourPower

I just LOVE this thread, thanks all!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


>





Love it.


When I was a kid, we had four siamese cats and two dogs in the family. The mama cat, Sasha, loved to sleep curled around my head at night, and the irish setter, Tisha, used to sleep ON TOP of my legs and essentially pin me down. Were my mom to open the bedroom door at night, Sasha would always growl. She adopted me...


----------



## Statistikhengst

FlourPower said:


> I just LOVE this thread, thanks all!




Yes, it rocks!!!  And welcome to USMB!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, I have 3 cats-all given to me by my sister at various times. Long story. 

Peanut is the youngest. She's way more playful than the other two Oliver and Delilah so she plays with our youngest dog Otto instead. I swear she thinks she's a dog the way she rolls on the floor with him and plays. She looks almost exactly like this:


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gKPpXkPzFA]Cat Does Dog Tricks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Statistikhengst

Wolfsister77 said:


>




I will be repping this, this is just too good!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Wolfsister77 said:


> So, I have 3 cats-all given to me by my sister at various times. Long story.
> 
> Peanut is the youngest. She's way more playful than the other two Oliver and Delilah so she plays with our youngest dog Otto instead. I swear she thinks she's a dog the way she rolls on the floor with him and plays. She looks almost exactly like this:





Great cat names!!! But if you have a Delilah, don't you need a Samson as well??


----------



## Luddly Neddite

How our cats see us ... 

How your Cat sees you: The Truth behind your Pet

And, a Seeing-Eye Cat

World's First Cat To Be The Seeing Eye For A Blind Woman


----------



## Luddly Neddite

No comment.


----------



## Mertex

*Sleeping with Cats*
by J Brehmer
last night I woke up around 2:00 a.m.

Mocha Joe was sleeping
in the crook of my arm
Java was curled on my chest
Jax was stretched out on my legs

and I had to pee

you know you're a sucker
when you lie awake
thinking about peeing
but don't want to disturb

the cats

so I lay there
knowing I'm an idiot
hoping to drift off
in spite of a screaming bladder
knowing all the while
I won't sleep until I pee

my cats are not
that considerate of me

they think:
she's reading
let's sit on her book
she's on the computer
let's park in front of the screen
she's taking a nap
let's play king of the human

and still
I lay there . . .


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

They learn to defend themselves early on.....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> They learn to defend themselves early on.....









"Yo, Tony, dimmi, Tony, or you go swim with the fishes!!!"




loved it.


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They learn to defend themselves early on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yo, Tony, dimmi, Tony, or you go swim with the fishes!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved it.
Click to expand...



He's a real tiger.....


----------



## Mertex

This one is a cutie....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Oooh, he's a pretty one....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




This one reminds me of one I took of our cat Oso, who is no longer with us.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Was trying to make this my avi ... no luck.  Too cute.


----------



## Mertex

Zoom-boing said:


> Was trying to make this my avi ... no luck.  Too cute.



Awww, they do the most adorable things every now and then.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Noomi

I wish we had a cat so it could take shelter under the ear of the dog. LOL.


----------



## Mertex

Noomi said:


> I wish we had a cat so it could take shelter under the ear of the dog. LOL.




I couldn't see your picture....maybe others can.


----------



## Noomi

Oh bugger lol. What do you see?


----------



## Mertex

Noomi said:


> Oh bugger lol. What do you see?



This:


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger lol. What do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
Click to expand...



Sweet!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mertex said:


> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.



"Dogs rule, cats drool"
Roxy, one year old Border Collie/Aussie Cattle Dog


----------



## Noomi

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger lol. What do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
Click to expand...


That's what you should see. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Ropey

Good Morning


----------



## Ropey




----------



## strollingbones

it is thor's bed.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


>




Just received the Princess Statalina seal of Approval!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

^ Drama Cat


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


>





Who could tell he's having such fun with a little ant....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

The Naming Of Cats

by T. S. Eliot



The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,

It isn't just one of your holiday games;

You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter

When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.

First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,

Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,

Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey--

All of them sensible everyday names.

There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,

Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:

Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter--

But all of them sensible everyday names.

But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,

A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,

Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,

Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?

Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,

Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,

Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum-

Names that never belong to more than one cat.

But above and beyond there's still one name left over,

And that is the name that you never will guess;

The name that no human research can discover--

But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.

When you notice a cat in profound meditation,

The reason, I tell you, is always the same:

His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation

Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name:

His ineffable effable

Effanineffable

Deep and inscrutable singular Name.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Been there, done that -


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Bloodrock44

We've been looking for a pet. She rescued us! She's tiny but she's pregnant! She just showed up 3 days ago. Already owns the place.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> We've been looking for a pet. She rescued us! She's tiny but she's pregnant! She just showed up 3 days ago. Already owns the place.



Doesn't take them long.....She's pretty.....looks a little like my Tiger..


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


>




Looks like this cat sipped a little too much wine, no?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wolfsister77

I think the cat may have gotten into the owner's stash of something, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Wolfsister77 said:


>




*Stoned Pussy 2.0: the Sequel*


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the cat may have gotten into the owner's stash of something, LOL.



I think most cats have their crazy moments. If I had a nickel for every time I said, "how'd he/she do that?"...


----------



## HenryBHough

Sometimes cats are wiser than the people around them:

The cat and the Ducklings | Funny Cats Gallery


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT




----------



## NLT

Just Joking you dont go all crazy cat woman on me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Lilly's selfie


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is a picture I took in Greece.


----------



## Mertex

NLT said:


> Just Joking you dont go all crazy cat woman on me.




That's okay....I'll have my attack cat pay you a visit...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




That's a beautiful one....looks like he has on a fur coat...er, well, he does....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





I want that one....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




He/she's adorable....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Oh, look at him/her.  He looks a bit like [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 's new cat Chloe.  Very pretty!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




He's got an adorable face....I want them all....  Call me crazy cat lady, I don't care...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bloodrock44

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look at him/her.  He looks a bit like [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 's new cat Chloe.  Very pretty!
Click to expand...


Yes she does [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] and little Chloe is still heavy with child!


----------



## Bloodrock44

Speaking of Chloe...here she is resting ...or just being lazy.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Speaking of Chloe...here she is resting ...or just being lazy.




She's a beautiful cat, hard to imagine someone didn't want her.  She seems right at home already....must be getting plenty of love...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Awww, what a beautiful spot to have - a Heart....so sweet...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wildcard said:


>



Its very obvious that you have a rich fantasy life. 

Not much else, but hey, you gotta go with your strength, right?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

luddly neddite said:


> wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its very obvious that you have a rich fantasy life.
> 
> Not much else, but hey, you gotta go with your strength, right?
Click to expand...


<yawn>


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Superman loves showing off his beautiful looks to the world and will even pose for you. He enjoys sitting quietly outside in the sun just watching the birds. He loves attention and will do almost anything to get it, even if that means jumping onto your plate and spilling your food. He's such a wonderful cat and I am glad to have him. He was born at our house along with his sibling, Pyro, whom I have as well. They both grew up to be loving and overall, just wonderful cats whom I couldn't live without.*
Cat of the Day - Every day a new cat photo and story since 1998.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> *Superman loves showing off his beautiful looks to the world and will even pose for you. He enjoys sitting quietly outside in the sun just watching the birds. He loves attention and will do almost anything to get it, even if that means jumping onto your plate and spilling your food. He's such a wonderful cat and I am glad to have him. He was born at our house along with his sibling, Pyro, whom I have as well. They both grew up to be loving and overall, just wonderful cats whom I couldn't live without.*
> Cat of the Day - Every day a new cat photo and story since 1998.



I keep coming back to these eyes. 

Years and years ago, I went to what was called the Denver Dumb Friend's League helping a friend look for his missing cat. Standing against a floor-to-ceiling bank of cages, I felt a paw on my shoulder and turned to look into the most amazing orange eyes I had ever seen. 

She was scheduled to be pts for a broken leg but I took her anyway - straight o my vet who found her leg was just dislocated. 

I called her Daffy and she fit right in. Then my fosters, rescues and my own starting getting sick. This was back when feline leukemia first appeared and was very virulent. She was a carrier. It absolutely broke my heart to put her down.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Superman loves showing off his beautiful looks to the world and will even pose for you. He enjoys sitting quietly outside in the sun just watching the birds. He loves attention and will do almost anything to get it, even if that means jumping onto your plate and spilling your food. He's such a wonderful cat and I am glad to have him. He was born at our house along with his sibling, Pyro, whom I have as well. They both grew up to be loving and overall, just wonderful cats whom I couldn't live without.*
> Cat of the Day - Every day a new cat photo and story since 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep coming back to these eyes.
> 
> Years and years ago, I went to what was called the Denver Dumb Friend's League helping a friend look for his missing cat. Standing against a floor-to-ceiling bank of cages, I felt a paw on my shoulder and turned to look into the most amazing orange eyes I had ever seen.
> 
> She was scheduled to be pts for a broken leg but I took her anyway - straight o my vet who found her leg was just dislocated.
> 
> I called her Daffy and she fit right in. Then my fosters, rescues and my own starting getting sick. This was back when feline leukemia first appeared and was very virulent. She was a carrier. It absolutely broke my heart to put her down.
Click to expand...


Yep, this kitty's eyes are mesmerizing - she's a beauty.  Some cats are very friendly that way and some are very aloof.  That is what I liked most about our Maine Coon, he was very friendly.  Whenever we had guests, he would have to go and smell each guest's legs and then look up at them as if to associate the smell with the face.  

The ones we have now, are in between friendly and aloof.  They come up to you but are leery of any petting.  My son's cat, whom we are taking back to him this year, is skittish.  You reach out to pet her and she moves back.  She likes my husband and will get on his lap, but not too sure about me.  My son says she never did like females - she was aloof to his female friends and his girlfriend, too.


----------



## HenryBHough

For Mother's day....

Spock got my wife a present.  On behalf of our departed Shadow, he included a bag of Snickers bars.  From himself?  He was thoughtful.  He didn't to get something that would "go straight to the hips" so he got her a package of goodies which, if she didn't like, she wouldn't waste.....just give them to dispose of in a way that wouldn't make her fat.

Kitty Party Mix.

But we still love him......


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Intolerant

That's a good  one Esmeralda.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


>




Cute one!.....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




So sweet.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

^n


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




So cute....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## shart_attack

Mertex said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute one!.....
Click to expand...


Glad you like him &#8212; i.e. _I_ am glad.

I'm not sure if the little stinker in the pic really gives a spit about what either of us thinks.

Moving along, look at Mr. _Oliver Shagnasty_ here:


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## shart_attack

_"Dammit, I am seriously gonna be poopin' on someone's new carpet for THIS!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

_"Ugh. You didn't by any chance pee in this thing yesterday, did ya, Helga?"_


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>



This is exactly what my cats do...they'll sleep in the most weirdest place!


----------



## Mertex

Now that's a large cat.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Now that's a large cat.....



Beautiful cat. 

I just posted a photo of our Maine coon (in the dog thread, sorry 'bout that) and he's that big now. 

Just enormous but he thinks he's still a little kitten.

More to love.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Esmeralda

shart_attack said:


>



Is that for real?  If so, it's just awful, not funny at all. That cat would be terrified.  If it's real, his expression could be of one resigned to his fate. In that situation, a cat would know for sure the danger he is in.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

Esmeralda said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for real?  If so, it's just awful, not funny at all. That cat would be terrified.  If it's real, his expression could be of one resigned to his fate. In that situation, a cat would know for sure the danger he is in.
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree with you more, as I'm a cat lover myself.

And no, it's an animation.


----------



## justonemorevoice

Mertex said:


> I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.
> 
> We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.
> 
> We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
> The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.
> 
> I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.
> 
> In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.
> 
> Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).
> 
> So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....
> 
> Here's Cali as a kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dolly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Freakyfritz (what we call her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures of the others up later......


 
Dont let her lie to yall.  She is the crazy cat lady.  Lol. J/j mer!

We have 2 cats.  A white persian I found wandering the streets.  Placed an ad..no replies.  So Hairy Houdini is now ours.  Well he adores my daughter and vice versa.  His name?  The obvious long white fur.  The last name....he is the best escape artist ive ever seen.  Rather he disappears and just re-appears randomly to scare the bejesus out of you.


----------



## Mertex

justonemorevoic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.
> 
> We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.
> 
> We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
> The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.
> 
> I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.
> 
> In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.
> 
> Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).
> 
> So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....
> 
> Here's Cali as a kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dolly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Freakyfritz (what we call her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures of the others up later......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let her lie to yall.  She is the crazy cat lady.  Lol. J/j mer!
> 
> We have 2 cats.  A white persian I found wandering the streets.  Placed an ad..no replies.  So Hairy Houdini is now ours.  Well he adores my daughter and vice versa.  His name?  The obvious long white fur.  The last name....he is the best escape artist ive ever seen.  Rather he disappears and just re-appears randomly to scare the bejesus out of you.
Click to expand...



They do drive me crazy, so I guess you are right, there.  Don't stay away so long.....good to see you!  And, we need pictures of your cats, too!


----------



## Intolerant

We have three cats. A Burmese she stays in the house. The other two are yard cats.  One of our cats had kittens under the shed.. And they were bad about getting underneath our car.  So one day we left the house and noticed something white spinning in the hyway. What happened was the kitten had crawled under the car on top of the engine. Took us awhile to get it because it was wild. Other than a few scrapes he  was OK. About two months ago I seen a young Tom in front of my house. So we took him in and now he is part of the family. I'm a sucker for cats.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante

OMG!!!!! CAT GERMS!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5RBbJI_-YQ]Too Cute Friends : Baby Feeds a His Kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




Awww, that's so sweet....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that's so sweet....
Click to expand...


And they've really got lovely coloring. That's a pair of gorgeous tabbies for sure.


----------



## kiwiman127

I tried to go to Rat's "Cat Hater's Thread" but Chrome warned me there was Malware embedded there.
How appropriate.


----------



## Mertex

kiwiman127 said:


> I tried to go to Rat's "Cat Hater's Thread" but Chrome warned me there was Malware embedded there.
> How appropriate.



I would check it out except I have him on ignore and I wouldn't be able to see any of his posts...just as well...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

> JUST AWESOME! A lion roaring while sleeping! Hercules the lion is having a pretty serious dream. AMAZING!
> 
> www.facebook.com/TheWildAnimalSanctuary




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=980088852035471


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>



Oh, so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that's so sweet....
Click to expand...


They make a heart!!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



They are so beautiful, it's too bad they're not docile like cats, or I would have to have one....


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>



adorable


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



This looks to be the well fed patron of the restaurant. The mice were finished many pounds ago.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Oooh, so pretty.....


----------



## Mertex

This is Dolly.....she's grown a bit.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




OMG....that is a huge cat.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

(I think she's in the cat edition of _Hustler_ magazine.)


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/rOyZojbYUEA]Jenga Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

Found you a suh-WEET new avatar, Mert:


----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


> Found you a suh-WEET new avatar, Mert:





I love it.....my kind of cat....


----------



## Mertex

*I Am Not Amused:*


----------



## Ropey

Commiseration


----------



## Ropey

Hmmmm...


----------



## Ropey

You dirty cat, you did it to my brother, now I'm gonna do it to you.


----------



## HenryBHough

Best Thrift Shop Anywhere (York, UK):


----------



## Mertex

*What's so damn funny and why you staring.....
*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

^ Sweet


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

^ How'd I get in here?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> ^ How'd I get in here?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Awww, I love that one....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Oooh....he's a cutie...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420

Dang look at that fur !


----------



## Mertex

This is one that needs to go on a diet.....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Last night I was doing chores and thought I'd just sit on the bed and rest for a couple of minutes. My doberman, Hannah and my little calico cat, Zoe were there on the bed.  I got on the bed and thought it odd that Zoe didn't lift her head...she would usually acknowledge my presence. And then I knew.  She was dead.  Just laying there stretched out like she was sleeping...but dead. 

She was a stray I took in summer of 2002.  She had to have been at least a year old then, so she was probably at least 13 years old, and possibly a few years older.  She was a small cat, so she seemed young because she was so small.  And very fast, she would zip around very fast even up until just recently.

Sweet little Zoe, never caused any trouble in life, and even died in the most nondisruptive way. No obvious illness, no vet emergencies, no need to euthanize...she just up and died.  I hope my dobie Greta was there to greet her...Greta would probably be really happy to see someone from home, and she and Zoe were kind of fond of each other. And I hope Zoe tells Greta how sad I am so Greta will try to contact me and put my mind at ease.


----------



## Mertex

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Last night I was doing chores and thought I'd just sit on the bed and rest for a couple of minutes. My doberman, Hannah and my little calico cat, Zoe were there on the bed.  I got on the bed and thought it odd that Zoe didn't lift her head...she would usually acknowledge my presence. And then I knew.  She was dead.  Just laying there stretched out like she was sleeping...but dead.
> 
> Sweet little Zoe, never caused any trouble in life, and even died in the most nondisruptive way. No obvious illness, no vet emergencies, no need to euthanize...she just up and died.  I hope my dobie Greta was there to greet her...Greta would probably be really happy to see someone from Earth, and she and Zoe were kind of fond of each other. And I hope Zoe tells Greta how sad I am so Greta will try to contact me and put my mind at ease.




Oh, Koosh, I'm so sorry to hear that.  She was such a beautiful cat, how long did you have her?  May she rest in peace.

I have a Calico, too, but she's really aloof.  She'll climb on my husband's lap when he's watching TV, but she never does that to me.   I'm the one that got her, but he's the one that feeds her and cleans out her litter box, so maybe that's why....or it could be that I have raised my voice at her when she's into something she's not supposed to.


----------



## HenryBHough

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Last night I was doing chores and thought I'd just sit on the bed and rest for a couple of minutes. My doberman, Hannah and my little calico cat, Zoe were there on the bed.  I got on the bed and thought it odd that Zoe didn't lift her head...she would usually acknowledge my presence. And then I knew.  She was dead.  Just laying there stretched out like she was sleeping...but dead.
> 
> She was a stray I took in summer of 2002.  She had to have been at least a year old then, so she was probably at least 13 years old, and possibly a few years older.  She was a small cat, so she seemed young because she was so small.  And very fast, she would zip around very fast even up until just recently.
> 
> Sweet little Zoe, never caused any trouble in life, and even died in the most nondisruptive way. No obvious illness, no vet emergencies, no need to euthanize...she just up and died.  I hope my dobie Greta was there to greet her...Greta would probably be really happy to see someone from home, and she and Zoe were kind of fond of each other. And I hope Zoe tells Greta how sad I am so Greta will try to contact me and put my mind at ease.



Sorry to hear of that loss...no, those losses.  Please take care of yourself.  

PLEASE.


----------



## sitarro

Easily one of the finest videos I have ever seen...... I tried communicating with a cat after this and was very successful. If you're a cat lover, you'll love this video.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6FyGlDnbgM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6FyGlDnbgM[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Last night I was doing chores and thought I'd just sit on the bed and rest for a couple of minutes. My doberman, Hannah and my little calico cat, Zoe were there on the bed. I got on the bed and thought it odd that Zoe didn't lift her head...she would usually acknowledge my presence. And then I knew. She was dead. Just laying there stretched out like she was sleeping...but dead.
> 
> She was a stray I took in summer of 2002. She had to have been at least a year old then, so she was probably at least 13 years old, and possibly a few years older. She was a small cat, so she seemed young because she was so small. And very fast, she would zip around very fast even up until just recently.
> 
> Sweet little Zoe, never caused any trouble in life, and even died in the most nondisruptive way. No obvious illness, no vet emergencies, no need to euthanize...she just up and died. I hope my dobie Greta was there to greet her...Greta would probably be really happy to see someone from home, and she and Zoe were kind of fond of each other. And I hope Zoe tells Greta how sad I am so Greta will try to contact me and put my mind at ease.



You gave her the best life she could possibly have....love, warmth and sustenance, but the most needed by any of our little friends is love. She will live in your heart and mind until you meet her again...


----------



## Mertex

sitarro said:


> Easily one of the finest videos I have ever seen...... I tried communicating with a cat after this and was very successful. If you're a cat lover, you'll love this video.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6FyGlDnbgM




That was truly fascinating...thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mamooth

"Dog people" and "cat people" have different personality traits, study finds - CBS News
---
People who said they were dog lovers in the study tended to be more lively -- meaning they were more energetic and outgoing -- and also tended to follow rules closely. Cat lovers, on the other hand, were more introverted, more open-minded and more sensitive than dog lovers. Cat people also tended to be non-conformists, preferring to be expedient rather than follow the rules.

And in a finding that's sure to spark rivalries among pet owners, cat lovers scored higher on intelligence than dog lovers.
---


----------



## Michelle420

mamooth said:


> "Dog people" and "cat people" have different personality traits, study finds - CBS News
> ---
> People who said they were dog lovers in the study tended to be more lively -- meaning they were more energetic and outgoing -- and also tended to follow rules closely. Cat lovers, on the other hand, were more introverted, more open-minded and more sensitive than dog lovers. Cat people also tended to be non-conformists, preferring to be expedient rather than follow the rules.
> 
> And in a finding that's sure to spark rivalries among pet owners, cat lovers scored higher on intelligence than dog lovers.
> ---



I like both dogs and cats


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Pogo

Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --




Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.


Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-vyTE35EL0]8 Signs of Addiction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] I'm finally a daddy! Two kittens. One a calico and the other light yellow with white face markings. Mama had them under the house. I got them and put them in their box in the walk in closet. Mama is feeding them now. Pics asap.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Will get better pics when mama is not around.


----------



## Pogo

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] I'm finally a daddy! Two kittens. One a calico and the other light yellow with white face markings. Mama had them under the house. I got them and put them in their box in the walk in closet. Mama is feeding them now. Pics asap.



You is a hero, Blood. 

Hate to say this but --- are you sure there were only two?


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.
> 
> 
> Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:




Review after a couple of days:  I have to say, this thing has done the job as far as keeping the litter contained and off the floor.  And it's not the PITA to clean that I thought it might be.  Truth to tell I didn't trust the handle to hold the two halves together but it has.  So far.  Maybe I'll keep it after all.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] I'm finally a daddy! Two kittens. One a calico and the other light yellow with white face markings. Mama had them under the house. I got them and put them in their box in the walk in closet. Mama is feeding them now. Pics asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You is a hero, Blood.
> 
> Hate to say this but --- are you sure there were only two?
Click to expand...


I looked all over and that's all there were. There was a pile of insulation where she had nested. I will go back under tomorrow and check again.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] I'm finally a daddy! Two kittens. One a calico and the other light yellow with white face markings. Mama had them under the house. I got them and put them in their box in the walk in closet. Mama is feeding them now. Pics asap.





*Hip, hip, hooray.....this calls for a celebration........*

*Cigars and champagne on the House for everyone......Bloodrock is a "daddy" again!*






 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Will get better pics when mama is not around.





Soooooo cute.......


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> 8 Signs of Addiction - YouTube




That is too damn funny.......


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.
> 
> 
> Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:



I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.   

One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Pogo said:


> Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.
> 
> 
> Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:




Two magical words:


Shit happens.


----------



## FlourPower

Bloodrock44 said:


> Will get better pics when mama is not around.




AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW BABIES!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.




Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....

We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.

But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?


----------



## Pogo

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.
> 
> 
> Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two magical words:
> 
> 
> Shit happens.
Click to expand...


Sometimes litter-ally.


----------



## Pogo

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....
> 
> We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.
> 
> But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?
Click to expand...


It's alls about the walls, in both of those structures (although if I was making the second one I'd leave a lip on the doorway that he'd have to step over to get in, in order to contain the litter).

I don't think Hobbes cares about privacy at all; the issue is he's a sloppy cover-upper.  With the standard pan he would scrape litter over his droppings and then continue scraping more all over the floor ("Excavator Cat").  Then he'd go to a nearby shelf and pull papers off it and spread those into the mix too.  But now he's contained inside the box and the overflow problem is gone.  And there ain't a damn thing he can do about it. 

All in all the only new thing I have to do is pull the two halves apart in order to clean the thing and reassemble, but there's no floor cleanup any more so I came out ahead.

If I had it to do over I'd use the tub thing.  I've got one sitting right here waiting for a storage use and it would have been perfect.  But it's working out.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Better pic of my new kittens.


----------



## HenryBHough

When we built the new house we put a cat door in the wall between the kitchen and the garage.

On the garage side we made a plywood box with plastic windows in one end and the side opposite the kitty door.  Top is hinged near the wall so easily raised for cleaning.  Top has a screened section in it for venting.

Warm air leaking through the kitty door rises in the box taking any odor into the garage rather than into the house.  Old carpet on the concrete floor inside the box - easily replaced about every 3 months.    Garage is heated so the plastic (open) litter box inside is always comfortable.


----------



## Mertex

HenryBHough said:


> When we built the new house we put a cat door in the wall between the kitchen and the garage.
> 
> On the garage side we made a plywood box with plastic windows in one end and the side opposite the kitty door.  Top is hinged near the wall so easily raised for cleaning.  Top has a screened section in it for venting.
> 
> Warm air leaking through the kitty door rises in the box taking any odor into the garage rather than into the house.  Old carpet on the concrete floor inside the box - easily replaced about every 3 months.    Garage is heated so the plastic (open) litter box inside is always comfortable.



Smart planning....


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Better pic of my new kittens.




They look big for newborns.....they're probably going to be big cats...


----------



## Mertex

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....
> 
> We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.
> 
> But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's alls about the walls, in both of those structures (although if I was making the second one I'd leave a lip on the doorway that he'd have to step over to get in, in order to contain the litter).
> 
> I don't think Hobbes cares about privacy at all; the issue is he's a sloppy cover-upper.  With the standard pan he would scrape litter over his droppings and then continue scraping more all over the floor ("Excavator Cat").  Then he'd go to a nearby shelf and pull papers off it and spread those into the mix too.  But now he's contained inside the box and the overflow problem is gone.  And there ain't a damn thing he can do about it.
> 
> All in all the only new thing I have to do is pull the two halves apart in order to clean the thing and reassemble, but there's no floor cleanup any more so I came out ahead.
> 
> If I had it to do over I'd use the tub thing.  I've got one sitting right here waiting for a storage use and it would have been perfect.  But it's working out.
Click to expand...



I like the idea of no spillage outside the litter box.  I may have to take a look at those and get at least one for our cats....right now I have to vacuum around the litter box daily to pick up all that spills even though we have a litter catcher that looks like the one in this pic.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>




Looks like you've taught your cat well......


----------



## Mertex

*Sleepy.......*


----------



## Mertex

*Grumpy.....*


----------



## Mertex

*Happy.......*


----------



## Mertex

*Bashful.....*


----------



## Mertex

*Sneezy.....*


----------



## Mertex

*Dopey.....*


----------



## Mertex

*Doc.......*


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I love that one....
Click to expand...


Looks like my cat when he was young. He's been gone now for 5 years.

Here he is at about 8-9.  I think I posted this one before.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I love that one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like my cat when he was young. He's been gone now for 5 years.
Click to expand...



He looks like he's wearing a tux.....

I have one like that but she's charcoal gray, not black....really pretty.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I love that one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my cat when he was young. He's been gone now for 5 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's wearing a tux.....
> 
> I have one like that but she's charcoal gray, not black....really pretty.
Click to expand...


The black and white ones, with those markings, I call tuxedo cats.

Yours is very pretty.  A pretty girl.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my cat when he was young. He's been gone now for 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's wearing a tux.....
> 
> I have one like that but she's charcoal gray, not black....really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black and white ones, with those markings, I call tuxedo cats.
> 
> Yours is very pretty.  A pretty girl.
Click to expand...


Thanks. We acquired Bootsie after my aunt went into a nursing home and her son and daughter couldn't keep her.  I didn't want her going to the shelter.  For over a month she remained under my art table in the room where her litter box and food were.  Eventually she migrated into the hallway and would sit just like in the picture, but not far from the door.  Just recently we were surprised to see her wander all the way downstairs.  

She is very docile, and acts like a guest in our house.  The other 3 indoor cats act like they own the house....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I love that one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like my cat when he was young. He's been gone now for 5 years.
> 
> Here he is at about 8-9.  I think I posted this one before.
Click to expand...



Awww, such a sweet face.  Sorry he is no longer with you.....


----------



## FlourPower

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....
> 
> We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.
> 
> But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?
Click to expand...




Where is everyone? Changing their cat litter?

Earl has a petite "dishpan" type litter box in the bottom of a doorless bathroom cabinet. She goes, she flings litter over her shoulder, she roadraces happily around the house. I dutifully change her box. C'est la vie, kitty style.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use one of these?  I just got one for Hobbes, a/k/a Excavator Cat --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty bucks I dropped on this thing, just set it up and I can tell it's gonna be a PITA to maintain.
> 
> 
> Then of course soon as I look for that image I come across _this_, which I could have copied from what I already had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review after a couple of days:  I have to say, this thing has done the job as far as keeping the litter contained and off the floor.  And it's not the PITA to clean that I thought it might be.  Truth to tell I didn't trust the handle to hold the two halves together but it has.  So far.  Maybe I'll keep it after all.
Click to expand...


Every time I pick mine up, I think the same thing - this is the time its not gonna hold and I'm gonna have used litter all over the place. 

But, it always holds and we like ours. 

For anyone buying a new one, work the clips a few times to make sure they hold and that they are easy to open and close. From all the years of working with wild animals, my hands give me fits with things like this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....
> 
> We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.
> 
> But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's alls about the walls, in both of those structures (although if I was making the second one I'd leave a lip on the doorway that he'd have to step over to get in, in order to contain the litter).
> 
> I don't think Hobbes cares about privacy at all; the issue is he's a sloppy cover-upper.  With the standard pan he would scrape litter over his droppings and then continue scraping more all over the floor ("Excavator Cat").  Then he'd go to a nearby shelf and pull papers off it and spread those into the mix too.  But now he's contained inside the box and the overflow problem is gone.  And there ain't a damn thing he can do about it.
> 
> All in all the only new thing I have to do is pull the two halves apart in order to clean the thing and reassemble, but there's no floor cleanup any more so I came out ahead.
> 
> If I had it to do over I'd use the tub thing.  I've got one sitting right here waiting for a storage use and it would have been perfect.  But it's working out.
Click to expand...


Count your blessings. Our wonderful Maine coon, Skip had only one front leg so he couldn't dig and/or cover. In his little tom-cat head, once his front end was in the box, he was set and would let go. Problem is, his back end was still outside the box. 

We dealt with this by getting one of those frames for puppy pads and covering it with a new pad every day. 






(Please forgive the image of a p-p-p-p-uppy.)

It was a huge PITA but he was worth it. He was only with us for 4 years and we will always miss him.


----------



## Mertex

FlourPower said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I tried it once and wasn't too happy with it.  It will be a pain to maintain. But, also, I read that cats don't like the covered one because it is dark inside. So put it in a place where the light can get in.
> 
> One of the best set ups I had was a little closet where I put the litter box (and nothing else), a large size litter box, but open.  The door was light weight, so he could put his paw in and open it and go in and out at will, and just enough light came in, a slit of light, to be okay for him.  Then you just scoop, and when necessary, sweep up the floor area around it. Thus, he has his own private toilet.  The other best thing I had was the garage.  If your garage is attached, just keep it in the garage and keep the door from the house to the garage ajar.  Mine was from the kitchen to the garage.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat has his very own private  toilet, how neat...... not too many cats are that fortunate.  I don't have a closet to spare and our closets have sliding doors with mirrors, anyway, so I can't see leaving them open even if I could spare one.....
> 
> We have litter boxes with tops and have never had a problem with the cats not wanting to use them.  I like them cause you can't see their mess or smell it....and at least the litter doesn't go in all directions.  Mr Mertex cleans them every day....sometimes more than once.
> 
> But, I wanted to ask, what is so special about the one that Pogo bought?  It is very pretty but aside from that, what does it do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Changing their cat litter?
> 
> Earl has a petite "dishpan" type litter box in the bottom of a doorless bathroom cabinet. She goes, she flings litter over her shoulder, she roadraces happily around the house. I dutifully change her box. C'est la vie, kitty style.
Click to expand...



I'm here.   Been spending most of my time on that darn Mafia Game.....sure takes a lot of my time but it is so much fun.

Your kitty has the proper cat attitude....*cats rule*...


----------



## Mertex

*Queen Cat
*


----------



## Mertex

*Pussy Cat, Pussy Cat


Pussy cat, pussy cat
Where have u been?
I've been to London
To look at the Queen

Pussy cat, pussy cat
What did you there?
I frightened a little Mouse
Under her chair.

Mother Goose*


----------



## Pogo

I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.

It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.

Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...



 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

Oh no! Please post how this turns out.


----------



## Pogo

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
> 
> Oh no! Please post how this turns out.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I think I'll just keep the updates here.  Again I got him to venture out onto different branches but all he does is go to a thinner part, starts to slip, catches himself and goes back to his crook between the trunks.  I know I got him thinking about food but he just doesn't know what to do and doesn't trust himself to jump anywhere.

It started to rain but only lightly, and I don't think that's going to give him incentive.  I hear owls in the distance but that's not unusual here.  It's dark now, gonna have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...



I think  you should just bite the bullet and call the fire department.  Please!!


----------



## Mertex

Pogo said:


> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...



Didn't he do this very same thing not so long ago?  You'd think he would have learned his lesson.  I think once he gets hungry enough he'll find a way to come down.  Just hope he doesn't hurt himself doing it.  Good luck...


----------



## Pogo

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he do this very same thing not so long ago?  You'd think he would have learned his lesson.  I think once he gets hungry enough he'll find a way to come down.  Just hope he doesn't hurt himself doing it.  Good luck...
Click to expand...


Indeed he did.  This time he's considerably higher.  Last time he was up there for four days.

You'd think, wouldn'tcha?  I'm hoping hunger takes over, and I'm trying to convey that idea.  But I did that last time too.  I even managed to reach a tiny smidgeon of food on a long vine so he literally had the taste in his mouth.  But this time he's out of reach.


----------



## Mertex

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent most of the day hacking out a path through the jungle to get to where Hobbes is, 30 to 40 feet up the tree, dousing myself in bug repellent, getting skin rashes, trying to entice him down.  I took some canned food first but he's so high up there's nowhere I can even dab it near enough for him to smell.  Then I came back with dry food in a plastic dish, just for the sound.  I did get him to venture out onto some branches looking for a way down, and was prepared to try to catch him from that distance if he slipped off, but he didn't.  He's sitting in the crook of the trunk with his tail wrapped around one of the trunks like a monkey.  Maybe for extra security/balance.
> 
> It's still threatening to rain although if it does I suspect he's under so many leaves he won't get that wet, so that might not give him incentive.  I hope I at least put the idea of food in his head enough to give him the drive to figure it out.
> 
> Going back up there now to try again ... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he do this very same thing not so long ago?  You'd think he would have learned his lesson.  I think once he gets hungry enough he'll find a way to come down.  Just hope he doesn't hurt himself doing it.  Good luck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed he did.  This time he's considerably higher.  Last time he was up there for four days.
> 
> You'd think, wouldn'tcha?  I'm hoping hunger takes over, and I'm trying to convey that idea.  But I did that last time too.  I even managed to reach a tiny smidgeon of food on a long vine so he literally had the taste in his mouth.  But this time he's out of reach.
Click to expand...


You may have to cut that tree down.....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HenryBHough

Cutting the tree down is not a viable option.

It'll take at least six months to get an environmental impact statement written and another six to get beyond the lawsuits.  Cat will either have come down by then or won't need too.

Moral:  If you're gonna let a cat run loose don't feed it for several hours before letting it out.  It might hunt a little dinner or not but if it goes up a tree hungry it'll be that much quicker until it's hungry again and quits tormenting you.


----------



## Pogo

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he do this very same thing not so long ago?  You'd think he would have learned his lesson.  I think once he gets hungry enough he'll find a way to come down.  Just hope he doesn't hurt himself doing it.  Good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed he did.  This time he's considerably higher.  Last time he was up there for four days.
> 
> You'd think, wouldn'tcha?  I'm hoping hunger takes over, and I'm trying to convey that idea.  But I did that last time too.  I even managed to reach a tiny smidgeon of food on a long vine so he literally had the taste in his mouth.  But this time he's out of reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have to cut that tree down.....
Click to expand...


Yanno what -- the woods are so thick there it wouldn't even fall.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed he did.  This time he's considerably higher.  Last time he was up there for four days.
> 
> You'd think, wouldn'tcha?  I'm hoping hunger takes over, and I'm trying to convey that idea.  But I did that last time too.  I even managed to reach a tiny smidgeon of food on a long vine so he literally had the taste in his mouth.  But this time he's out of reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to cut that tree down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what -- the woods are so thick there it wouldn't even fall.
Click to expand...


Nice that you live in a place where there is enough cover for your cat to run free safe from stuff like ravens and eagles.  Our Maine Coon goes from house to a big outdoor enclosure with a chicken wire roof.  Occasionally gets taken for walks on a leash tho I carry a dump rake to fend off the occasional exceptionally brave raven.  Better here, tho, than where we used to live and cats let outside alone became coyote food.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





This one   ^ looks like our Freakyfritz...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete




----------



## Michelle420

williepete said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g



really cute !


----------



## williepete

drifter said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really cute !
Click to expand...


We've renamed our vacuum cleaner "VaKoom" 

"It can eat and scream at the same time".


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


>




Wow....that's a pretty one....


----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


>





Beautiful....


----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


>





Oh, he reminds me of our Maine Coon cat that is no longer with us.....


----------



## Bloodrock44

Latest pic of the kiddos


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HenryBHough

Sweet?

Or just plain snoopy?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Latest pic of the kiddos



They're so cute....I wish I had one of them.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>



The next cat I have is going to be a calico. I had one a long time ago and want one again.


----------



## mamooth

I don't get a choice concerning what type of cats I get. They just show up and cry that they need a home. My last two arrivals were both black cats who had almost certainly been dumped. I figure someone's got to give the black cats a chance.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> I don't get a choice concerning what type of cats I get. They just show up and cry that they need a home. My last two arrivals were both black cats who had almost certainly been dumped. I figure someone's got to give the black cats a chance.




And thank you for being so kind as to take them in.  I did the same thing.  Three of my cats were abandoned by my neighbors who got foreclosed/divorced.  They just left them to fend for themselves.  Fortunately they were still young enough that once we started feeding them they didn't go back to what was their home before....and now two of them are very happy with us, one of the three died a year after we got them, we never figured out why.  We also have their sister "Cali" who the neighbors had given to me before they moved, and she's an indoor cat.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next cat I have is going to be a calico. I had one a long time ago and want one again.
Click to expand...



They are so pretty.  We have one that is definitely a Calico.  She's very aloof and thinks she's the alpha cat around here,  doesn't like any of our other cats.  She tolerates Dolly, who is still very much a kitten who likes to play and approaches her where the other two adult cats just snarl back at her.

This is Cali:


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3YZILYDn6s]13 Things My Black Cat's Good At... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next cat I have is going to be a calico. I had one a long time ago and want one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are so pretty.  We have one that is definitely a Calico.  She's very aloof and thinks she's the alpha cat around here,  doesn't like any of our other cats.  She tolerates Dolly, who is still very much a kitten who likes to play and approaches her where the other two adult cats just snarl back at her.
> 
> This is Cali:
Click to expand...


Mine was an only child and a very sweet girl. She was before digital cameras.  I don't know if I've got a photo of her that I've scanned and can put up, but she was a pretty little thing.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next cat I have is going to be a calico. I had one a long time ago and want one again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so pretty.  We have one that is definitely a Calico.  She's very aloof and thinks she's the alpha cat around here,  doesn't like any of our other cats.  She tolerates Dolly, who is still very much a kitten who likes to play and approaches her where the other two adult cats just snarl back at her.
> 
> This is Cali:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was an only child and a very sweet girl. She was before digital cameras.  I don't know if I've got a photo of her that I've scanned and can put up, but she was a pretty little thing.
Click to expand...



Our youngest cat "Dolly" is supposed to be a Calico according to the shelter where we got her, but she's got Tabby stripes in different colors, doesn't look like a Calico to me.

You can see her coloring here:


----------



## Esmeralda

Is this Amelia's sock?


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are so pretty.  We have one that is definitely a Calico.  She's very aloof and thinks she's the alpha cat around here,  doesn't like any of our other cats.  She tolerates Dolly, who is still very much a kitten who likes to play and approaches her where the other two adult cats just snarl back at her.
> 
> This is Cali:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was an only child and a very sweet girl. She was before digital cameras.  I don't know if I've got a photo of her that I've scanned and can put up, but she was a pretty little thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our youngest cat "Dolly" is supposed to be a Calico according to the shelter where we got her, but she's got Tabby stripes in different colors, doesn't look like a Calico to me.
> 
> You can see her coloring here:
Click to expand...


She's a beauty, but she's not a calico.  The shelters will say whatever then can so you will adopt a pet: it's understandable.     You've got a lovely girl there in any case.  I've had a couple of other cats since my calico, and now I am w/o a pet.  Can't have one now. In a few years, when I can, I think I want another calico. I've only space for one cat at at time.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was an only child and a very sweet girl. She was before digital cameras.  I don't know if I've got a photo of her that I've scanned and can put up, but she was a pretty little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our youngest cat "Dolly" is supposed to be a Calico according to the shelter where we got her, but she's got Tabby stripes in different colors, doesn't look like a Calico to me.
> 
> You can see her coloring here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, but she's not a calico.  The shelters will say whatever then can so you will adopt a pet: it's understandable.     You've got a lovely girl there in any case.  I've had a couple of other cats since my calico, and now I am w/o a pet.  Can't have one now. In a few years, when I can, I think I want another calico. I've only space for one cat at at time.
Click to expand...



We didn't intend to have that many cats.  Two of our cats are outdoor cats....the four we have inside - two of them were taken in to help someone.  The charcoal gray one belonged to my aunt.  When she was placed in a nursing home, I took her cat so they didn't have to take her to the shelter.  The other one, Freakyfritz belongs to my son and we're only keeping her till Sep....then we're taking her back to California to him.  Then we'll only have 3 indoor ones.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our youngest cat "Dolly" is supposed to be a Calico according to the shelter where we got her, but she's got Tabby stripes in different colors, doesn't look like a Calico to me.
> 
> You can see her coloring here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, but she's not a calico.  The shelters will say whatever then can so you will adopt a pet: it's understandable.     You've got a lovely girl there in any case.  I've had a couple of other cats since my calico, and now I am w/o a pet.  Can't have one now. In a few years, when I can, I think I want another calico. I've only space for one cat at at time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't intend to have that many cats.  Two of our cats are outdoor cats....the four we have inside - two of them were taken in to help someone.  The charcoal gray one belonged to my aunt.  When she was placed in a nursing home, I took her cat so they didn't have to take her to the shelter.  The other one, Freakyfritz belongs to my son and we're only keeping her till Sep....then we're taking her back to California to him.  Then we'll only have 3 indoor ones.
Click to expand...


If I were settled and had a nice big yard, I'd have a couple of cats and a dog.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, but she's not a calico.  The shelters will say whatever then can so you will adopt a pet: it's understandable.     You've got a lovely girl there in any case.  I've had a couple of other cats since my calico, and now I am w/o a pet.  Can't have one now. In a few years, when I can, I think I want another calico. I've only space for one cat at at time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't intend to have that many cats.  Two of our cats are outdoor cats....the four we have inside - two of them were taken in to help someone.  The charcoal gray one belonged to my aunt.  When she was placed in a nursing home, I took her cat so they didn't have to take her to the shelter.  The other one, Freakyfritz belongs to my son and we're only keeping her till Sep....then we're taking her back to California to him.  Then we'll only have 3 indoor ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were settled and had a nice big yard, I'd have a couple of cats and a dog.
Click to expand...



We gave up on dogs.  They seem to require a lot more attention than cats.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Stray Cat Rescued In Afghanistan Finds Home In The US

Mar 8, 2014 
Goldi the stray became family to the US soldiers deployed in an area of Afghanistan. She came into their office and laid herself down in a container as if it was where she belonged. &#8220;No one messed with her and let her stay. When she decided to get up it was like she lived there her whole life, she took the place over and has been with us ever since. Now when people enter the maintenance bays she greets them as if to show off her new home,&#8221; Goldi&#8217;s rescuer wrote via Nowzad.

Goldi was a loving fixture at the office and got along well with everyone she came across. She gave the soldiers comfort and a sense of home. They knew they had to get her out of the country to a place where she would be safe and loved.

After Goldi&#8217;s story was posted on the web, many generous donations quickly trickled in. With the help from these wonderful donors, Nowzad, a rescue group that is dedicated to saving stray animals in Afghanistan, was able to arrange a trip to send Goldi to her home in the US.

Just recently Goldi moved into her new home in Arkansas and is now one happy and contented kitty who is very loved and spoiled rotten by her humans.

Goldi the stray became family and a loving fixture to the US soldiers deployed in an area of Afghanistan





She came into their office and laid herself down in a container as if it was where she belonged. She gave the soldiers comfort and a sense of home. They knew they had to get her out of the country to a place where she would be safe and loved.





Just recently Goldi moved into her new home in Arkansas.








This is Goldi saying &#8220;Thank you&#8221; to her human.
Read more at Stray Cat Rescued In Afghanistan Finds Home In The US
- See more at: Stray Cat Rescued In Afghanistan Finds Home In The US


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Statistikhengst

Zoom-boing said:


>




Cool!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>





Aww, that's precious.  Whenever a cat lays on its back it is proof that it feels safe and comfortable in his environment.....a compliment to the owners....

That one is way tooooooo comfortable....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

A perfect pair


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

Zoom-boing said:


>



^Too cool.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


>




That is totally the way they (cats) are....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally the way they (cats) are....
Click to expand...


"Shoebox" mentality....


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally the way they (cats) are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Shoebox" mentality....
Click to expand...




They want to be in the middle of everything....observing.


----------



## Mertex

Zoom-boing said:


>




Ha,ha, is that a  5 generation picture?  That sure is cute.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




That one is a beauty.  And looks a lot like our Freakyfritz.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




OMG....that one has been drinking too many beers.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




I can picture my cats saying that when I raise my voice and tell them to get off a table or chair or somewhere they are not supposed to be on top of.


----------



## Mertex

I'm not fat, I have big bones:


----------



## Michelle420

LOL what a chubby cuddle buddy


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> I'm not fat, I have big bones:







drifter said:


> LOL what a chubby cuddle buddy



And these are the mice who have lived for many years in that cat's house.


----------



## Bloodrock44

My kids are growing up.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> My kids are growing up.




OMG, I bet they're getting ready to run all over the place....they're adorable...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I bet they're getting ready to run all over the place....they're adorable...
Click to expand...


They are staying awake a lot now. Give them a few days and they will be running all over.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I bet they're getting ready to run all over the place....they're adorable...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are staying awake a lot now. Give them a few days and they will be running all over.
Click to expand...


Now won't that be fun....


----------



## mamooth

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are staying awake a lot now. Give them a few days and they will be running all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now won't that be fun....
Click to expand...


Yeah, because it means doing the kitten-shuffle.

That is, you don't know exactly where the kittens are, they haven't learned to stay out from underfoot, and you don't want to step on them, so you just shuffle around the house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mamooth said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are staying awake a lot now. Give them a few days and they will be running all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now won't that be fun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it means doing the kitten-shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> That is, you don't know exactly where the kittens are, they haven't learned to stay out from underfoot, and you don't want to step on them, so you just shuffle around the house.
Click to expand...



That's what Ive always called it too - the kitten shuffle. 

Clip the rapier sharp little hooks off their front claws or they'll shred your legs while you're fixing their meal. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lNpeTCEPrRk]Oskar the Blind Kitten and His First Toys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This looks like the one I used to have.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0eykqEfdnt8]Relaxing cat in the hot bath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Look at the lipstick on her lips. 

Well, I think that's a 'her'.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Look at the lipstick on her lips.
> 
> Well, I think that's a 'her'.




That's a cutie....looks like one of Bloodrock's new babies....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the lipstick on her lips.
> 
> Well, I think that's a 'her'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cutie....looks like one of Bloodrock's new babies....
Click to expand...


If that one was in my palm, I'd be a goner.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

The ball of yarn.... before


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Yesterday, our kitten, Dolly was laid out on her back with legs outstretched and not a care in the world.  I took a picture, but haven't loaded it to photobucket yet, will post later.

They look so vulnerable when they lay like that, but it shows they feel completely comfortable and safe in their environment.

That one is adorable.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bloodrock44

Worn out from trying to escape the box.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




I wonder if that's the Papa and Mama?  Kids look like both....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's the Papa and Mama?  Kids look like both....
Click to expand...


Oh, that's papa and mama trying to keep the babies protected, warm and loved.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Mertex

OMG....this cat looks a lot like my beloved Oso, who has now been dead over a year...


----------



## Ropey

condolences 






^ Sweet


----------



## Esmeralda

Cat on Vacation


----------



## Mertex

*Gotta find that dang Catnip......*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

Kitty doesn't think this is funny............


----------



## Mr. H.

"Sorry bout that". 

I do like our cat but I can't wait till she's dead. A useless drain of resources. 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

How'd I get in here.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




I would take that little fella in a heartbeat....

We're taking Freakyfritz back to my son in September....I'm considering replacing her with a new little kitten.....can't wait....


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take that little fella in a heartbeat....
> 
> We're taking Freakyfritz back to my son in September....I'm considering replacing her with a new little kitten.....can't wait....
Click to expand...


If you could find one like this little guy, that would be a treat.    What a cutie.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


>



I found a little who looked like this - just beautiful. 

I called him Foster Grant. 

I don't know how old he was when he died of liver failure.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a little who looked like this - just beautiful.
> 
> I called him Foster Grant.
> 
> I don't know how old he was when he died of liver failure.
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

Though I do love our Maine Coon (Spock) I have a soft spot for gray kitties - the sort some call "Russian Blue" even when they're mixed breed.  Here's our now deceased Shadow - she who always greeted me with long stories about what had gone on while I was away.  I think there was some chatterbox Siamese in the mix somewhere.....


----------



## sitarro

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a little who looked like this - just beautiful.
> 
> I called him Foster Grant.
> 
> I don't know how old he was when he died of liver failure.
Click to expand...


I had a little Russian Blue like this that my girlfriend brought to me from a shelter, she was the most amazing cat that I ever had and I've had a bunch. Her name was Spriggins and she was a prolific hunter. We lived on 93 acres outside of Lafayette, Louisiana........ it was a solid 9 iron to the front gate that was at the end of a mile long neighborhood road. Sprigs used to go hunting every night, scratching to go out at 12 o'clock each night and scratching to come in  at 6:30 each morning.....something would be dead on the front porch for us. I was working with a wild bird rehab center at the time and was raising an orphaned Barn Owl so Spriggins was supplying the raw food for this Owl. What's ironic is how I would try to teach her about snakes when she was a little kitten and she ended up being killed by a stinking Copperhead's strike to her belly when she was 16. I was out of town and my parents, who were in their 70s, had come by my house to check on my dog.......they didn't notice that Spriggins snuck out as they were coming through the door. When I came back to town, my sister told me my cat was missing. After a lot of searching and speaking to neighbors, I found a woman who had found her dying. She happened to be a veterinarian tech and recognized the wound and tried to keep her out of pain as she died. She buried her in her back yard. I still miss her and it's been 15 years. I have had other cats that seemed to have her spirit and knowledge that made me wonder about reincarnation.


----------



## mamooth

Toyger cat. That's a new housecat breed designed to look like a mini-tiger. Still very scarce and costly.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Toyger cat. That's a new housecat breed designed to look like a mini-tiger. Still very scarce and costly.



So pretty.....I wonder how the kittens look, I bet they're adorable.


Oh, now I want want.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

sitarro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a little who looked like this - just beautiful.
> 
> I called him Foster Grant.
> 
> I don't know how old he was when he died of liver failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a little Russian Blue like this that my girlfriend brought to me from a shelter, she was the most amazing cat that I ever had and I've had a bunch. Her name was Spriggins and she was a prolific hunter. We lived on 93 acres outside of Lafayette, Louisiana........ it was a solid 9 iron to the front gate that was at the end of a mile long neighborhood road. Sprigs used to go hunting every night, scratching to go out at 12 o'clock each night and scratching to come in  at 6:30 each morning.....something would be dead on the front porch for us. I was working with a wild bird rehab center at the time and was raising an orphaned Barn Owl so Spriggins was supplying the raw food for this Owl. What's ironic is how I would try to teach her about snakes when she was a little kitten and she ended up being killed by a stinking Copperhead's strike to her belly when she was 16. I was out of town and my parents, who were in their 70s, had come by my house to check on my dog.......they didn't notice that Spriggins snuck out as they were coming through the door. When I came back to town, my sister told me my cat was missing. After a lot of searching and speaking to neighbors, I found a woman who had found her dying. She happened to be a veterinarian tech and recognized the wound and tried to keep her out of pain as she died. She buried her in her back yard. I still miss her and it's been 15 years. I have had other cats that seemed to have her spirit and knowledge that made me wonder about reincarnation.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=366]sitarro[/MENTION] Its nice to meet another rehabber. I'm licensed for raptors, songbirds, mammals and reptiles but specialize in raptors. 

That's a shame about Spriggins. Back in yon olden days, none of us knew any better than to let cats run loose and so many died awful deaths. 

When I was very young, I had an ordinary grey and white tom cat I called George who I'm sorry to say was put outside every night. My father used to meet him at the front door and relieve him of the gift he was bringing to me. There were mornings when George got past my dad and I woke to find some dead or dying creature on my chest. 

Inevitably, George was killed by a car.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a little who looked like this - just beautiful.
> 
> I called him Foster Grant.
> 
> I don't know how old he was when he died of liver failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little Russian Blue like this that my girlfriend brought to me from a shelter, she was the most amazing cat that I ever had and I've had a bunch. Her name was Spriggins and she was a prolific hunter. We lived on 93 acres outside of Lafayette, Louisiana........ it was a solid 9 iron to the front gate that was at the end of a mile long neighborhood road. Sprigs used to go hunting every night, scratching to go out at 12 o'clock each night and scratching to come in  at 6:30 each morning.....something would be dead on the front porch for us. I was working with a wild bird rehab center at the time and was raising an orphaned Barn Owl so Spriggins was supplying the raw food for this Owl. What's ironic is how I would try to teach her about snakes when she was a little kitten and she ended up being killed by a stinking Copperhead's strike to her belly when she was 16. I was out of town and my parents, who were in their 70s, had come by my house to check on my dog.......they didn't notice that Spriggins snuck out as they were coming through the door. When I came back to town, my sister told me my cat was missing. After a lot of searching and speaking to neighbors, I found a woman who had found her dying. She happened to be a veterinarian tech and recognized the wound and tried to keep her out of pain as she died. She buried her in her back yard. I still miss her and it's been 15 years. I have had other cats that seemed to have her spirit and knowledge that made me wonder about reincarnation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=366]sitarro[/MENTION] Its nice to meet another rehabber. I'm licensed for raptors, songbirds, mammals and reptiles but specialize in raptors.
> 
> That's a shame about Spriggins. Back in yon olden days, none of us knew any better than to let cats run loose and so many died awful deaths.
> 
> When I was very young, I had an ordinary grey and white tom cat I called George who I'm sorry to say was put outside every night. My father used to meet him at the front door and relieve him of the gift he was bringing to me. There were mornings when George got past my dad and I woke to find some dead or dying creature on my chest.
> 
> Inevitably, George was killed by a car.
Click to expand...



We're all very appreciative of the work you all do....it's a difficult and rigorous job but the poor creatures need someone to care.  Thank You both!


----------



## AquaAthena

Happy little toe-tapping music in this one, too.


----------



## Mertex

AquaAthena said:


> Happy little toe-tapping music in this one, too.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_mKY2CQ9Kk





So cute.  I was going to mention my favorites but they got to be too many.....I liked the one that was blogging on USMB....resembled  one of our irate posters.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


>




"The ink is black, the paper is white...."


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

purrtty....


----------



## Mertex

Statistikhengst said:


> purrtty....




I know...I love kittens....


----------



## Vigilante

If you notice, cats mostly have a MAN thing... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpN6TwFb9rY"]Cats Love Their Human Owners Compilation 2014 [NEW] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

4 weeks old today


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> 4 weeks old today



They are so cute....I bet they are really entertaining....


----------



## Bloodrock44

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] They really did climb on her back!


----------



## mamooth

It helps to have two, so that they expend a lot of that kitten energy on each other. And it's good that there are multiple humans to jump on. A kitten becomes much less cute when it's trying to get attention from one single human during every single moment that it's not sleeping. And then the human loses his mind and starts chasing the kitten around, and the kitten loves it, because there's no such thing as bad attention.

No, don't ask me how I know this. Yes, we both survived.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] They really did climb on her back!




The one on the left looks a little like my Dolly when we first got her......no wonder I thought they were so cute.....


----------



## Ropey

mamooth said:


> It helps to have two, so that they expend a lot of that kitten energy on each other. And it's good that there are multiple humans to jump on. A kitten becomes much less cute when it's trying to get attention from one single human during every single moment that it's not sleeping. And then the human loses his mind and starts chasing the kitten around, and the kitten loves it, because there's no such thing as bad attention.
> 
> No, don't ask me how I know this. Yes, we both survived.



I agree. 

There's no comparison between having a single kitten and two or more growing up together.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Luddly Neddite

mamooth said:


> It helps to have two, so that they expend a lot of that kitten energy on each other. And it's good that there are multiple humans to jump on. A kitten becomes much less cute when it's trying to get attention from one single human during every single moment that it's not sleeping. And then the human loses his mind and starts chasing the kitten around, and the kitten loves it, because there's no such thing as bad attention.
> 
> No, don't ask me how I know this. Yes, we both survived.



And, best to clip those razor-sharp little claws. Just clip off the sharp little hook because, as this age, they learn to climb your legs when they're hungry. Saves you from shredded calves and doing that desperate little dance when they take a running leap and sink those tiny claws into your flesh. 

Don't ask me how I know. Let's just say that I've fostered hundreds of tiny fur balls.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It helps to have two, so that they expend a lot of that kitten energy on each other. And it's good that there are multiple humans to jump on. A kitten becomes much less cute when it's trying to get attention from one single human during every single moment that it's not sleeping. And then the human loses his mind and starts chasing the kitten around, and the kitten loves it, because there's no such thing as bad attention.
> 
> No, don't ask me how I know this. Yes, we both survived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, best to clip those razor-sharp little claws. Just clip off the sharp little hook because, as this age, they learn to climb your legs when they're hungry. Saves you from shredded calves and doing that desperate little dance when they take a running leap and sink those tiny claws into your flesh.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know. Let's just say that I've fostered hundreds of tiny fur balls.
Click to expand...



Our Dolly is one year old already and she still digs her claws into me when I'm playing with her....she hasn't learned not to stick them out while playing....


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz0vYQfB58]Waldorf watches the Discovery Channel with his humans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

It's a genetic thing.


----------



## Ropey

A day at the races.  The pace car?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


> A day at the races.  The pace car?



Life in the cubicle...


----------



## Ropey

Statistikhengst said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the races.  The pace car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in the cubicle...
Click to expand...


A place for each and each for their place.  

I think they feel more in control when they're inside of something, even if it's a bunnies ear.

I know I feel more in control in a car than on a bike.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Your Cat Can See Things That Are Invisible to You | The Mind Unleashed








> Cats are considered by many as symbols of mysticism because of their elegant and flexible body, as well as their gaze that can &#8220;magnetize&#8221; anyone&#8230;
> 
> Indeed, as recent scientific data shows, there is another reason why cats have a title of &#8216;mysterious&#8217; creatures. It&#8217;s all because cats see things we cannot see with our eyes!
> 
> Cats, like some other animals, have the ability to see psychedelic stripes on flowers or fancy patterns on the wings of birds, which are invisible to human vision.
> 
> The secret behind the super vision of our four-legged friends is the UV light. According to a recent study cats, as well as dogs and other animals, can perceive this type of light which humans can&#8217;t.



More at the link.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Awww, so cute....


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Your Cat Can See Things That Are Invisible to You | The Mind Unleashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are considered by many as symbols of mysticism because of their elegant and flexible body, as well as their gaze that can magnetize anyone
> 
> Indeed, as recent scientific data shows, there is another reason why cats have a title of mysterious creatures. Its all because cats see things we cannot see with our eyes!
> 
> Cats, like some other animals, have the ability to see psychedelic stripes on flowers or fancy patterns on the wings of birds, which are invisible to human vision.
> 
> The secret behind the super vision of our four-legged friends is the UV light. According to a recent study cats, as well as dogs and other animals, can perceive this type of light which humans cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at the link.
Click to expand...



This is so interesting....and I can see why our cat sometimes stares at something and we can't figure out what she is staring at.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ropey

^Ah, to be a kitty.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

The mugger is the third one from the left; he stole my heart.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Casablanca


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bloodrock44

Bubba and Lucy [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


> ^Ah, to be a kitty.



A titty kitty?


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


>



Fearless


----------



## Ropey

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bubba and Lucy [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]



Lucy looks like a "Boots" to me.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Bubba and Lucy [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]




BR, they are so adorable....and they are growing so fast.  I wish kittens would stay little longer, they are so cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




I can't see your picture.....maybe it's just me?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your picture.....maybe it's just me?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

*Goodnight Kitties......*


----------



## Esmeralda

This looks a lot like, very near like, the calico I had at one time.  I'd like to have another one like her some day.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> This looks a lot like, very near like, the calico I had at one time.  I'd like to have another one like her some day.




She's beautiful....our Cali's colors are a little paler....


----------



## asaratis




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bloodrock44

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] Lucy loves climbing on my lap to sleep. We are bonding.


----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] Lucy loves climbing on my lap to sleep. We are bonding.



Somehow I thought Lucy was the light-colored one.  I like Lucy....give her to me....

My cats all love my husband more, maybe cause he feeds them and never yells at them...


----------



## Jarlaxle

One of my cats seems to think I am a trampoline.  I am absolutely not happy with this development!


----------



## Mertex

Jarlaxle said:


> One of my cats seems to think I am a trampoline.  I am absolutely not happy with this development!




You know you love it.....


----------



## Mertex

*Ahhhh, contentment....nice mama....*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my cats seems to think I am a trampoline.  I am absolutely not happy with this development!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you love it.....
Click to expand...


At 16lbs of feline...no!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Jarlaxle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my cats seems to think I am a trampoline.  I am absolutely not happy with this development!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you love it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 16lbs of feline...no!
Click to expand...



Like a bowling ball landing on you.....we have one that likes to jump on my hub's stomach...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


>



"Ok, buddy, you swat that whatever-it-is-thingy from the left, I got the right flank, ok?!?!?"


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

Those who have never loved a pet have left a part of themselves unopened.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Dear lord, that cat is HUGE!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my cats seems to think I am a trampoline.  I am absolutely not happy with this development!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you love it.....
Click to expand...


At one time I had two cats.  In the bedroom, the bed was in the middle of the room with a dresser on one side wall and the ironing board on the other side wall. In the morning, when the cats wanted to go outside, they would do a 'flying acrobatic act.'  One would jump from the ironing board to the bed to the dresser while the other would jump from the dresser to the bed to the ironing board  - and repeat over and over.  I would have cats flying back and forth across me, with each landing on or near me as they crossed the room. I was young then and slept through as much as I could, but, of course, eventually I had to get up and let them outside.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



I want.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Swagger

I've never 'loved' cats, as they appear to lack the loyalty I appreciate in dogs, but I don't hate them, either.

My company's based just besides a very large, commercially-owned farm, and thus we're visited by the huge number of farm cats whose breeding has gone unchecked and has got out of control. And they all seem to love me. Most of the time it doesn't bother me, and sometimes when I'm at my desk I'll feel a cat rubbing itself up against my boot, which I'll gently scoop up and toss out the door. 

The biggest problem I have with them is when they're kittens they like to explore, and in my yard there's a lot for a curious little cat to poke their noses around. About a year ago I was contracted to demolish an old warehouse that had been turned into a sorting office for TNT (a privately-owned Dutch mail service) that had been found to contain asbestos. Anyway, one evening I loaded the excavator onto the flatbed trailer for the following morning. When we got to the job the next morning, I went to get into the machine's cab, and there was a kitten sleeping on the seat. Great, I thought. What am I going to do now? Fuck, I thought. So I threw him out. The building I was pulling down was supported by a re-enforced concrete frame, and I was using a hydraulic attachment to break the concrete. There was a lot of dust and noise, yet this little kitten just sat there, staring at me. 'Ah', I thought, he's lost, so I let him hop back into the cab, which he did, and then went to sleep, sleeping soundly through all the noise around him. When I took the machine back to the yard, he hopped out and went back to his brothers and sisters, as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Ropey

^
Yep, that's a cat. Nothing had happened. 

They take things as they come.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

How can anyone not love this....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> How can anyone not love this....




"Look, maw, no more peanut butter on my paws!"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4KSo72izj1k]Cat saves boy from dog attack in Southwest Bakersfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Makes you just want to keep them all....


----------



## Mertex

Wonder what he's thinking.....?


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Wonder what he's thinking.....?



That's a pretty wistful look. Maybe "I want to go outside"? 






^This is clearer.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vigilante

In case any of you missed this......

Grumpy Cat, Oskar the Blind Cat (and his buddy Klaus), Hamilton the Hipster Cat, and Nala Cat have teamed up with Friskies on a new song and video, "Cat Summer," in honor of their late friend Colonel Meow. Watch as Oskar enjoys the sprinklers on a slip 'n slide, Hamilton and Nala disrupt a game of croquet, and Grumpy Cat looks grumpy despite sitting in a pot of beautiful flowers&#8212;and know that you're doing it for a good cause: For every view through September 1, Friskies will donate one meal of its Grillers dry cat food to shelters across the country.....I've already played it a few dozen times!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1oCrqfmC8"]Grumpy Cat & Friends - Cat Summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> In case any of you missed this......
> 
> Grumpy Cat, Oskar the Blind Cat (and his buddy Klaus), Hamilton the Hipster Cat, and Nala Cat have teamed up with Friskies on a new song and video, "Cat Summer," in honor of their late friend Colonel Meow. Watch as Oskar enjoys the sprinklers on a slip 'n slide, Hamilton and Nala disrupt a game of croquet, and Grumpy Cat looks grumpy despite sitting in a pot of beautiful flowersand know that you're doing it for a good cause: For every view through September 1, Friskies will donate one meal of its Grillers dry cat food to shelters across the country.....I've already played it a few dozen times!
> 
> Grumpy Cat & Friends - Cat Summer - YouTube




I love Nala cat.....she is so cute...


----------



## Ropey

^True Love


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Ahhhhh....


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

This is Nala cat.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w6Riv_KAqM]Funny cats massaging and petting dogs - Cute animal compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlRxNSRA7Rg]Cute cats feel guilty - Funny guilty cat compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


>





Too cute.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## gallantwarrior

Ya gotta watch this killer!  Make sure to have the sound turned on, this guy is not only vicious, he's verbal!

Do Yourself A Favor And Watch This Kitten Attack A Ceramic Cat


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, I wanted to post a cute cat picture, but I have to have 15 posts first.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Oh my!  What a beautiful kitty that is!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> Ya gotta watch this killer!  Make sure to have the sound turned on, this guy is not only vicious, he's verbal!
> 
> Do Yourself A Favor And Watch This Kitten Attack A Ceramic Cat



That is so cute.  I have a ceramic cat, and other than just looking at him, my cats don't seem to think he's real.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Vigilante

Take a look at Brittney's Tumblr for the whole strips. No cat lover will be able to look at them without being moved. And then think about them the next time you find yourself going to the shelter for a new cat.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta watch this killer!  Make sure to have the sound turned on, this guy is not only vicious, he's verbal!
> 
> Do Yourself A Favor And Watch This Kitten Attack A Ceramic Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute.  I have a ceramic cat, and other than just looking at him, my cats don't seem to think he's real.
Click to expand...


That reminds me of a time I was watching a documentary on domestic cats on PBS.  My cat was on the sofa with me. There were lots of domestic cats shown doing what cats do and meowing, etc.  My cat sat up and watched intently.  After a while, he got down  and walked over to the TV and patted the screen, sniffing it, etc.  Then he walked around to the back of the TV looking for those cats.  Eventually he just gave up and walked off. 

Another cat, another time, when I lived in an apartment on the ground floor that had a floor to ceiling picture window. The window looked out on a grassy area and toward the fence of the house next door, where another cat lived. That cat would come over and stand outside our picture window, and the two cats would fight through the window, hissing and growling and hitting the window at the other cat.  Too funny.

The first cat I mentioned, the one watching TV with me, he had a girlfriend. She lived next door. She would come over and they would just sit across from each other.  He'd pretend he was disinterested. I'd find them out in the yard, each sitting in a flower bed, in the dirt, separate flower beds across from each other, just sitting in silence, but he'd be looking away as if she didn't exist.  She'd sit there patiently looking at him. I think he  liked her, afterall he didn't chase her away, but he refused to show he liked her or was interested in her at all.  Males!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta watch this killer!  Make sure to have the sound turned on, this guy is not only vicious, he's verbal!
> 
> Do Yourself A Favor And Watch This Kitten Attack A Ceramic Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute.  I have a ceramic cat, and other than just looking at him, my cats don't seem to think he's real.
Click to expand...


That kitten seemed impressed.  It was as funny as watching a kitten with a mirror.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



Awww, that has got to be one of the CUTEST things eva!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mamooth

Here I salute my buddy Max, missing in action and presumed dead. The photo below shows him at his prime, a 13-pound blue-eyed purring teddy bear. He was already a big fella when he wandered over to live with me. Well, sort of live with me. He always preferred to be outside, even in winter, and he'd often go walkabout, vanishing for couple days at a time.

He was at least 15 years old, maybe older. His age was showing, his health declining fast, with him all gaunt and wobbly. A week ago, he didn't show for breakfast, and I haven't found any sign of him since. I'd guess he either decided to find a private spot to do his dying, or a fox or coyote gave him a mercy killing.

So, I'm not putting out the missing cat posters. He had a good long life, and left it on his own terms. I'm just referring to him as "on eternal walkabout".


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> Here I salute my buddy Max, missing in action and presumed dead. The photo below shows him at his prime, a 13-pound blue-eyed purring teddy bear. He was already a big fella when he wandered over to live with me. Well, sort of live with me. He always preferred to be outside, even in winter, and he'd often go walkabout, vanishing for couple days at a time.
> 
> He was at least 15 years old, maybe older. His age was showing, his health declining fast, with him all gaunt and wobbly. A week ago, he didn't show for breakfast, and I haven't found any sign of him since. I'd guess he either decided to find a private spot to do his dying, or a fox or coyote gave him a mercy killing.
> 
> So, I'm not putting out the missing cat posters. He had a good long life, and left it on his own terms. I'm just referring to him as "on eternal walkabout".




Awww, that's sad.  I hope he died peacefully.  He was beautiful in his prime...and I'm sure he lived the life he liked.  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



I don't see anything here.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything here.
Click to expand...


That baby truly loves its Mama......


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/POiV2ndo-Tk]Whack a kitty . Funny Cats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Whack a kitty . Funny Cats - YouTube




Ooooh, those cats are pretty.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

There was a post between yours and mine.  It's gone now.  Thank goodness... or whoever it was.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> There was a post between yours and mine.  It's gone now.  Thank goodness... or whoever it was.




I must have missed it....must not have been a very good post, thank goodness I missed it....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

^What a pair of lovelies.


----------



## Ropey

What are you looking at?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


> Whack a kitty . Funny Cats - YouTube



Okay, so we're looking at this and saying, "We could make one of those" and then the inevitable -

"We'd hafta get more cats". 

We're traveling right now, in a hotel room, catless. Not a good way to be.

About the adorable bottle babies above - they should never be bottle fed on their backs. Their natural nursing position in on their tummies.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whack a kitty . Funny Cats - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we're looking at this and saying, "We could make one of those" and then the inevitable -
> 
> "We'd hafta get more cats".
> 
> We're traveling right now, in a hotel room, catless. Not a good way to be.
> 
> About the adorable bottle babies above - *they should never be bottle fed on their backs. Their natural nursing position in on their tummies.*
Click to expand...



That's right, that's how they nurse....I never even thought of that.  We had one that we bottle fed, and we just held him like you would a baby.....he did okay, though.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

> This pic was taken right before we tipped over & smashed foster mom's lamp! The moth got away!


----------



## Diana1180

My newest hell raisers... Nala and Simba


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Diana1180 said:


> My newest hell raisers... Nala and Simba




They are so cute, and have cute names, too.


----------



## Mertex

Here is Freakyfritz hiding in a grocery bag, and Dolly wondering what she is doing in there!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hover cat!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> Here is Freakyfritz hiding in a grocery bag, and Dolly wondering what she is doing in there!



They are so cute, and the one outside of the bag has some unusual markings with the orange?  Cool cat!


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Freakyfritz hiding in a grocery bag, and Dolly wondering what she is doing in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute, and the one outside of the bag has some unusual markings with the orange?  Cool cat!
Click to expand...


We got her at the shelter, and they had her down as a "Calico", but she's a tabby with rare markings of yellow mixed with the gray.  We have a Calico, and Dolly is not a Calico.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Freakyfritz hiding in a grocery bag, and Dolly wondering what she is doing in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute, and the one outside of the bag has some unusual markings with the orange?  Cool cat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got her at the shelter, and they had her down as a "Calico", but she's a tabby with rare markings of yellow mixed with the gray.  We have a Calico, and Dolly is not a Calico.
Click to expand...


Yes, she looks like a mixture of an orange and a gray tabby to me too.  Pretty markings though.  I like when they have unusual markings.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute, and the one outside of the bag has some unusual markings with the orange?  Cool cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got her at the shelter, and they had her down as a "Calico", but she's a tabby with rare markings of yellow mixed with the gray.  We have a Calico, and Dolly is not a Calico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she looks like a mixture of an orange and a gray tabby to me too.  Pretty markings though.  I like when they have unusual markings.
Click to expand...


Freakyfritz (my name for our son's cat which we are taking back to him in Ca next month, and who he named Snicklefritz) is a gray tabby, and has some beautiful markings.  Here, she blends with the bedspread.

This is Freaky.


----------



## ChrisL

My grandmother used to have one that looked like he had a bull's eye on him.  

Similar to this one here.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda

Ropey said:


>



That's very cool. I like it.


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


> That's very cool. I like it.



Me too. It feeds into their natural instincts. 






And keeps them away from more unnatural ones.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Of course I fit.......


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


>



We're so cute here Ropey


----------



## Ropey

Cat's make things cute. I don't know why or how but if I watch one long enough, I end up laughing.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



I don't see any kitties, just a green square.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Awww, so cute.


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any kitties, just a green square.
Click to expand...







Ooops, they it is.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any kitties, just a green square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, they it is.
Click to expand...


How cute!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




I want that kitty......


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




He looks like he's part Fox.....that fluffy tail.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Of course I fit.......








^ Evo rules from a big box!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?


----------



## Ropey

gallantwarrior said:


> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?



I think to them, it's just another box.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Ropey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think to them, it's just another box.
Click to expand...


They'll desert their box for fresh, warm, _clean_ laundry.  Most of my clothes have cat hairs on them...the hair is still attached to the cats, mostly.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## gallantwarrior

Ropey said:


>



10 lb cat in a 5 lb box.  Gotta luv it!


----------



## Ropey

^ 

Yep


----------



## gallantwarrior

Ropey said:


> ^
> 
> Yep



Are those yours?


----------



## Ropey

gallantwarrior said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those yours?
Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jarlaxle

gallantwarrior said:


> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?



Why is it that a cat, when it has muddy paws, can take about ten seconds to transform into a bloody centipede, cover the floor with wet paw marks, then transform back into a feline as you return with a towel?!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

gallantwarrior said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think to them, it's just another box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll desert their box for fresh, warm, _clean_ laundry.  Most of my clothes have cat hairs on them...the hair is still attached to the cats, mostly.
Click to expand...


If you want to know where the cats are, get hot laundry out of the dryer. 

Or make the bed. 

No matter how old, they love to "help" make the bed.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




Awww, quit posting such cute kittens....I'm going to end up getting another one and it's going to be your fault.


----------



## Mertex

Jarlaxle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that a cat, when it has muddy paws, can take about ten seconds to transform into a bloody centipede, cover the floor with wet paw marks, then transform back into a feline as you return with a towel?!
Click to expand...


Our cat Dolly broke a beautiful crystal ash tray that we've had (and have never used) for more than 30 years.....he was either being chased by another of our cats or chasing the other cat and ran up our TV table where the ash tray has been for several years.  It bothered me a bit, but not enough to get after her....we just put it in the trash and vacuumed up the pieces of glass....she didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Awww, quit posting such cute kittens....I'm going to end up getting another one and it's going to be your fault.





Clearly you want another one and they sure don't eat much.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with cats and a basket full of clean laundry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that a cat, when it has muddy paws, can take about ten seconds to transform into a bloody centipede, cover the floor with wet paw marks, then transform back into a feline as you return with a towel?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our cat Dolly broke a beautiful crystal ash tray that we've had (and have never used) for more than 30 years.....he was either being chased by another of our cats or chasing the other cat and ran up our TV table where the ash tray has been for several years.  It bothered me a bit, but not enough to get after her....we just put it in the trash and vacuumed up the pieces of glass....she didn't do it on purpose.
Click to expand...


And there are the 'cat moments' of insanity


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, quit posting such cute kittens....I'm going to end up getting another one and it's going to be your fault.
Click to expand...


I got dibs on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GAWD, that baby could give you cavities.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Ropey

Wow!


----------



## Ropey

Caffrey, the amazing moggie who survives on two legs... and they're both on the same side!

Link

Another wow of a different kind.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Our cats love to rest their heads on our shoes, if we leave them on the floor...when we're watching TV....guess they like the smell?


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cats love to rest their heads on our shoes, if we leave them on the floor...when we're watching TV....guess they like the smell?
Click to expand...


All our cats have slept at the feet of our beds. When I was growing up, we had a 5 bed family and they would move to different beds and different feet.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

This one may be a tad spoiled.....


----------



## Mertex

This one definitely.....spoiled...........


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Youch

Love your avatar  Hubba Hubba...

I've got a 5yo Bengal.  Very masculine, very independent, very bonded to me alone, very unique.  This dude can jump onto the tops of doors.  He chases dogs (and dogs run away).  He loves raw meat.  he is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


> Wow!



That's the _royal WE are not amused_ cat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

21 Words That Mean Something Different When You&#8217;re A Cat

http://www.buzzfeed.com/floperry/words-that-mean-something-different-when-youre-a-cat

Ain't it the truth!
===================================

Our poor cats are alone while we're away for my honey's cataract surgery. 

Dog went to the kennel and you know how dogs are. The second he sees his bed, his toys, his dish all being gathered up, he knows its kennel time and just goes ballistic. That's the signal for one cat to go hide in my studio and the other under the bed. 

So, we get all packed up and have the master bedroom set up for one cat (the Great Catsby aka Bratsby because he cannot be left alone in the house or with his sister. This cat is like a puppy. He's the Maine coon, eats plastic and beats up on his sister) and Brodie (named for Steve Brodie who jumped off the Brooklyn bridge and lived because we found her huddled on a huge bridge, a tiny abused kitten, starving and badly banged up from having been thrown out of a moving car with the supposed goal of drowning. They missed and she hit the concrete bridge. She's done well but still spooks at almost everything.)

So, the hunt is on for the cats. We finally find him in my studio and her under the bed. They both get new guilt toys and enough food and water for weeks - just in case. We plan to to be gone two nights but you never know. 

We'll go home tomorrow (cataract surgery went well) and, bless their littly furry hearts, they will forgive us for deserting them. 

The dog will be exhausted and sleep for several days.


----------



## Ropey

> &#8220;Toilet roll&#8221;
> 
> What it means to humans: What you wipe your bum with.
> 
> What it means to cats: Something that must be unravelled to the end.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Our cat, Skip, Maine coon with only one front leg, would sit up on his haunches and, with MUCH glee, pull the entire roll into a mess at his feet. 

I will always miss that cat. He was only 4yo when he got cardiomyopathy. We're at the same university (human) hosp for the cataract surgery as the university (vet hosp) we took him to a year and a half ago.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> 21 Words That Mean Something Different When Youre A Cat
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/floperry/words-that-mean-something-different-when-youre-a-cat
> 
> Ain't it the truth!
> ===================================
> 
> Our poor cats are alone while we're away for my honey's cataract surgery.
> 
> Dog went to the kennel and you know how dogs are. The second he sees his bed, his toys, his dish all being gathered up, he knows its kennel time and just goes ballistic. That's the signal for one cat to go hide in my studio and the other under the bed.
> 
> So, we get all packed up and have the master bedroom set up for one cat (the Great Catsby aka Bratsby because he cannot be left alone in the house or with his sister. This cat is like a puppy. He's the Maine coon, eats plastic and beats up on his sister) and Brodie (named for Steve Brodie who jumped off the Brooklyn bridge and lived because we found her huddled on a huge bridge, a tiny abused kitten, starving and badly banged up from having been thrown out of a moving car with the supposed goal of drowning. They missed and she hit the concrete bridge. She's done well but still spooks at almost everything.)
> 
> So, the hunt is on for the cats. We finally find him in my studio and her under the bed. They both get new guilt toys and enough food and water for weeks - just in case. We plan to to be gone two nights but you never know.
> 
> We'll go home tomorrow (cataract surgery went well) and, bless their littly furry hearts, they will forgive us for deserting them.
> 
> The dog will be exhausted and sleep for several days.



Glad to hear the surgery went well.....and I'm sure your cats will be fine (maybe not your home, but the cats will).  When we leave our cats for a few days.....they always find something to do they are not allowed to do when we're home...like climb the dining room table, or move my floor mats from where they are supposed to be! 

Those pictures are perfect explanations of the way cats think.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Words That Mean Something Different When Youre A Cat
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/floperry/words-that-mean-something-different-when-youre-a-cat
> 
> Ain't it the truth!
> ===================================
> 
> Our poor cats are alone while we're away for my honey's cataract surgery.
> 
> Dog went to the kennel and you know how dogs are. The second he sees his bed, his toys, his dish all being gathered up, he knows its kennel time and just goes ballistic. That's the signal for one cat to go hide in my studio and the other under the bed.
> 
> So, we get all packed up and have the master bedroom set up for one cat (the Great Catsby aka Bratsby because he cannot be left alone in the house or with his sister. This cat is like a puppy. He's the Maine coon, eats plastic and beats up on his sister) and Brodie (named for Steve Brodie who jumped off the Brooklyn bridge and lived because we found her huddled on a huge bridge, a tiny abused kitten, starving and badly banged up from having been thrown out of a moving car with the supposed goal of drowning. They missed and she hit the concrete bridge. She's done well but still spooks at almost everything.)
> 
> So, the hunt is on for the cats. We finally find him in my studio and her under the bed. They both get new guilt toys and enough food and water for weeks - just in case. We plan to to be gone two nights but you never know.
> 
> We'll go home tomorrow (cataract surgery went well) and, bless their littly furry hearts, they will forgive us for deserting them.
> 
> The dog will be exhausted and sleep for several days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the surgery went well.....and I'm sure your cats will be fine (maybe not your home, but the cats will).  When we leave our cats for a few days.....they always find something to do they are not allowed to do when we're home...like climb the dining room table, or move my floor mats from where they are supposed to be!
> 
> Those pictures are perfect explanations of the way cats think.....
Click to expand...


Yep - clearing tables is Catsby's specialty. 

He's so huge, one good stretch is all it takes but if there's anything left, he'll do just like the cat in the video - one by one, he just pushes them off.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## gallantwarrior

Watching Sherman and Peepers play this afternoon makes me wonder...are they spring loaded or made of rubber?   It's so much fun to watch them romp.


----------



## Ropey

They just never run out of something to do.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



That is sooooooo cute.....


----------



## Mertex

I'm so glad my Cat Lover's thread is still here.....argh....going to be a while before I can navigate through this new software as fast as I used to with the old one...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Stephanie

I'd say Mertex was a cat in a past life

love the pictures,  as I'm a cat lover also.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




This picture could very well represent a couple of our members here.....


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>



I think my cats would like to do that to me.....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture could very well represent a couple of our members here.....
Click to expand...


And they take turns. Yep, yep, yep.

@Statistikhengst 
@Yurt


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

*I was reading this book and almost fell asleep*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I posted this one over at the funny pictures thread, and I'm posting it here too!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture could very well represent a couple of our members here.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they take turns. Yep, yep, yep.
> 
> @Statistikhengst
> @Yurt
Click to expand...



I'm the dominant one with the good paw technique.


----------



## Stephanie

ChrisL said:


>



that one cracked me up...lol


----------



## Stephanie

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture could very well represent a couple of our members here.....
Click to expand...


I know I've wanted to do that to a couple.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Meet Venus the Two-Faced Cat

Wow


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Stephanie

cool and funny pictures of my favorite pet, the kitty cat

I've LOL at a few

good job


----------



## Luddly Neddite

A picture really is worth a thousand words ...


----------



## Stephanie

I posted these in another cat thread but think they're worth sharing with new people

took these just up the road from  where we lived in Anderson-Clear Alaska

Here kitty..



kitty kitty kitty kitty


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Stephanie

You're going to do, whaaat?


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


>




Hey Ropey - where did you find this photo?

That's MY Maine coon, The Great Catsby and MY bathroom counter. 

As I posted it before, you can guess where I was when I took the pic!

The photo is about a year and a half old and he's enormous now.


----------



## Ropey

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ropey - where did you find this photo?
> 
> That's MY Maine coon, The Great Catsby and MY bathroom counter.
> 
> As I posted it before, you can guess where I was when I took the pic!
> 
> The photo is about a year and a half old and he's enormous now.
Click to expand...


He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Meet Venus the Two-Faced Cat
> 
> Wow



That cat is really strange looking.  I'll bet that doesn't happen often!


----------



## ChrisL

Stephanie said:


> You're going to do, whaaat?



Lol!  That cat looks stoned.    He must have been into the catnip!


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Venus the Two-Faced Cat
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat is really strange looking.  I'll bet that doesn't happen often!
Click to expand...


Yep, I sure took a second look.


----------



## Mertex

*She's going dancing.....*


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.



I like all animals but I especially like cats.  I have two indoor cats, both rescue, one with only 3 legs.  

I have two outdoor cats. One outdoor cat belonged to my neighbor and she asked me to feed it while she was on vacation but now it turns out she's not coming back.  It's a Toyger and she says it was quite expensive.  It's a magnificent cat.  Toyger has a gray, tri-colored feral friend.  I feed them both and will get them an igloo when winter comes.

I can't bring Toyger inside because my two indoor cats don't get along with each other, and adding a third cat to that mix might be dangerous at this point.  I am exhausted just trying to mediate between the two indoors that want my undivided attention while hissing and scratching at each other.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like all animals but I especially like cats.  I have two indoor cats, both rescue, one with only 3 legs.
> 
> I have two outdoor cats. One outdoor cat belonged to my neighbor and she asked me to feed it while she was on vacation but now it turns out she's not coming back.  It's a Toyger and she says it was quite expensive.  It's a magnificent cat.  Toyger has a gray, tri-colored feral friend.  I feed them both and will get them an igloo when winter comes.
> 
> I can't bring Toyger inside because my two indoor cats don't get along with each other, and adding a third cat to that mix might be dangerous at this point.  I am exhausted just trying to mediate between the two indoors that want my undivided attention while hissing and scratching at each other.
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing Genevieve.....we'd like to see some pictures, Toyger sounds like one of those beautiful cats I'd like to own someday.....


----------



## Mertex

*Quints*


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.
> 
> Here's his picture...
Click to expand...


Our Maine Coon named Bob Cat lived to be 17 years old.  We bought him in a feed store in Eagle River, Alaska when he weighed 1 pound and he grew to 20 pounds.  He was diabetic for the last 7 years of his life and I gave him 2 insulin shots a day for all 7 years.  He reminded me it was time for his shot if I got busy doing something else and forgot.
Here is a picture of Bob in his festive Christmas-wear.  His obvious enthusiasm says everything.


----------



## Genevieve

My three-legged Spidey Cat.  Sitting on the important stuff, of course.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> *She's going dancing.....*



Awww!    That is so adorable!


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like all animals but I especially like cats.  I have two indoor cats, both rescue, one with only 3 legs.
> 
> I have two outdoor cats. One outdoor cat belonged to my neighbor and she asked me to feed it while she was on vacation but now it turns out she's not coming back.  It's a Toyger and she says it was quite expensive.  It's a magnificent cat.  Toyger has a gray, tri-colored feral friend.  I feed them both and will get them an igloo when winter comes.
> 
> I can't bring Toyger inside because my two indoor cats don't get along with each other, and adding a third cat to that mix might be dangerous at this point.  I am exhausted just trying to mediate between the two indoors that want my undivided attention while hissing and scratching at each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Genevieve.....we'd like to see some pictures, Toyger sounds like one of those beautiful cats I'd like to own someday.....
Click to expand...


Here are a couple of pics.  Toy talks a lot and is very affectionate.  I am trying hard not to get attached because he's not really mine..........  though he has been pretty much abandoned by his owner.  They could come back to claim him at some point.

Nose to nose with Spidey (who is very territorial although we've only had him 6 months):


----------



## Genevieve

Through the glass:


----------



## ChrisL

Genevieve said:


> Through the glass:
> View attachment 31369



I used to have 2 cats that looked just like him.  They were brothers, Spike and Badooba.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Our Maine Coon named Bob Cat lived to be 17 years old.  We bought him in a feed store in Eagle River, Alaska when he weighed 1 pound and he grew to 20 pounds.  He was diabetic for the last 7 years of his life and I gave him 2 insulin shots a day for all 7 years.  He reminded me it was time for his shot if I got busy doing something else and forgot.
> Here is a picture of Bob in his festive Christmas-wear.  His obvious enthusiasm says everything.View attachment 31366



They are so funny.....here's our cat Oso with my son's cap....he was not amused.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Here are a couple of pics.  Toy talks a lot and is very affectionate.  I am trying hard not to get attached because he's not really mine..........  though he has been pretty much abandoned by his owner.  They could come back to claim him at some point.
> 
> Nose to nose with Spidey (who is very territorial although we've only had him 6 months):
> View attachment 31368



Toyger looks a lot like my son's cat whom I call Freakyfritz  because she is so freaky, everything frightens her.


----------



## Genevieve

drifter said:


>



I am loving these excellent cat pictures.
I guess I had better try to get some better ones of my sweet kitties.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving these excellent cat pictures.
> I guess I had better try to get some better ones of my sweet kitties.
Click to expand...


Yepp.....they need to be showcased....we love to see them...


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.  Toy talks a lot and is very affectionate.  I am trying hard not to get attached because he's not really mine..........  though he has been pretty much abandoned by his owner.  They could come back to claim him at some point.
> 
> Nose to nose with Spidey (who is very territorial although we've only had him 6 months):
> View attachment 31368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyger looks a lot like my son's cat whom I call Freakyfritz  but she is so freaky, everything frightens her.
Click to expand...

Oh I get that "Freaky fritz" thing.  Our 3-legged cat Spidey had just gotten over his amputation when we got him.  He also lost his manhood at that same time (he is 4 years old so he was pretty used to that I think).  I am certain he suffers from PTSD.  Anytime anything touches him near the stump, he spazzes.  Sometimes he is sleeping and thinks he's been touched.......and spazzes for a while.  He has a phantom leg that he still scratches his left ear with. And sometimes when he wakes up he forgets he's missing a leg and flops around a bit. He had a rough time of it with all the loss and a new house with a cat living there on top of it.  But he's pretty content now (as you can see in the picture I posted) and the PTSD acts up only rarely.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.  Toy talks a lot and is very affectionate.  I am trying hard not to get attached because he's not really mine..........  though he has been pretty much abandoned by his owner.  They could come back to claim him at some point.
> 
> Nose to nose with Spidey (who is very territorial although we've only had him 6 months):
> View attachment 31368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyger looks a lot like my son's cat whom I call Freakyfritz  but she is so freaky, everything frightens her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get that "Freaky fritz" thing.  Our 3-legged cat Spidey had just gotten over his amputation when we got him.  He also lost his manhood at that same time (he is 4 years old so he was pretty used to that I think).  I am certain he suffers from PTSD.  Anytime anything touches him near the stump, he spazzes.  Sometimes he is sleeping and thinks he's been touched.......and spazzes for a while.  He has a phantom leg that he still scratches his left ear with. And sometimes when he wakes up he forgets he's missing a leg and flops around a bit. He had a rough time of it with all the loss and a new house with a cat living there on top of it.  But he's pretty content now (as you can see in the picture I posted) and the PTSD acts up only rarely.
Click to expand...


We're taking her (Freaky Fritz)  back to our son in California next month.  My husband has gotten attached to her and had hoped that our son wouldn't want her back.  We brought her home with us last Aug cause he was in the process of moving and was staying with friends who already had a cat and landlord wasn't going to allow another one.  I'll miss her but in a way I'm glad she's going back.  Our Cali never got used to her and they snarl at each other all the time.

I couldn't tell that Spidey only had 3 legs, I had to look again.  Looks like he's Burmese or maybe has some Siamese in him?  Glad that the PTSD doesn't act up too often, poor thing.


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.  Toy talks a lot and is very affectionate.  I am trying hard not to get attached because he's not really mine..........  though he has been pretty much abandoned by his owner.  They could come back to claim him at some point.
> 
> Nose to nose with Spidey (who is very territorial although we've only had him 6 months):
> View attachment 31368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyger looks a lot like my son's cat whom I call Freakyfritz  but she is so freaky, everything frightens her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get that "Freaky fritz" thing.  Our 3-legged cat Spidey had just gotten over his amputation when we got him.  He also lost his manhood at that same time (he is 4 years old so he was pretty used to that I think).  I am certain he suffers from PTSD.  Anytime anything touches him near the stump, he spazzes.  Sometimes he is sleeping and thinks he's been touched.......and spazzes for a while.  He has a phantom leg that he still scratches his left ear with. And sometimes when he wakes up he forgets he's missing a leg and flops around a bit. He had a rough time of it with all the loss and a new house with a cat living there on top of it.  But he's pretty content now (as you can see in the picture I posted) and the PTSD acts up only rarely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're taking her (Freaky Fritz)  back to our son in California next month.  My husband has gotten attached to her and had hoped that our son wouldn't want her back.  We brought her home with us last Aug cause he was in the process of moving and was staying with friends who already had a cat and landlord wasn't going to allow another one.  I'll miss her but in a way I'm glad she's going back.  Our Cali never got used to her and they snarl at each other all the time.
> 
> I couldn't tell that Spidey only had 3 legs, I had to look again.  Looks like he's Burmese or maybe has some Siamese in him?  Glad that the PTSD doesn't act up too often, poor thing.
Click to expand...


Not sure what Spidey is. He looks Siamese with blue slightly-crossed eyes. He has no tail (that wasn't part of the amputation).  He was a street cat until his leg got mangled.  Then some college students had him taken care of and fostered him.  My daughter who teaches at a state U told me about him and I knew he was mine.  He has adapted well to indoor life so I doubt he was a street cat for long. They tried to find his owners, but nobody claimed him.  My other cat Baby who is a Tuxedo girl lives up high and Spidey lives on the floor.  They come nose to nose and he is curious and she hisses.  If she gets down onto the floor he chases her and he will not allow her to use the cat box if he can keep her from it (they don't share a box but he doesn't like her using hers either).  She adored Bob.......not so much Spidey.  And since he attacks her when he can, it's no wonder.  I give them daily lectures on getting along, but so far, my lectures aren't working.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Not sure what Spidey is. He looks Siamese with blue slightly-crossed eyes. He has no tail (that wasn't part of the amputation).  He was a street cat until his leg got mangled.  Then some college students had him taken care of and fostered him.  My daughter who teaches at a state U told me about him and I knew he was mine.  He has adapted well to indoor life so I doubt he was a street cat for long. They tried to find his owners, but nobody claimed him.  My other cat Baby who is a Tuxedo girl lives up high and Spidey lives on the floor.  They come nose to nose and he is curious and she hisses.  If she gets down onto the floor he chases her and he will not allow her to use the cat box if he can keep her from it.  She adored Bob.......not so much Spidey.  And since he attacks her when he can, it's no wonder.  I give them daily lectures on getting along, but so far, my lectures aren't working.



They sound just like Freaky and Cali.  You can hear them chasing each other upstairs, they sound like horses.  Our baby Dolly, gets along with all of them.  She goes right up to them and bats at them in a playful manner and for some reason none of them hiss at her.  We got her at the shelter, she's 18 months old, but hasn't gotten very big.  Freaky and Cali are both fatsos.  We also adopted my aunt's cat, Bootsie, when she went into a nursing home, and Bootsie is very docile.  She stays mostly in one room, occasionally she will come downstairs but if the other cats are around she moseys on upstairs really quickly.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Spidey is. He looks Siamese with blue slightly-crossed eyes. He has no tail (that wasn't part of the amputation).  He was a street cat until his leg got mangled.  Then some college students had him taken care of and fostered him.  My daughter who teaches at a state U told me about him and I knew he was mine.  He has adapted well to indoor life so I doubt he was a street cat for long. They tried to find his owners, but nobody claimed him.  My other cat Baby who is a Tuxedo girl lives up high and Spidey lives on the floor.  They come nose to nose and he is curious and she hisses.  If she gets down onto the floor he chases her and he will not allow her to use the cat box if he can keep her from it.  She adored Bob.......not so much Spidey.  And since he attacks her when he can, it's no wonder.  I give them daily lectures on getting along, but so far, my lectures aren't working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound just like Freaky and Cali.  You can hear them chasing each other upstairs, they sound like horses.  Our baby Dolly, gets along with all of them.  She goes right up to them and bats at them in a playful manner and for some reason none of them hiss at her.  We got her at the shelter, she's 18 months old, but hasn't gotten very big.  Freaky and Cali are both fatsos.  We also adopted my aunt's cat, Bootsie, when she went into a nursing home, and Bootsie is very docile.  She stays mostly in one room, occasionally she will come downstairs but if the other cats are around she moseys on upstairs really quickly.
Click to expand...


Both of my cats want to be right by me.  Baby likes to sit on my keyboard and Spidey at my feet.  He and I seemed to bond the moment we met.  I brought him home in my arms because I knew he would be scared .... and I knew better to do that with a full-grown cat I didn't know ... but he snuggled right into my arms and rode with me fine for the 45 minute car trip.  I just wish they got along.  

This picture is about the closest they can get without the hissing.  Baby has a bed on my desk. Luckily it's a big desk.


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Both of my cats want to be right by me.  Baby likes to sit on my keyboard and Spidey at my feet.  He and I seemed to bond the moment we met.  I brought him home in my arms because I knew he would be scared .... and I knew better to do that with a full-grown cat I didn't know ... but he snuggled right into my arms and rode with me fine for the 45 minute car trip.  I just wish they got along.
> 
> This picture is about the closest they can get without the hissing.  Baby has a bed on my desk. Luckily it's a big desk.
> View attachment 31374



They are both so cute.  All of ours are rather aloof with me.   Cali and Freaky will jump up on my husband's lap while he is watching TV.  Dolly is the only one that will cuddle next to me, but doesn't like being held.  Bootsie is still rather shy and we've had her almost 10 months, now.


----------



## Genevieve

Mertex said:


> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my cats want to be right by me.  Baby likes to sit on my keyboard and Spidey at my feet.  He and I seemed to bond the moment we met.  I brought him home in my arms because I knew he would be scared .... and I knew better to do that with a full-grown cat I didn't know ... but he snuggled right into my arms and rode with me fine for the 45 minute car trip.  I just wish they got along.
> 
> This picture is about the closest they can get without the hissing.  Baby has a bed on my desk. Luckily it's a big desk.
> View attachment 31374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both so cute.  All of ours are rather aloof with me.   Cali and Freaky will jump up on my husband's lap while he is watching TV.  Dolly is the only one that will cuddle next to me, but doesn't like being held.  Bootsie is still rather shy and we've had her almost 10 months, now.
Click to expand...


Neither of mine are lap cats and don't want me to pick them up.  Baby wants to nuzzle my hands as I type. She wants pets.  That's all.  I pick them up anyway.   When Spidey got used to all of us he didn't snuggle up to me and rarely does it now.  It is good he did that that one day.  But they both have to stay close to me (competition?). And they both talk to me a lot. Spidey has his big Siamese voice normally when calling out to me or when talking to the outdoor cats.  But when he responds to me he uses a baby voice (I wonder if he's mocking me since I use a baby voice when talking to him).


----------



## Mertex

Genevieve said:


> Neither of mine are lap cats and don't want me to pick them up.  Baby wants to nuzzle my hands as I type. She wants pets.  That's all.  I pick them up anyway.   When Spidey got used to all of us he didn't snuggle up to me and rarely does it now.  It is good he did that that one day.  But they both have to stay close to me (competition?). And they both talk to me a lot. Spidey has his big Siamese voice normally when calling out to me or when talking to the outdoor cats.  But when he responds to me he uses a baby voice (I wonder if he's mocking me since I use a baby voice when talking to him).



I find it amazing that although they are aloof, they all want to be where we are at.  In the morning, when we are having breakfast they are all in the surrounding area.  In the evening when we are watching TV they all have their spots in the den, close to where we are.  Dolly will be up on the sofa with us, Cali will be on a mat on the floor, Fritz will be close by but not too close since she doesn't like Cali and Bootsie may be on the steps looking on.

The two outdoor cats, one of them doesn't like to be touched...will not allow you to, the other one is the same way except if you are sitting down, then he may come and rub on you for a pet.  But, when we are walking in our yard (we have acreage), they follow us.  It's so funny, we stop and they stop, we walk and they sometimes run in front or just follow.


----------



## ChrisL

Genevieve said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genevieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my cats want to be right by me.  Baby likes to sit on my keyboard and Spidey at my feet.  He and I seemed to bond the moment we met.  I brought him home in my arms because I knew he would be scared .... and I knew better to do that with a full-grown cat I didn't know ... but he snuggled right into my arms and rode with me fine for the 45 minute car trip.  I just wish they got along.
> 
> This picture is about the closest they can get without the hissing.  Baby has a bed on my desk. Luckily it's a big desk.
> View attachment 31374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both so cute.  All of ours are rather aloof with me.   Cali and Freaky will jump up on my husband's lap while he is watching TV.  Dolly is the only one that will cuddle next to me, but doesn't like being held.  Bootsie is still rather shy and we've had her almost 10 months, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of mine are lap cats and don't want me to pick them up.  Baby wants to nuzzle my hands as I type. She wants pets.  That's all.  I pick them up anyway.   When Spidey got used to all of us he didn't snuggle up to me and rarely does it now.  It is good he did that that one day.  But they both have to stay close to me (competition?). And they both talk to me a lot. Spidey has his big Siamese voice normally when calling out to me or when talking to the outdoor cats.  But when he responds to me he uses a baby voice (I wonder if he's mocking me since I use a baby voice when talking to him).
Click to expand...


I think that most cats don't really like being picked up and held.  Some of them tolerate it though.  They are just too independent.    They like to cuddle but on their terms.  Lol!


----------



## Stephanie

I've had some cats that had some real mind problems...One we driving in our truck and I kept hearing a noise  in the engine compartment, my ex said it was the belts. He finally pulled over lifted the hood and out shot this cat. Well I couldn't just leave it, so we caught it, took home and it was a pitiful thing. Teeth and breath you couldn't get near, jumped at every sound it heard, so I nicknamed it, Skitty kitty. But, I had a big male cat "that I had rescued from the pound and it's tail had been caught in a car door,  so all it had was nubby tail" at the time and he took her under his wing and it was just darn cute. I've had  a lot of cats over my 60 years. Don't have one now but I'm trying to talk my roommate/boyfriend to let me get one. He has a 70 pound golden/lab mix dog and he's saying no cats. I'll wear him down eventually...lol


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> *Quints*



Those are georgeous siamese cats. Just beautiful.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.



Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.

Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.
> 
> Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.
Click to expand...


My grampy would have a FIT if he saw that.  He hated when the cats were on the tables or on the counters.  He always said he hated cats, but I always saw him being nice to them UNLESS they were on the table or the counter.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.
> 
> Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grampy would have a FIT if he saw that.  He hated when the cats were on the tables or on the counters.  He always said he hated cats, but I always saw him being nice to them UNLESS they were on the table or the counter.
Click to expand...


I won't let my cats go on the table.  That's probably why they don't jump on my lap like they do on my husband's lap, I yell at them when I see them on the table, and they quickly jump off.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Catsby never lays on the table when we eat but he does like to stretch out to watch what's going on. I sent that photo to the woman who rescued/fostered Catsby's parents (I should post a photo I have of her holding his daddy - that is one humongous cat). The cats came from a mill situation but you'd never know it to look at them now. 

Anyway, this reminds me of a dear sweet cat I found frozen to death way back in the 70s in Denver. He was in a park, looked very dead but when I picked him up, he made a funny groaning sound which I first took to be gasses escaping. But, when I held him up to my ear, I could hear a a very faint heart beat. I stuffed him into my coat and took him home. Wrapped him in my electric blanket, turned on high and left the bundle sitting at the end of the couch. When he came out of it, he turned out to be a huge grey and white tom cat. His fur hung on him like folds of fabric. 

I didn't want to keep him and in those days I was doing my own placement of strays and fosters and was placing like 10 or more every month. Since I planned on placing him, I called him Roger the Lodger.  But I fell in love with the big galoot and had him for another 10 years or so. Moved him Tucson with us where he got out of the house one day and some jerk sprayed him with anti freeze. Of course I didn't know that's what was wrong so he lived another almost 2 weeks in absolute misery. (This is why I harp about keeping cats inside - there are assholes like that who take delight in torturing animals.)

Anyway, he liked to lay lengthwise on the table while I ate. He never begged and sometimes I would pet him with one hand while eating or writing with the other. 
Roger appointed himself Mother to any and all foster kittens I brought in. I loved that cat a lot and he saved a lot cat's lives.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.
> 
> Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grampy would have a FIT if he saw that.  He hated when the cats were on the tables or on the counters.  He always said he hated cats, but I always saw him being nice to them UNLESS they were on the table or the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't let my cats go on the table.  That's probably why they don't jump on my lap like they do on my husband's lap, I yell at them when I see them on the table, and they quickly jump off.
Click to expand...


And get right back on when  you're not around.


----------



## Mr. H.

I hate my cat. There... I said it.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> I hate my cat. There... I said it.



  Why?  What did the kitty ever do to you?


----------



## Mertex

This is really interesting.

IKEA Let Loose a Herd of 100 Cats Into Store to See What Happens


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> This is really interesting.
> 
> IKEA Let Loose a Herd of 100 Cats Into Store to See What Happens



They certainly did get all mushy about traumatizing a hundred cats, didn't they. I wouldn't consider putting my cats through something so dumb yet possibly dangerous.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The ultimate in "nom nom turn".


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

A real cool and intelligent cat....


----------



## Ropey

Luddly Neddite said:


> The ultimate in "nom nom turn".



 

Thanks


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



This cat has the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## Mertex

This doesn't look healthy.....what do you all think?


----------



## Ropey

^I wouldn't feed my guys that way. They wouldn't be able to have fun because they couldn't move like their brains would tell theme they should.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.
> 
> Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.
Click to expand...


He is a gorgeous cat, isn't he?

Love the name "Catsby" too.  That's great.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beauty.  I found the picture in a search on photobucket and it came up. I uploaded it to imageupload because I don't want pictures linking to places like photobucket, pinterest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked him but this is why I don't post pics of my artwork, 'cept those are my paintings in the background in the photo below.
> 
> Anyway, here he is as he looks now. He really is enormous and he's still growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a gorgeous cat, isn't he?
> 
> Love the name "Catsby" too.  That's great.
Click to expand...


Short for The Great Catsby but he answers to Dammit Bratsby!


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> ^I wouldn't feed my guys that way. They wouldn't be able to have fun because they couldn't move like their brains would tell theme they should.



The one on the bottom looks like our Boots, except Boots isn't black, she's charcoal gray.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I wouldn't feed my guys that way. They wouldn't be able to have fun because they couldn't move like their brains would tell theme they should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the bottom looks like our Boots, except Boots isn't black, she's charcoal gray.
Click to expand...


I had a Boots once too.  She was a long-haired calico with white paws.  Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures, but she looked a lot like the cat below.


----------



## Mertex

I love this cat, don't know if it's Nala or just looks like Nala....but the expression on its face is so cute.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Awwww!  This is SO cute!!  Kitty made a bed!    These pictures really make me want to get a cat, but I'm just not prepared to have a pet right now.


----------



## ChrisL

Must cat love!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

A page of cat photos -

Cat Saturday 35 Photos theCHIVE


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



I don't know why this post would get a "disagree" mark, Mertex.  It's adorable!


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe kitty will clean that filthy sink while he's in there!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Lol.  What happened?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  What happened?
Click to expand...


I have no idea. That's why I posted that smiley.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea. That's why I posted that smiley.
Click to expand...


I hate it when the pics get messed up!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why this post would get a "disagree" mark, Mertex.  It's adorable!
Click to expand...



Because some people are dicks and they just want to be ugly.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why this post would get a "disagree" mark, Mertex.  It's adorable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people are dicks and they just want to be ugly.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean.  I just give their negative karma right back to them!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> I don't know why this post would get a "disagree" mark, Mertex.  It's adorable!



Because some people are dicks and they just want to be ugly.[/QUOTE]






Some cats just wake up on the wrong side of the foot.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why this post would get a "disagree" mark, Mertex.  It's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people are dicks and they just want to be ugly.
Click to expand...







Some cats just wake up on the wrong side of the foot. 

[/QUOTE]

Poor kitty.  He looks more grumpy than grumpy cat!


----------



## Mertex

*Or you could carry pictures in your wallet...*


----------



## Esmeralda

BFF


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Precious!


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious!
Click to expand...

Aren't they just the cutest?  Irresistible.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they just the cutest?  Irresistible.
Click to expand...


I want to pick them up and cuddle with them!  So cute!!!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

*I Off To Work......




*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

These cats are working so hard!


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


>





Are you meowing at me?


----------



## Esmeralda

Animal Lover Shares a Hug With Giant Feline Friend Storyful - Yahoo Screen


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


>



How does a feline approximately 20-22" long stretch to approximately 36" anyway?


----------



## saveliberty

I r here hoomans!  You may proceed to love me, until I decide enough is enough and bite/claw you.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a feline approximately 20-22" long stretch to approximately 36" anyway?
Click to expand...


They must be part rubber band!  Lol!


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> I think that most cats don't really like being picked up and held.  Some of them tolerate it though.  They are just too independent.    They like to cuddle but on their terms.  Lol!



One of mine will annoy me until I pick her up, then ride on my shoulder.  She will also crawl onto a lap at any opportunity.  This wouldn't be a problem...but she has gone from a 4lb kitten to about 16lbs of cat!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


> This doesn't look healthy.....what do you all think?



I think someone needs a diet!


----------



## saveliberty

Your lap is mine.  You are mine.   What is this yours stuff?


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most cats don't really like being picked up and held.  Some of them tolerate it though.  They are just too independent.    They like to cuddle but on their terms.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of mine will annoy me until I pick her up, then ride on my shoulder.  She will also crawl onto a lap at any opportunity.  This wouldn't be a problem...but she has gone from a 4lb kitten to about 16lbs of cat!
Click to expand...


That is a HUGE cat!  What kind of cat is it?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Orange tabby.

She's the middle-size cat.  I also have a tiny 8lb black shorthair and a 29lb Maine Coon Cat.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> Orange tabby.
> 
> She's the middle-size cat.  I also have a tiny 8lb black shorthair and a 29lb Maine Coon Cat.



Wow!  You must really love cats.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> These cats are working so hard!


Yes, I noticed that....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Animal Lover Shares a Hug With Giant Feline Friend Storyful - Yahoo Screen


Amazing.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Nosy Triplets




*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

*On break....*


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> *On break....*



What an adorable cat!


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On break....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable cat!
Click to expand...



I love his moon shaped face and round eyes.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

The king.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> The king.



Is that a picture?  Looks like a very realistic painting.....


----------



## Ropey

^It's so hard to tell, what with the editing tools available to the photographer and artist creating from a digital medium.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ^It's so hard to tell, what with the editing tools available to the photographer and artist creating from a digital medium.



It's amazing.  Some of the digitally produced pictures are so awesome.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

These are so great!  I LOVE them!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On break....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable cat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love his moon shaped face and round eyes.....
Click to expand...

Moon shaped face and round eyes: reminds me of a guy I went out with once.....okay, twice.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

I recently slept with five cats (big kittens actually) on the bed. They purred all night.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



For some reason, I can only see these in my reply box, and then after I reply to them, they show up on the thread.  That is SO strange.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


>



No picture.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No picture.
Click to expand...


I had forgotten that images from themetapicture.com don't show up. Sorry 'bout that. Here's a link to the full size. Funny enough to take a look. 

Sick Chemistry Joke... - The Meta Picture


----------



## ChrisL

@Luddly Neddite   Maybe it's the browser you are using?


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Hey!  It's showing up now!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



You always seem to find the best pensive cat moments.


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>





It's almost like being in a box.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

Mindful said:


> I recently slept with five cats (big kittens actually) on the bed. They purred all night.


Ours try to do that, but they don't like each other so they end up rotating.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I can only see these in my reply box, and then after I reply to them, they show up on the thread.  That is SO strange.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Yeah, me too.  I was just skipping over them because I figured they had been taken down by owner....that happens a lot in Photobucket....the owner of the picture is cancelled and all their pictures go bye-bye....but when I read your post, I hit reply on this one, and sure enough, there's the picture!  Thanks.


----------



## Mertex

We'll be down to 3 indoor cats and two outdoors when we return home from our vacation in sunny Ca.  We brought freaky fritz back to my son.  We've been taking care of her for a year, and now that my son has an apartment and he can keep her, we decided to bring her back to him.  His girlfriend has a cat, and she (cat) and Freaky are not getting along at all.  I feel sorry for her, she's been the only one here and now Freaky fritz comes and thinks she's the alpha cat.  Oh well.....they'll adjust, I hope....not my problema........


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> We'll be down to 3 indoor cats and two outdoors when we return home from our vacation in sunny Ca.  We brought freaky fritz back to my son.  We've been taking care of her for a year, and now that my son has an apartment and he can keep her, we decided to bring her back to him.  His girlfriend has a cat, and she (cat) and Freaky are not getting along at all.  I feel sorry for her, she's been the only one here and now Freaky fritz comes and thinks she's the alpha cat.  Oh well.....they'll adjust, I hope....not my problema........



A friend of mine swore by cutting the fur of the first cat that causes trouble.

She says that takes the fight right out of the cat and by the time it grows back, it will have settled in.

She says that once she had to shave three and they sure avoided each other from embarassment

Well, I guess that's why they always look so unhappy when shaven.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be down to 3 indoor cats and two outdoors when we return home from our vacation in sunny Ca.  We brought freaky fritz back to my son.  We've been taking care of her for a year, and now that my son has an apartment and he can keep her, we decided to bring her back to him.  His girlfriend has a cat, and she (cat) and Freaky are not getting along at all.  I feel sorry for her, she's been the only one here and now Freaky fritz comes and thinks she's the alpha cat.  Oh well.....they'll adjust, I hope....not my problema........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine swore by cutting the fur of the first cat that causes trouble.
> 
> She says that takes the fight right out of the cat and by the time it grows back, it will have settled in.
> 
> She says that once she had to shave three and they sure avoided each other from embarassment
> 
> Well, I guess that's why they always look so unhappy when shaven.
Click to expand...


I've heard that you really aren't supposed to shave a cat or dog because their fur serves to help regulate their body temperature.  

Three Reasons You Shouldn t Shave Your Pet ASPCA


----------



## Ropey

I've never done it so I can't say, but I can see how it would either take the fight out of a cat or put one hell of one in it.

I don't want to find out.  The pictures are enough.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> I've never done it so I can't say, but I can see how it would either take the fight out of a cat or put one hell of one in it.
> 
> I don't want to find out.  The pictures are enough.



What is that cat?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done it so I can't say, but I can see how it would either take the fight out of a cat or put one hell of one in it.
> 
> I don't want to find out.  The pictures are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that cat?
Click to expand...


Looks like a Serval.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>





^On a mission


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Kitty no like!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



Ballet kitty!  How sweet!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

*Is it really worth it?*


----------



## Mertex

*This mamma don't like anyone messing with her "precious".......*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> *Is it really worth it?*



I used to have a cat that would stick his paw in the glass of milk and drink it off his paw.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it really worth it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a cat that would stick his paw in the glass of milk and drink it off his paw.
Click to expand...


Now that was a smart cat.  This one may not even be able to pull his head out without help....


----------



## Mertex

Muslim cat


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> *This mamma don't like anyone messing with her "precious".......*



And really, what's more important?

Some old lamp or a living breathing creature?

You know what my answer is!



(I love ALL the cat pictures!)


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>


----------



## Michelle420

today is a serious cat face day LOL


----------



## Mertex

Okay.....sure....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

That looks like a "You killed my brudder and now I'm gonna kill you" look.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>




He looks uninterested serious............haha!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Meet Lupo the giant 30 lb. Maine Coon cat. “He’s also extremely cuddly and doubles as a purring blanket in winter,” said Lupo’s human mom via reddit.
“I’m 4’10”, but he is still a pretty big boy,” she added. “He’s actually not quite done growing yet. Lupo’s almost three, and Maine Coons generally finish growing at five. He’s got time to become even more fluffy. He was the size of a ‘typical’ cat at three months.”
“(Maine Coons) also happen to be the largest breed of cat, not counting Savannahs. They are long-haired, but that insulation works both ways- keeps the heat in in the winter, and keeps it out in the summer. They are wonderful! Not only do you get a lot of cat to love, but they are amazing loyal, playful, and are generally your buddies from day 1.”
“He loves getting his belly rubbed, and even flops down on the floor, purring unexpectedly,” she wrote. “He follows me from room to room, and I know when he lies on the floor, stomach up, he actually wants belly-rubs.”
Meet Lupo the giant Maine Coon cat.



“I’m 4’10”, but he is still a pretty big boy.”



Lupo when he was a kitten. “He was the size of a ‘typical’ cat at three months.”



“He loves getting his belly rubbed, and even flops down on the floor, purring unexpectedly.”



Lupo and his buddy.



He’s extremely cuddly.



“…and doubles as a purring blanket in winter.”


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OMG. I hope Catsby doesn't get that big.  ^^^   He's nigh on to impossible already and not yet full grown.


====

I'd bet some of these are staged but, FWIW -
Distractify 25 Unlucky Cats Whose Curiosity Has Gotten Them Completely Stuck

And other links at the bottom.


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> Meet Lupo the giant 30 lb. Maine Coon cat. “He’s also extremely cuddly and doubles as a purring blanket in winter,” said Lupo’s human mom via reddit.
> “I’m 4’10”, but he is still a pretty big boy,” she added. “He’s actually not quite done growing yet. Lupo’s almost three, and Maine Coons generally finish growing at five. He’s got time to become even more fluffy. He was the size of a ‘typical’ cat at three months.”
> “(Maine Coons) also happen to be the largest breed of cat, not counting Savannahs. They are long-haired, but that insulation works both ways- keeps the heat in in the winter, and keeps it out in the summer. They are wonderful! Not only do you get a lot of cat to love, but they are amazing loyal, playful, and are generally your buddies from day 1.”
> “He loves getting his belly rubbed, and even flops down on the floor, purring unexpectedly,” she wrote. “He follows me from room to room, and I know when he lies on the floor, stomach up, he actually wants belly-rubs.”
> Meet Lupo the giant Maine Coon cat.
> 
> “I’m 4’10”, but he is still a pretty big boy.”
> 
> 
> 
> Lupo when he was a kitten. “He was the size of a ‘typical’ cat at three months.”
> 
> “He loves getting his belly rubbed, and even flops down on the floor, purring unexpectedly.”
> 
> Lupo and his buddy.
> 
> He’s extremely cuddly.
> 
> “…and doubles as a purring blanket in winter.”



He doesn't even look like a cat here...more like a furry mountain lion!


----------



## Mertex

This one looks just plain fat.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



Drunk kitty?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


>



You can just send that little one to my house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


>



You can just send that little one to my house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

aawwww - No matter how big they are, all kittens are the same.

Distractify 25 Baby Big Cats That Prove All Felines Are Adorably Alike


----------



## ChrisL

Poor crying kitty!  Oh the drama!


----------



## ChrisL

Stinky feet!


----------



## ChrisL

Kitty says enough talk . . .


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think I've ever seen such a lame attempt at a jump before.  Lol.  He chickens out right in the middle!


----------



## Tresha91203

How to walk a cat

How to walk a cat iFunny


----------



## ChrisL

Tresha91203 said:


> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny



My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
Click to expand...



We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.
Click to expand...


My grandmother's cat (Gizmo - lol), hated the leash.  He would fight it all the way.  My grandma would want to go one way, and he would want to go the other.  Needless to say, my grandmother only used it a few times.


----------



## saveliberty

We kept our big black cat on a leash.  Otherwise the neighborhood dogs got nervous.


----------



## ChrisL

Kitty Jenga!


----------



## Ropey

^Very Cool.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

The Great Escape


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

Even my kids played in boxes when they were little.



I did too 



ChrisL said:


>



Wow.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



I used to have a cat like that.  I called him "blonde kitteh."


----------



## Ropey

^ That's certainly a lovely soft looking color.  It makes me want to see just how soft...


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ^ That's certainly a lovely soft looking color.  It makes me want to see just how soft...



That picture looks like it could be Jesus.  Speaking of which, did you know there's a cat bible?    It's very complicated, and you must be an expert in "kitteh" to be able to accurately translate the ancient kitteh scripts.   

Main Page - LOLCat Bible Translation Project


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's certainly a lovely soft looking color.  It makes me want to see just how soft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture looks like it could be Jesus.  Speaking of which, did you know there's a cat bible?    It's very complicated, and you must be an expert in "kitteh" to be able to accurately translate the ancient kitteh scripts.
> 
> Main Page - LOLCat Bible Translation Project
Click to expand...


Iz gud tho, ebn wen its drk, eh.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.
Click to expand...


My Maine Coon Cat walks on a leash...she seems to enjoy it.  She also likes riding in the car & swimming.  Theory: Maya thinks she is a dog.


----------



## Tresha91203

Jarlaxle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Maine Coon Cat walks on a leash...she seems to enjoy it.  She also likes riding in the car & swimming.  Theory: Maya thinks she is a dog.
Click to expand...


Maine Coons are different. Fabulous, but different.

My Coon acts more like a guard dog than a cat PoC


----------



## ChrisL

Tresha91203 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Maine Coon Cat walks on a leash...she seems to enjoy it.  She also likes riding in the car & swimming.  Theory: Maya thinks she is a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maine Coons are different. Fabulous, but different.
> 
> My Coon acts more like a guard dog than a cat PoC
Click to expand...


I love coon cats.  They are so cool.


----------



## Mertex

Tresha91203 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to walk a cat
> 
> How to walk a cat iFunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to try to walk her cat!  Lol!  Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We once took our cat on vacation with us.  Because we didn't want her to roam freely and end up getting lost, we got a leash.  It wasn't like walking a dog, it was more like restraining her when she wanted to go where we didn't want her to, but it kept her from taking off, and she didn't seem unhappy with the leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Maine Coon Cat walks on a leash...she seems to enjoy it.  She also likes riding in the car & swimming.  Theory: Maya thinks she is a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maine Coons are different. Fabulous, but different.
> 
> My Coon acts more like a guard dog than a cat PoC
Click to expand...


They are.  Oso, our main coon was exceptional.  He was friendly, not afraid of anything, nosy and adventuresome.  None of our other cats compare to him.  He lived a long and pampered life.


----------



## Vigilante

An ambulance driver of Aleppo has started his own one-man rescue mission to feed stray cats that have been left behind as a result of the civil war in Syria.
Alaa spends about $4 (£2.50) a day on meat to feed approximately 150 stray cats in his neighborhood in Aleppo.
The entire area is almost abandoned due to the war, but Alaa has been taking care of the cats for over two months.
Ambulance driver Alaa feeds stray cats every day in his neighbourhood in Aleppo as civil war rages around him.



He spends about $4 (£2.50) a day and feed about 150 stray cats.



Alaa says he’s been feeding these strays for about two months.






Alaa cuddling with one of the stray cats left behind due to the civil war.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## percysunshine

Cats are funny creatures. They are the polar opposite of anything that touches them. When was the last time that anyone accidentally bumped into a cat? Never happens. The cat always glides out of the way first.

Which brings us to a science experiment about touching cats. Enjoy;


----------



## Esmeralda

Enjoy?  Not likely.


----------



## percysunshine

Esmeralda said:


> Enjoy?  Not likely.



No offence intended.


----------



## Esmeralda

_IMO What they are doing is cruel to the animal.  Not something to enjoy watching._


----------



## Ropey

percysunshine said:


> Cats are funny creatures. They are the polar opposite of anything that touches them. When was the last time that anyone accidentally bumped into a cat? Never happens. The cat always glides out of the way first.
> 
> Which brings us to a science experiment about touching cats. Enjoy;



Wow


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




That one has a cute, cute face.........


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Little smoochie face!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Ropey said:


>


Cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Another cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda

Ropey said:


>


Awwww......


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




Oooh, he's a pretty one.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*I'm so Pretty.....*


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


>



Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
Click to expand...


He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
Click to expand...


I felt just like a little kid when I saw that grand little bit of life.

Here's where it came from.

1


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
Click to expand...


It's a Toyga!    I think his eyes were computer enhanced though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Toyga!    I think his eyes were computer enhanced though.
Click to expand...


Yes, one of those.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Toyga!    I think his eyes were computer enhanced though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, one of those.
Click to expand...


They have such awesome markings, and here's another one with those bright green eyes.


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Toyga!    I think his eyes were computer enhanced though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have such awesome markings, and here's another one with those bright green eyes.
Click to expand...


I see a bit of the Egyptian face.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Toyga!    I think his eyes were computer enhanced though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have such awesome markings, and here's another one with those bright green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a bit of the Egyptian face.
Click to expand...


This one looks like he's wearing make-up!


----------



## ChrisL

Don't mess with him!    He is a vicious Toyger!


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want one like that. I'll be good for the entire year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a baby tiger, but I didn't think tigers had green eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I felt just like a little kid when I saw that grand little bit of life.
> 
> Here's where it came from.
> 
> 1
Click to expand...


His eyes are not as green at that site....must be XenForo.....in living color.....


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> His eyes are not as green at that site....must be XenForo.....in living color.....



I didn't get it from that site, but I checked to see where the one I had found came from.

I think that the site I found it originally on had enhanced the eyes.


----------



## saveliberty

Cuteness enhancement not available.


----------



## Mertex

I once had a cat named Murky that looked just like this one.


----------



## Mertex

This one looks like a stuffed animal.....doesn't look real at all.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

Ropey said:


>



Please inflate your cats to their proper pressure.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>


 I don't want one of those...








...I want to BE one of those.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I want to BE one of those.
Click to expand...


  Hey, we all have our dreams!


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His eyes are not as green at that site....must be XenForo.....in living color.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get it from that site, but I checked to see where the one I had found came from.
> 
> I think that the site I found it originally on had enhanced the eyes.
Click to expand...


It looks cool though.


----------



## Ropey

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I want to BE one of those.
Click to expand...



I'd sure like to be able to see like a cat... for an hour.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I want to BE one of those.
Click to expand...

Did you see the claws?  Hmmmm, there goes the furniture....or the owner, for that matter....


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I want to BE one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the claws?  Hmmmm, there goes the furniture....or the owner, for that matter....
Click to expand...


You could have them trimmed by your vet.  They also sell the special animal nail clippers, so you could do it yourself if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I want to BE one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the claws?  Hmmmm, there goes the furniture....or the owner, for that matter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have them trimmed by your vet.  They also sell the special animal nail clippers, so you could do it yourself if you feel comfortable with that.
Click to expand...


We do our cats regularly.  But, they still have some left.....and they are pointy, too.....we haven't had any problem with our cats scratching furniture because the first time I caught one doing it, I screamed at her.....it seems to have worked....


----------



## saveliberty

But I need claws.  There's dog noses and prying people noses out of pillows for breakfast.


----------



## Tresha91203

Cat traps iFunny 
Cat traps


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex

*What ya cooking mama?*


----------



## Mertex

*You're fixing what?*


----------



## Mertex

This was too cute not to post.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> *You're fixing what?*



Neutering, never a fun topic...


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> This was too cute not to post.



The battle for sushi continues....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one is called a Savannah cat.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Pants...there is a reason hoomans wear them.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> This one is called a Savannah cat.



I told you that was too much light for the picture, but would you listen?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Bonjour!


----------



## ChrisL

Excuse me sir, but I find your manners to be apawling.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Looking fabulous and full of catitude!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Bonjour!



Cat thinking: I *hate*  you.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> This one is called a Savannah cat.




Ooh, I want it.....so pretty.  My poor little Dolly, she would be so jealous though.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>




Thems so cute, too.........oooh.....I think I need a new kitten.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Those are...what...half cat, half...fox?????????????


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Jarlaxle said:


> Those are...what...half cat, half...fox?????????????



Those are Caracal kittens.







Caracal


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat thinking: I *hate*  you.
Click to expand...


No, he's saying oui-oui bon!


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are...what...half cat, half...fox?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Caracal kittens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caracal
Click to expand...


They are so cool looking!


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> Looking fabulous and full of catitude!



Some lady named freedombecki was here.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



In a lost footnote to early film, little footage still exists of Charlie Catlin.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous and full of catitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some lady named freedombecki was here.
Click to expand...


Who is that?


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Okay, so I just need a witch and wardrobe.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a lost footnote to early film, little footage still exists of Charlie Catlin.
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous and full of catitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some lady named freedombecki was here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that?
Click to expand...


A MIA USMB poster with a big heart and a love for quilting and crafting.


----------



## saveliberty

My youngest (24) has her first kitty kid today.  A nine year old black one now named Eli.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




So cute.....I like them all, I'll take them all.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




A helper....how cute.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



I like his ears and his eyes....and his fur is really pretty, too.  I guess I like him all.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



OMG!  That is nondairy creamer.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



No, really hurry up with the picture, I got a furball.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



This collar is killing me.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



These are like so comfortable.  Why didn't you tell me?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Getting your mind out of the gutter is over rated.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I squish you like a bug.  Ooo, I wonder if there are any bugs around?


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I squish you like a bug.  Ooo, I wonder if there are any bugs around?
Click to expand...


He looks like he's too tired to play but just can't resist the urge.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Cats will take licking from anyone.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


>



It took me a while to figure out what that was around the dog's nose....it finally dawned on me...such clowns....


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Cats will take licking from anyone.




I hope she's not trying to eat him.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats will take licking from anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's not trying to eat him.
Click to expand...


No, the other two just told him cats taste like chicken.


----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

PUSSY POWER!!!!!


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


>



They are so damn cute.....too bad they grow up to be ferocious or I would want to have one as a pet.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwwwww!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Unwary Cats Caught Stealing 38 photos


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I LOVE all the photos but this is a breathtaking beauty. 



Mertex said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## saveliberty

Luddly Neddite said:


> Unwary Cats Caught Stealing 38 photos



What cat fish?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Alien cat?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Jarlaxle

drifter said:


>



Did someone order a six-pack?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mamooth




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I can just watch Star Trek:  Trouble with Tribbles, over and over.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Practice CPR on someone else already!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


What a beauty!....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, true love....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


This cat rules..............


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I cannot begin to tell you how much declawing sucks.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



It was on sale, two for me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Rotagilla

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Dog versus cat diary

*



The Dog's Diary*



  8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
  9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
  9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing! 
10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!
  1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
  3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
  5:00 pm - Dinner! My favorite thing!
  7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
  8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!






*The Cat's Diary*

Day 983 of My Captivity



  My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength.

  The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to

 disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates my capabilities. However, they merely made condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am. Bastards!



  There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this means, and how to use it to my advantage.

  Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again tomorrow, but at the top of the stairs.



  I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released, and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The bird must be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now ...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Dawg iz almost to trap.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Chin ups aren't working for you either huh?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I suppose the coat made more sense than a new window motor?


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



How cute.....now that isn't staged.....no way.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




What a cutie.....


----------



## Mertex

Rotagilla said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog versus cat diary
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The Dog's Diary*
> 
> 
> 
> 8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
> 9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
> 9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing!
> 10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
> 12:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!
> 1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
> 3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
> 5:00 pm - Dinner! My favorite thing!
> 7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
> 8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
> 11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cat's Diary*
> 
> Day 983 of My Captivity
> 
> 
> 
> My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength.
> 
> The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to
> 
> 
> disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates my capabilities. However, they merely made condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am. Bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this means, and how to use it to my advantage.
> 
> Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again tomorrow, but at the top of the stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released, and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The bird must be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now ...
Click to expand...



Yep.....that's a cat for you.


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>



Yep, that's the prefect position....



...until the next one.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I found this story particularly touching, the elderly woman having been forced to give up the cat companion she rescued:
Cat Finds Owner Who Moved to Nursing Home People.com


----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> I found this story particularly touching, the elderly woman having been forced to give up the cat companion she rescued:
> Cat Finds Owner Who Moved to Nursing Home People.com




What a sweet story....so good to hear that the elderly woman was re-connected with her cat.  Thank you for sharing it.  I took my aunt's cat when she was placed in a nursing home, and for a long time Bootsie wouldn't come out of the one room where the litter box and cat food/water were.  She is a very sweet non-demanding cat, and sometimes I think she must really miss my aunt.  She comes out of the room now, but doesn't venture far, and we've had her for a year already.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this story particularly touching, the elderly woman having been forced to give up the cat companion she rescued:
> Cat Finds Owner Who Moved to Nursing Home People.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet story....so good to hear that the elderly woman was re-connected with her cat.  Thank you for sharing it.  I took my aunt's cat when she was placed in a nursing home, and for a long time Bootsie wouldn't come out of the one room where the litter box and cat food/water were.  She is a very sweet non-demanding cat, and sometimes I think she must really miss my aunt.  She comes out of the room now, but doesn't venture far, and we've had her for a year already.
Click to expand...

I thought is was great that the staff allowed the cat to stay.  Sometimes, such facilities have some (unreasonable) rules about animals.  How wonderful that this woman is able to keep her beloved companion.


----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this story particularly touching, the elderly woman having been forced to give up the cat companion she rescued:
> Cat Finds Owner Who Moved to Nursing Home People.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet story....so good to hear that the elderly woman was re-connected with her cat.  Thank you for sharing it.  I took my aunt's cat when she was placed in a nursing home, and for a long time Bootsie wouldn't come out of the one room where the litter box and cat food/water were.  She is a very sweet non-demanding cat, and sometimes I think she must really miss my aunt.  She comes out of the room now, but doesn't venture far, and we've had her for a year already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought is was great that the staff allowed the cat to stay.  Sometimes, such facilities have some (unreasonable) rules about animals.  How wonderful that this woman is able to keep her beloved companion.
Click to expand...



The nursing home where my aunt was placed does not allow animals.  Sometimes I'd like to sneak Bootsie in so she can see her, but she might not let me take her back!  She'll  talk about her cat, but she thinks the cat has died.  She has the beginnings of alzheimer's, so she probably doesn't even remember the cat that I took.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I had a Manx who would ride in a backpack when I rode my bicycle.  "Bobbi" was phenomenal.  We did hospice visits at an elderly hospice.  He would visit with those elderly folk, sitting placidly on their laps and accepting their affection.  He is missed.


----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> I had a Manx who would ride in a backpack when I rode my bicycle.  "Bobbi" was phenomenal.  We did hospice visits at an elderly hospice.  He would visit with those elderly folk, sitting placidly on their laps and accepting their affection.  He is missed.




Most cats don't like any kind of motion, it's neat that you could get him to ride with you on the bike.  The people at my aunt's nursing home get all excited when they see children, I can't imagine how excited they would be to see a pet cat or dog.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


That's too funny.............


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Manx who would ride in a backpack when I rode my bicycle.  "Bobbi" was phenomenal.  We did hospice visits at an elderly hospice.  He would visit with those elderly folk, sitting placidly on their laps and accepting their affection.  He is missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most cats don't like any kind of motion, it's neat that you could get him to ride with you on the bike.  The people at my aunt's nursing home get all excited when they see children, I can't imagine how excited they would be to see a pet cat or dog.
Click to expand...

Folks loved Bobbi.  He was a super mellow kitty and loved everybody.  He wouldn't jump up on a lap until invited, but then he'd stay as long as he was wanted. 
I had another cat, a Siamese, way back when I lived in Germany.  He used to go hiking with me.  He'd follow along the trail, or dash ahead, always staying within sight.  If he "lost" me, he'd sit and howl until he was found again.  When he got tired, he'd hop into the rucksack and ride until he was rested.  What was really cool, Germans could bring their well-behaved dogs into eating establishments.  Often, after a hike, I'd stop someplace and get dinner.  I'd bring Florian in in his backpack, and he'd settle quietly on the seat beside me.  People were often quite shocked when my little "doggie" turned out to be something unexpected.  I've been blessed with some cool feline companions throughout my life.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

drifter said:


>


One of my coworkers just snapped a picture of that screenshot!  LOL!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Manx who would ride in a backpack when I rode my bicycle.  "Bobbi" was phenomenal.  We did hospice visits at an elderly hospice.  He would visit with those elderly folk, sitting placidly on their laps and accepting their affection.  He is missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most cats don't like any kind of motion, it's neat that you could get him to ride with you on the bike.  The people at my aunt's nursing home get all excited when they see children, I can't imagine how excited they would be to see a pet cat or dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks loved Bobbi.  He was a super mellow kitty and loved everybody.  He wouldn't jump up on a lap until invited, but then he'd stay as long as he was wanted.
> I had another cat, a Siamese, way back when I lived in Germany.  He used to go hiking with me.  He'd follow along the trail, or dash ahead, always staying within sight.  If he "lost" me, he'd sit and howl until he was found again.  When he got tired, he'd hop into the rucksack and ride until he was rested.  What was really cool, Germans could bring their well-behaved dogs into eating establishments.  Often, after a hike, I'd stop someplace and get dinner.  I'd bring Florian in in his backpack, and he'd settle quietly on the seat beside me.  People were often quite shocked when my little "doggie" turned out to be something unexpected.  I've been blessed with some cool feline companions throughout my life.
Click to expand...



Our two outdoor cats are so funny.  We have acreage and sometimes we like to walk around with our coffee and inspect the different parts of our yard.  Like clockwork, Smoky and Tiger will follow us around.  And they are the "aloof" cats that we rescued from our neighbors, at a time when they were already used to being outside and free, and almost feral, and they won't let you hold them or even pet them.   But they walk behind us, if we stop, they stop, lie down and as soon as we start moving, they do too!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Saving kittens from flood waters


----------



## mdk

I didn't have very much love for my cats this morning. Nothing like a refreshing night's sleep, walking down the stair the stairs still groggy, and then...squish, right into to wet chunky pile of vomit. Thank goodness I was barefoot. lol

I love the hell of that them but it was an unpleasant start to the day.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

Esmeralda said:


>


That is so 'cat'.  I once posted a pic of my Sherman sneaking a paw up to steal a piece of donut.  I doubt the kitty would eat the cookie, but who knows...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mertex said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Manx who would ride in a backpack when I rode my bicycle.  "Bobbi" was phenomenal.  We did hospice visits at an elderly hospice.  He would visit with those elderly folk, sitting placidly on their laps and accepting their affection.  He is missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most cats don't like any kind of motion, it's neat that you could get him to ride with you on the bike.  The people at my aunt's nursing home get all excited when they see children, I can't imagine how excited they would be to see a pet cat or dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks loved Bobbi.  He was a super mellow kitty and loved everybody.  He wouldn't jump up on a lap until invited, but then he'd stay as long as he was wanted.
> I had another cat, a Siamese, way back when I lived in Germany.  He used to go hiking with me.  He'd follow along the trail, or dash ahead, always staying within sight.  If he "lost" me, he'd sit and howl until he was found again.  When he got tired, he'd hop into the rucksack and ride until he was rested.  What was really cool, Germans could bring their well-behaved dogs into eating establishments.  Often, after a hike, I'd stop someplace and get dinner.  I'd bring Florian in in his backpack, and he'd settle quietly on the seat beside me.  People were often quite shocked when my little "doggie" turned out to be something unexpected.  I've been blessed with some cool feline companions throughout my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our two outdoor cats are so funny.  We have acreage and sometimes we like to walk around with our coffee and inspect the different parts of our yard.  Like clockwork, Smoky and Tiger will follow us around.  And they are the "aloof" cats that we rescued from our neighbors, at a time when they were already used to being outside and free, and almost feral, and they won't let you hold them or even pet them.   But they walk behind us, if we stop, they stop, lie down and as soon as we start moving, they do too!
Click to expand...

They just want to make sure you leave when you're done.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I'm out milking the goats this afternoon and hear a faint, small kitty voice calling.  I step out of my milking stall and there is a tiny kitten, perhaps 4-5 weeks old.  I step around the corner of the building and momma cat runs into the brush.  She stays there.  The little guy scuttled into the barn and hid him/herself.  I had just put fresh milk into their bowl, so I suppose momma was bringing the little guy in for dinner.  The ferals will not let me near them, that's normal.  But I feed them dry kibble and fresh goat milk daily.  They are healthy and still keep my mouse population under control.  I'm not sure what will  happen to the feral cats when I move on.  The neighbor feeds them, too, but he feeds a different group.


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



You distract them while I bat the hair dryer into the tub.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Okay, so don't freak out.  It seems I did a send all on that special underwear pic you had in here.


----------



## gallantwarrior

So, I get down to my milking shed this afternoon, open the door, and surprise three adorable kittens napping on some of my pack bags.  Two orange and white kittens and one mottled, pointed kitten.  They're probably about 4-5 weeks olds.  They shuffle off the pack bags and hide themselves, probably under the pallets I store things on.  I got to wondering where the older three kittens were.  I spotted them lounging in a patch of sunlight, grooming themselves, their mother nearby.  So now I know that there are two queens, each with litters of three kittens.  The older kittens are half grown and will no doubt survive the winter, if they stay away from the road.  Kind of explains why a half gallon of goat's milk disappears every night, though.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I haven't had my coffee yet either.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I could have danced all night.


----------



## Mertex

This one reminds me of Pogo 's cat


----------



## Mertex




----------



## jon_berzerk

we recently added a school of fish to our family 

at first baby didnt know what to think of the tank 

and the fish seemed to scare her 

now after 3 weeks she seems to enjoy watching the fish scoot around in the tank 

(from a safe distance) 

--LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Funny...it doesn't look like a barn.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Looks like my favorite cat when he was a kitten.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Gimme five, man!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Adorable


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Yep, I told the dog paddling wasn't all that, but would he listen?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Driving your car into a snow bank and shit.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



That coocoo knows how to hurt a cat.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I am really hoping there isn't a very large pumpkin with a hat behind me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



This isn't a clown outfit right?  Because I hate clowns.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Bats!  Now we're talking!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Beautiful cat. I had a cat that looked like that, got her from the pound when she was 1 or 2.  Her name was Bear.  That's the name her original owners had given her and we just kept it.  She had thick, long hair.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Any cat I ever had would have walked backwards all day trying to get out of something like that.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I've been giving my feral kittens about 1/2 gallon of fresh goat's milk each evening.  As far as I know, there are six, plus their mommas.  Each day, all that milk is gone!  At least I know they are getting good, healthy food.  They might all make it through the winter if they do not get up on the road.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Mickey Roy, a ginger cat, who took on an important job at a record store, Love Garden Sounds, in Lawrence, Kansas. This ginger feline has quite the way of running the biz.
Mickey Roy in his usual spot as he surpurrvises the daily operation of the store, keeping everything in order.



Mickey uses his slumber technique to guide customers in finding hidden treasures. (imgur)



Sometimes he stops you in the store to offer you some help.



He also fills the shelf space to make sure nothing gets misplaced in the wrong shelves.



When you have a difficult time deciding what to buy, Mickey comes to ease your mind.



He always knows how to relax during work.



Today’s Mickey’s choice


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> Meet Mickey Roy, a ginger cat, who took on an important job at a record store, Love Garden Sounds, in Lawrence, Kansas. This ginger feline has quite the way of running the biz.
> Mickey Roy in his usual spot as he surpurrvises the daily operation of the store, keeping everything in order.
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey uses his slumber technique to guide customers in finding hidden treasures. (imgur)
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes he stops you in the store to offer you some help.
> 
> 
> 
> He also fills the shelf space to make sure nothing gets misplaced in the wrong shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> When you have a difficult time deciding what to buy, Mickey comes to ease your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> He always knows how to relax during work.
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s Mickey’s choice




That is one cute sweet cat.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Bamboo floors, Japanese camera, how am I not a Siamese?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Petco,, the prices are just stupid low here.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Safe at home!  You didn't think I was watching the World Series did you?


----------



## Dan Daly

My lil wild thing


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## gallantwarrior

Loved this.
Kids Cry Tears of Joy After Missing Cat Returns Rumble - Yahoo Screen


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

For some reason this reminds me of Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



As you can see, the fly put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


> For some reason this reminds me of Pierce Brosnan.



Hairy chest?


----------



## Esmeralda

Does he have a hairy chest? 
It is something in the expression.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



This one looks a little bit like my Bootsie, their tuxedo, outfit.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Another Grumpy Cat....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Tresha91203

This is where I keep my spare cats:

Spare cats - iFunny


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks a little bit like my Bootsie, their tuxedo, outfit.
Click to expand...

The second one is what mine looked like, but he was black and white, not gray and white.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I am awake like six hours a day.  Stuff to do, can I have a moment here?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Close as I get to the Ice Bucket Challenge.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close as I get to the Ice Bucket Challenge.
Click to expand...


That's pretty cold water, too, I bet.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Warm is good, cozy a bit over rated.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I'm never going to remember that login...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Isn't that just like a cat? ^^^

You could spend $50 on something for them but they're gonna prefer the box.

I just posted about the ear infection our Maine coon got. Rather than repeat it here, the whole thing, with photos (beware!) are here -

The Cappucino Corral Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Post #103

As George Booth said, Think good thoughts about a pussy cat.


_"I want you to start thinking good thoughts about someone _new _at our house. I want you to start thinking good thoughts about a pussy cat." Cartoon by George Booth, from his 1975 collection, _Think Good Thoughts About a Pussy Cat_.]_


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Hey everyone puts on a little weight for the Holidays!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



You do what to their insides?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What a beautiful cat.....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


This one is so ugly, it is actually cute........


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


Like mother like daughter.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm so pretty, oh, so pretty........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Does this sweater make me look fat?


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Does this sweater make me look fat?



Normally I just get fur on the outside...


----------



## Mertex

*She thinks I'm a nice boy........wink!*


----------



## Mertex

*You don't say?*


----------



## Mertex

*I'm ready.....throw the damn ball!*


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Grandma

Esmeralda said:


>



"Orders are nobody can see the Great Oz! Not nobody, not nohow!"


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> *You don't say?*



A BB gun?  Oh!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

20 Thoughts Your Cat Probably Has on a Daily Basis

Actually, I don't believe that cats think this way at all but its cute.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>


 
Hi crazy cat lady!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>


 
He does NOT taste like chocolate.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex - you find the cutest babies of all time.


----------



## Tresha91203

Awwwwwww

Kitty saves the day - iFunny


----------



## Mertex

You can't say this isn't cute!


----------



## Mertex

Or this one............


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Or this one............


 
Mom said these were good on your tummy, I don't get it.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Très adorable.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Missed a spot.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I will never diss a rabbit again!


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Ed, guardian of darkness here.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Yes, short tail, go figure?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



As the most interesting cat in the world, I do not always drink wine with dinner, but when I do, I drink whatever it says on this label.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BBC Two - Cat Watch 2014 The New Horizon Experiment

Cat Watch 2014


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


>



What a marvelous shot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ropey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a marvelous shot.
Click to expand...


I love that sweet smell of kittens.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the most interesting cat in the world, I do not always drink wine with dinner, but when I do, I drink whatever it says on this label.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That looks like the calico I had many years ago.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

At a place in Turkey A wild cat and a fox are best friends 
There's a great video on this site of them playing and hanging out together.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>




Kissing?

Or tasting ... ?


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>


 
Mom!  He's buggin' me!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*These are mine!*


----------



## Mertex

Awww, so cute...


----------



## Mertex

So very cute.........


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> *These are mine!*



They called me a scaredy-cat , I said no I'm chicken.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Awww, so cute...


What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Awww, finger licking good...........


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


We're moving, again, little one!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



What has been seen cannot be unseen, for sure!


----------



## Mertex

He wants to go outside and play.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I taste like fudge now!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Why no, I have not seen the catnip plant.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



This is why you don't use your teeth while getting your milk.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Black and white cat:  Did he just catch a moth?

Gray cat:  Did he just see me catch a moth?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



*What ya lookin at?*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> He wants to go outside and play.....


Sweet. When I first got my last cat, many years ago, he was from next door. I took him to the vet to get his shots, and got a cat leukemia shot because I'd known a woman whose cat died of leukemia. The vet said he had to stay indoors for 30 days and then get the second shot. This is just like him looking out the window every day, watching his mom and siblings playing in the yard next door, climbing the tree, etc. When I would come home from work, the living room would be a mess. He'd toss the throw pillows all over the room, papers and magazines would be all over the floor, etc. He didn't damage anything, but he had a bit of a tantrum everyday for a couple of weeks because he couldn't go out and play with his family.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>


 
You haz a dawg?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




That reminds me of our outdoor cats.  Whenever we decide to take a stroll through the yard, they are always right behind us.....sometimes they run up ahead, as if they know exactly where we are going to go....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

What could be so interesting up there?


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Playing pigs in blankets is fun and cozy.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



You seem to have some fur out of place, let me help hooman.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> What could be so interesting up there?



So what exactly is that red dot on the ceiling?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Oh My, that's such a good picture of me..............


----------



## Mertex

Butterfly ears.......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I iz mouse in mouse hole, come visit mouse.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I shed on the dark furniture, she sheds on the light stuff.  Oh, and disregard the party hats in the background.  We certainly were NOT inviting all the cats in the neighborhood over on Friday.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



You know I'm going to have to live with that picture in my mind the rest of my life!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I have a personal photo like this, from Istanbul. Almost exactly the same.  If I can find it and figure out how, I'll post it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I think this one is really pretty.


----------



## saveliberty

Looks like I'm going to need two 3lbs. bags of dry a week this winter.  About four strays visiting pretty regularly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Awwwww....


----------



## Mertex

This one is really angry.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> This one is really angry.


Poor thing. She does not want to be in a cage. She doesn't want to be at the vet. She wants to be home.  She's probably scared to death.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I want to go to there.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> This one is really angry.



Poor baby, I wish I could adopt him.


----------



## mamooth

That video dates from 2006. Burger went home soon after. He was at the vet after having an accident with the garage door at home.

This is interesting, a demonstration of how they handle an extremely hostile cat at the vet.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


> Awwwww....



I haz the grr and the claws!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ninja007

hi guys, could use some prayer. I am a HUGE animal lover. I take care of 40-50 cats every single day in my city. One of my males (unfixed) ran away and its been more than a week. He is 1.5 years old and has never done this before. His mom and sisters are all fixed. If he comes back, he is getting fized asap. I miss him a lot and his name is Buddy. Please pray he isn't dead, hurt or sick and he is just wandering like unfixed males do? I do not know how he is getting fed? I always leave fresh food and water out for him and his mom, sister and other friends daily. I call him and look for him since last Friday. thanks guys. Kevin.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is really angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing. She does not want to be in a cage. She doesn't want to be at the vet. She wants to be home.  She's probably scared to death.
Click to expand...



Sometimes, cats that have been feral and they are caught and taken to the vet, will act this way.  Poor things, they've never had good interaction with humans and it's more fear than anger that they are expressing.  When we brought our son's cat home from LA, the first month she spent behind my art table, wouldn't come out and if you reached out to pet her she would snarl and hiss at you.  Eventually she started coming out and we could pet her....it took her longer with my husband, maybe because he was the one that put her in the kennel.  When we took her back this past September, she didn't act like that at all....she acclimated to their apartment really quick.  You think she may have remembered my son?  He is isn't even in the same apartment....it was weird that she didn't react the same way.


----------



## Mertex

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could use some prayer. I am a HUGE animal lover. I take care of 40-50 cats every single day in my city. One of my males (unfixed) ran away and its been more than a week. He is 1.5 years old and has never done this before. His mom and sisters are all fixed. If he comes back, he is getting fized asap. I miss him a lot and his name is Buddy. Please pray he isn't dead, hurt or sick and he is just wandering like unfixed males do? I do not know how he is getting fed? I always leave fresh food and water out for him and his mom, sister and other friends daily. I call him and look for him since last Friday. thanks guys. Kevin.




Oh, so sorry to hear that.  If you have had him a while he probably will come back.  If he is new to you, who knows where he might have gone....maybe looking for familiar surroundings. 

We brought a cat to Texas from Alabama (the whole story is at the beginning of this thread somewhere), our kennel fell apart as we were bringing him into the house, and he didn't know our house or us, for that matter, and he hit the ground running.  We never found him.  I was devastated for a while, felt so bad that we had taken him from his familiar surroundings just because I wanted him. 

I hope you find him.  He'll probably find food (lizards, birds, snakes) to sustain him, but I hope he realizes he had it better and comes back to you.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

This looks a bit like our Brodie. She's the little girl who was thrown from a moving car and meant to go over a bridge and into the lake. Instead, they hit the concrete bridge with her. When we found her, she was starved and loaded with fleas and so terribly frightened. 

She will never be completely comfortable in her own skin and still gets spooked but she's very loving. About 3 years old now and looks like a fur-covered loaf of bread. 

And she's just beautiful.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Were you in Men in Black?


----------



## saveliberty

My strays come and go a lot.  Must be three or four other people that feed them.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Very cute.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





That reminds me of a cat we used to have, "Spooky" - we had to feed him from a bottle.  We took him before he was weaned because the mother cat was killing her babies, one by one.. she had already killed one.  Here is a blurry picture of Spooky as a kitten.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420

Wildcard said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard

drifter said:


> Wildcard said:
Click to expand...

 
No sense of humor.


----------



## Michelle420

Wildcard said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sense of humor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute.
Click to expand...

Adorable. I wish I could have a cat!  It's a few years off now.  This one is so cute. It's Burmese isn't it?  What is their personality like?  I've got lots of time to think over what kind of cat I want.


----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>




Such a cute kitty......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Misbehavin.............


----------



## Mertex

This breed is called Tonkinese


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Misbehavin.............


He's in time out.  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> This breed is called Tonkinese


Very pretty.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>



GASP!!!


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>




Tooooonnnnaaaaa!


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



You iz taller than I remembered.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I love the pics with the elderly friends. Took me back to one day when I arrived at a friend's house, in his 80s. He was actually my mentor in working with wild animals. He told me his cat had died in the night and then broke down in my arms and sobbed. They had been such best friends. He would always give the cat his fave breakfast every morning - a small dish of corn and some almond milk.

And now here's a youngster at the beginning of his journey and its just way way WAY too adorable.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Everybody loves cats......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Poor baby....just couldn't handle that stupid costume...........Lol!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Hey.....somebody, let me in....I got locked out!*


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Manonthestreet

http://i.imgur.com/DUGUbrW.webm


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Manonthestreet said:


> http://i.imgur.com/DUGUbrW.webm



Awww, what a loving kitty.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



He's a cutie...


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, is that a cast on his arm?  Poor baby....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a cutie...
Click to expand...

I like those white faced cats.  My calico was like that, white face, legs and chest/stomach, but then very distinct calico markings on the rest of the body.  Her eyes were very much the same as this cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


She's listening to jazz.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


very pretty


----------



## Vigilante

After losing two beloved senior cats, Brooklyn begged for a kitten for her birthday. Her parents initially told her no. However, her mom works in a veterinary hospital and attended an emergency C section on a Persian cat. She had 6 kittens but over the course of a week all but two had passed away. Of the two kittens left, one was a little boy with a weak heart and his future was questionable. It just so happened that Brooklyns’ mom knew the best possible home for this little special needs kitty. On Brooklyns’ 6th birthday, the kitten was 8 weeks old and ready to meet his new mother.

Update: It appears that Brooklyns’ love and care has sealed the hole in his heart and he is a healthy young boy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, is that a cast on his arm?  Poor baby....
Click to expand...

I agree. Poor little thing.


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> After losing two beloved senior cats, Brooklyn begged for a kitten for her birthday. Her parents initially told her no. However, her mom works in a veterinary hospital and attended an emergency C section on a Persian cat. She had 6 kittens but over the course of a week all but two had passed away. Of the two kittens left, one was a little boy with a weak heart and his future was questionable. It just so happened that Brooklyns’ mom knew the best possible home for this little special needs kitty. On Brooklyns’ 6th birthday, the kitten was 8 weeks old and ready to meet his new mother.
> 
> Update: It appears that Brooklyns’ love and care has sealed the hole in his heart and he is a healthy young boy.



That's one very happy little girl and a very fortunate little kitty.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ninja007




----------



## ninja007

here in my city, Mike and his volunteers have trapped neutered and released back into colonies or forever homes over 1,000 cats!!!!!! (yes ONE THOUSAND)....

very good cat facts under each cat.

Mike A Gabor Facebook


----------



## ninja007

CAT MOJO Benefits of Adopting an Older Cat Jackson Galaxy


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ninja007

Blind Cat Rescue and Sanctuary Inc. Facebook


----------



## Mertex

ninja007 said:


> Blind Cat Rescue and Sanctuary Inc. Facebook




This one (from your link) is so pretty.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ninja007

Mary Barlow - Mary Barlow s Photos Facebook


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Mertex

ninja007 said:


> Mary Barlow - Mary Barlow s Photos Facebook




Oh, uh, that's sad.....I'm sure someone helped him out of that one....


----------



## anotherlife

Mertex said:


>


 They are sooo beautiful!  How do you make them pose for you so well without offering yourself for lunch?


----------



## Mertex

anotherlife said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooo beautiful!  How do you make them pose for you so well without offering yourself for lunch?
Click to expand...


Just give them a little snack every 10 seconds......that way they concentrate on getting a snack and not lunch!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



You were expecting a vase maybe?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I love the smell of tuna in the morning.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I have my thinking rat on.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



It can never work my deer.


----------



## saveliberty

Wolfsister77 said:


>



To bee, or not to bee.  That is the question.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> *Hey.....somebody, let me in....I got locked out!*



Peeping Tom cat


----------



## Mr. H.

Our cat used to spend a lot of time outdoors- even in the winter. She's really getting old and now she'll poke her nose out the door and turn right around and come back in LOL.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mr. H. said:


> Our cat used to spend a lot of time outdoors- even in the winter. She's really getting old and now she'll poke her nose out the door and turn right around and come back in LOL.


When my cat got old, she pretty much spent most of her time in a dark corner of the clost snoozing.  She went outside a bit, but mostly stayed inside.


----------



## ninja007

old cats, esp. siamese like mine love the fireplace. The heat is good for their arthritis.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bee, or not to bee.  That is the question.
Click to expand...



I think he decided "not to be"......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Out of their 9 cats, this one kitty loves to beg for treats. This is why they can never say no.
According to the humans, the kitty does this naturally every time he wants treats.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I am now your homework project.


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


>




Nice doggie......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I like crossing paths with chocolate brown kitties.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like crossing paths with chocolate brown kitties.
Click to expand...


I think that kitten is "black" - not chocolate brown.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like crossing paths with chocolate brown kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that kitten is "black" - not chocolate brown.....
Click to expand...


He has a white chest.  Also, when the light hits a cat right, it usually has a brown, gray or pattern exposed.


----------



## Tresha91203

Vigilante said:


>



My twin's dalmation adopted a stray kitten. Brother came home one day to find a kitten in the doghouse with the dalmation. The dog would let the kitten eat and drink its fill from her own dog dishes before gulping down the rest. We used to fuss at my brother for not buying cat food, but brother insisted, "We don't have a cat! If Miller (the dog) wants one, its up to Miller to feed it and take care of it." Miller did just that, too! The cat (Miller never named him) let us pet him until he got taken to the vet to be neutered. Other than that brief time, he only associated with Miller. I bet they are still together in the hereafter.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Me most days, why be normal?


----------



## Quentin111

Our cat called Vasya.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## saveliberty

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Thanksgiving leftovers were hard on everyone.


----------



## Tresha91203

saveliberty said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving leftovers were hard on everyone.
Click to expand...

Ha! I was thinking the same thing ... Looks like me trying to get into my jeans last week.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I HATE THIS THREAD!!!

Every time I look, I want them all. 

ALL of them, I tell you. Every single one. 

Box them up. I'll get the truck.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## saveliberty

Wolfsister77 said:


>



This is what happens with mistletoe in the workplace.


----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>



Naughty kitty.....


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> I HATE THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> Every time I look, I want them all.
> 
> ALL of them, I tell you. Every single one.
> 
> Box them up. I'll get the truck.




Luddly, quit being greedy......you can't have them all, they're mine..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite 

This one is specially for you............I won't take it from you....


----------



## Mertex

Christmas kitties....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



This one is smiling....for sure....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




He's a cutie....


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Birds!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Ready for mouse lessons class?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> Every time I look, I want them all.
> 
> ALL of them, I tell you. Every single one.
> 
> Box them up. I'll get the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly, quit being greedy......you can't have them all, they're mine..........
Click to expand...


Oh sure - and then you go and post Christmas kitties. 

===
Ever notice that cats wear the same ole thing every single day and they always look good?

Wash and wear at its best.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



This one is a tad nosy....don't you think?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

The final word in cat videos


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I shutted yor laptop, gots treets?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Got to save dawg from choking on ribbon.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Breakfast please!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I haz timeout just because owner tripped over me on stairs.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Whelp, this is gonna take like three hours to lick out.


----------



## saveliberty

Manonthestreet said:


>



Dinner and a movie my ass!  We are going to the vets!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



That is one sad cat.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Does he think we can't see him?......hahaha!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I remember being on a wooden fence, then I woke up here...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Here she comes a just a walking down the street.  Singing ....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Now cut it into little pieces like I want it.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I have told you a thousand times, frame your subject correctly then press the button.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


>



I would SWEAR that is my old cat Fredly.

But, its not.

Surely looks like him.

Anyway, how about a cat slide show?

Things These Cats Are Looking At Cute Cats Staring at Things

Many years ago, I had a cat, Roger The Lodger who could see things that were beyond us mere humans.  All cats probably can but he was very obvious about it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Yes its a bamboo floor, and no I'm not Siamese.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Scout cat says keep going!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



People leave tampons everywhere...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



They know the sound of the can being opened......never mind how far away they can smell it, too!....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Hi there!


----------



## Mertex

Three not so blind kittens....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Sophie the dog met this little foster kitten. Within a few minutes, they fell in love.
*“A couple months back I picked up foster kittens for a friend. Less than 10 minutes after arriving, this kitten was smitten with Sophie,” said Lauren.*



*“Are you my mom?”*



*These kittens were rescued by Oklahoma Humane Society.*



*Sophie, a heeler mix, is a wonderful mama to her sweet foster kittens, especially this one.*


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



U haz no bows or tissue paper in bag.  Who this for?  Dawg?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Hi there!



Stop in the name of tuna!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Three not so blind kittens....



I'd like you to meet Coffee, Tea and Meow.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Be one with the snow...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vigilante said:


> Sophie the dog met this little foster kitten. Within a few minutes, they fell in love.
> *“A couple months back I picked up foster kittens for a friend. Less than 10 minutes after arriving, this kitten was smitten with Sophie,” said Lauren.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Are you my mom?”*
> 
> 
> 
> *These kittens were rescued by Oklahoma Humane Society.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sophie, a heeler mix, is a wonderful mama to her sweet foster kittens, especially this one.*



I was just saying recently that I would love to have another kitten.  Then 2 days ago 3 cats show up on my patio!  A mother cat, her kitten and a medium sized tiger cat.  They are sleeping in the gazebo and sleep on the furniture which has soft cushions so they are comfortable.  I put out plenty of cat food and treats and water and they have made themselves at home here.  I am delighted to have them show up.  My husband said that they were dropped off at the end of the road and abandoned.  So now we have five cats.  Not two.  They have to have a doctors visit - get shots and everything before it's official.  (but I'm announcing it now!)  It's great to have some new cats!  Once again - they found us.  It was meant to be!


----------



## Michelle420

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie the dog met this little foster kitten. Within a few minutes, they fell in love.
> *“A couple months back I picked up foster kittens for a friend. Less than 10 minutes after arriving, this kitten was smitten with Sophie,” said Lauren.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Are you my mom?”*
> 
> 
> 
> *These kittens were rescued by Oklahoma Humane Society.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sophie, a heeler mix, is a wonderful mama to her sweet foster kittens, especially this one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just saying recently that I would love to have another kitten.  Then 2 days ago 3 cats show up on my patio!  A mother cat, her kitten and a medium sized tiger cat.  They are sleeping in the gazebo and sleep on the furniture which has soft cushions so they are comfortable.  I put out plenty of cat food and treats and water and they have made themselves at home here.  I am delighted to have them show up.  My husband said that they were dropped off at the end of the road and abandoned.  So now we have five cats.  Not two.  They have to have a doctors visit - get shots and everything before it's official.  (but I'm announcing it now!)  It's great to have some new cats!  Once again - they found us.  It was meant to be!
Click to expand...


Absolutely, congrats 

Happy new year to you hope 2015 is big with blessings for you and your family !


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Hey wait a minute!  That light wasn't there a second ago.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


Oooh, what a beauty...


----------



## Mertex

Jeremiah said:


> I was just saying recently that I would love to have another kitten. Then 2 days ago 3 cats show up on my patio! A mother cat, her kitten and a medium sized tiger cat. They are sleeping in the gazebo and sleep on the furniture which has soft cushions so they are comfortable. I put out plenty of cat food and treats and water and they have made themselves at home here. I am delighted to have them show up. My husband said that they were dropped off at the end of the road and abandoned. So now we have five cats. Not two. They have to have a doctors visit - get shots and everything before it's official. (but I'm announcing it now!) It's great to have some new cats! Once again - they found us. It was meant to be!



That's great....those cats and kittens now have a home!
We have five cats too.....3 indoor and 2 outdoor.  The three indoor are all females, the two outdoor are males.....and they love it outdoors, we tried bringing one of them inside and he howled so loud and wouldn't stop, so we decided that he was an outdoor cat.  The other outdoor cat, you can't even catch him....so out they stay.  We do put them up for the night (in a shed with a heater), as we have wild animals roaming around, like skunks, raccoons and I've even seen a fox.


----------



## saveliberty

I can tame any outdoor kitty to let me pet it over time.  They have a rough life and if I don't see them for a while they revert back to wild.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> I can tame any outdoor kitty to let me pet it over time.  They have a rough life and if I don't see them for a while they revert back to wild.




We took the two outdoor cats in when our neighbors (moved and left them)....they had been fending for themselves for a while and quite feral.  Tiger eventually got to where we could pet him, if we were sitting in our Gazebo, and he came around....Smokey, won't let anyone near.  They are brothers to our Calico, which I asked my neighbors if I could have her when she was still a kitten...she can't stand the two outdoor cats, guess she doesn't remember they were her brothers!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante

But CATS don't show love the way dogs do.....LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Mindful

Vigilante said:


> But CATS don't show love the way dogs do.....LOLOLOL!!!



I've got six cats on the bed right now.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Some day I'm going to be King!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



SPRINKLER!   RUN!!!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sorting papers and I have more help than I need. This is our Maine coon, The Great Catsby aka Bratsby aka Dammit Catsby aka Tommy Terrific Big Buns aka Thunder Butt. Just when we think he can't get any bigger. --






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



If cats wore jet packs.


----------



## saveliberty

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sorting papers and I have more help than I need. This is our Maine coon, The Great Catsby aka Bratsby aka Dammit Catsby aka Tommy Terrific Big Buns aka Thunder Butt. Just when we think he can't get any bigger. --
> 
> View attachment 35553
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Somebody likes the nice bright sunshine.


----------



## Bill Angel

Savannah Cat on a Leash


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sorting papers and I have more help than I need. This is our Maine coon, The Great Catsby aka Bratsby aka Dammit Catsby aka Tommy Terrific Big Buns aka Thunder Butt. Just when we think he can't get any bigger. --
> 
> View attachment 35553
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He looks like you worked him to death...........relaxing....


----------



## Mertex

Bill Angel said:


> View attachment 35558
> Savannah Cat on a Leash




Is that a Leopard cat?  So pretty.


----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Pizza!


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Don't try this with dawg in dawghouz.


----------



## Mertex

Ellipsis said:


>



Oh, how sweet....you make them fresh home-cooked meals......Bless you!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



That one looks like he is being spoiled rotten by momma!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Now that one is a lazy ass.....but so cute!.....


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks like he is being spoiled rotten by momma!
Click to expand...


or had a tuna can fall on him.  That reminds me...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Poor baby....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

This is not too comfortable.......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jarlaxle

Mertex said:


>



OK...who decided to brush the kitty when it was 5 below and 2% humidity?!?!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Poor baby....




Why you photo shop me?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



This is an intervention.  You need to get off the nip.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



15, 16, 17...18...zzzzzzzz.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> This is not too comfortable.......



...but exercise cage is supposed to be good for you.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>


 
Tongue retractor spring fail.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>


 
Come back at dinner time, I'll hook you up.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind

Mertex said:


>


Wolverine's Pussy!

I COULD NOT stop Myself......I just couldn't.


----------



## Darkwind

Mertex said:


>


Beautiful cats.  I love Tigers.


----------



## Darkwind

Mertex said:


>


Now that! is a lion king pose...


----------



## Darkwind

Esmeralda said:


>


Wow.  Look at the markings on hiim/her!  Way cool.


----------



## Darkwind

Esmeralda said:


>


Ju na Me jeeku, Solo....


----------



## Darkwind

Mertex said:


>


Shits got some kick!


----------



## Darkwind

Stephanie said:


> You're going to do, whaaat?


Dood....I'm so baked right now...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Whatever possessed you guys to get in there?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Thinking outside the box?


----------



## Mertex

Damn, that was some good wine..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

The terrible loss of Cat Habitat


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> The terrible loss of Cat Habitat



Aww, can't see the picture.........


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrible loss of Cat Habitat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, can't see the picture.........
Click to expand...


Its not that good but does it show when you quote it?

I never get why I can see it when I post it but then others can't. 
Hope you can see this one.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Thinking outside the box?



Must thank dawg for his help.


----------



## Judicial review

OMG....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrible loss of Cat Habitat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, can't see the picture.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not that good but does it show when you quote it?
> 
> I never get why I can see it when I post it but then others can't.
> Hope you can see this one.
Click to expand...


Aw, this one I can, is it real?  So cute and tiny.

(I tried quoting the other one and even going to the "text editor" and grabbing the URL, but it didn''t work.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


>




That kitty cat is starved for affection........


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kitty cat is starved for affection........
Click to expand...


He just loves Kevlar...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrible loss of Cat Habitat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, can't see the picture.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not that good but does it show when you quote it?
> 
> I never get why I can see it when I post it but then others can't.
> Hope you can see this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, this one I can, is it real?  So cute and tiny.
> 
> (I tried quoting the other one and even going to the "text editor" and grabbing the URL, but it didn''t work.
Click to expand...


Can't be real but there has been some really horrible breeding done with cats to keep them small, short legs - nasty stuff. 

The person who can keep them kitten size will make a million.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrible loss of Cat Habitat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, can't see the picture.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not that good but does it show when you quote it?
> 
> I never get why I can see it when I post it but then others can't.
> Hope you can see this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, this one I can, is it real?  So cute and tiny.
> 
> (I tried quoting the other one and even going to the "text editor" and grabbing the URL, but it didn''t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't be real but there has been some really horrible breeding done with cats to keep them small, short legs - nasty stuff.
> 
> The person who can keep them kitten size will make a million.
Click to expand...

I think it must be photoshop.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Okay, this bow is all categorized.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



You're doing musical chairs wrong.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Yes, I was there when they took out Sammy the Squirrel.


----------



## Esmeralda

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was there when they took out Sammy the Squirrel.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Well this sucks, no m,e,o or w....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



So cute.........I want one of those.......


----------



## Judicial review

someone needs to close this witches cat thread.  Cats are evil.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.........I want one of those.......
Click to expand...

It's funny  how they all look exactly like mama.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.........I want one of those.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny  how they all look exactly like mama.
Click to expand...

That is unusual, their markings are so beautiful..


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwwww!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Eat your heart out fabric softener bear!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Okay, this guy must be wearing colored contacts!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Wait, you hear a tuna can opening?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Okay, kite down, now what?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Don't it turn my brown eyes blue.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




That's got to be Pogo 's cat.........


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I haz the static!


----------



## Esmeralda

Zombie or miracle Florida cat claws his way back from the dead - Yahoo News


----------



## saveliberty

Lost an eye, had to wire his jaw shut and very dehydrated, but the cat came back!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Zombie or miracle Florida cat claws his way back from the dead - Yahoo News



I saw that in the paper....poor baby.......I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



I wonder what could be so interesting out there.........


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



That one looks like my cat Dolly.......same coloring...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what could be so interesting out there.........
Click to expand...

Mom and Dad going on vacation without you?  Maybe the house/pet sitter took the picture.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Awwwwww....!!  Such pretty cats.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks like my cat Dolly.......same coloring...
Click to expand...

Look at how her tail is wrapped around her feet.  She's so sweet.  My calico cat was a total sweetie too.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cat Prayer


Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray this cushy life to keep.
I pray for toys that look like mice,
And sofa cushions, soft and nice.
I pray for gourmet kitty snacks,
And someone nice to scratch my back,
For windowsills all warm and bright,
For shadows to explore at night.
I pray I’ll always stay real cool
And keep the secret feline rule
To NEVER tell a human that
The world is really ruled by CATS!
~ Author Unknown

*Poem source*


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

I can identify with this.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Lotta hair on that one.......


----------



## Statistikhengst

drifter said:


>




I toldja, no Pussyporn after 9!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Looks like a cat I had, 'Bear.'


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Turtle wuz right, stuck on back bad.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



How does spider do this?  I should have asked before I eated him.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I know I can do the flip!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Tresha91203

drifter said:


>



Hobbs?


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Ohhhh! So cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Yo DAWG!

Ya wanna piece of me?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

"What light through yonder window breaks? It is the East, and Juliet is the Sun." ~ Wm. Shakespeare


----------



## Luddly Neddite

_“I've found that the way a person feels about cats-and the way they feel about him or her in return-is usually an excellent gauge by which to measure a person's character”_ ― P.C. Cast


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I'm sending away for this one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

(This is addictive!)


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Stoopid recliner


----------



## saveliberty

Luddly Neddite said:


> "What light through yonder window breaks? It is the East, and Juliet is the Sun." ~ Wm. Shakespeare



Tuna!  Tuna!  Where for art thou Tuna?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ducks attack lone kitten. 

Kitten climbs into crate of ducklings is attacked by fuzzy foes - KGUN9


----------



## saveliberty

I need a kitty hug.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>


Fantastic photo.


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Esmeralda

> In January, Redditor enns5320 posted a photo of his cat with the caption:
> 
> _My dog recently passed and we got a statue and have its collar around it in memory. This was my cat’s reaction when he found it._


_

Cat Mourns His Dog Friend in the Sweetest Way Life With Dogs_


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, I like his big round head....he's so cute!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>




Many years ago, I had a dog who would pretend to maul the cat. She would put her mouth around the cat's middle, g-r-r-r loudly and shake her head. And the cat would just purrrrr.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

True love from mamma!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> True love from mamma!


LOL  Poor thing. She'll get used to it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Also beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What a cutie.....loe those deep blue eyes!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Emeralda. I love your cat pictures.

Sometimes I live in Cyprus; with six  felines. Oh and one human.

Imagine being purred  to sleep. What could be better than that.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Emeralda. I love your cat pictures.
> 
> Sometimes I live in Cyprus; with six  felines. Oh and one human.
> 
> Imagine being purred  to sleep. What could be better than that.


Living in Cyprus sounds nice too!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> l



Love that one. Could watch them all day when they do that.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mamooth




----------



## Gallagher

The cat AMSR video...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



What happens when Cheetahs ignore stop lights.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Squirrel made it look so easy.


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


>


LOL


----------



## mamooth

Kool-aid cat says "Oh yeah!"


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mindful

Luddly Neddite said:


> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.



Can't do it anymore. It breaks me up emotionally. Ended up keeping the last lot I cared for, with my daughter.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Cutie!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


LOL Very cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Very cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> Kool-aid cat says "Oh yeah!"


That lady needs a Thigh Master.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Michelle420

The cat's face is so funny


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Oooh....so pretty....


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


So pretty!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Adorable!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Cats don't get kissing. You just have to grab them and plant one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


There is gravitas in that face...I want this Kitty to run for President'16


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> There is gravitas in that face...I want this Kitty to run for President'16



He makes me think of the movie with Ralph Macchio (sp).
The Kung Fu instructor who called him 'grasshopper'. 

Or Burl Ives.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Coco and kitten.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Nashville cats...Play clear as country water....play wild as Mountain dew..


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is gravitas in that face...I want this Kitty to run for President'16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He makes me think of the movie with Ralph Macchio (sp).
> The Kung Fu instructor who called him 'grasshopper'.
> 
> Or Burl Ives.
Click to expand...

LOL

He reminds me a little of Winston Churchill.


----------



## featherlite

Esmeralda said:


>



that cute little face! lol


----------



## featherlite

Esmeralda said:


>



The cat of all cats!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## featherlite

hahaha


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



How adorable.............


----------



## Mertex

featherlite said:


>




Thanks....those are too funny!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



I love their colors. Do you know the breed?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Catpuccino?


----------



## Mindful

Lovely photos, Esmeralda.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their colors. Do you know the breed?
Click to expand...

I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Awww, that kitten is so small....dog must be a very gentle giant.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


That is too funny.....do you think that photo is photoshopped?  The yellow and white cat seems to have the same markings as two other yellow and white cats, and the two black with white legs cats on the front - right, seem to also have the same markings.....cute picture, though.


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny.....do you think that photo is photoshopped?  The yellow and white cat seems to have the same markings as two other yellow and white cats, and the two black with white legs cats on the front - right, seem to also have the same markings.....cute picture, though.
Click to expand...



Maybe, it's supposed to be some place called cat island in Japan.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Here are some clips of Cat Island at youtube. Holy Toledo.

cat island japan documentary - YouTube

I hope the link is good.


----------



## Michelle420

Felines rule on Ehime s Cat Island The Japan Times


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Esmeralda

Ellipsis said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda

*California Cat Takes World Record*
Next month, tortoiseshell cat Tiffany Two will celebrate her 27 th birthday, making her the world’s oldest cat, according to Guinness World Records. Her owner, Sharon Voorhees, said she bought Tiffany from a pet shop in 1988 for $10 when the kitty was 6 weeks old — and calls it the “best money ever spent.” Although the cat is the equivalent of 125 years old in human years, she still has good sight and hearing. During her long life, she went missing for two full years, but is now described as inseparable from Voorhees. Her owner says she has a sweet demeanor and loves to be petted. “She’s not afraid of anything or anyone. She walks right past the dogs, she’s very feisty!” Voorhees told Guinness. The oldest cat ever record was set by Crème Puff from Texas, who lived to be 38 years old.
Pet Scoop Nearly 27-Year-Old Cat Named World s Oldest Corgis Vulnerable in U.K.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful

drifter said:


>



So sweet.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Here are some clips of Cat Island at youtube. Holy Toledo.
> 
> cat island japan documentary - YouTube
> 
> I hope the link is good.




It was....amazing.....looks like they eat good.....


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>


That one has very pretty markings.


----------



## Mertex

Ellipsis said:


>




How sweet....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Look human....I'm posting on your Facebook page.....


----------



## Mertex

I'm not enjoying this one bit.....


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Adorable.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Darling. Reminds me of the little rascals.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


omg so cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



How funny.....the white cat is so pretty...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


LOL That's hilarious.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL That's hilarious.
Click to expand...


I know, and it was all so casual, too. LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


>




This one. 

Send me this one. 

No wait - I want that one. 

Don't have one that looks like that one so I'll take him.

ooo ooo I really like that one. 

Oh never mind. I'll just back up my truck.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Oh cool!

A twofer.

I'll take them too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>



Love this one too but if they were mine, they'd be inside instead of on the snow.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Look human....I'm posting on your Facebook page.....




Oh look.

He has thumbs. 

Makes it so much easier to type.

And yes, I'll take him too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ellipsis said:


>




Those tiny little whiskers are SO tickle-y!

Bit its SO worth it. 

And of course I'll take this one too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I really only came to post this but y'all have turned me into a cyber-cat hoarder.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Pretty.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Alan Stallion

Alan Stallion said:


> I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)



I haven't been posting since this post, but since then, I've acquired another black and white kitty. His one-year birthday comes up in early April...


----------



## Esmeralda

Alan Stallion said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been posting since this post, but since then, I've acquired another black and white kitty. His one-year birthday comes up in early April...
Click to expand...

Cute!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That's adorable.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's adorable.
Click to expand...

Just training the human to respond...


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Wow, they blend in perfectly, don't they?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Alan Stallion said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down to one cat right now (I've had as many as four cats at any one time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been posting since this post, but since then, I've acquired another black and white kitty. His one-year birthday comes up in early April...
Click to expand...



Pretty baby but I'm sure you meant to write that he acquired you!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cassy Mo said:


> Who hasn't felt like this?




Can't see it but -

I'll take this one too!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>




Abyssinian?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Luddly Neddite said:


> Can't see it but -
> 
> I'll take this one too!



I don't know what happened. It was a cute little kitten that was so sleepy he was tipping over, sitting up. 

Oh well, I'm glad you've taken him now. He'll be fine.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful

Great pictures.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, true love.......


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Naughty, naughty.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Americat sniper...


----------



## Cassy Mo

_My bad._


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


That is a Heinz
57 varieties of cat


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> That is a Heinz
> 57 varieties of cat



Like a Crazy Quilt.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


What funny markings. The girls are either gonna love him or hate him.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> What funny markings.



I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Abstract cats ....Dali cat delinquents


----------



## Cassy Mo

Wow.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Uh oh.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> Wow.


what a cool cat....


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> _My bad._



He's a big cat....I lov big cats...such pretty markings....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


Oooohhh, so pretty......love his eyes!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> [



He's a little pissed.....didn't like that bath! ...


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Wow.


That must be his baby....the little Heinz!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## peach174

Nobody's going to pinch me tomorrow I'm completely ready.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Also Awwww!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Is that a real cat? It looks like a toy.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Is that a real cat? It looks like a toy.



The more I look at it, the more I think it looks like a toy, also. I'm going to have to look into this...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



That's hilarious!  There has to be one in every crowd, I swear. 

BTW, the little cat that looks like a toy is on Pinterest, which I'm not signed up for. I still don't have a clue.

I want a cartoon cat on Pinterest 17 Pins


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Tank




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*A Day in the Life of Quality Control...*


----------



## mudwhistle

*Kitty Having A Cappuccino*

*



*
​


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat activists ..


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Clouded Leopard. Markings kind of like a giraffe.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



He's got it down!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



That's  hilarious!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



Nicely done.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Clouded Leopard. Markings kind of like a giraffe.


Impressive.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> So cute!



Makes me want to hug both of them.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Amazing. The dog looks really happy.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Amazing. The dog looks really happy.



A win/win!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*Puttin' on the Ritz*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*This twosome could be trouble..*.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

drifter said:


>



I was just going through older cat posts, and didn't realize you had done this one already. Oops!


----------



## Cassy Mo

*The price I pay for being cute.*


----------



## Cassy Mo

*What he said^^^^^^^*


----------



## Esmeralda

If a fish is the movement of water embodied, given shape, then cat is a diagram and pattern of subtle air.

 Doris Lessing


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Yikes. That's me in the morning!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going through older cat posts, and didn't realize you had done this one already. Oops!
Click to expand...


That's okay.....I hardly ever go back to check old posts on this thread, and I had forgotten ever seeing it....it is so cute!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



I love big fat cats.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ellipsis

Cassy Mo said:


>


I see you have your thinking cat on.


----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Roadrunner

One man's pet is another (Asian)man's meal.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


So sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Also, Awwwww!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


>



Gorgeous.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is what my little guy looked like when he was a baby.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> This is what my little guy looked like when he was a baby.



Have you got a grownup picture of him?

This time last year. I was involved with fostering tiny kittens abandoned by or parted from their mothers. The bottle feeding was the best.


----------



## Esmeralda

LOL The look on his face.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my little guy looked like when he was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a grownup picture of him?
> 
> This time last year. I was involved with fostering tiny kittens abandoned by or parted from their mothers. The bottle feeding was the best.
Click to expand...

It would be really hard to give them up when the foster period was over. I'm at work now and don't have a photo of my little guy with me. He's been gone for about 5 years now.  I don't have any cats now. Can't do it--I travel a lot.  For example, I'll be traveling for a couple months later in the year.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my little guy looked like when he was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a grownup picture of him?
> 
> This time last year. I was involved with fostering tiny kittens abandoned by or parted from their mothers. The bottle feeding was the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be really hard to give them up when the foster period was over. I'm at work now and don't have a photo of my little guy with me. He's been gone for about 5 years now.  I don't have any cats now. Can't do it--I travel a lot.  For example, I'll be traveling for a couple months later in the year.
Click to expand...


That happened to my daughter. I was helping her out.  But when it came to it, she couldn't give them up. So now she has six, including three originals of her own. She says she can't do fostering again. It's too emotionally overwhelming.

I've had a dynasty of cats in my life. But as I travel too, and am gone for long periods at a time, I don't have any any more.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mamooth

That photo is actually not real, being a photoshop job.

snopes.com Garfield of Dreams

However, this photo is real. It's a very big and fluffy cat, a 24 lb. Maine Coon, held by a very small woman.

snopes.com Why the Dog Left


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

mamooth said:


> That photo is actually not real, being a photoshop job.



Thank you for this. I'll leave mine up, just so it will remain clear as to which post you were referring.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*I think these 2 had the same drama coach.*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> *I think these 2 had the same drama coach.*


LOL!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwwww...


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Self portrait?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, those beautiful eyes.....love it!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



So cute........thanks.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



That looks so much like my Tiger...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


Awww, such a cutie.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


Reminds me of the movie "Lion King".....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*Okay, where's the game controller?*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really cute.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mayrj

aww I love cats!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>





> Beautiful.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Abishai100

*Catwoman: Apprentice*

One dolphin has difficulty tackling a predatory shark in open water.  However, a group of dolphins can work together to efficiently outwit and outmaneuver the same menacing shark.

Cats exhibit qualities of both individualism and social affinity.  Siamese cats are peculiar and stand out in this respect.

Isn't this why women find it intellectually intriguing to compare themselves to the feline species?  Couldn't this explain why Hollywood (USA) would make a movie such as "Catwoman" (2004)?






Catwoman (Film)


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Looks like they're having a ball........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

I don't think Ive posted this kitty before...


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Oo, look!  The Cat in the Hat.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I haz a snow day.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

I wonder if this hurts?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>



Purr favor ......


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> "purry, drooly"
> 
> I had the most wonderful long hair, pale yellow cat. He was huge and when my very young grand daughter firs saw him, she said, "that's not a cat. That's a plillow".
> 
> p-l-i-l-l-o-w
> 
> So, that became his name.
> 
> He would sit on the back of my chair with his front end on my head. He would purr and drool. Down my face.
> 
> Loved that cat.
> 
> We lived out in the desert and one day, he made a dash for the door. I was able to get him but he thought it was a game and the next day, he did it again. That time though, he spooked and made a dash for the desert. I searched for him for days and days but never saw him again.


That is so sad.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Sooooo pretty.......


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Cats are cats.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




A cat tat!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat of nine and more ....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That's a nice one, Tyrone.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


Government cat doing the paperwork ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hippie cat on Keebles and bits


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

the name is "Arizona" and them is "rainbow shades"


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

It's me!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I think I want one of each, plus a calico.  

The reality is that one will have to do.  If I had room though, I'd like the gray, tuxedo, ginger and a calico.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very pretty picture.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



That's pretty nifty!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL! You manage to find some real winners, Tyrone!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Make sure to click on pic for better viewing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> Make sure to click on pic for better viewing.


That is a pensive cat ....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Ready for Easter


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


He looks like a real Texan cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


This is your Rodeo Drive/Texan kitty cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Ready for Easter


??? LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Cardboard Cat Chaise Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Are you my cusin?




Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## HenryBHough

Once upon a husband forgot to get his wife a *chocolate bunny* for easter.

She awoke that Easter morn and, without donning her glasses, reached for what she KNEW would be the *chocolate bunny* on her bedside table......


----------



## Zoom-boing

Watch this, it's hilarious.

Diaries Of A Cat SF Globe


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Thanks, Tyrone.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cutie.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



You runned out of cat food?  Yur flower runned out of water.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


I can't decide if that's cute (a TY) or funny   It's both!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwww......


----------



## Cassy Mo

Good morning! Yawn, stretch, and get those kinks out!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


I just love mamas and their babies!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Worried Cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Listening to "Cat Mother and the All Night newsboys"


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


r
Really cute!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I am writing a play about a Bakery in Indiana caught up in the Gay/Christians cultural wars .."The buns of Navarone Bakery"


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Luddly Neddite

gobs more beautiful photos here

Gorgeous Picture Facebook


----------



## Luddly Neddite

From the same link ^^


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> From the same link ^^


This guy has such a cute face.


----------



## Esmeralda

http://www.funmole.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/kitty-coffe-cream.jpg


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

_HAPPY EASTER_

_



_


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


I love this one. Looks like the calico I used to have.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



How cute....and the look on that cat's face says it all......like "yeah, I'm spoiled, so what's your problem?"......


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute....and the look on that cat's face says it all......like "yeah, I'm spoiled, so what's your problem?"......
Click to expand...


So true


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



So cute........I love the little one.......


----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I want that for my Avatar.....later on....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Gone Hollywood ...have your people call our people ...we'll do lunch...


----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




That was so neat.....loved it.


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> From the same link ^^



That's adorable.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

watering whole


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mertex said:


>



Oh man that is one great kitty shot....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

This is my house !!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*to all cat loving people...........*


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Spokescat for AT&T


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Which came first?  The chicken or the egg?  Couldn't decide, so I eated them both.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


ready for Easter cat.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Schroeder's cat goes Higgs Boson hunting ....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



While your down here, check the litter box please.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



*Furry nightlights!*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I thought we were out of sunflower seeds.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*Cat ladders*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, I love this one........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Naughty boy.......


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



So cute..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Stay calm

on  a sleeping bag.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Privy Privacy.....Not!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Same cat. Sickly at adoption, and then a later picture.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


I really like this one.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




This one looks like an Ewok from Star Wars.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I am from the cat Government and I am here to help...


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am from the cat Government and I am here to help..



I love that!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

slip sliding away...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Plan for the day:

Drink milk.

Soak.

Drink milk.

Soak.

Repeat.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Mom was doing this the hard way...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

_I don't know why it's always me who has to adjust the antenna._


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Bruno Meowgli?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Serious Cats!


----------



## Esmeralda

That's not funny!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute!


----------



## featherlite

I've always wanted a black torti.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, so cute....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hero cat saves buddy...


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hero cat saves buddy...



LOL...that's darling!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Warm, but not too comfy cozy.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## HenryBHough

Going UP?



 

Or going down?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

HenryBHough said:


> Going UP?
> 
> View attachment 39491
> 
> Or going down?


M C Escher's cat ?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wyld Kard

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hero cat saves buddy...


 
...from the one who fired the shot.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cats in News  Media ......


----------



## Figaro

I love dogs more


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Aktas

During the last 12 months I thought people convert some people into cats, dogs - very awful.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

Poor Mom is really getting a workout.


----------



## Cassy Mo

For more of an idea of how high this cat climbed up the needly cactus, here's the article:

Arizona Bobcat Climbs at the Sharp End adventure journal


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> For more of an idea of how high this cat climbed up the needly cactus, here's the article:
> 
> Arizona Bobcat Climbs at the Sharp End adventure journal


Wow!


----------



## Esmeralda

Good Morning


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This looks very much like a cat I used to have.  She was a year or so old when I got her from the pound, but she would have looked like this as a kitten. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Family portrait.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>



So cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



This is so cute! I keep noticing the poor little one in the back who seems to be dwarfed by the others. He needed to push his way to the front! LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
Click to expand...


S/he looks like the very epitome of contentment.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute! I keep noticing the poor little one in the back who seems to be dwarfed by the others. He needed to push his way to the front! LOL
Click to expand...

You favor the "underdog" cat I see ...I had not noticed the little one back there ....kewl


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I always wanted to write a book called "Meows Little Red Book"...describing the "great leap forward" attack on fluttering objects and other catty commentary on contemporary causes...unnnbelievable


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



OMG....that is too funny........just exactly how my cats would react.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Now that's not quite fair. They forgot all the many meal times, the staring blankly into space times, etc.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Tax break for adopting cats dogs Bills would make it happen Politics on the Hudson


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Tax break for adopting cats dogs Bills would make it happen Politics on the Hudson



Darling kitten, and great tax break proposal, Tyrone!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wish I could view these but the stills look good.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


So sweet!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Good morrow magistrates


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

I think this idea is neat, but would either remove the lid, or make it secure so it couldn't shut.






And this old trunk....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Cassy Mo said:


>



"But he don't move no more."


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> I think this idea is neat, but would either remove the lid, or make it secure so it couldn't shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this old trunk....


Oh, nice!  I really like these.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Adorable!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Oh, nice! I really like these.



Thanks, so do I. I like that you could get exactly what you want, rather than whatever was available at a store.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



OMG, I never would have thought of that! Clever.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, nice! I really like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so do I. I like that you could get exactly what you want, rather than whatever was available at a store.
Click to expand...

It gives me an idea of a way to use all the post cards I've collected over the years, instead of keeping them in a box.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> It gives me an idea of a way to use all the post cards I've collected over the years, instead of keeping them in a box.



Excellent! Out in the open to enjoy.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Is this one doing a 'stealth mode'? LOL...hilarious!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Very cool!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

It's showing dogs, but...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> It's showing dogs, but...


Very nice if you have under the stairs area.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Very nice if you have under the stairs area.



Yes, and storage galore so that space wouldn't be missed.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo

bbl


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> It's showing dogs, but...


I like the one on the bottom right.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> I like the one on the bottom right.



That's my pick, too.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


OMG  So cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

electrical banana


----------



## Cassy Mo

Sing it! 

_Y..M..C..A.._


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

just chilling after my workout...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Yell if I ever try that again!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

When Ducklings attack


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> When Ducklings attack


Poor kitty!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

Cassy Mo said:


>



That's my baby ^^^^

My Russian Blue Toby


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

skye said:


> That's my baby ^^^^
> 
> My Russian Blue Toby



Gorgeous!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

Cassy Mo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my baby ^^^^
> 
> My Russian Blue Toby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
Click to expand...


Thank you
Russian Blues are so sweet.... ...they have a very nice temperament!

Well ..at least my sweet baby Toby has! 

I love him a lot.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Looks like my cat when he was a kitten.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


Camouflage is the first rule of survival....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The Cat's Eye Nebula *as seen by the Hubble Space Telescope in the constellation Draco.


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Camouflage is the first rule of survival....



But beware of vacuums!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camouflage is the first rule of survival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But beware of vacuums!
Click to expand...

specially robot vacuum....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



What a beautiful couple.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Very cute! 

_"Hmm, now what am I in the mood for? Sweet or salty?"_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Aktas

What people like on cats..not my  probably mostly female person like cats..


----------



## Cassy Mo

Aktas said:


> What people like on cats..not my  probably mostly female person like cats..



I can't speak for everyone here, of course, but I love dogs, too.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kitten Therapy: The Prescription for Stress*


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww.....that's precious.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




She's like a mama bear..........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



He's so cute........


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




I want that one...........


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Snoopy?


----------



## Mertex

Aktas said:


> What people like on cats..not my  probably mostly female person like cats..




Not true.......lots of men like cats.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Aktas

Mertex said:


> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> What people like on cats..not my  probably mostly female person like cats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.......lots of men like cats.
Click to expand...

 
Really? Oh, good to know...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* "If man could be crossed with the cat it would improve man, but it would deteriorate the cat." Mark Twain *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mertex said:


>


 Too lazy to do the paperwork eh....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*The Ice Heist!*


----------



## Cassy Mo

*Sand Cat*


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




OMG!  I don't know if I would trust my cats with baby chicks.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> OMG! I don't know if I would trust my cats with baby chicks....



I'd be on pins and needles, no doubt.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

....tails you lose face...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


We need a 'cute' button.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

when prehistoric Dinos attack


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Sometimes I'm hesitant in posting a pic, thinking it may have already been shown, but not sure. This one is a case in point..


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Ultra cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


So pretty!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Very sweet!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


He looks like a fun cute little guy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


That cat is having so much fun.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


This is a cutie pie.


----------



## Cassy Mo

_Okay, who hid the mousse?_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Watch out for downpours.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a fun cute little guy.
Click to expand...



He looks like he just saw the Angel of Death...........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Watch out for downpours.



Is he sleeping in there?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for downpours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he sleeping in there?
Click to expand...


Hard to tell, but if so, that would be a rude awakening if it rained!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Loaf_ing around.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>








 Cat and Pony show


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cool cat





Nashville Cats


----------



## MaryL

Used to have a feral cat problem till cat lovers stopped  putting out food for them and the city abandoned open trash dumpsters  for recycling /enclosed  trash cans, Shades of that cartoon  Top cat. Not that I hate cats. Dogs are much better pets and more affectionate and practical. Cats are tribbles with legs.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

This can be seen from Interstate 15 in the California Mohave Desert, between Vegas and Barstow. I think I read somewhere that it's a failed sand dune...something like that. I had a friend, who looked at it a gazillion times...okay, I may be exaggerating a bit....and still could not see the cat.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> This can be seen from Interstate 15 in the California Mohave Desert, between Vegas and Barstow. I think I read somewhere that it's a failed sand dune...something like that. I had a friend, who looked at it a gazillion times...okay, I may be exaggerating a bit....and still could not see the cat.


I can see a cat.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I think that kitty is so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

When Leviathan Kittens attack


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

featherlite said:


>



Beautiful face.


----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


Awwwww....


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



This is just the cutest.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> This can be seen from Interstate 15 in the California Mohave Desert, between Vegas and Barstow. I think I read somewhere that it's a failed sand dune...something like that. I had a friend, who looked at it a gazillion times...okay, I may be exaggerating a bit....and still could not see the cat.



I can see the outline of a cat.....in fact, there are two different ways I can see a cat.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Can you jump this high?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> I can see the outline of a cat.....in fact, there are two different ways I can see a cat.....



I hadn't noticed any other, but now that you mention it, I think I can see another one, too. Cool!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Orange Julius  





NEBRASKA HUMANE SOCIETY 

This 1-year-old tabby cat is doing fine at the Nebraska Humane Society after being thrown out of a car in South Omaha. The male cat was found in a cardboard box that had been duct-taped shut. 


The cat that was put into a cardboard box and thrown out of a moving car Sunday in South Omaha has a new name. Friday, he got a new home, too.

Julius is the name given to the orange and white tabby cat that is at the Nebraska Humane Society. Humane society officials put the 1-year-old male cat up for adoption Friday. By Friday afternoon, Julius had been adopted, the humane society reported.

Pam Wiese, with the humane society, said a man who had read about the cat in The World-Herald came in early Friday afternoon.

"He wanted to make sure that nothing like that ever happens to Julius again," she said. "We think he'll be fabulous with him."



Cat thrown from car has a new name new home - Omaha.com Crime Courts


----------



## Cassy Mo

Nice, Tyrone. Thanks for a story with a good ending.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Okay, who's cuter, the kid or the cat?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Can't see anything.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very sweet.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see anything.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Wish I knew why.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I believe this is your image Cassy...I right clicked on it [the image box in your post]..then clicked on "copy image location"...I then went to the menu above the posting box and pressed next to the smiling face and placed the image location there


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I believe this is your image Cassy...I right clicked on it [the image box in your post]..then clicked on "copy image location"...I then went to the menu above the posting box and pressed next to the smiling face and placed the image location there



Thanks, Tyrone. The image is of 2 cats on their hind legs, facing each other. 

I'll try it again.






It's showing for me, but it may be blank for others.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is your image Cassy...I right clicked on it [the image box in your post]..then clicked on "copy image location"...I then went to the menu above the posting box and pressed next to the smiling face and placed the image location there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tyrone. The image is of 2 cats on their hind legs, facing each other.
> 
> I'll try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's showing for me, but it may be blank for others.
Click to expand...

I see two cats orange  facing each other in front of a window


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Let's bow our heads...._


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



That is too funny.......


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



The cat is too cute.........so is the dog....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sweet.
Click to expand...

I could see it once I started to "reply" that I couldn't see it......cute.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



I can't see this one. It says "please visit Design Swan - DesignSwan.com"


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

eeeuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


That kitty is so cute.  Just kills me.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I posted this because it looks like 'Bear,' a cat I used to have; she was a rescue cat--meaning I got her from the pound when she was about 2. Lovely girl.  She was already named Bear when I got her, so we just left it that way.  It was a very long time ago, and she's been gone a long time now.  You never forget them though.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww.....!


----------



## Linkiloo

Love my two cats but they are peeing all over the place. They are castrated and we got them from a shelter so we will probably never be able to change it. Strange thing is that they will look right at us and lift their tails while peeing as if they are proud of it. But we love them so their peeing is limited to one room in the house. Otherwise they have to keep their furry buts outside.


----------



## Esmeralda

Linkiloo said:


> Love my two cats but they are peeing all over the place. They are castrated and we got them from a shelter so we will probably never be able to change it. Strange thing is that they will look right at us and lift their tails while peeing as if they are proud of it. But we love them so their peeing is limited to one room in the house. Otherwise they have to keep their furry buts outside.


Why don't you put a litter box in that room?

Contact these guys.  Maybe they can help. Maybe you'll even get to be on TV!  

My Cat from Hell Animal Planet


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

When I play with my cat, how do I know that she is not passing time with me rather than I with her?  -  Montaigne


----------



## Esmeralda

Cats are intended to teach us that not everything in nature has a function.  --  Garrison Keillor


----------



## Esmeralda

It is impossible to keep a straight face in the presence of one or more kittens.  -  Cynthia E. Varnado


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> That kitty is so cute. Just kills me.



Me, too. For some reason I think 'pilgrim' when looking at him. Cracks me up, and the dog, especially when clicking and enlarging the pic, looks totally baffled. What a pair.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



look!  jungle....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Good morning...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lights out catapult


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



What a cute little bundle!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Too cute


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Crouching Tiger, Flying Dragon


----------



## mamooth

Kitten cam of mama and 5 newborns.

Kittenwatch with Eve on Livestream

I'm experimenting with something new for cheaper flea meds, buying a big dog dose and then subdividing it for cats. This site gives you the starting kit for it. I let everyone know how it goes.

Low Cost Flea Meds Cats About Town Society


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

That is exactly correct the dog did this and I chased him off


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mdk

One of my darling cats was kind enough to wake me up last night while vomiting all over the floor. How can something that is so cute be so gross simultaneously? lol


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"All your kung-fu is useless against mine! You probably only know how to fight against opponents right-side up! hahaha!"


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"This is a sparring program. It has similar properties as the Matrix."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the Master!"


----------



## Delta4Embassy




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




So cute........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm texting..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Mertex said:


>



Find a Jewish owner. Sabbath rest applies to animals too.


----------



## Cassy Mo

*Monday morning?*

*



*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




OMG.....that's too funny.......totally relaxed it seems.


----------



## Esmeralda

Who lies the most? Dogs, cats or people?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Innocence: so fleeting


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Aktas

but i like garfield, but.. "Garfield: The Movie" meant (its a movie, so i like no cats)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Very pretty.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


So cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Little sweetie


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Damn, that's cold!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Farmer Cat, surveying the damage.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Hey.....your squooshing me..........


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



I'm helping with the laundry.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


She's a very pretty girl, imo.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


>


Awwwwww!!  I want one!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"My parents just LOVE "A Christmas Story" and named me Ralphie."


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Supposedly this is a stray, in a fish market at an airport somewhere in Russia.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Is this a haircut? Did they really want a wrinkle dog? Can't think of the breed right now.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Is this a haircut? Did they really want a wrinkle dog? Can't think of the breed right now.


OMG!  Photoshopped?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Crazy cat ladies boudoir?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Cassy Mo said:


>



...Six months later that home's on an episode of "Hoarders"


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Mommy wants me to become a great mouser like her. But I don't get it, this one didn't run or fight back or anything."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"I've seen the dogs do this to get a treat."


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Catman VS Batman...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Poor baby!  He looks terrified.


----------



## Mertex

Blah, blah, I'll leave your stoopid plants alone....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Yecccch.....these ain't candies......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Let me tell you about the sixties ........*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mid-leap...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I fit....


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



These are all great, but the bottom one is especially. If looks could kill!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



This would make a great T P ad.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

This looks almost exactly like the calico cat I once had.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger

OMG, I want one!!!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Soooo sleepy...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Tacos, anyone........or is it burritos?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> This one is really angry.



Lord have mercy, I about flew out of my skin on this one! Whoa, that was quite impressive!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*
Cat Mother to the rescue her work is never done *...Happy Mother's Day ...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Happy Mother's Day....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

we are on page 420 ...I feel woozy....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

Elf cat is not amused!


----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


> Elf cat is not amused!


He's looking at the camera man/woman as if that person is an idiot. LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Ultra cuteness!


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> View attachment 41035
> *
> Cat Mother to the rescue her work is never done *...Happy Mother's Day ...


Totally cool!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Peekaboo......


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Peekaboo......


Cute, cute, cute.....


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


A cutie!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Your coffee mug felled off the table by itself.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>


Feed the pigeons, eat the pigeons.  I got confused.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



I just love hanging out with you guys........


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Klondike cat sledding, in Dawson City, I think it said.


----------



## skye

That's my baby...he is a Russian Blue...and I love him dearly


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Our cat Dolly relaxing in the Sunroom.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


This is a very pretty, sweet looking kitty.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Double Awwwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Very sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I is trouble looking for a place to happen.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



...so I said, FedEx really helps you with business packaging.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Lost and found didn't seem so far away when I started.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


His expression says, 'why are you doing this to me?'


----------



## Cassy Mo

Too many Popeye cartoons?


----------



## featherlite

Esmeralda said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His expression says, 'why are you doing this to me?'
Click to expand...

haha and also "some humans never get it right"


----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


> haha and also "some humans never get it right"



and _"Step away from the curling iron!"_.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



I'm jealous!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Such pretty green eyes......I have one like that.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Hey friends....I'll be out in a minute.....


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



I've got allergies..........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




*Boo!*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Cool! A substitute teacher!


----------



## Cassy Mo

_Foxy feline heading my way. Leer? What leer?_


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I luv my pony.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awww, so cute..........


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What beautiful eyes.......wonder if that is the real color?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



This is hilarious. It's like he doesn't want to miss one single drop.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




OMG, looks like you can't tell where one ends and the other one begins.......funny!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Yoga Cat...........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Nice and warm here........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

American Cat Idol


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



So precious.......I want it.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute and funny.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Tea Anyone?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm a Cool Kat......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> Tea Anyone?



This is absolutely too cute for words.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Reminds me of how hard it is to get up early on work days!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of our outdoor cats.  Whenever we decide to take a stroll through the yard, they are always right behind us.....sometimes they run up ahead, as if they know exactly where we are going to go....
Click to expand...


When I had both a dog and a cat, and it was an indoor/outdoor cat, I would take the dog for a walk and the cat would follow. Because we crossed a few busy streets and walked quite a ways, for about 45 minutes or so, I did not want the cat to follow, so I would turn around and see him and tell him to go home. After a few times of that, he would stop following and be back at the house when we returned.  He even did that at night and would try to hide  in bushes so I wouldn't see him following us.  Fortunately, he never did follow us for too long and didn't get hurt.  When he was nine, I stopped letting him go outside and he lived to be 16. I think he  lived longer because he no longer went outside.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is my cat.


----------



## featherlite

Esmeralda said:


>





Esmeralda said:


>


 @ the gloved handpaws?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

Does this look real, or does it look photo-shopped?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Cat Saved After Fire Comforts Other Recovering Animals*


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Cat Saved After Fire Comforts Other Recovering Animals*



What a big little hero!


----------



## Cassy Mo

I miss the regulars. It's practically echoing in here!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Does this look real, or does it look photo-shopped?


Based on the hind legs of all the others, it must be photo-shopped.


----------



## Mertex

I'm flying..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> I miss the regulars. It's practically echoing in here!


Who's missing?


----------



## featherlite

SteamPunk Cat


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Très chic!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the regulars. It's practically echoing in here!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's missing?
Click to expand...


Mostly you and Mertex, although admittedly, I over-dramatized.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the regulars. It's practically echoing in here!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly you and Mertex, although admittedly, I over-dramatized.
Click to expand...

LOL
I don't live in the States, so I'm in a different time zone. Mostly when  you are sleeping, I'm awake, and when I am sleeping, you are awake. It's about 9-10 hours difference.  If we are posting at the same time, that means one of us is up really early or up really late.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cute, cute, cute!  I just wanna tickle his tummy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


They are both so pretty and cute.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the regulars. It's practically echoing in here!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly you and Mertex, although admittedly, I over-dramatized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> I don't live in the States, so I'm in a different time zone. Mostly when  you are sleeping, I awake and when I am sleeping, you are awake. It's about 9-10 hours difference.  If we are posting at the same time, that means one of us is up really early or up really late.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that makes sense. Like the other night when I was up extra late because of the tornado scare.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cat Saved After Fire Comforts Other Recovering Animals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a big little hero!
Click to expand...

Great story.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


This looks just like my little guy when he he was young.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks just like my little guy when he he was young.
Click to expand...


Very cute. I imagine it would take 1/2 second to become thoroughly attached.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


OMG so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Honestly, who could resist?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


That's really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda....of the last 6 of your pics, I can only see 3.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda....of the last 6 of your pics, I can only see 3.


I don't know why. I see them okay. I don't know what to do.  They are downloading slowly. The internet here is weak right now. Maybe it will just take more  time for them to download.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> I don't know why. I see them okay. I don't know what to do.



It's happened to mine, too, and I don't know a remedy. The odd one is when other people can see it and I still can't.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Excellent! LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Lovely mother and baby pics.

I can feel the oxytocin drifting in.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*8 Things You Should Never Feed to Dogs and Cats Alternet*


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *8 Things You Should Never Feed to Dogs and Cats Alternet*



Thank you for this, Tyrone. I wasn't aware of the avocado problem.

Am personally thankful that it's macadamias, rather than pistachios, as our dog before the current one had a real love for them. She'd roll the nut around in her mouth until she located the split, crack it open, discard the shell on the floor, and then chow down on the nut. Am convinced she could have lived off them, if she'd had her druthers. She never did learn to clean up after herself, either, leaving little mountains of shells in her wake. Worth it, though, from the fun we had, watching her.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Oooh, so pretty.


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Two cuties.......


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




That one's a keeper.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, just like a human kid!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


Awww, such a precious look on his/her face........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda....of the last 6 of your pics, I can only see 3.




Me, too.....


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



How rare....eyes of different color!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Typical offspring.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Cat Poetry*





*Cat Hair*
Cat hair on the bedspread,
Cat hair on the chair.
Cat hair in the casserole,
Cat hair EVERYWHERE

Cat hair on my best coat,
Even on the mouse!
You live and eat and breathe cat hair,
When cats live in your house.

*author unknown*


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



What a sweet face. And maybe a hint of mischief just begging to be released.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



LOL...great answer!


----------



## SallyWilliams

I love cats! They're very adorable and good companions. I also like dogs but I'm more of a cat-person. I have 4 cats at home. I raised them since their mother gave birth to them. So, they really mean a lot to me because we've been together for almost 3 years now. I love the fact that they know their names!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Poor baby. He's had a rough life.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Ahoy, and uh oh, this isn't the litter box!_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really nice!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## neither

I have 14 kittens I need to take to Jackson, NC animal control.  It breaks my heart because they kill them if they don't get adopted.

I can't afford to keep them because I live on one thousand a month on ss.  I would appreciate any help or advice.

Thank you.  I live near Murfiesboro, NC.


----------



## featherlite

I know some Veterinary hospitals will. lol probably not 14. 
Dont know what the shelters are like in your area. Look for cat rescues. Paws?
Sit outside somewhere with the adorable little munchkins ... free to good home


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

neither said:


> I have 14 kittens I need to take to Jackson, NC animal control.  It breaks my heart because they kill them if they don't get adopted.
> 
> I can't afford to keep them because I live on one thousand a month on ss.  I would appreciate any help or advice.
> 
> Thank you.  I live near Murfiesboro, NC.



Here's a list of no-kill facilities in NC.....I don't know how close any of them are to you.  I know how you feel about knowing they will be put to death.  I hope one of these places is close enough for you to be able to take them there.

North Carolina No Kill Animal Shelters The nOkill Network


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Mama looks a bit disinterested........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



What a cutie..


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Oh my.....looks like someone needs a brushing.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Yepp....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama looks a bit disinterested........
Click to expand...


Actually, this looks like the street cats I've seen in other parts of the world. It is a horrendous life for females.  They get pregnant regularly.  They are close to being or are malnourished themselves--see how thin she is. They start having litters very young and just on and on continuously one after another until they die.  It could not be that, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## neither

featherlite said:


> I know some Veterinary hospitals will. lol probably not 14.
> Dont know what the shelters are like in your area. Look for cat rescues. Paws?
> Sit outside somewhere with the adorable little munchkins ... free to good home



Thank you for your concern.  I guess I need a miracle.


----------



## Cassy Mo

This tiny soul would have to go home with me.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

neither said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some Veterinary hospitals will. lol probably not 14.
> Dont know what the shelters are like in your area. Look for cat rescues. Paws?
> Sit outside somewhere with the adorable little munchkins ... free to good home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concern.  I guess I need a miracle.
Click to expand...

Take the kittens to a local mall or shopping center.  Have them in a big box with a sign that says 'Free Kittens.'  You may be able to get a lot of them 'adopted' that way.  You don't need a miracle.  You just need a little initiative and help. If these kittens are from your own cat, you need to get her fixed.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


>



I don't know why the pictures are disappearing.  ^^^This one disappeared, but oddly enough, when I reply....it appears!


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> neither said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 14 kittens I need to take to Jackson, NC animal control.  It breaks my heart because they kill them if they don't get adopted.
> 
> I can't afford to keep them because I live on one thousand a month on ss.  I would appreciate any help or advice.
> 
> Thank you.  I live near Murfiesboro, NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a list of no-kill facilities in NC.....I don't know how close any of them are to you.  I know how you feel about knowing they will be put to death.  I hope one of these places is close enough for you to be able to take them there.
> 
> North Carolina No Kill Animal Shelters The nOkill Network
Click to expand...


neither

Don't know if you saw this post^^^^^^^^^....it's a pretty long list of no-kill shelters in NC.

North Carolina No Kill Animal Shelters The nOkill Network


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



OMG, that is hysterical! Thank you!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Plato's Allegory of the Cave


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I'm a Cool Kat......


Head out on the highway, lookin' for adventure and whatever comes my way.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



British humor, who gets it?


----------



## Cassy Mo

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Cool Kat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head out on the highway, lookin' for adventure and whatever comes my way.
Click to expand...


Now that tune is going to be stuck in my head. LOL


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Flash setting?  Really?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I'm flying..........



Hey frog, ain't no thaing.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Cay selfies are born!


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Wait, I tell you I can make a mouse out of balloons.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I wait all year for catnip season.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



He said Calico, like it was a bad thing...


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I can't believe the dog told on us.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Your right, TV is just as bad upsidedown.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



You're not from around here are you?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Tres chic


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Deal keeps Conway's "cat lady" out of jail (29 Aug 2012).' Good news for Gerri, the woman who has been feeding these feral cat communities, good news for the cats who will now be vetted, vaccinated and TNR'd, and good news for the businesses bothered by the ferals. Good stuff all the way around!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> *Hey.....somebody, let me in....I got locked out!*


This is really a beautiful picture. I love the coloring of the cat and how it blends in with the background. The sunny warmth of the environment, and the spontaneous aspect of the cat being caught poised precariously and stretched out like that looking in the window.  It looks like a beautiful cat too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Ah, they're darling.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Sweetie pie. Reminds me of my calico when I first got her--rescued her from a home where she would not have had a good life.  The woman didn't know how to care for a cat and I don't know why she had one--she was feeding a kitten this size (above) hotdogs instead of cat food.  She was single and had a new baby and just couldn't cope with a cat, so I took the kitty home and she had a good life with me.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



What a nice perch!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



LOL. Upcoming test for the vacuum.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Darling


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat going "digital"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Meow Tse Tung


----------



## featherlite

Epic Winter Cat.  =)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Tresha91203

This is hubby's. He's definitely a daddy's boy!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Tresha91203 said:


> This is hubby's. He's definitely a daddy's boy!



What a handsome cat!


----------



## Tresha91203

Cassy Mo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hubby's. He's definitely a daddy's boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome cat!
Click to expand...


He's got beautiful markings: blue leopard spots on his tummy and cream highlights really bring out his facial features. He is very chill. He will let us rub his belly and flops like a ragdoll when we carry him around lol.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Tresha91203 said:


> He's got beautiful markings: blue leopard spots on his tummy and cream highlights really bring out his facial features. He is very chill. He will let us rub his belly and flops like a ragdoll when we carry him around lol.



The white markings around his eyes are really striking, too. His personality sounds perfect.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Only place you could think of to put the litter box huh?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Look at those faces.......they are adorable.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What a life.......


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What a big beautiful baby.........


----------



## Mertex

This is our youngest cat...Dolly, enjoying her favorite passtime, sleeping........she's getting bigger but is still small in size compared to Cali.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Precious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Also quite precious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Alley Cat, Mont St Michel, France


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is saying watch out for the cat.  Tee hee...


----------



## Esmeralda

The sign means:
Golden Lion Restaurant
food on the go


----------



## Esmeralda

This guy is really relaxed.


----------



## Esmeralda

(I'm going to France next month; that's why all the French stuff.)


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## strollingbones

i got a cat rescue going on hopefully....i went by this old building and saw one lone cat..there use to be 20 or so but something killed them...feral cats...i think the owners of the building...a fucking church by the way.....killed most of them....but there is one lone starving cat.....so a couple of weeks ago i started feeding it....i figured that is one thing i can do....i go by there every morning and feed it...yesterday it let me sit on the step with it but still wont let me touch it....i am pretty sure its a male....i have live traps but i prefer to try to get them a wee bit tame ...

several of us have tried to trap the cats....i have trapped about 6 of them....keeping one...tiff....taking rest to the humane..i dont want to see this one put down....so i will try to tame it...my husband is annoying me pointing out i have 6 pets...3 cats and 3 dogs....and can barely afford them....i will try to get a picture of him/her today

any hints on this would be appreciated


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

strollingbones said:


> i got a cat rescue going on hopefully....i went by this old building and saw one lone cat..there use to be 20 or so but something killed them...feral cats...i think the owners of the building...a fucking church by the way.....killed most of them....but there is one lone starving cat.....so a couple of weeks ago i started feeding it....i figured that is one thing i can do....i go by there every morning and feed it...yesterday it let me sit on the step with it but still wont let me touch it....i am pretty sure its a male....i have live traps but i prefer to try to get them a wee bit tame ...
> 
> several of us have tried to trap the cats....i have trapped about 6 of them....keeping one...tiff....taking rest to the humane..i dont want to see this one put down....so i will try to tame it...my husband is annoying me pointing out i have 6 pets...3 cats and 3 dogs....and can barely afford them....i will try to get a picture of him/her today
> 
> any hints on this would be appreciated


Just keep going by every day and feeding him, talking to him. He'll get to accept you eventually. But feral cats are hard to tame.


----------



## Esmeralda

The Sad Story of Oscar - France - Album on Imgur

The Sad Story of Oscar





With a happy ending.


----------



## strollingbones

i think what happened was an older couple were feeding them.....then they quit/died/??? but it is just a mess....i am hoping its not a female....if i can get this last cat....o well there will be more....there always are...

i want to get him relocated before winter...i think the older couple could pet him...but then he got deserted again....so he is so wary....and i dont wanna just try to grab him and toss him in a carrier....he is beginning to put on weight and starting to show the merits of good food daily....and you should hear me talking to him about living in a shit hole and needing to relocate ...where he can be warm and be feed twice a day....i just hope i have the time i will need to do this


----------



## strollingbones

sorry cant follow any link to horrible stories about what people have done to animals....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cat going "digital"


This is so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Alley Cat, Mont St Michel, France




What a quaint location........beautiful.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




I give up.....don't shoot......lol!


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> i got a cat rescue going on hopefully....i went by this old building and saw one lone cat..there use to be 20 or so but something killed them...feral cats...i think the owners of the building...a fucking church by the way.....killed most of them....but there is one lone starving cat.....so a couple of weeks ago i started feeding it....i figured that is one thing i can do....i go by there every morning and feed it...yesterday it let me sit on the step with it but still wont let me touch it....i am pretty sure its a male....i have live traps but i prefer to try to get them a wee bit tame ...
> 
> several of us have tried to trap the cats....i have trapped about 6 of them....keeping one...tiff....taking rest to the humane..i dont want to see this one put down....so i will try to tame it...my husband is annoying me pointing out i have 6 pets...3 cats and 3 dogs....and can barely afford them....i will try to get a picture of him/her today
> 
> any hints on this would be appreciated



I guess it depends on how long it has been feral.  The two male outdoor cats we have are sort of like that.  The people that used to live next door left them....(I posted about it at the beginning of this thread) and I started feeding them.  There were three at first, actually, and only one of them (Blackie, who later died) got friendly enough to let us touch him, the other two have been with us for I think 5 years and are still aloof.  Tiger will let my husband touch him and pick him up when he sits out by the gazebo at night to smoke a cigarette, Smoky, to this day will not let you touch him.  They follow us around the yard when we are walking, but stay a safe distance. 

Just keep feeding him and moving the food dish closer to your home, but if it ever becomes friendly enough for you to pet and pick it up, it will be rare.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> This is our youngest cat...Dolly, enjoying her favorite passtime, sleeping........she's getting bigger but is still small in size compared to Cali.



She's gorgeous! And looks good with the pillows, too!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Too darn cute! Adorable.


----------



## Cassy Mo

strollingbones said:


> i got a cat rescue going on hopefully....i went by this old building and saw one lone cat..there use to be 20 or so but something killed them...feral cats...i think the owners of the building...a fucking church by the way.....killed most of them....but there is one lone starving cat.....so a couple of weeks ago i started feeding it....i figured that is one thing i can do....i go by there every morning and feed it...yesterday it let me sit on the step with it but still wont let me touch it....i am pretty sure its a male....i have live traps but i prefer to try to get them a wee bit tame ...
> 
> several of us have tried to trap the cats....i have trapped about 6 of them....keeping one...tiff....taking rest to the humane..i dont want to see this one put down....so i will try to tame it...my husband is annoying me pointing out i have 6 pets...3 cats and 3 dogs....and can barely afford them....i will try to get a picture of him/her today
> 
> any hints on this would be appreciated



I have no advice to offer, but admire what you're doing.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Who....ME??_


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo said:


>



So cute


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Soooooo cute....I love his round face...he seems chubby, which I like.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Modern day Sphinx?


----------



## Mertex

This is called "flying"........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I didn't think cats could actually wink........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

I hope I haven't posted this one already. Am cleaning out my bookmarks.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I love this cat........I want one just like it.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



The N-word, hard to hear in any language.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



One of these cats is not like the others...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

LOL This is cool. You could make it out of cardboard boxes.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Skateboarding Cat





"Cool customer: Didga skates through the centre of his home town as passerby watch ..."


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



These are beautiful!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mindful

World s fattest cat and no he doesn t work for Barclays Elvis tips the scales at 38.5lbs - the same as a healthy three-year-old boy Daily Mail Online


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ISIS the cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Somebody doesn't look too happy about being replaced on mom's lap.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

This really looks like my little guy when he was young.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> This really looks like my little guy when he was young.



He's really darling.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

These eyes


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


She looks like she is just about to cry. What's breaking her heart, poor thing?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hmmm...your licker might be broken.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Yes, this is my party face.


----------



## Cassy Mo

_Titanic_ for cats.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

One of them is not too happy..........


----------



## Mertex

Gotcha.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TrinityPower

Mertex said:


> I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.
> 
> We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.
> 
> We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
> The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.
> 
> I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.
> 
> In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.
> 
> Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).
> 
> So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....
> 
> Here's Cali as a kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dolly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Freakyfritz (what we call her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures of the others up later......


Freakyfritz looks very similar to my cat that passed in September.  She was 18.  Her name was B.G.  When I brought her hme I called her baby girl til I thought of a name that fit her.  Most of the time I called her sugar pea or sweet pea


----------



## TrinityPower

Cassy Mo said:


> I hope I haven't posted this one already. Am cleaning out my bookmarks.


He is beautiful


----------



## Esmeralda

Looks just like the calico I used to have.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Gotcha.....



Rodin's Thinking Cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL. Love it.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




This one reminds me of my past pet Oso.........so pretty.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Sweet....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Why you wet me, human?......


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo said:


>



cute cuddle buddies


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Traveling cat spotted in a lynx cage at the Leningrad Zoo in St Petersburg, Russia. The homeless calico cat initially came to the lynx cage to find food...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This poor guy looks like he is just exhausted after a hard day's work.  He is obviously destressing.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


My question is: who is comforting whom?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: who is comforting whom?
Click to expand...


These are heartwarming pics.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Comfy cozy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Cute as a button.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfy cozy.
Click to expand...


You know, I have a hard time not relating to these very restful ones. My eyes always seem to get heavy.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as a button.
Click to expand...


Yes, and it looks like s/he could be a live wire!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Cute....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Cool Cat.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*You have a cat.*




Evan Long / Flickr
A 2014 study found that people who identified as a "dog person" were more outgoing than those who identified as a "cat person."

But guess what: Cat people did better on intelligence tests.

"It makes sense that a dog person is going to be more lively, because they're going to want to be out there, outside, talking to people, bringing their dog," lead researcher Denise Guastello said, guessing at what might be behind the differences. "Whereas, if you're more introverted, and sensitive, maybe you're more at home reading a book, and your cat doesn't need to go outside for a


Read more: Signs you re smarter than average - Business Insider


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Huh?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Basically like this one.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I was expecting more bacon.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



That moment when you remember not getting milk at the store.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Somebody is going to photoshop a clown outfit on me, watch.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

saveliberty said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is going to photoshop a clown outfit on me, watch.
Click to expand...

Hey!  That's a great idea!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Basically like this one.


He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Look at these two: from North Cyprus.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


>





Melting.......,.. 

Those faces.......


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Sometimes I feel like posting this as a response to someone's post....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Cat Poetry*



*Cats*

Cats sleep, anywhere,
Any table, any chair
Top of piano, window-ledge,
In the middle, on the edge,
Open drawer, empty shoe,
Anybody's lap will do,
Fitted in a cardboard box,
In the cupboard, with your frocks-
Anywhere! They don't care!
Cats sleep anywhere.

Elanor Farjeon (1881-1965)


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

A cat at Ephesus in Turkey





That's the ruin of the ancient library.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

What do you think, Martha, fish for dinner?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

These are Turkish Van cats.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Nothing better than sharing.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Three cat night


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Yes we lost our mittens, but we found these cool boots!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ninja007

how safe are cat collars? I have 2 cats that I want to get ear tipped and microchipped. They are indoor only except when supervised outside in a fenced back yard. I tried those break away collars but they come off 100 times a week.


----------



## ninja007

whats the best collar that stays on, yet safe?


----------



## Esmeralda

ninja007 said:


> whats the best collar that stays on, yet safe?


I used a small leather collar and had no problems. The cloth ones, when the cat tries to dig at it to get it off, they get their claws hooked in it and get themselves tangled up in in. My cat had a small leather collar and a little silver tag.  He was fine with it.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

21 Reasons Why Calico Cats Are The Best Cats

21 Reasons Why Calico Cats Are The Best Cats


----------



## Mertex

ninja007 said:


> how safe are cat collars? I have 2 cats that I want to get ear tipped and microchipped. They are indoor only except when supervised outside in a fenced back yard. I tried those break away collars but they come off 100 times a week.




There are many cat collars advertised that are good....but if you're getting them microchipped and they are indoor only (except when supervised outside in a fenced yard) why do you think they need collars?  We have five cats, two indoor only, one indoor-outdoor, and two outdoor only and none of them wear collars.  They've worn the flea collars that break-away in the past, and true they come off easy so now we use other types of medication for fleas.  Of course, we live in the country (sort of) and have acreage so they don't go outside our fence much.  One of them does, but we've never had any problems.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> 21 Reasons Why Calico Cats Are The Best Cats
> 
> 21 Reasons Why Calico Cats Are The Best Cats









About their sweet personalities, ours is a "grump"!  She doesn't like any of our other cats, and two are her brothers....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



LOL...those little cheeks are going to explode.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

cat a pooling


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## percysunshine

.
Medieval cat Jousting;
.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Woops. This was supposed to go in the other thead.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Also wrong thread.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woops. This was supposed to go in the other thead.
Click to expand...


We can just call it a station break.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



This is very sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I'm not seeing anything here.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> I'm not seeing anything here.



I hate when that happens. Very frustrating.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



S/he looks so very comfy.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Poor baby....he's so ugly, he's actually cute.


----------



## ninja007




----------



## ninja007

HartzVictims.org - One More Victim is One Too Many


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo

_They musta thrown this box in the dryer._


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/he looks so very comfy.
Click to expand...

All calico cats are female.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


What a cutie.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/he looks so very comfy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All calico cats are female.
Click to expand...


Oops. I once had that little piece of info in my brain, but it seems to have vacated the premises.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/he looks so very comfy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All calico cats are female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops. I once had that little piece of info in my brain, but it seems to have vacated the premises.
Click to expand...

Anyway, she's a real cutie and looks very comfy cozy.  So sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



I'm happy to not have close neighbors, because I'm laughing maniacally....LOL.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Was torn between a 'thanks' and a 'funny', but will give you a 'Thanks' for the huge laugh. Huge.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Awww....they're kissing...how sweet....


----------



## Mertex

featherlite said:


>



How unique........pretty....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Fangs.
Fangs who?
Fangs for the memory.


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Knock knock.
> Who's there?
> Fangs.
> Fangs who?
> Fangs for the memory.



I would think that would be pretty miserable, poor thing.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

I love this. It is just too funny!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Such a cutie!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Headline:  Proctor & Gamble sued over lack of warning for cats on their Pledge product.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL...what in the world??


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




That is super neat.......thanks...


----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That is too funny.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Now I lay me down to sleep.......


----------



## Mertex

Same to you buddy........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



This should be fun until the litter box over flows...


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



He thinks he is a cat, who am I to burst his bubble?


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


So you think you can dance...


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



How cute.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Cat:  Come on......move it........
Dog:  Shup  - I'm tired....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

We're Siamese twins.........heehee....


----------



## Mertex

Overkill.......


----------



## Mertex

OMG!


----------



## Mertex

The Stray Ginger Kitten






There's a small and quite sweet ginger kitten,
found wandering afraid and alone.
He's one of just hundreds like him,
alone and without any home.

Some human just is not looking,
or caring to find where he's gone.
They go out and buy just a new one,
replaced like new toys just for fun.

Now cats they are treated as chattles,
They don't have a value you see.
If one gets let out too early,
they end up as strays, one, two, three.

Old cats that no one is after,
are thrown out like on refuse day.
People get tired of old rubbish,
don't care when they go astray.

Old cats have something to offer,
a dignity which humans have not.
They don't let you down like most people,
and they just put up with their lot.

When cats or when kittens go missing,
there aren't many people who care.
Some folks will ring in the rescue,
to see if they're handed in there.

If you have a cat, or a kitten,
it's yours for years yet to come.
It's your job to care and to love it,
not discard it or lose it like some.

The Country is crawling with kittens,
which people think are good fun,
they soon grow up and get boring,
and end up as strays like this one.

This kitten is called Mr Darcy,
he's safe and he's warm and he's kind.
And now he is living at Catkins,
until a new owner we find.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> Overkill.......



LOL. Hysterical!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> We're Siamese twins.........heehee....



Oh good you are here.  Which one of us is left cat?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

What?  I fit.............


----------



## Mertex

I'm ready for the 4th Of July.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Almost got it.......


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>



Holy Fiddling Felines Cassy !!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Awwwww.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Him: You're beautiful baby. Give me a kiss.
Her: Yuk!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Adorable!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


So pretty.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Pretty much all about attitude.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



My Tina Fey impression...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



The canary never saw me coming.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Cat stationmaster Tama mourned in Japan and elevated as goddess*


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

we'll get rid of those aches and pain in  no time...


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Goodness!  He has no idea he's a mere human.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Waiting for Godot


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mindful




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Mexico?  That way.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



U haz my attenshon.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

Funny fireplace


----------



## Cassy Mo

Rescued from house fire.


----------



## saveliberty

Judging from picture #2, he wants back in the fire.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Rescued from house fire.



Awww, poor baby....his legs, throat and tail look all ashy.  I hope he's okay...


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Judging from picture #2, he wants back in the fire.




I don't think it's the same cat.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> 1


OMG!! I Want!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


>


That is just adorable from beginning to end.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! I Want!!
Click to expand...


I bet this one could keep things interesting! A cutey, too.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hilarious!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


>


Love it.Thank you!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

I'm heading for bed. Have a great day, Esmeralda!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Leave me alone, why dontcha?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Mental note:  Hide those metal stick thingys.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

100 year-old man with his 17 year-old cat.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>


I told ya, I hate snakes!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Hmmmm, someone's a tad upset.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



U will brings me tuna..


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



No catnip?  A sugar rush will do in a pinch.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

No Yoga ....that s final


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

All hail the cat:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

what do you mean "no skin off your nose ? "


----------



## featherlite




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Precious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awww...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Are the fireworks gone?


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

World....I'm so tired....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm still hungry.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> World....I'm so tired....



Eight hours til my hooman is home.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Best hooman idea EVER!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




So preeetty.....


----------



## Mertex

This is what I think of that cat food!


----------



## Mertex

Hmmmm, what do I crave.........?


----------



## Mertex

What's that you say......you want to brush your teeth?  I'm chillin here.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



Beautiful! The markings are really neat.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Cat in the Hat, the early years.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The markings are really neat.
Click to expand...

I love Calicos, have never seen one charcoal gray and white.....you're right, it is beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>



One time, when I moved in with a roommate, my cat didn't like her, so he peed in her laundry basket; it was in her bedroom.  I didn't like her much either, but we stayed nearly a year due to financial problems.  That's the last time in my life I had a roommate.  Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite

_



_


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


Oh!  So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>



Awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Great one, Tyrone. So sweet!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



This isn't real people.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Keep quiet, I got this.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

_Look at my tongue, Mom!_


_



_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I tell ya, people do this.  I saw it on TV.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> _Look at my tongue, Mom!_
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Brain freeze!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww....makes me want to hug ...squeeze him/her...


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Oh my......naughty little fellas....


----------



## Mertex

Starlight, starbright, first star I see tonight....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I know Karate....dude.......


----------



## Mertex

We're so in love..........


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> We're so in love..........


Really precious.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Why are these guys in MY house?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

rescue cat mama nursing 8 kittens 7 calico girls 1 boy


----------



## Esmeralda

Scarlett The Hero Mom Cat  
*A hero mom cat used all her nine lives to save her babies.*

Go to this site:

Scarlett The Hero Mom Cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Yikes!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Esmeralda said:


> Scarlett The Hero Mom Cat
> *A hero mom cat used all her nine lives to save her babies.*
> 
> Go to this site:
> 
> Scarlett The Hero Mom Cat


Hall of Fame Cat for sure


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


> Yikes!



All I said was the milk is spoiled.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>


Not what I had in mind, when I said I wish I was warmer.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> rescue cat mama nursing 8 kittens 7 calico girls 1 boy



Oh my.......all that estrogen!


----------



## Mertex

Do we need to do this?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




I wuv you so much mummy.....smaaack!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*A cat named Trump*


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really, really cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, he looks so sad......


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Someone got caught with their paw in the cookie jar?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Precious....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




What the..........


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Watching the neighbors fight?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Hi there.....


----------



## Abishai100

*Food Freighter*

There's no other animal that invites us into the world of pet dominion culinary arts than the little house-cat.

When you buy a tin of Fancy Feast cat food for your eager pet, just think about how your special cat helped you think about the general friendliness of Earth's food chain...and consider the human value of a vegetarian meal.





Fancy Feast (Cat Food)


----------



## Esmeralda

saveliberty said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I had in mind, when I said I wish I was warmer.
Click to expand...

Even though I say so myself, I just think this picture is really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got caught with their paw in the cookie jar?
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, he looks so sad......
Click to expand...

Maybe he got in trouble or he is just really tired from playing a lot.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Debra K

Hi Cat Lovers.  Wow, this thread is 560 pages!  I have lots to browse. 

I have been a cat lover all my life.  The cat pictured in my profile picture is my Tabby.  I adopted her in 1995 and she died in 2011.  She just collapsed one day.  I didn't even know she was sick.  She was my very special girl and I want another cat just like her! 

I had a very nice calico cat that I also adopted in 1995.  She was about a year old at that time and she shared the rest of her life with me ... lots of love and good memories ... her old heart just gave out and she passed away in 2013.  I miss her.   

I have two other cats:  Sally (11 years old) and Emily (4 years old).   Sally (a long haired gray tabby) is one of two kittens that my hubby and I rescued, and I adopted Emily (a calico) from the pound not long after my Tabby died.  I was still grieving heavily from losing Tabby ... and getting Emily at that time was a huge blessing.  She is a sweetheart.  Our girls were to the groomer and had lion cuts in April.  Here is a recent picture of Sally and Emily cuddling together on my home office chair:


----------



## Cassy Mo

Debra K said:


> Hi Cat Lovers.  Wow, this thread is 560 pages!  I have lots to browse.
> 
> I have been a cat lover all my life.  The cat pictured in my profile picture is my Tabby.  I adopted her in 1995 and she died in 2011.  She just collapsed one day.  I didn't even know she was sick.  She was my very special girl and I want another cat just like her!
> 
> I had a very nice calico cat that I also adopted in 1995.  She was about a year old at that time and she shared the rest of her life with me ... lots of love and good memories ... her old heart just gave out and she passed away in 2013.  I miss her.
> 
> I have two other cats:  Sally (11 years old) and Emily (4 years old).   Sally (a long haired gray tabby) is one of two kittens that my hubby and I rescued, and I adopted Emily (a calico) from the pound not long after my Tabby died.  I was still grieving heavily from losing Tabby ... and getting Emily at that time was a huge blessing.  She is a sweetheart.  Our girls were to the groomer and had lion cuts in April.  Here is a recent picture of Sally and Emily cuddling together on my home office chair:
> 
> View attachment 44457



Welcome, Debra!

Sally and Emily are gorgeous, and thank you for the pics.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Debra K said:


> Hi Cat Lovers.  Wow, this thread is 560 pages!  I have lots to browse.
> 
> I have been a cat lover all my life.  The cat pictured in my profile picture is my Tabby.  I adopted her in 1995 and she died in 2011.  She just collapsed one day.  I didn't even know she was sick.  She was my very special girl and I want another cat just like her!
> 
> I had a very nice calico cat that I also adopted in 1995.  She was about a year old at that time and she shared the rest of her life with me ... lots of love and good memories ... her old heart just gave out and she passed away in 2013.  I miss her.
> 
> I have two other cats:  Sally (11 years old) and Emily (4 years old).   Sally (a long haired gray tabby) is one of two kittens that my hubby and I rescued, and I adopted Emily (a calico) from the pound not long after my Tabby died.  I was still grieving heavily from losing Tabby ... and getting Emily at that time was a huge blessing.  She is a sweetheart.  Our girls were to the groomer and had lion cuts in April.  Here is a recent picture of Sally and Emily cuddling together on my home office chair:
> 
> View attachment 44457


Lovely.  Thank you for the post.  I am especially fond of calicos.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I love this one.   What a sweet face.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Debra K said:


> Hi Cat Lovers.  Wow, this thread is 560 pages!  I have lots to browse.
> 
> I have been a cat lover all my life.  The cat pictured in my profile picture is my Tabby.  I adopted her in 1995 and she died in 2011.  She just collapsed one day.  I didn't even know she was sick.  She was my very special girl and I want another cat just like her!
> 
> I had a very nice calico cat that I also adopted in 1995.  She was about a year old at that time and she shared the rest of her life with me ... lots of love and good memories ... her old heart just gave out and she passed away in 2013.  I miss her.
> 
> I have two other cats:  Sally (11 years old) and Emily (4 years old).   Sally (a long haired gray tabby) is one of two kittens that my hubby and I rescued, and I adopted Emily (a calico) from the pound not long after my Tabby died.  I was still grieving heavily from losing Tabby ... and getting Emily at that time was a huge blessing.  She is a sweetheart.  Our girls were to the groomer and had lion cuts in April.  Here is a recent picture of Sally and Emily cuddling together on my home office chair:
> 
> View attachment 44457





Thanks for sharing with us, Debra K.....your tabby reminds me of our dear cat Oso....who was a Maine coon and was with us for 16 years.  He was the neatest cat of all the cats we have ever owned...he was friendly and bold, and big, and we miss him a lot, too.


----------



## Mertex

Don't let him kid you....I'm the boss....


----------



## Mertex

I shouldn't have had that last donut.......


----------



## Mertex

Who said you can't climb trees like this.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Too cute.....


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



You need watering?  Okay, I get dawg and be right back.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



...and then raccoon did this by the road.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Calendar says vet tomorrow at 3!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Too cute.....


Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

My, this is a beautiful cat. Does anyone know what breed it might be?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I don't understand people.  Why would they think I want out today?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cutie.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> My, this is a beautiful cat. Does anyone know what breed it might be?



Wish I knew, and hope someone does. It really is beautiful.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Darkwind

Cassy Mo said:


>


Now that is one hang-dog face.......Ha!

"I just wanna go outside and play....."


----------



## Cassy Mo

Darkwind said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one hang-dog face.......Ha!
> 
> "I just wanna go outside and play....."
Click to expand...


Pitiful, just pitiful.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

cat videos *might be good for you*
*A new study, published in Computers in Human Behavior, suggests that watching cat videos on the internet might actually be good for you......govern yourselves accordingly*

*



*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lou Lou P's Delights is a bakery in Leeds, UK. When carefully shaped and decorated, its loaves of bread look like cats!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

It looks like this one is conducting an orchestra.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


Fuzzy wuzzy wasn't fuzzy was she ?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL....those are some fancy moves.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> It looks like this one is conducting an orchestra.



Stayin' Alive, stayin' alive...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Very cute.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TrinityPower

Cassy Mo said:


>


Is this your cat?  Beautiful and very unusual markings.WOW!!


----------



## Cassy Mo

TrinityPower said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your cat?  Beautiful and very unusual markings.WOW!!
Click to expand...


No, this isn't my cat, but I think it's beautiful, too. Here's an article about his markings. He was born black, but around his 7th year, he started getting the white patches. They think it could be vitiligo, but that hasn't been confirmed.

Scrappy Born a Black Cat Now Turning White due to Vitiligo - Love Meow


----------



## TrinityPower

Cassy Mo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your cat?  Beautiful and very unusual markings.WOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this isn't my cat, but I think it's beautiful, too. Here's an article about his markings. He was born black, but around his 7th year, he started getting the white patches. They think it could be vitiligo, but that hasn't been confirmed.
> 
> Scrappy Born a Black Cat Now Turning White due to Vitiligo - Love Meow
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Maybe his name should be Michael Jackson LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Calico Norwegian Forest Cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

"Norwegian Forest cat- very interesting. They date back to the Vikings using them on their ships."  (Maybe to catch rats?)


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Norwegian Forest Cat

Boy, they need a lot of fur to keep warm up there in Norway!


----------



## Esmeralda

Look at that fur! Another Norwegian Forest Cat--


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> "Norwegian Forest cat- very interesting. They date back to the Vikings using them on their ships."  (Maybe to catch rats?)



I bet you're right, on the rat control.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

I should have posted this one on the 4th!


----------



## Mertex

Daily routine........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I don't care what you say......that was scary........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very sweet!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww!


----------



## featherlite

lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


> lol



Thank you!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

lol!!!


----------



## TrinityPower

Esmeralda said:


> "Norwegian Forest cat- very interesting. They date back to the Vikings using them on their ships."  (Maybe to catch rats?)


Maine Coon and Forest Cats are difficult for me to tell apart.  Both have very similar features and charateristics


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

featherlite said:


> lol




So true..........lol!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Look!  No more ring!


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Screw you seals.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Aqua cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

They are all so cute.


Cassy Mo said:


>





Cassy Mo said:


>





Cassy Mo said:


>





Mertex said:


>





Mertex said:


>





Mertex said:


>





Mertex said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Very pretty, I think.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



I want him/her.........


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I want this one: a little calico kitten.  The one I had before, so many years ago--she was so sweet.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda

This one looks so much like my little girl did, including the questioning expression, it could be a picture of her.  When I retire and settle down, I plan to get another calico kitten.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want him/her.........
Click to expand...

Actually, I think it has to be a her because it's a calico.  Right?


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Actually, I think it has to be a her because it's a calico. Right?



I'm reading that a male calico can happen, but it's very rare.


----------



## Cassy Mo

LOL....uh oh.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



So cute....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want him/her.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I think it has to be a her because it's a calico.  Right?
Click to expand...


That's true, the majority of calicos are girls, but there are some rare cases of male calicos.


*Q. Is it true that male cats can’t be calico and female cats can’t be orange tabbies?*

A. Not true in either case. But male calicos are rare: Only one out of every 3,000 calico cats is male, according to a study by the College of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Missouri.

Are There Male Calico Cats


----------



## strollingbones

well i am pissed with all 3 of my cats...why you ask....i have mice....they are getting into the drawer where i keep my testing supplies...seems they like blood used test strips.....so hubby and i try the sonic noise makers no luck.....so we set traps....or he does....with peanut butter they got the bait ...so  this morning i find that have eaten a roll of tums i tossed in the drawer...


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> well i am pissed with all 3 of my cats...why you ask....i have mice....they are getting into the drawer where i keep my testing supplies...seems they like blood used test strips.....so hubby and i try the sonic noise makers no luck.....so we set traps....or he does....with peanut butter they got the bait ...so  this morning i find that have eaten a roll of tums i tossed in the drawer...



Get some of those gummy candies...."dots" or maybe gummy bears....and cut them, use them in the traps instead of cheese or peanut butter, works all the time.


----------



## featherlite

I bet they would chase rodents!  lol


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



It is a cat in the back!


----------



## saveliberty

strollingbones said:


> well i am pissed with all 3 of my cats...why you ask....i have mice....they are getting into the drawer where i keep my testing supplies...seems they like blood used test strips.....so hubby and i try the sonic noise makers no luck.....so we set traps....or he does....with peanut butter they got the bait ...so  this morning i find that have eaten a roll of tums i tossed in the drawer...



There is a plastic mouse trap that makes it very hard to get the peanut butter without setting the trap off.  I have rarely missed with these, though regular traps rarely work on the mice I have tried to get.


----------



## Mindful

Fearsome Ferals:


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Same as it ever was


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## InstantOn

Cassy Mo said:


> LOL....uh oh.



When I showed this to my husband, he told me he read that when they found some ancient Roman roof tiles, they turned them over and there were cat paw prints on the underside.


----------



## Cassy Mo

InstantOn said:


> When I showed this to my husband, he told me he read that when they found some ancient Roman roof tiles, they turned them over and there were cat paw prints on the underside.



LOL...that's hilarious!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite

his little butt is probably wiggling and hes just about to pounce on his prey...a paperclip or somthing lol


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


LOL Somebody who knows how to speak up for himself.  I love it. Having an argument with your cat!  My dog did that sometimes--she tried to talk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Nestle Quick


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Nestle Quick


Woops, that's a mistake!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Somebody who knows how to speak up for himself.  I love it. Having an argument with your cat!  My dog did that sometimes--she tried to talk
Click to expand...

I love this guy. He kills me!  LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> I love this guy. He kills me! LOL



Same here. In fact, I watched the video more than once. I like the way he throws in the hiss for good measure. LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Awwwwww!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Kitten had come through the barrier that separates the "Active side of Infinity" into our  world of duality ...the ripples of Karma from this event would echo though my life with unexpected results..................


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Enough already.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ninja007




----------



## TrinityPower

My funny boy


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Protected against Cosmic Catnip Rays


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex

ninja007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That was too funny..........


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## InstantOn

Thanks, Cassy. That's a great series of snow cats.


----------



## Cassy Mo

InstantOn said:


> Thanks, Cassy. That's a great series of snow cats.



You're welcome. There seems to be an endless supply of cat pics, and the snow ones look so refreshing at this point in time.  LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

So tense from sleeping all day


----------



## Esmeralda

Soon to become an ex-balloon.


----------



## Esmeralda

Impressive Ups.




The opposite of impressive Ups.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dog’s face says “I hope this doesn’t end up on the internet.”


----------



## Esmeralda

You’re done eating, right?


----------



## Esmeralda

Nightly routine


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Dog’s face says “I hope this doesn’t end up on the internet.”



That's exactly what it looks like he's saying!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Pampered one....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Oops!


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This video is not available in my country.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




What a beauty!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




Totally adorable.........the look on the cat's face says it all........."humans......what next?"


----------



## Mindful

Kitties Kitties everywhere


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat is thanking you for all the cat pics....


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


That's a pretty kitty.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Adorable.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


He looks pissed off! LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


A beauty (the cat!) .....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


I have a cat with a cropped tail...she came home with some a serious  injury to her tail and the tail was amputated and left a couple  of inches long.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cosmic Gato


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cat with a cropped tail...she came home with some a serious  injury to her tail and the tail was amputated and left a couple  of inches long.........
Click to expand...


Am glad she managed to get home!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




That's similar to Dolly's markings........she is dark but has one orange leg, looks like someone accidentally spilled bleach on her.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Can't Explain this one....


----------



## Mertex

Like momma like baby......


----------



## Mertex

Sometimes I feel like this.....


----------



## Mertex

"I wish me could goez outside.....


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> "I wish me could goez outside.....



Beautiful!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cute....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Why does everyone stare at me?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Whazup?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I think this is so funny because the adult cat is so bored with the young cat.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Capybara Rodent Of Unusual Size Loves To Hug Cats PHOTOS


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Whazup?



Pizza Hut lunch buffet is da bomb!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Can't Explain this one....



Saki can do that to a cat...


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Cat hung out to dry.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Grow faster legs!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


>



What a sweetie!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hello, just checking if you had an open outlet in here.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


Oh, so pretty!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Cute!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Sweet.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



...like this and then they bring you milk you say?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Pretty!!


----------



## mamooth

I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.

She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.

She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...like this and then they bring you milk you say?
Click to expand...


Cute!  Hee-hee!


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



He looks so unusual with his colors.  Gray with orange?  I've never seen that color combination in a cat before.


----------



## Cassy Mo

ChrisL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so unusual with his colors.  Gray with orange?  I've never seen that color combination in a cat before.
Click to expand...


Very unusual. I'm wondering if some of that gray would whiten after a cleaning?  We'll never know, though. It's a pretty creature, one way or the other.


----------



## Cassy Mo

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.



I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so unusual with his colors.  Gray with orange?  I've never seen that color combination in a cat before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very unusual. I'm wondering if some of that gray would whiten after a cleaning?  We'll never know, though. It's a pretty creature, one way or the other.
Click to expand...


Lol!  I wondered if he was just dirty too.


----------



## ChrisL

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.



Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.


Very sorry to hear when someone loses a pet.  It's very tough, I know.  Fifteen years is a long time.  My cat died 5 years ago.  I had him for 16 years.  It was very difficult, very painful.  I knew he was dying, and I sat with him all weekend, day and night. At one point on Sunday, I went out for about 5 minutes to take out the garbage. While I was gone, he stopped breathing.  I think he held on while I was there, but felt able to let go when he was alone. That's the type of thing they do.


----------



## Grandma

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.



(((hugs)))

My condolences.


----------



## Debra K

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.



So sorry for your loss, mamooth.  I felt the same way when I lost my "crabby cakes" (pictured in my av).  It has been nearly four years for me, and I still miss my girl and I still remember her sometimes tormenting behavior ... and it brings smiles to my face ... and sometimes I still cry.   I know your loyal companion will always remain in your heart and mind.   Sincere condolences ...


----------



## Debra K

Esmeralda said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear when someone loses a pet.  It's very tough, I know.  Fifteen years is a long time.  My cat died 5 years ago.  I had him for 16 years.  It was very difficult, very painful.  I knew he was dying, and I sat with him all weekend, day and night. At one point on Sunday, I went out for about 5 minutes to take out the garbage. While I was gone, he stopped breathing.  I think he held on while I was there, but felt able to let go when he was alone. That's the type of thing they do.
Click to expand...


So sorry for your loss, too, Esmeralda.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Ginny – The Loving Dog That Rescued Over 900 Injured Stray Cats*
*Ginny - The Loving Dog That Rescued Over 900 Injured Stray Cats - Amazing Tails*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Awwww!!! Amazing.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so unusual with his colors.  Gray with orange?  I've never seen that color combination in a cat before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very unusual. I'm wondering if some of that gray would whiten after a cleaning?  We'll never know, though. It's a pretty creature, one way or the other.
Click to expand...


Looks like he's been playing in the mud......that's all.....


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.



Sorry to hear about losing your cat companion of 15 years.  We also have a grumpy cat, but I know I would miss her terribly if she was gone.  I've lost several cats, some we had a short time and Oso, we had a long time.  We still miss him....hope your happy memories of her will make her being gone a lot easier to handle.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear when someone loses a pet.  It's very tough, I know.  Fifteen years is a long time.  My cat died 5 years ago.  I had him for 16 years.  It was very difficult, very painful.  I knew he was dying, and I sat with him all weekend, day and night. At one point on Sunday, I went out for about 5 minutes to take out the garbage. While I was gone, he stopped breathing.  I think he held on while I was there, but felt able to let go when he was alone. That's the type of thing they do.
Click to expand...


This is just one reason why I don't like having pets.  I get attached to them and then they die.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Force field on!


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Yep deviated septum.


----------



## saveliberty

[QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 12084520, member: 50165]

This is just one reason why I don't like having pets.  I get attached to them and then they die.[/QUOTE]

Better to have loved with loss, than never to have loved at all.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



So...this is my plan to take over the world with cuteness...


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Maybe one less beer?


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



U got box?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Oh, he/she is so CUTE!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Another cutie!!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>





Awwww, someone has a friend....


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of bummed today. My very crabby but loyal companion of 15 years took her last walk yesterday. That's not the cat in my av, this was a black and white girl.
> 
> She had been declining badly, and I would have taken her to the vet if she looked like she was hurting badly. In the end, she took the choice out my hands. We said goodbye, and she walked, with great difficulty, out to the woods. She knew the fox lived there. She didn't come back. I saw no point in  going look for her. It might sound weird, but I had to respect her choice.
> 
> She lived to torment me, and I miss her terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear when someone loses a pet.  It's very tough, I know.  Fifteen years is a long time.  My cat died 5 years ago.  I had him for 16 years.  It was very difficult, very painful.  I knew he was dying, and I sat with him all weekend, day and night. At one point on Sunday, I went out for about 5 minutes to take out the garbage. While I was gone, he stopped breathing.  I think he held on while I was there, but felt able to let go when he was alone. That's the type of thing they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just one reason why I don't like having pets.  I get attached to them and then they die.
Click to expand...



But, you're missing out on all the fun, funny things they do....and how much they like you too, also!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Isn't this a cutie.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

We're twins...........


----------



## mamooth

Mertex said:


> But, you're missing out on all the fun, funny things they do....and how much they like you too, also!



I've thought about getting another kitty, but not quite yet.

Besides, they tend to find me.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

Mertex said:


>


this needed a ....  too cute.


----------



## featherlite

pretty good idea for an indoor only cat.


----------



## featherlite

toooo much catnip.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


LOL He looks like he's praying, and he is so sincere.  Cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


>


Gorgeous.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Esmeralda

featherlite said:


> pretty good idea for an indoor only cat.


Yes, it is a good idea.  And that's a pretty cat too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Great photo!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwwwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Also awwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> We're twins...........


LOL, adorable!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Isn't this a cutie.......


Very cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, you're missing out on all the fun, funny things they do....and how much they like you too, also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about getting another kitty, but not quite yet.
> 
> Besides, they tend to find me.
Click to expand...

You'll have another one when you are ready.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> [QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 12084520, member: 50165]
> 
> This is just one reason why I don't like having pets.  I get attached to them and then they die.



Better to have loved with loss, than never to have loved at all.[/QUOTE]

I do have my rabbit.  Not a voluntary pet though.  I kind of rescued him.  If I had had the choice, I probably wouldn't have a pet right now.  I love animals.  They are so cute and lovable, but I've loved and lost many pets.  I'm all set for right now.


----------



## saveliberty

Still miss my cat that died 12 years ago.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Still miss my cat that died 12 years ago.




You need a replacement...........like this one:


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Just chillin..........


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

saveliberty said:


> Still miss my cat that died 12 years ago.


I know what you mean.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still miss my cat that died 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a replacement...........like this one:
Click to expand...

It's a cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda

LOL


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Also, Awwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Disclaimer:  Not my cat, that is the just the caption on the picture.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## featherlite

Mindful said:


>


lol I saw this awhile back. At least someone takes cat herding seriously.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




That one is simply adorable........


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Such a sweet face......love it!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Hercules.........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I give up......take whatever you want.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


> LOL



Best two out of three falls?


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I always have to floss after beanie babies.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Fighting fish my ass...


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Aggression transfer.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Buddhist Cat chanting "Nam-myoho-renge-kyo"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

................


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This border collie has a cute smile!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I haz sled


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is what I want. He looks just like my little guy, who is gone now, when I first got him.  What a sweetie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> This is what I want. He looks just like my little guy, who is gone now, when I first got him.  What a sweetie.



He's a cute one!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

Purring

Cat Purr | Your Furry Friend's Noise, Online & Free


----------



## Carla_Danger

I want one!!!


----------



## Mertex

Carla_Danger said:


> I want one!!!



I do too........he's adorable.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 Awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 That's really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 Christmas cat...I love it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 Funny and cute!  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 I want that dish with the cat grass in it...exactly like that one!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 Sweet!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas cat...I love it.
Click to expand...


The big countdown starts today. Only 4 more months!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas cat...I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big countdown starts today. Only 4 more months!
Click to expand...



Yikes! 

Actually I should be glad....my husband and I decided to do a cruise for Christmas....already have it booked...so looking forward to it.


----------



## Mindful

Cat ignores pet door, turns handle to enter house


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Cat ignores pet door, turns handle to enter house


One apartment Iived in, my cat figured out how to open the door from the terrace. So, if I put him out on the terrace, when he was ready to come in, he'd just let himself in. What he had to do was jump up and pull the handle down.  Clever boy!


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat ignores pet door, turns handle to enter house
> 
> 
> 
> One apartment Iived in, my cat figured out how to open the door from the terrace. So, if I put him out on the terrace, when he was ready to come in, he'd just let himself in. What he had to do was jump up and pull the handle down.  Clever boy!
Click to expand...


That guy spent an hour and a half installing that cat flap. Typical cat scenario. lol


----------



## Mindful

Guess who's coming to dinner:


----------



## Mertex

I can help........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Bet you can't see me............


----------



## Mertex

I'm feeling a bit tipsy.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Amy Carter


----------



## Cassy Mo

Pat Nixon


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



I used to have a cat that looked just like him.  He was a long hair and had a big fluffy tail.  I called him "Blonde Kitty."


----------



## ChrisL

He looked a lot like this one.    He was even lighter in color though.


----------



## ChrisL

Had a black one before too.  His name was Buddy.


----------



## ChrisL

I also had a cat that looked a lot like this one, and his name was Badooba.  He had the same big giant paws too.  That cat was always into trouble.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



Beautiful cat!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


 Oh Lord, that's so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


That's adorable.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



How precious!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ooop cat scratch this post


----------



## ChrisL

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Oh!    That is hilarious!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

Kitten and Chick Friendship


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Paws of Doom.........


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Paws of Doom.........



LOL...funny!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Kitten and Chick Friendship


Oh my gosh, that's just wonderful!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

These cats were stumped ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

A cat goes digital


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat flees the crime scene after leaving toilet paper unrolled all over a bathroom


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> These cats were stumped ....


Togetherness.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Space Cat that ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat practicing for Talk like a Pirate day.....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Shhh!  nap attack.


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cat flees the crime scene after leaving toilet paper unrolled all over a bathroom



I thought it was no taillights...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

stop trolling the kitty


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Paws of Doom.........



I love the way they do that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful

More whacking and slapping.


----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL...my eyes aren't quick enough to figure out what the top cat is messing with. Doesn't matter, it's hilarious!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...my eyes aren't quick enough to figure out what the top cat is messing with. Doesn't matter, it's hilarious!
Click to expand...

Its "air guitar" time


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Cat gang members...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite

This is all I got for now. All my saved cat pics would be repeats.


----------



## Cassy Mo

featherlite said:


> This is all I got for now. All my saved cat pics would be repeats.



I've probably done repeats, too, but they're still a lot of fun.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I just think that's the sweetist thing.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Alabama Fishermen Go Catfishing, End Up Rescuing Two Swimming Kittens:*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Campbell Soup and sandwich is mmmmm good


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cat on a cold kitchen counter...


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Alabama Fishermen Go Catfishing, End Up Rescuing Two Swimming Kittens:*


Amazing!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Tiger cat hat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Mertex

I lovz to read........


----------



## Mertex

Damn, this story is really boring......why are we reading it?


----------



## Mertex

I just gradufated from Cat Chef School........


----------



## Mertex

Peekaboo.......I see you.......


----------



## Mertex

I hate Algebra........


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> I hate Algebra........



Me too.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



Awww, love this one.  So sweet.


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hey, that gave me an idea.  Cats in ugly Christmas sweaters!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL

This one is not very happy about having to wear his Christmas sweater.


----------



## Cassy Mo

ChrisL said:


> This one is not very happy about having to wear his Christmas sweater.



LOL...heaven help them when s/he decides to get even!


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is not very happy about having to wear his Christmas sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...heaven help them when s/he decides to get even!
Click to expand...


If looks could kill!


----------



## Vastator

Best Buds...


----------



## Mertex

Vastator said:


> View attachment 49162 View attachment 49162 Best Buds...





Awww, what a sweet dog.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I lovz to read........



where iz worm in book?


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Granite tile?  Really?  Slippery and my butt is cold.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hey!  Keep your tail away from there.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite

I think this is so cute


----------



## Tresha91203

These are the latest of our babies.

Luna, 10

 

Jack, <1


----------



## Tresha91203

Well, he didn't come out very well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


 This is cool.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

science discovers:  *cats don't need us*
*



*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

A 'peeping' tom?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> A 'peeping' tom?


 So cute!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


> science discovers:  *cats don't need us*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cats don't care about science.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite

basket  o' kittays    ;p


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Cats get brain freeze too...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Awwwwwww!!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

How corny is this? But cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwww!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Y u say shepcial not in dictionary?


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Not sure how putting our heads together helps.


----------



## Mertex

theDoctorisIn said:


> Cats get brain freeze too...




Looks like he is getting "brain freeze"...........too funny!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>




Alien, the furry chapter.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Days like this I wish I hadn't made the hoomans get rid of the dawg.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



They didn't plant chicken!


----------



## ChrisL

Aaaah!  Marshmellows.


----------



## ChrisL

You put your left paw in, you take your left paw out, you put your left paw in, and you shake it all about.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Let's wrestle!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

A patch of light for all three.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I needs a butterfly.


----------



## Vastator

Cassy Mo said:


>


Gorgeous cat...!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Aaaah!  Marshmellows.



What a cutie!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Pretty picture.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



This upholstery clashes with me and the wall, gotta go!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Bondcat, James Bondcat.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I need to catch up on this thread but in the meantime ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

saveliberty said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This upholstery clashes with me and the wall, gotta go!
Click to expand...



Nothing clashes with CAT. They wear the same thing every day and always look terrific.

But, quick story - I was at the humane society early one morning and was shown a long haired female, in labor, dumped in a box at the front door. In Labor. In the box was a note, and I swear this is true, she was a "purebred pastel torty Persian', that they had just redone their house and she no longer "went with" their interior. 

All of us said we just could not let this cat be put down and I said I would foster her. Took her home, she delivered a total of five kittens and after she had had some time to be calm and quiet, I took a long look at her.

She was so matted, I couldn't imagine how she had delivered her kittens. Her rear was solid shit and heavy mats. Glad I looked more closely because her teats were so matted she literally could not nurse. 

That afternoon, one of us held her and the other clipped mats. We could only get enough off that she could poop and nurse and I tried to clip where the huge thick mats were pulling the worst.

A few days later, I took her back to the HS, to the spay clinic where we just waled on that poor little girl. She did really well while we shaved down one entire side but when we started on the other side, she lost it and we all ended up a little bloody. 

Imagine the stress she had been though -  in a cardboard box in labor, strange horrible place, car to my house, 5 kittens, mats, dirt, stink and still, she was the sweetest cat ever.

The weeks passed, I took photos of her and the kits with my grand daughters. One night, we were at a wedding reception where my step daughter had my grand daughters so I took photos with me to give to her. 

The photos of my beautiful grand daughters got passed around and I told the story about the cat. One woman came to my table and asked me about adopting her. I told her she would have to go to the HS, do the paperwork, pay the fee but that she could pick the cat up at my home. 

She did exactly that and for several years, I got xmas cards from that cat - photos of her, under her xmas tree.


----------



## Esmeralda

^^^^^There's someing sub-human about people who treat animals the way her original owners treated her.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Such a cutie.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Tom Brady's cat is the orange one


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Be afraid be very afraid


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Gato is Spanish for Cat...so there  and its Jazz so its for "hep cats"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Tom Brady's cat is the orange one


Very funny!


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Gato is Spanish for Cat...so there  and its Jazz so its for "hep cats"


I love Gato Barbieri. And this is my favorite all time song.  Thank you.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful with a Cap B


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very pretty.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


She looks like she's in shock having so many kittens.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cute. He looks like one of the Little Rascals.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Isn't he/she adorable?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


He wants to play!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he/she adorable?
Click to expand...


I meant to comment on this one. Just darling!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I love mama's eye makeup, LOL.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mama's eye makeup, LOL.
Click to expand...


Perfection!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awww!!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This is very sweet.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



LOL...really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Dog fostering kittens without mother cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Funny


----------



## Esmeralda

I'm not coming down until you get rid of the dog.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Bring in the enforcer.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Gave Barbie to dawg...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



No, really, like never.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

He never really wanted for a cat hat, but he got one anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

Static cat.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Fabulous nails for a fabulous kitty.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

He ate the mouse, but kept its collection of top hats?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



This is striking!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo


This is so pretty.  This is the one I want.

And this one.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Unfortunately, my rabbit is petrified of cats.  He does not like cats at all.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


She's beautiful.  Looks very, very  much like the one I used to have.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Lovely.


----------



## Esmeralda

The truth is that cat's have poor close up vision.  Because cats lack the muscles necessary to change the shape of their eye lenses, they can't see things clearly quite as close as humans can and need to be further away.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Nice photography.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



I love orange cats.  My first cat was a black and white, but the first cat I remember and actually bonded with was an orange cat.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This cat has a monkey on it's back!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


>


The second one is so cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Isn't that sweet when an animal "adopts" different species?  What a sweetie!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Tough guy!...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

One Spoiled Cat......


----------



## Mertex

I think I drank too much............


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> One Spoiled Cat......



  By the way he's all stretched out, he definitely thinks it's for him!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>


One of these is not a cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> One Spoiled Cat......


That's really cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


I really like this one; it's the expression on the little one's face...just letting moma do her thing.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Does AFLAC cover this?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Cats in The News*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Cat Nap from Catnip....*


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Beautiful picture.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Oh, so darling.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Very cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## mamooth

New kitty showed up today. Grey and white shorthair boy (a lot like that kitten two posts up), about 12 months old I'm guessing. He's very long, being he can stand up and look over the kitchen table, but still skinny. He'll be a big boy when he fills out. Very friendly. With me, at least. He does this cute thing of crying like a baby at me when he's hungry, which is often.

My other two cats are not happy. New boy is not neutered, which makes him the enemy. I've kept them segregated so far, first behind doors, then with new boy inside a kennel cage. My girl hissed and growled at him, and he backed away. My older boy got up in his face and yowled for a while. That's right kids, get it all out of your system. Right now the old cats are shut outside, so new boy can explore. He's using the litter box, score!

He goes in for neutering and vaccination tomorrow morning. That should calm things down a lot.

Oh, I call him Franklin. Just because. It just came to me. "You, you're Franklin."


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## mamooth

Franklin is back from his neutering now.

And my older boy still wants to hurt him. Franklin didn't want to fight, but older boy did. Not very nice, going after a guy right after his neutering.

This may take a while. They're separated for now. I suggested to older boy that he try to play nice, being that Franklin already outweighs him and is still growing.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Now I lay me down to sleep...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Answer me these questions three...


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



I gettid through hole mouse, now what?


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Freedombecki cat


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>





Mertex said:


>



Looks a lot like my stray Pouncer.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>





Esmeralda said:


>



Berry filling?  Nope, salmon.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Pirate Day!


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


>



Now that is a cool set up for the kitty cats!


----------



## ChrisL

Well, hello kitty!


----------



## ChrisL

Looking fall chic in a FABULOUS jacket ensemble.


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Purrer.  Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Must be Monday.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



They always do that though, don't they?    Whenever you're trying to do something, they're like "no, me."


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Cue Mission Impossible theme music.


----------



## Mindful

I am indifferent to your suffering. Feed me.


----------



## Mertex

mamooth said:


> New kitty showed up today. Grey and white shorthair boy (a lot like that kitten two posts up), about 12 months old I'm guessing. He's very long, being he can stand up and look over the kitchen table, but still skinny. He'll be a big boy when he fills out. Very friendly. With me, at least. He does this cute thing of crying like a baby at me when he's hungry, which is often.
> 
> My other two cats are not happy. New boy is not neutered, which makes him the enemy. I've kept them segregated so far, first behind doors, then with new boy inside a kennel cage. My girl hissed and growled at him, and he backed away. My older boy got up in his face and yowled for a while. That's right kids, get it all out of your system. Right now the old cats are shut outside, so new boy can explore. He's using the litter box, score!
> 
> He goes in for neutering and vaccination tomorrow morning. That should calm things down a lot.
> 
> Oh, I call him Franklin. Just because. It just came to me. "You, you're Franklin."



How neat....I love kittens.  Hubby says we're not replacing any of ours when they go....but I love kittens.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

My turn, my turn.....


----------



## Mertex

Sleepy head....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Yuck.....that tastes awful!


----------



## Mertex

*BOO!




*


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Aren't they sweet together?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwwww!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



Awww.  That little face is so precious!


----------



## ChrisL

Cassy Mo said:


>



Lol.  He's like, YOU, I'm gonna get you later!


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>



Such a cutie......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Just chillin........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Life is good.......


----------



## Mertex

I know it's around here, somewhere....


----------



## Mertex

I'm trying to get that potato chip you dropped, hooman....


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  He's like, YOU, I'm gonna get you later!
Click to expand...


Hi! I didn't thought, you love cats too.

I like to see cat's photo and to flatter cats, but I've heared, the taste of them is not so good, because they are a small predators


----------



## Sbiker

Mertex said:


>


 
A shrimp


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cutie pie


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Just chillin........


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  He's like, YOU, I'm gonna get you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi! I didn't thought, you love cats too.
> 
> I like to see cat's photo and to flatter cats, but I've heared, the taste of them is not so good, because they are a small predators
Click to expand...


How could anyone not like them?  They are so cute!    Kitties are not for eating, they are for cuddling!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


This one is a little cutie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mdk

This video is several years old but it always cracks me up. lol


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



What beautiful eyes....they look a little bit like the sphynx cat...except with hair and not as stark looking....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Awwww, so sweet.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm in here....doing my business......now quit calling me....human.


----------



## Mertex

You're toooo close, human.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


>



Awww, so cute!!    Puppy wants a bath!


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



  These are hilarious, Mertex!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm pampered..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I so wish I could go outside.......


----------



## Mertex

Peek-a-boo


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## mamooth

The New York Mets just swept the Chicago Cubs in 4 games. And some blame ... the curse of the cat. Which differs from the curse of the goat. The Cubs kind of collect curses from animals.

The famous photo:






In 1969, the Cubs were leading the standings and looking good. Then, at a game at Shea Stadium against the Mets, one of the resident stadium cats, a black cat, came out for a walk. It did a circle around around Cub Ron Santo who was in the on deck circle, then went back inside. The Cubs lost that game, then went on a losing streak, and didn't make the playoffs. And some say the curse of the cat still holds for all Cubs - Mets games.

(When people see my black cat, I tell them not to worry, because he uses up all his bad luck on me every day before breakfast.)


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Stop!  In the name of Love.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



No, seriously, keep water away from me.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Solo, get us out of this trash heap.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Mother cat breaks into vet clinic to be with her abandoned kittens*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Chin ups, got this.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

This thread has had 164,885 views.  
The dogs are jealous.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwww!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Spoonin'


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## boedicca

Watch out!  Your cat may be neurotic and trying to kill you!

Cats ARE neurotic and would try to kill you if they were any bigger


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 So cute!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 Love it!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hey kitty its never over until the Paperwork is done ...paw-blish or perish...


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Cat planking.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I haz a cold, bring chick'n soup.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Cat Uber.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haz a cold, bring chick'n soup.
Click to expand...


I think he's already being pampered.....the soup is probably on it's way....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm quite comfortable, thank you.....


----------



## Mertex

I haz my own bed...........


----------



## Mertex

I'm a  "Princess"............


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Wheeee......this is such fun.........


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rademenesa was diagnosed with an inflamed respiratory tract when he was 2 months old. He survived the ordeal and now lives at the animal shelter and keeps other sick animals company and tries to nurse them back to health.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mindful

Having a chat.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The world's longest cat is Stewie, measures 48.5 inches (1.23 m) from the tip of his long tailbone to the edge of his whiskered nose.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi

mean or funny?


----------



## Esmeralda

Looks just like my tuxedo cat when he was young.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

...............................................


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


This also looks just my tuxedo cat, when he was a grown up.  He had perfect markings and long hair.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

My new gray and white boy Franklin is doing well. Old boy no longer wants to kill him. They'll stay near each other without fighting now, which makes my life much easier. No need to keep them separated anymore. Only took a month.

I took him in for his second round of vaccinations, and how he cries in the carrier, it just tears your heart out. His history is that someone put him in a cat carrier and dumped him that way, so you can understand his aversion to being put in the carrier and taken for a ride. But he's back home now, and happy, and no need to go the vet for another year.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

If not for the video the dog would have been blamed...


----------



## Bonzi

I love cats.  They are so mean!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo

Thanksgiving is drawing near, so be on guard.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Beercat makes sure your beer is cold.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Mmmm...all you can eat Cod.


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If not for the video the dog would have been blamed...



I still say dog is to blame, just off screen.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



We haz cheeseburger, now box.  This is a great day!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> My new gray and white boy Franklin is doing well. Old boy no longer wants to kill him. They'll stay near each other without fighting now, which makes my life much easier. No need to keep them separated anymore. Only took a month.
> 
> I took him in for his second round of vaccinations, and how he cries in the carrier, it just tears your heart out. His history is that someone put him in a cat carrier and dumped him that way, so you can understand his aversion to being put in the carrier and taken for a ride. But he's back home now, and happy, and no need to go the vet for another year.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*3 Cats Run Across Stage at G20 Summit*





*World leaders upstaged by cats at G20*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


~That's so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




What a neat picture.......


----------



## Mertex

We're engaged.............


----------



## Mertex

I'm very comfy......thank you anyway......


----------



## Mertex

Can you reach it now?


----------



## Mertex

Oh now.......


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *3 Cats Run Across Stage at G20 Summit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *World leaders upstaged by cats at G20*



I got a question for Putin.


----------



## Mertex

I just can't stand another second in this meeting.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I don't want to get up...........


----------



## Mertex

Sooooooooooo tired..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Hail Mary full of Grace...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex

Bonzi said:


>




I saw that on AFV.....I think it won a price, too.....


----------



## Bonzi

Mertex said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on AFV.....I think it won a price, too.....
Click to expand...

 
I'd never seen it!  Someone shared it on FB - was so cute and funny!  I love animals (when they are owned by others!!!)


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


>


Velcro Cat


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hilarious expression.


My calico cat did that; when the bedding and pillows were piled up, she liked to be right on top, just like this cat.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


OMG That's so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwwww!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*In a surreal display of solidarity, cat tweets flooded the #BrusselsLockdown hashtag, which had nearly 190,000 mentions on Sunday night, virtually burying any intelligence about police movements.*
From a story in UsaToday and an even better one from our public broadcaster.
Freedom wins. And cat memes, too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Spittin' image of my cat when he was little.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww....makes me want to go out and get me a new kitty....


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




What a cutie...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Fake Princess cat, real princess cat would never allow a breakable mug to stay on a desk top.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


>



Jolly Green Giant is realz!


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *In a surreal display of solidarity, cat tweets flooded the #BrusselsLockdown hashtag, which had nearly 190,000 mentions on Sunday night, virtually burying any intelligence about police movements.*
> From a story in UsaToday and an even better one from our public broadcaster.
> Freedom wins. And cat memes, too.



Againsheila's avie


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



Ballerina cat tryouts.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo

Bonzi said:


>



Is there a pic in your post? All I'm seeing is the picture in your signature,
and the post itself is blank.


----------



## Bonzi

Cassy Mo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a pic in your post? All I'm seeing is the picture in your signature,
> and the post itself is blank.
Click to expand...

 
oh thanks for letting me know!  I'll try to find it and post it!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Dreams Come True With Shelter Kitten And Macaron Delivery Service


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Cat Comes to Safeway Store Every Morning to Hang out with Customers*
Source: *LoveMeow* 

A cat named Cecil has been a loyal ‘usher’ to the Safeway store in Portland, Oregon. He comes to the store almost every morning and spends his time greeting customers, making friends and napping away. 

Sometimes he waits by the door and greets the customers as they walk in from the parking lot. 

Some customers wonder if the cat is lost, so they call the number on his collar and get a message from his humans. It says if you’re calling about Cecil at the Safeway, don’t worry he just likes to hang out there. It also says that he lives nearby and “will find his way home when he’s ready.” 

When Cecil is not greeting customers, he is on top of a stack of soda boxes by the window, watching the day go by or just napping away. 











Read more: Cat Comes to Safeway Store Every Morning to Hang out with Customers - Love Meow


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL

I tumble for ya!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, so sweet!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Noel, Noel......


----------



## Bonzi

No kisses for you!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Oh, oh.....busted!


----------



## Mertex

It's really cold out here......brrrrrr....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


That's really adorable, lol.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> That's really adorable, lol.



LOL....I was happy to see that he had a somewhat cushy landing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I am telling you, no one can find the dead bulb on the tree.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



If my fur was green and eyes gray, I'd be the Grinch


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

"This one is mine......I can tell........"


----------



## Mertex

Seriously......


----------



## Mertex

Help!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Help!



Stockings were hung by the chimney with care my cat tail!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Pregame, knock the ornaments off the tree time.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



there was no room for them in the inn.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> "This one is mine......I can tell........"



Let it be hamsters, hamsters I say.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I'll be killing it on Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Osmosis iz not working.


----------



## Bonzi

Looks like my other one I posted isn't working anymore


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Wow, this looks like my little guy, except his chin was black.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## strollingbones

Esmeralda said:


>



how very true.....we havent had an indoor tree for years.....one of the cats will run up it and the dog has to follow


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

strollingbones said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how very true.....we havent had an indoor tree for years.....one of the cats will run up it and the dog has to follow
Click to expand...

I guess lots of people have this problem.  When I had a cat and a dog, and every year I had a very nice big tree (I lived in the PNW), I never had any problem with either of them damaging the tree or ornaments. My dog was a lab and their tails tend to swipe things off the coffee table and other places at their level, but I don't think she ever broke an ornament with it, though I did put the unbreakable ones at her 'tail level.'

Labs are very trainable, and I taught her to be gentle and careful around the tree.  The cat was the dog's BFF and followed her lead, so he too learned to be careful around the tree, not swipe at the ornaments, and I don't think he ever considered climbing it, though he was an adventurous indoor-outdoor male cat.  I think the cat picked up a lot of the lessons the dog was learning.

When I went to work, I could leave them alone all day with the tree and no problems.  They didn't get in the garbage either. They were 'good kids.'


----------



## strollingbones

yoda has to be watched with the outside lights....he enjoys playing with them......clark and tiff would be okay....they are not demons from hell....yoda is...and yoda knows how to work the dogs into a ...pack fit....and for some reasons when the dogs get worked up...who do they go after...o not yoda....he is 17 lbs of claws and fangs....but poor tiff...she is like 7 lbs of fluff...which gets me fussing at the dogs...


----------



## Esmeralda

strollingbones said:


> yoda has to be watched with the outside lights....he enjoys playing with them......clark and tiff would be okay....they are not demons from hell....yoda is...and yoda knows how to work the dogs into a ...pack fit....and for some reasons when the dogs get worked up...who do they go after...o not yoda....he is 17 lbs of claws and fangs....but poor tiff...she is like 7 lbs of fluff...which gets me fussing at the dogs...


You've got a lot of pets. Two were easy to handle, especially when one was a lab--as I said, they are very trainable and mild mannered.  And it was a girl; girls are even calmer.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi

We are Siamese if you please.......


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



LOL...I'd like to borrow him for a few hours or days. I have several Amazon boxes in my garage that need to be cut down, and he could do the trick!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Tresha91203

Our little boy ... not so little anymore


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Christmas bills!  I should have cut back on tuna.


----------



## Esmeralda

saveliberty said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown kitty:  You know the hat is photo shopped right?
Click to expand...

For someone who never posts a photo him/herself, I don't think you are in a position to critique other people's posts.


----------



## saveliberty

Esmeralda said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown kitty:  You know the hat is photo shopped right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For someone who never posts a photo him/herself, I don't think you are in a position to critique other people's posts.
Click to expand...


Okay, I'll stop posting here, sorry to offend.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I've shared my life with two cats and two dogs.  Each gave more than they required from their family and were well loved.

That said, yesterday my wife had on one of the morning shows which showed a video of different cats eating, and presumably the photographer pushed a cucumber near the back side of the cats.

Here's the result:

Why These Cats Are Absolutely Terrified of Cucumbers

I'd never do this to anyone of my pets ... more than once.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Wry Catcher said:


> I've shared my life with two cats and two dogs.  Each gave more than they required from their family and were well loved.
> 
> That said, yesterday my wife had on one of the morning shows which showed a video of different cats eating, and presumably the photographer pushed a cucumber near the back side of the cats.
> 
> Here's the result:
> 
> Why These Cats Are Absolutely Terrified of Cucumbers
> 
> I'd never do this to anyone of my pets ... more than once.


A lot of cat toys are 'snaky' and cats have fun with them.

For example. 





I've never stuck a cucumber at my cats, so I wouldn't know how they would respond.  Why would anyone want a cat to play with a cucumber?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Two of my favorite things, coffee and cats.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

This is probably the best idea. Cats love cardboard boxes and you don't have to spend any money on a cat bed.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wry Catcher

Esmeralda said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared my life with two cats and two dogs.  Each gave more than they required from their family and were well loved.
> 
> That said, yesterday my wife had on one of the morning shows which showed a video of different cats eating, and presumably the photographer pushed a cucumber near the back side of the cats.
> 
> Here's the result:
> 
> Why These Cats Are Absolutely Terrified of Cucumbers
> 
> I'd never do this to anyone of my pets ... more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of cat toys are 'snaky' and cats have fun with them.
> 
> For example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never stuck a cucumber at my cats, so I wouldn't know how they would respond.  Why would anyone want a cat to play with a cucumber?
Click to expand...


Good question, I have no idea.  Why did both of my cats, owned at different times and places, love cantaloupe?

I've found dogs are better communicators and less finicky about food, but our dog won't eat cantaloupe - however she goes crazy for my wife's biscotti seasoned with anise.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




Awww, this is precious.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Twins.......


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Man that was fun!  Let's relax a minute and do that again.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Twins.......



How did they get them to stay still enough for that picture?  Not play with the bag AND look at the camera together?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*During massive floods in Cuttack City, India, in 2011, a heroic villager saved numerous cats*


----------



## Cassy Mo

_"My version of cat scratch fevah!"_


_



_


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> _"My version of cat scratch fevah!"_
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



DJ Little K.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo

*PRAIRIE DOG*







____________________________________________________

*PRAIRIE CAT?*


*



*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


> *PRAIRIE DOG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> *PRAIRIE CAT?*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nope, clearly it is, "Can I haz a cookie" cat


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

I have kitty problems.  My two favorite strays are nowhere to be found.  On the one hand, maybe someone decided to take them in as housecats.  They would make excellent ones as I have tamed them down.  On the other had, I fear they may be trapped in an abandoned house.  Wish I knew.  Of course, as cats do, they might just show up for breakfast tomorrow morning like nothing happened.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo

saveliberty said:


> I have kitty problems.  My two favorite strays are nowhere to be found.  On the one hand, maybe someone decided to take them in as housecats.  They would make excellent ones as I have tamed them down.  On the other had, I fear they may be trapped in an abandoned house.  Wish I knew.  Of course, as cats do, they might just show up for breakfast tomorrow morning like nothing happened.



I hope they either show up soon, or you discover someone has taken them in as housecats.


----------



## Cassy Mo

Bonzi said:


>



That's hilarious!


----------



## Bonzi

Cassy Mo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious!
Click to expand...

 
... I thought so too!  I guess the same could be said of people and their dogs as well!


----------



## Cassy Mo

Bonzi said:


> ... I thought so too! I guess the same could be said of people and their dogs as well!



I can vouch for that!


----------



## Michelle420

saveliberty said:


> I have kitty problems.  My two favorite strays are nowhere to be found.  On the one hand, maybe someone decided to take them in as housecats.  They would make excellent ones as I have tamed them down.  On the other had, I fear they may be trapped in an abandoned house.  Wish I knew.  Of course, as cats do, they might just show up for breakfast tomorrow morning like nothing happened.



So sorry,not knowing is the worst. I hope they turn up soon.


----------



## saveliberty

Kitty update:  Pouncer, daughter Of Nimbus, was present for breakfast along with two of her pals.  Nimbus remains AWOL, but she has been staying away for periods of time lately.  Last time I saw her on Christmas she was purring and loving me up tons, so I am not as worried.


----------



## Mertex

saveliberty said:


> Kitty update:  Pouncer, daughter Of Nimbus, was present for breakfast along with two of her pals.  Nimbus remains AWOL, but she has been staying away for periods of time lately.  Last time I saw her on Christmas she was purring and loving me up tons, so I am not as worried.




Someone else may be feeding her and being nice to her.....outdoor cats often stray and if they find someone that feeds them they end up hanging around that place longer.


----------



## Mertex

This Kitty is still celebrating the New Year......


----------



## Mertex

"So damn glad that stupid whooping it up celebration is over..........now feed me....."


----------



## Mertex

Royalty........for sure...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

I'M SO PRETTY


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>



Bwahahahaha.....!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty update:  Pouncer, daughter Of Nimbus, was present for breakfast along with two of her pals.  Nimbus remains AWOL, but she has been staying away for periods of time lately.  Last time I saw her on Christmas she was purring and loving me up tons, so I am not as worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else may be feeding her and being nice to her.....outdoor cats often stray and if they find someone that feeds them they end up hanging around that place longer.
Click to expand...


Which is totally okay with me Mertex.  They are all strays and if they got adopted it would be great.  Nimbus' mom was my original stray, but was adopted about two years ago.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Dude, you got bad catnip there.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*“Every day I live in fear that our jobs will be replaced by pillows.”*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I thought so too! I guess the same could be said of people and their dogs as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that!
Click to expand...

Think about what it's like when you have a full grown labrador who wants to curl up on your lap.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


 Love the avi drifter!


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



That camera flash is blinding.


----------



## Mertex

That New Year's eve party was a hoot.....zzzzzzzz!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Wonder why birdies aren't coming to get a drink?


----------



## Mertex

That cheap wine was awful..........


----------



## Mertex

Hi sweetie......


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> That New Year's eve party was a hoot.....zzzzzzzz!



Feel the step, be the step.


----------



## mamooth

My kitty has made me into a bunny owner.

He likes baby bunnies. Not to eat, fortunately. He likes to play with them. He brings them inside and plays catch and release over and over. The bunnies are not thrilled about that, so they end up hiding under the couch. And I find them, and I take them to the park and let them go. If I release them by my house, the cat catches them again, the bunnies not being smart enough to leave the area.

Yesterday, another round of that happens. Except this little bunny isn't a wild cottontail. It's a black and white bunny, some sort of domesticated breed. That is, it's a pet bunny. So, I can't release this one. I have to take care of it, either until I find who lost a bunny, or until, like, forever.

I did ask the cat "Where did you get this bunny"? Obviously, being a cat, he didn't answer. He does sit outside the bunny cage and watch his bunny pal. Probably not appreciated by the bunny, but there's no helping it. I'll have to start asking around, confessing that my cat may have kidnapped somebody's pet bunny.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

mamooth said:


> My kitty has made me into a bunny owner.
> 
> He likes baby bunnies. Not to eat, fortunately. He likes to play with them. He brings them inside and plays catch and release over and over. The bunnies are not thrilled about that, so they end up hiding under the couch. And I find them, and I take them to the park and let them go. If I release them by my house, the cat catches them again, the bunnies not being smart enough to leave the area.
> 
> Yesterday, another round of that happens. Except this little bunny isn't a wild cottontail. It's a black and white bunny, some sort of domesticated breed. That is, it's a pet bunny. So, I can't release this one. I have to take care of it, either until I find who lost a bunny, or until, like, forever.
> 
> I did ask the cat "Where did you get this bunny"? Obviously, being a cat, he didn't answer. He does sit outside the bunny cage and watch his bunny pal. Probably not appreciated by the bunny, but there's no helping it. I'll have to start asking around, confessing that my cat may have kidnapped somebody's pet bunny.



Foster bunny family.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Snow is fun she said...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

"Why you calling me duckie?........."


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I feel a sneeze coming.


----------



## Mertex

"Yuck, yuck.....that's too funny"


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Wonder why birdies aren't coming to get a drink?


I like it!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


I love it!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Oh!!! So cute.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Really cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Beautiful! I can practically feel my nose tickling. LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



Really cute!


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I like this one..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I like this one..........



Neat markings.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Enter the cat of whoopass!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




So pretty!!!!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Cute as can be!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex

Hey You.....I'm talking to you.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I can't decide whether I want to go outside or not....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade cat balcony.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Adorable.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Guru of Gadzook. That's funny.


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


I love that little kitty. And the dog is nice too.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

I love this girl.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Tuxedo cat..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Tuxedo cat..........



Looks like my stray Pouncer, except she is gray where this cat is black.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

I love the cat and dog pics


----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


>



This cat child is beautiful!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


That little guy is so cute.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Knead I say more...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Lakota, a 7-year-old Australian shepherd, has taken over mom duties for a litter of kittens whose real mom was hit and killed by a car.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

This is one of my Kitties that I adopted 5 years ago.

She came 1/2 off  because they were going to put her down..at the shelter that day.

Wish I could bring them all home.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex

Eaglewings said:


> This is one of my Kitties that I adopted 5 years ago.
> 
> She came 1/2 off  because they were going to put her down..at the shelter that day.
> 
> Wish I could bring them all home.
> 
> View attachment 60171




I know what you mean.......she's adorable.


----------



## Mertex

Please don't make fun of me........I've got feelings, too!


----------



## Mertex

You can call me Batcat!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I can't wear contacts........stigmatism....


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Sweetie


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Rescue cats Mia and Ripley became best friends
*




*

Adopted by their foster family. Here is what they look like today!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mia the rescue tuxedo loves her new box at her foster home!









Foster Fail with Mia Feral the Rescue Tuxedo - Love Meow​


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Eaglewings

Cat selfies~


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


 LOL!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> View attachment 60399


 This reminds me of my cousin Ronnie, when he was a little kid, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Eaglewings said:


>



How adorable.........I want it!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gotta love this video:


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

Bunny is doing well, eating a lot and growing. I haven't found any neighbors who are missing a bunny.








mamooth said:


> My kitty has made me into a bunny owner.
> 
> He likes baby bunnies. Not to eat, fortunately. He likes to play with them. He brings them inside and plays catch and release over and over. The bunnies are not thrilled about that, so they end up hiding under the couch. And I find them, and I take them to the park and let them go. If I release them by my house, the cat catches them again, the bunnies not being smart enough to leave the area.
> 
> Yesterday, another round of that happens. Except this little bunny isn't a wild cottontail. It's a black and white bunny, some sort of domesticated breed. That is, it's a pet bunny. So, I can't release this one. I have to take care of it, either until I find who lost a bunny, or until, like, forever.
> 
> I did ask the cat "Where did you get this bunny"? Obviously, being a cat, he didn't answer. He does sit outside the bunny cage and watch his bunny pal. Probably not appreciated by the bunny, but there's no helping it. I'll have to start asking around, confessing that my cat may have kidnapped somebody's pet bunny.


----------



## Mertex

gallantwarrior said:


> Gotta love this video:



Looks almost identical to one kitty we had to bottle feed a long time ago....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The Fur Awakens ...*


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


Obviously this dog is a cat lover too. She thinks those kittens are her babies just as much as her puppies are. What a sweetie!!


----------



## OldLady

Bonzi said:


>


OMG Bonzi.  that better be doctored!  I'm having breathing difficulties.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

cat under cowboy hat


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Luxury Spanish villa for cats and dogs


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Video of Timo the cat struggling to climb into mini hammock is viral hit


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger

This cat looks like an owl.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Please tell the school bus to wait we are coming.....*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


That's almost as funny (maybe funnier) than the cats with cucumbers!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

cats are hippies


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Mertex

I shouldn't have drunk that last Margarita........argh......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm cute.......


----------



## Mertex

I can lick my toes.....can you?


----------



## saveliberty

Eaglewings said:


>



Robin catching fail.


----------



## Eaglewings

Mertex said:


> I'm cute.......



Wow


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fostering. I fostered kittens for most of my adult life, hundreds and hundred of the little blighters. Loved them all then sent them on their way.
> 
> After losing several foster litters a few years ago, I decided to take a break and haven't been back to it. Then, moved cross country and have not gotten back to fostering. I am back to working with birds of prey - conditioning for release. Problem is, they look at kittens as noms.
> 
> Still - visiting LOL Cats just isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an emotional toll when they die. (((hugs)))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did have a bad run for a while. Odd things that we were never able to identify. And, one litter would look great at night and, one after another, be dead in the morning. Got down to the last one, beautiful baby, all of sudden went bad. Drove 30 miles, one way on a Sunday, to the vet and after a long exam and a slew of tests, she discovered he had no rectum.
> 
> Another had patent ductus ... can't remember the term and don't feel like hunting ... but the vet said he could live several years but wouldn't get to be an old cat. I decided I'd keep him, took him home. Next morning, he had breakfast and was romping with his sibs and, mid-attack, literally dropped dead.
> 
> I had something like 20 kittens go like that and finally just had to quit for awhile. Then life got in the way.
> 
> Working with wild animals, a much larger percentage die. I've had to put down a lot of birds of prey.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, such a sad story, how very kind of you. I ran a group of baby squirrels who were dying to the wildlife center, and found out my town wasn't supporting the squirrels, saying they aren't part of the community.
I took it to the town counsel and the little squirrels are now part of our community.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Eaglewings said:


>


A cat 's work is not finished until the paperwork is done....


----------



## Mertex

I think I'll take a little nap.....


----------



## Mertex

I can hold it.....


----------



## Mertex

You know you love me........


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



You look like you could use some protection.  The Fifth Street Strays can be dangerous.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I think I'll take a little nap.....



Make the dog a tuna, make the dog a tuna.  Smell the tuna, taste the tuna.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



See, I told you nobody looks up here.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> I can hold it.....



Yes, yes now mixed a little milk in with it.


----------



## Mertex

Don't talk to me right now......I'm thinking....


----------



## Mertex

Do I think you look fat in that dress?


----------



## Mertex

Life is good.......BURP!


----------



## Mertex

Yowsa!


----------



## Mertex

My BFF.....


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Yowsa!



I want one!!!!!


----------



## Mertex

You did what?  Bwahahaha...


----------



## Mertex

Whatcha looking at? ........


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

Vampire Cat~ lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*You need a Front End Loader for the Kitty litter...*


----------



## Eaglewings

I hope this shows up from facebook..The most tolerant kitty I have ever seen.


----------



## Mindful

Cat purritos.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Eaglewings said:


>


Duck Day Afternoon....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Man Flies a drone disguised as a Cat


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

This cat looks really smart~


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Mertex

Eaglewings said:


> I hope this shows up from facebook..The most tolerant kitty I have ever seen.



That is too funny........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm sooooooooo tired......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Wanna play?


----------



## Mertex

I'm so cute..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Eaglewings said:


>



Crap, I forgot the napkin.


----------



## saveliberty

Eaglewings said:


> This cat looks really smart~



Or the rectal thermometer is in use.


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

Barbara Streisand

..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful

The mystery of purring.

The Mystery Behind a Purring Cat


----------



## Hugo Furst

Don't know if this has been posted, but it seems a cute idea.


----------



## Eaglewings

WillHaftawaite said:


> Don't know if this has been posted, but it seems a cute idea.



Cute...

I just ordered a backpack, stroller type of carrier that you pull like luggage Small enough to fit under the airplane seat.
I am taking my sweet Eloise ( adopted poodle of 6months ) .  I am going to take her with me on a trip by myself.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Is that a butterfly?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mertex said:


> Is that a butterfly?


"Simply Red"


----------



## saveliberty

Eaglewings said:


>



Who would have guessed blue snow is awesome?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



I have called this meeting to find the TV remote.  This Japanese channel stuff has to end!


----------



## Militants

My mother have one cat how is three or four year this summer.


----------



## ChrisL

Kipper said:


> My mother have one cat how is three or four year this summer.



Why did you use the drool emoticon?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUTExMWFhUXGRoaGBgYGB0eHRgaIB0aGh8bGxoaHiggGyAlHx0aIjEhJSkrLi4uGx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lICUtLy01LS8tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQMGAAIHAQj/xAA/EAABAgQEBAQDBwQBAwQDAAABAhEAAyExBAUSQSJRYXEGE4GRMqGxFEJSwdHh8AcjYvFyFTOCJHOSojRTY//EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQABQb/xAAtEQACAgICAQIFAwQDAAAAAAAAAQIRAyESMUEEURMiMmFxM4GRQqHR8COxwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A5RLlOLMofP8AeG2X4FSlf25iAkMSC1OYqC1YX4VZBKyA1WSQ8OckCZ5YyQ33iBwn5hj7xmbdkZOhnImaRrSZSmdwggluZYD5RBmWKdOsKIIIdNO/eGWHwIlkiXLZAoVOGfrXVCPO5WhmFCQx/CbEdUnaFl0Z5KpUzREwFZSdLJWVA9DxXh1OCNIIQuYpnd/kGit4aUzOAVDhYcx9484sWExJWkJBASL0PtSEj2zpCHEzVB9aAkfMdxCrE6DQjSR7HsYcZ3PSglpczu1Pdz9IQqx2sAaRTeKRiysIvsC1EH3HpBIWQyiCAAG2fsYimJH6xMMYvQEO6bsYq7fRfTQQcUaxicUVO0BTV6Wr8SSezuPyjMKCULULp0n0doT4SJ/DoNTi1cOoljY8oeeFltiHHEQgt7p/J4qMya9qB3A5Q38Jzf8A1coOxOpPqUlvm0dLFrQ8YU0y+eLcr85CZsv4imncbeto5wZykkpUKi4NweUdvRKVMl6VAFQ3Aq/0is+IPA68QlU2VKV5/IAgL2foWsekJivpl8kU9nPZU4cqRtikpB4TsHJ/losKfA+LSGmoMpW2oFjBWH8FM2qYTRmFud4o40ySxuXRSC5hhJypRUCUKbtU70EdAlZHhpZ/7SXuCXNR3doPE9NlFlE0oz0r7fy0c2VXp37nKsxwpulCkgEg6h9eXrC/WRSOwy5+tSpZSHB3FwA7/MQBmORYaaSVICVuwIFbchcNBTVUF+naWjmcojnB8hlOaOAw/nOLCf6fzpiwJCgoqozMRR/53iVXgPEy5yMNMRxKSVAJq7EPXo8Bxb6M8o12VWVhdRoDTo8TCb911FrDq9gItWZeCMXhCmxqQ4NiC1z9Yjw2D0A6U6l/eXSnRL2+v0iUpcdM6GJzFmEwcwAgqEpJZws19UivuIMnZeUaVKLyyQApFbln73pEU+j2c3JvG+FCp0laCWSiYggcgUr9qgRG12ymX00YxtnR/A3gaRPBmrUtUtyAl9Opmu23SLbm3g7DjDrlykkPYaiRqPCL2vFC8KZxNkKQy3ADaRQN1Av3i2TPHiZZl+dpZyVFHJiwbm5+UWhPFxvozwcSx5BkEvCuUJCSQAQLCJs2WVtLQRUsodORimzfHc2esy5CEhNXUdhsBzMCKmzFKI1GlSRvE8vqY9RX/gXkVUiTM/Dc7zV6ZYZ6MBGRIrPcSbFhsABGRnb9O/cHI4flWEcalyyqjDjSA3rFiRl6ShmTZwnV+SVERX8LhCFca0oS19YDdWF4cLEkjhVKmOaayHGzagHPrG2W9glP7DSQVywltADfCmoI9rwoz+YkoKQySpywq5He3pDFOoMNACeSST6gwHPUpSgkHXs5ofY/WJyb7Fi1LsUadqvu/wCu0MMBhEIdak6ydgWA7qJaNcsw5UpyCAQ5sx5dqQwnCQn4wkkWdbD2cCDD7CPuhTjPEKi6AqWgbaASB0Uoio7QjnzNblYZQubH3F4sWP8AIUgqRNlIL3SkEDoosW7xXcbJmAkLIITukghvSLR2XhHVkE1A0pUC5q426REDByUBYAZvokcz1iKdhmqPhHz6w10FMCmSzzePcLO0ax+JJSfcEH3AgoKJoA3b8zEMyTVqU5Q9jp+4OlnrHU/DHgiRhPIxWZ4qXI1FK5cl+NQuHsR1pCLwHkQOrGTAFIklJloNpk1zpCv8QUuegi3ZajzZ0xc3TNmqCjNmrI1NZIQj7qH1gWHBuTFEtHWdjynEyJiQqQAUWCmqGoxevvDHUYon9NJSlS5ikqAleY6WuQEhHsWi8qlFmfvAYUZMAUGUlxyIcQrzDw7h5wYJEsixlgJPrRj6iGZd2ApziBWISCoE2qSbCm5s0AN0Vuf4EQpJAnKB2OkU71+jQnzjwVPSjUhaVFBB0h3Lb/m3OPc4/qngsMsy5WufMF9AJH0Me5B/VnCTliXNSuUvbUD9CAfZ4HC/A6yyXkp2OmJS1QFJPwv2TV4lXOSAXZz+Ip326Uu9I6f4h8LYbGgLIZZAIWn7wYsFfiFX9BWOLZ3g5yZypS06GLOCGDU4iWFWLdonKFGmGRS0PsszDQXQspcukEnVZ6F6BmbvBmE8TzhPVMKTqlhlLXYJvc3e7CKimYyWQSyQyiWJG4GoXu9KQXiMapSbOhNgTUnckEN+m0TlNx6DKCfY5zjOJmLOpamQHoGLi7s7B77k0s0VXGYp+EWFqfykeqzB7qKByu/vEeInJZ1A+ukP6D9u0Z5RfbKY4pAGIWSHNhGYZZTKJBbWt67hAPvVR9ohnznFN4b4TKTOVIlMWTLdRFarJVtyBEBJVsHq0nHiQSM/KUK4gkmgo5r9IXy8QVAIDkVPcxf5n9I9LK+0jTSml+twYHxXg0IWSktYADb9z8o6ajA8h43Whf4Uwk5agQoIFm6Re56kSZRCl1ajXMb5FlOGkI0KlqWSanUa/sIOnSMLiAlCsKSgOL/TnGV4+bdSX9wxxUiqjMj90cOzx7DKfg0BRCJelIokchGQ3HGtD/COM4FAmNqCWS1VP8mIh/JwsgMUSEFrlaqe2oxVsJKW7plhfJ/9wzlYOeskKCB0Ln5AmN7bWkyLLQjGUHCkNRkKcD0gBUlIna0hnSo1O7M3S8bYTLBLSCpLK6skeiHJMHSsOiZxTDpSnidgH5pCSa+kZ8k2lbJqNvQnw6QQoFJEsbc++8LswWJdESJaXsSkqUfTaG2dhMltJSUKFDqcpP4SkWPN4GRNXqSE+YaVoAPQ1MPjmqVdDK4sRecQFvJSkaC7p06g4hOTydtot6sDLUJgIUkkAEkk79axX5uBKVEAO3V40wmi0ciZHhprADZ7czzPSGWpSmGkEEP/AAflCpCBqYlhz6Q+y3CrKikAEio5aWoQesdJqhZUhbLwwBclk39G+cS4LLvNWJUvUpSyAKXcsA14eJwiJSBrAUX2rt+sWH+meXBONTMIUE/d5MWLdxaJRyJsWOVN0N/EGU/9NwuFkEpDpJWtSgAZlNTOdgAGHN+ZhDlj4tScJhUtLVpE2ckGqQ/CFXNzxHmecd4x+ElYiWZcwBSTsWPY1iTL8vkyU6JUtCE8gkB25842p6L0RZNliMNKEqXQBn+Q/KGIMRqbs8QzJZLaVM3uf0gDBJU145l/VbOpiwjBylFGtjMULty9g/qIvOLxU5KwlMklLEqU4YNsXPaneOX/ANQVEY0lxxoSpJ7DSoDsyT/5Q+OnLYsnSK5/+MJaMPJSQVf3DqAKU7qUd969IHm4mTjUrSygUK0hZDEKH3kl/wCesLcdJQVrXVM1SdOq7MzFvQQZlhUpIC1EoQHXMVR2uYvTsmdY/pDmkybhlS5lTL0kdNTuOzpJ9YrX9U5UtGKSEuDNGtXdPLkSdPt7Nv6WImalzdCky5zaHH3UuxPdyYh/rPJ0eTiAE0Pll71qGID86ONozZN3RowupKznOMxZJIKGrRLEaiVG/Z27jvEP2wUZg4+FYIP0b5GIpLoSVlWoktpe3QUYcnb2vBOGSmd8QTRmBJvUqYPtGZo3dmszGkC/ljYpKQ/ppvCibiPMVQkt95Vz+ghpMwodekpCdwXYn0sQGoeYgZOBvQocONTAHsbwriNFpMM8LZOcViEy/u3WeQF/09Y65lOVpQpWkb3FHFjHOsBKMhMvRckKKgbnl2aLArxKtJQSDpeo/Ro8/wBRblx8Hnep9Q5ZGl4LlmONTKS5FTRI5mIMHL0gLXc1L8zsIruJzdE1aSpYpVKQfT0htNxadAdiprPb94zqvJDmwjMMaCRLSCFFnUNh0hjg5YATy0/WFmSLSsa2LlwSRy2HSGq1vxC1GgSUa0U5s0OFSakfOMjUYg8n6x5E+P3/ALsPxjhOW4WWFLC1MmX1qeUNMFiyoMVeWg8KQkMo8incesaYrAhSi1QWPfaJZyEpc6Kj73IjcDbvHpfF8mOUt7PJkwSKrcCoCXdcw/5TD8I6CsC4ub5wMxmSkEJSmwP7fOJJ2J1ICS9TdnL+sbhAS4d0BIDMwJJqY7noaMr0ASCMSlQmBln4Vqpr29+USYlOhOgNsTzbb1iRGDQkkAkhwQ+zvBczDhKSrUklRAY3I5jpCOab10Cco9IGw0lelTKPwhnqHqfSFKcKpSwSGLi315xYMGuWEueLSX0gse5PLs8Bak6yoBiTsXb9YaMxeVCWblydJW5oS7Dmee0NcowhkrAnrZiNIBcEK/yG0TTsOUALSAQzHcMeaYDxC6siXQsEsLlvrWHc3JUO5Jocz5aVgpUSK3Fnv7CG3hNYkzkcZUwVpcbtRq96QunYU2W4ZLpF3NHB9X9ozLJ4YJSeIelqsH3icZUyKfF2dOwnj2RrTKnsi7zFUA5W9BWHmHzuTNpInS5yhUhKw+n35xxXG4BOMmJS+mrkGh5kNvAmbZB9mlzMRKWQUjgILENfip+Ub4TbjbPRVPaO8/8AV2fzHDVAaj7CJ5ePSrjokChI/eOMf9fzDCSvLQoTJehK9awSU6ncEk1tvz7QRhP6iSJzS1SFy1ltStYCQed7O2zxTlo6mddn4tXmS/LOtClMuo4GBLmEPjXKEYpSZcxBBLeXMSeJCg51A7FnvQuRAcjOFyZDJmS1ajQk1D7ViXA5uhb+drQE6Sknc1tz/eO5+DjnWYeGcbLmaB5MxLnSpYILcyEKY+gibCeFZy1SjiluhSuGWlLIo5cpur1MX8ZsjEqMugUASksX2hhKRplhiDMT8QIrbasNzcl2Ckg3DLRIQhpgIGzQD/UHBCdg1lqy0+aAz6tIdmY1Z/Vo3kNOl6ko1aPhctb5msNJqUzpK0rJZSSgkFiHDUMFBWj5zmSfN4yQJmlJ2POjihNH2vERxBl6UpIUkCmgHcuQ25JqdjSCs/kJw0ybJKAShRSCDsGZR3FG+jxHhCtEkBKHTpq6g71PZwbd4k0blJPo3TPEpBZ9XLTzNq8hbsYMkrRMAlrqoin+NBXbf6QsGJSpHmzlMugAF2uHA3cn22guVg1I4lFKipNC5bTYEjpS0BhD1lCJaNNQfr+8aJVvrFTQPY9YmxGXFaElR4Ry5/lSBh5UujE13EZp+llN8jy8+Jym2gjDSDLOq5b5/nE6Jq5itSlFiaiNkY3UlykAHqxPYfnEuHwxmJeXQcu2w6RPJ6SSVojLFJKyyZbn+gBBTQWbn1hgjPUrZCaku5sBFHmIKSQskel/1giVNSd2Zm6CMMsdPSFWRovCZswj4wOjCkZFJVnWktqNIyJ8cgfiITSgCwJUm4s5D1qN/TnBv/Rl6QfMHd7nkH+hiHBgK4AoAgagbEVq/LnBS1o0kqUS9QtLnURtyjUq8om+rApuF07gdQHD+8GZFIXqK2SUAFyzD+dDzgSTOCmNR0I5X6GHhmI8lSpYTRJK3Zywu0X+GkrRT0/1nsgy5yCkoAPRNG9eYgPMfDCSFL1qoPho0ByJq5SEkTASoPTlyr6Q1weZgoCVqD9N/SEevqO9SkslxKxgJSqAusmg4CCEgkGwhzluHSh0qltMJdyNttPpDfCywlJ0lwPlFWmYgFeibq1AkaifYvs8OtohysKzRROpOkBTfFSqbxBlssmcg001LAitKUgiXjJM0BGriZgTue8e4SVL1pLgLQ4/UxPp7CaZ3O0l/wAJ4XenO3SIvD8rWorLAg25U/1BePmJmApSASSGeg5GrOKWMDZbhSJxqCyWABZ6glxvXcPAi02BFhyzLpa9a5gBWEKUkHo/89YqOCxK/IX5hVMQrV5iFEk3rpeoIa3T1i8mTpTLUm4T8I3BBdJb94rGPwwkTHIOhR1W+MHcHnzBvfofQ4vjUT1IqkkO54aSUA8OkW3TTSAKbOW6RWEZOkqmFQGpy2mrOHBIsQR0ekW6aomTKUxSVSwQLX4xQ8kkQtUNNGZ6mvw7tXr2hFa0VXQlyvwvpdSmd+FQLc6/4837QB4g8R43CqEtM90mwUlLj1I+cP0iYSQj/X6VLwi8S4BC1oVOXpA+Ic97iu8GM/m2c42hjlnjRpYmTpBCjZaHcluW1OsF5f4zlr/uCd5agapmO9PlXpC+TmeEWkS9ekMEuRRuQBp6kQFi8gQolCVAqJo4YqZ3Y9N33vFKTJtHSsh8TCcr+0lIQXJKS+s71Nu0W7KcwCwRpHC5I2v9enSPm3Bz5mHWRLUR+JJsSP5tF88MePRLdMxCtqBq9o5SknTA4h3jjwlMVips7CIcLlmcvUSzi4BL7Mw7xzVc0rYrUUnalx6kAx3o+LJU5JlomN5iCAqjpeKdnHgPC/Yz5KVTppbQtJqF1GlrBPOK6fQ8clKmUDVqSEpQD/mASQ223v3h5liUkpAJVTTyCU/hA3tVoGzTwhicKhEwlP8AcJToSp1JVcBurF2PKGHh/LF+T9oKWS5SHupVjS9G5QjW6Lc1VhOPBCnC6U4bECzxicOhIJXQGtixbYU/jxqgsXFPz9NoLwyUqDEHcOWLenX9YqZwVeBRONFjVswP8A/jQ1yzDFCSksa0LtA+CwIBCaOd+XTf5/KGU+SpJB8vobMdoDYTTHyxNbUVOBVjbtFbVg0uzrf/AJmvS8WSdKOoFqGMx2WOnVuNukRyw5K/JnzY01aK8MCgbH/5H9YyNV4YAkAFoyPN+IvuYTaTKQuZomByDQim9nB+QhvNkoSgS0SwpyQkJVS25NbuXMAzQJPmTDpFkSyaCtT7CJpi5plKmKKVBQ4AgB6XFBU3tyiWVO0UiVnFzlooVcTNejvzsREiJKwh9TPzLdr7PtDU5bK1iYsaygOz8KTyYfEe9O8bS8XJmVmJSClTB0uHA2Hv7Q7aS0LfsJcdiU+WlK1soFkqSKDor9aNHvmKlnjANPiB4T26xYcNJkKDoShQJ/CL2diPnEMzAoRqBAUlWxqPY273huVIMpX2A4GasLBlkpZXGlzpI5jlDTHKkzjoWUhbU/cfnAA8uWy30u7mpHKxt+0D4rC+cdaFBVCwo56Bi7wt79hKGCspkpY6AFptWnel+8L8bMQphqKJuz0fkUkivMGN8Nj14chM4EyzRJUCdKvqOu0SpkJKljUFJBdIUPhW+z79vUbwz72FIVZln8xJCBpJF1AVfl7QzyHECarUDVjqH5dwflC/NMsSpyeBfs/RqC+8I5eJXIKaFJq+xIe9eXOKRjGa12PxTWjquGn0MpjSoq/CXPcPUe0RZ4l5CJJT8cwAK6VNG3P57Qn8N5x5k+UySOAgku6iBqe2zUrFmw482dqU+lCaBxQm/rT6RdT+XZv9O3JEWbqdSQkUFA21mDWa1+kBCTen8pY7fykPUSUqmUsOe3TbreIMRpBNP1s3KBB+5qlGgWYtEjDKnTAwZ/XpHI/twn4nzMQeDUaGwB/gMWnxfna5xGH0nSlyQD6ju1adIO8N+EZU2UZuJDch05D/AHGmCSVsk7KjNlAkIB1EEUTXVyYJ6sYseW+Fqa8VM0ISHRK1cgQHD+wHKHEvDJlOcPLShLPqVVRBF01IHqR2heiSqY5JWS3xFi3Vq0rQ+0LXHo7sXZn4aSsFUskqDkcz3Dn3hdlMxMtflz+zli30i55fJRKJAJK99Vx13+bGEHiLB6SVhIO7pUxfmxhU70xjM3yMoabJUQ4d6j57j9qwwynxTiJKeIUNNSQb+pZ4W5XmaZgAqFOCbP3rYfzpD/7LKUQHAJswDH9YDtC0mXDJ8/l4hlKTxN8Qv7bPEXiCYjy0ypYSiWgUSkBn7fX84S5XI8rW3DYN897XgnHS3QXBcDf9qRog3WyTVMRJCQp3YbNQjpDJKRsS5bp0/jxW8XOZZGoh+h9RV4ZZfP4E6ksxqWPpDhHnlUJDa0mpH6iJSxTya+9fSsb4YpN1FizEV/hj1SAtwWHJz84QYjw4cAP2PKJlzGAFO/5QLLLMyrFqfpEOImMeKrGw3hkKwxeHSS5Ql+/7RkbS8UWDgfOMjtA4lN8RSzMkyUkml2F9Qb6G8RZV5kpklKGNSyEpASOiUhydybCC8bL8xbVTpKW2fbudvaAcCtaCJhUlQ1HUrW5BB/DePF5ylFo89ewyzrFCUgJoBpoAkBztQAV2/KE0qRrQtROlgGHJtxyJc1gzOAgqQFKqtlIPI0q+7vAsuQGUCopU+kAAsQGe9GatN4WGkjqPE4rSpXlqdmcGxcc4JVn0pwkgmhfkG5c/lCbClIWo2JHemxIH0iPFeXpURdyHIIIG7CK8FYKLLN8o6RqDEOE7kRnlJAGlIbagIim/ZZsxzLSdMtipTgBIYMVQ/wABPmrlo8tLpYvNVQE9Em/1ptDvFxQXCkHzCSp31B3KTUfONpmKAHwAvU8j/GiMgoS8wgdi4PaAftSVVDs7O1H/AFhKfsJTMGYq83TLcB20gKNOYqe8OvtMxwkzwl6MoJKvRNS/QtCSZw11KPNILD/yI9KD3EbZSqbMKghpSH4lMAPaxPfUeppFoq+isS1YBQrcqQAQVYdMsqqHZQALt6bVeHMlTrWRXUXHYMB+UIZeZy5KSiUVEsxNm/5vRJ/xHEGNUgFi83zD7KpOLQdcma2pI+4oACn+Jb3iko3Ss9L08kkMEqCXP87xXs1zNTgSwFF6ptw/ebq20BT/ABdLWsulgX3FyOQL3jPDchallflqCAzKWCHJ2AofWBw4mm7C5OVhU5amBYgV5N9a9vyc46iGAZtnAeh2SetojxsxASCkgLFD136QD9vlmqpiAWbiJc9PX0O/KLxZCQPMxilMrQoNQuCUsCwcgH1/eDkJWoapq5KEb6RYPerkjZ2gHEYBKSVMGZ6VDcx3H06RX5oJUrRLLb0vRt4SWTwco2XQY3CAaPMSqnMueRB3B6RgkSy4S9RyBB92+cc+l5dM16pVDuCGrFpyzzEF1qAfb7vpdjCSkvA3EW5r4dWhZXKdJ5NQ9iINwIW4SoM1xevN/wCPDTF5qQgsoFvunfs7fKIMPj/NIdTLagTf/jsacqm0Mvm7A3Q4CVAD7xd3B/1GuZrUlPfmbD5xLKWlJ41DkE19rMPygDMsY5pYXFag9AI1JESr5us6xUMl2IVSp6ihptBuVLeUTYgs3MXekBYjDDUx4nA4WoX3BFR3AaGOWYc/CxHC4FAzGj86VcNWCcWHLZnCL+m3WCULSpTWNjCnDp0mvtBchRUrnyoCe8IuxieZgylTkbu4jMWoag4Yn6etYInmzGnZveFWIpNd73igiHMuUGF4yJpK3SKxkIEpmczQToTKISDRru7U3P0vCKRleJVNCUJJqzuAz7l7d2+cPsfjVmWvyUNNdypTKJrRPSlf9QswJWWKFATXBVrNhumh5vHjQXFaowzVS2MZiUgIQpIUoAOGcJagI5NWsL8ZLKXVMUEgKUQ1ymhoL0ttaGuaaZekJfzFUfcbOCR33gREkrYqQoGpSVg9U8hdj3hIutsWSpiGdORqShKNJ+IhjqIHMsQSaln5RvPwBUHZ6uAO33vwhoOmoY6tIc0DVJNySeT7c4nzOUpKJaAw1IBWeZc0cVNfy5RdTt6Fcl4B8n0pmVU/mJKShI4Otf23vBWPx0uWnygglMujCmkNcc6QHLwpQnXyIIqz9A94IzzCLmhK5YBBAo4D+/RvaG70wptiiZmAUCAaciGKerP+cLsKZidQPwqBYgUJ2b0gRJUmYdQIbU77UN3jeVNtqLKuw37psCfnGlQ4qiqjRvh58yaNJmEBLVowTUGnteG3/VSJQ0UFkN3VX5O93brCz7BqJSjUPMamyQ4J32iGbi0jhSKBXAOgAAJ+Rh6T0h+PgYzc20AIeoYepIf2v7D7tWeW505+zrJ0TKAXI2D+xJfcwokYZASFO5A4ibOXPrDTJ8mInonOFpOlQNgx2a5Yc2vaOXCtl8ceKv3LHknh2Th5hXMBWqySQKDp+sM80xKVp0hiOiikj1FYskvLUYhDpUH2IqIBV4PWokHS3eBkxydUUjkp2yhTpCDXyhxmp840070FX5dYsGRYeSsMmRKBfUrSpWpBNlg6QWIuR7Fg9gl+FES6mvSrHvWN/s4lEM4GxF09Ov8AOZEFRmuwua8AWIytGktcCqUio5HQKF+af/sXip4tTcSOJI+8mo9d0+oEX2ZJ1j8MxIem4vqQ907lJtXk6VONwaVHUeCZ/wDsDsduNq9NdwaKBNYGTHe0gRnXZVpOImLTqSC4NQR7EEVY278nidapi6EAegqOohylHlq40hiKtRwdwRQg31V5whzvMEyVFBmEH7qmO9qhxyqelISOJsfmgdMkl0lI1DdQp6vt1H0hhl8lCHUbsOEs4NtyQRcg/nCCZmU5TBLTBqZwnUBS4IcoJqweHWV4EolMplGpU4Bfps0aIwURZXWwrEZipVShROzkkerCA8XgSkBS08Zchzqpc0CjXr0jeWgy/wC4NIoAxckV22Z2oQRGmMnnUpZU5O6T806R/G3iqJgkxCVKKkk3BLuK7ljDrK0kBSyxcfFzHobDlCzBLQoAruvpVxcnYH94dSTpSfe14DYTWW5YbO9ALQywKnPT+esV3MM7kS3TqJV/iPh7/wC49yzFzFEKE4qSokUGkijhJFT84RzjHsVzSdFrnJaxd7f7hTjbgs59x9IJ88BJNSWsCSSeghImaqYovZ6jrygzml2FNWPJONUwoYyBkhqNGQo1iXMccCSRqSEMSi5Yul3t8VabJ6xFkOKTqImlClAlgArUAx0udLE733grGupTIRqSmjqADkE1U7MA9HvflEcsqdgpBqHDEEijkMztXZo8ttJUjNlX/IeYnBJ1icTo4heymanfbbbekH4ueAQmzK0pTtRi/s9fSAc0wiJhYlZA/DpAfnVPzeC/sYmITMN5YZTlzpagfclmhJL5U32Rm10gKi6IAu1qNsxjTMUKWlOlSUtcmttgO8Q6ZmpySXqGoHpTSCduUeLmLGvUCVNwkh3LWLQibTVO6JART5YCNRK1J0uxq5eg2c07QyYmSU01oIsbHcCIfss6WgLSkzJ5DA0ZA3PJ+X8ePA4Ke0xK0KZQYG9Wqb/xo0yTqxkLc4LlJSklWlnZ2P8AqFEvCoTxFaXNf7nCX51aDpeGmGYQtK5SUj7yS6uveLx4Y8CycWypi1qAqErKhQ7pSW4dnjVCVPiWg2nRQ0Zwry1qLOpKkJYbm/yb3gLLcIVcTEDY8m6x2XxZ4PwGHkzJolccsJ0VOhJWdIJT8N0k16RzghYUVKIYjhr8I5Xb2inGrNuLE57YGiWCUoAdN+WrcA8nb5NDwpUClClBm1EDk/wiBcikImKOpRPl6mP4jcV5RvnExUuZwJ1smnUUP0IiGVvkogzSipKPg6d4VzQFkAWoA20XNMfO+U43EJWZwWEg0CQt9J5kCnOkdc8G5tMmS1zJ6gEioJuAA579+8aseRXxfZFzjypFnnSXEJsbh7hofeYkihd4X45os0MivrSwZ2ILoI+6e/I/IsecB4lWsEgcY+JFOIMxKRZ9imjinLSbmMwcPevtFdzTFFH9wEgpVpWRVr6Vkb0BB7dYS0hkrEuf4/yZfFxS1OUMWI56VfdOzWNlJe1RxGHUtImIX5iU0dqoBJKRMS/BxOHqk0YmwsGbYpGJlqmopLJ/uJAcypgb+6kXKbBad0kEVfQJ4fwaxNJBUQkMdO++xYpUNqhQO8cWiklZJkeWqbzCxFGozW4rNf6xZcLivuuVK5FwRyajOPUg+hJ2HmyygEhCD8I2SoG1Nje29GAEBSpKitRLhJs4fuxSajtb0IjuNCSlyAp81RWy3uyiEnuHD26CvLlCXN8TRICiwq5LsRyJ2Pr9Is6ZAOouXtf4uw33szQkzPBoSiYVBTkbvSx5npWG8CnuVHzFkgEVKgVVLWIc35e0OM9RNTKCpW1LEluwf6QmyGcNLJ+uzDY9vpDjM8TwBTBrDv0Y1iKmraYs3Rz+fhlDUpavK1EsGdXUhOw6kiLD4f4OEG7V/wArjpA/2Q4iZqW4Qk8mfpW8M5qpR0oQFUPClAuT943oPftGPLkvrsxSnbDcZ5stCkoKisgvMLBMv1LOeghDk05ZCisuXZ+oMeIOJmz2UtRSx07BNjUW9YdSNKFNQq3twv2vCzfKPYObRqTiT9wxkXPB4fUhKgtNR+E/rGRrT+5suX2KzilhBSASCAQeJhYiqgaEh6uOsayClEsTCZR1AlOkuks+9FKt8XCOTuDCvEYhS9bAqDh9netD2s77xrhZKlTAAZaUpuPiVyLMwT82aPOinx+bs7j1ffse4rHzCKID8kk/oW6Ug7B4hQlkLl0UK1LvSj2Nv9RvKxKQseatSmdKVKZieTWrtA+JKkLmPRCVEhzYXJ5M70G0I25y41+5Ccfm0DJmgpLFQ2oHMSfblSQSVEgCgVpcnk7OPfnEcvEGtCkuwsS1eItsRbuIV5i5mErfy0Cg/ETffsKtR4aGOpNEXHZ6vN5qgD9p8sqqEKCRTmDy5Qb9rmKZ1q0gCr3JLVFuze0U/EqK1FSjc/wdhFiymQhMojU4W3ppBIcbc2u0askKiM4pIY5fgVechcyYfIKxrS5JIq/Dy6x1qVj/ACk60EYiWEtQp82WncA2mJtQsaXVHE587FAoFUkfC5dKq7H/AHDvB4VWIV5aleTNA1A6aKbZwHrZ01qIMJSiisNHUp2Jw+NC5Y0rlrkp1A0IIUpnF0kPHIs+8LS5SylClLJLJDhktz5MIZysDOVqLTEAuOEqenM7neJF5PiESXCJk1S1iovpA1X9AG6wyzykutlYZXtFD+zqQpJS6qAguwJchmZwzc4seXYvy5+qYoFJZIS1qaX+dugjaVhVeaykFClFS9JDMCot+ca5BL8zyphT8SChQ2BCgoK90D/5RNtydtGeTcns8GGaeZQAEptaibglRNOVB7nrB+X5nN0TGLa0kFL2+JJHYWpHmbYWZp4UlWq5o6Uu4H0r0iGZl8xYK9LAggjuBqrYVAPqYVSfkC9y75L4j0y5eo00pBPoKQym5wJooRS/ICOMY4z0LKAoltLAPcABvyi5ZKsLw4mLOkAVBJv7mNilLibcdPQ+x2MlhBc0q3S1/V459js182cQ6hJXqQaiyvvF/wAKuL/xHOJc5x/m8KGYGlWf9A5hVg5KCsA21VIpq2auztBjfbNSgkthGWIVKVV2PCsXsW+VQXuFEbmLPhcMpI4VaUhyggUa+gvtyfYl+USowKVJ8wCmwJ+KwdutS8HGXwMltTOH53IPt8xFKZGUrBJmF0l2CnNq8Tmh63bnw+xOH1JTUMCp1JuGbcNcdrExDOxKRpZIKWJAfYs4JB52I59I8QqYQxJB2e+l6BxfuKwyFDpmhY1KYKHMP9a0/loW43CoKSVGhq3y/n7Qxly9GhKlCxa1Wvc0fn0is53mBIAQwBUQUkNp3dx7QQEmVpRLDnU7XY17v+UCZhOS4YA0oXP+olx+NSiWBpCnD6XNetwfnAi5JXLGkkhDgkCwps4pa20YfUfUjPnds2WuUwCllSj91Dj0dmA9oKy/EKKSlMsSEuziYxV3IS8LEhJU6CFLTdL1Fbse+1qRrLmPNKJizplkqUOjanHNxRutImlWjMleh5ivPkpSEoBQ4UpaSCVAnd6gNuICnJaYoOzkVe4P1tBGdKWfKmoUQ6SCwcXevoeRpA2El1Lh0uC5Lt2ic1VIDjQYMPMFEzFNtVoyAZmYrBIFnpHsJxQodi569BSUJShQqEAhSyLq1A7lLNTqzQqyLL5ifMnaEoCqJQFOVAk0JDsGr+kE5atSpQZRJAUKXo9PSIJ09MseXL0KUXJ2o9CyeQr+pisZNtxS80b3kfa/Aywk0I4iH1AGx9GBoavEuIka0lOhS5hIIQHOkm2oi5uwG3OESJkwJU6NITYKLqINHL1Bvc846j/TDFSQFJEt5zupYYjkwVYAAc9vemPAmxpwtKhZk3gLFLQVTRodjpfj6hLkgUsDR+V4byv6YYeZxedMKCCGYAg2LvUEVoR846JLWTt84jmy2OpO/wAQ/EOfcfO3Jti9PBboRYoopeO/pTgJkky0haFbTAXIPY0bpFPwP9N1SVpQuaFoQsq1IBSVbMxBADUNY7UEgjoRFUzqYZYdyVpOlQFzRwQLHUPm42jskUOoRYDh8rky0hBCdIqAQ/O5L1gefm6EL0ABNaWp35PdngLGqUZiVMCpmbl7etenstzPDB0JrqJd2eoFmuKUcQVFIpotv2wAEqHzNOp2iHCZimZqNmLbn2baKhicwU3C5JZndhtV7Mdg36n5ZO0oBJHE3J/kL1tHNBLW6FsFpBazh2PMar9xEycPKsJaG5hIp6Xis+eopotgr4XFL3D/AM7QzOYJly6liz9N+ZJH87QlHUgnM8CNKVywkLTVNKKG6CORgTDmRNFJYAUCFpIp1BG8AZRmSVvpqBV7ODyf3/lQ1LVLmFQBABqHD9xCdbJzSi7/AN/I/wATgMPpcpSAmurkALv2+kc48Q5r5iv7aSE7DRVR/EdhvfkTEniHO1zNQJOlJpxFyas4/bcd4DyvLPNUSoqCRdQL9AkH0qYa7NcIKK5MBkYNUwFQSVoBAmMwKuidgG5tDBWVpLLSzBRUxcMA9CedB+ULUYsYTGfEfLX91IBq4HpF7Xl6JyCdLPuncdfc/OHrVk5TbYmwWHWwQAo6SQKu9SA/oLdYmmZeakLYKUxLO38e8bYrKJpby5ywwGkjZmvR3YCphHmmDx8hwhYWinFuKEEF6cRq5+TQRCwHBF1BiQbD5EDl716xEfMIICGLsNdKdRUFxFawPjOagpTPQ4FyHCvrFmlZ8JiaKICubEN0YXq7dIZAdgeD4JnHvsQod9Lu9d6xWc3W2KUTxDUGZ6dbesPcfhVKJmFfE4Luznm1A8V3MJ6hPXLCNWsBgAHFX3HrHXTEvYTjZa5q06CC3Ikkm4oRX0e0HZBK0SlMVFypyoEAuGLPWGOVS0YeX584AzUp0Ia/6bX6QsVj1LmoSQWK0lOmxD0r9eTR5uSfxDJklyegTMMUJfAgcRLEtUMz9d/rDbF5ahSzrXYsJhHxIJBSlfMNqGoVo5gXF5f/AHZj1lkPX4tVGblvXrBSCJskG40qDJLl0FwATc6QsesFUlo75VVAqVHyDJWAfLVwlxVOzDdhE2ElukHaoKSN3BcfzeMwShMSmWsupIZKvxJpR+Y67QRgpJ8tIUeIuHegL0/IQmRN9CyfuLcThVFRKVFtv40ZBzcyAdxyjIhbJWyPDoMpJkhRSCxOhQfiOpnDtS4POohbiJaZcs/3QghVTpJUoXDOphQigcvDaYuVMGmYGcblgQ93pf0iSTlyGUFcSVEG/wALOzNQX5bDq94SUU2/8mqMluLK7MnqmqKlayzgiqtKaB1KHf3PSL5/SrMNM2bKL6hpNVPSoufeKjmOSy0KJOIKEn4Q76qdjqMD+F8xVgZoWVOLfDRSdhqKgAd2/wBxrwyjakaPiKuKPpWXODcoj+06iybC5/TrHOcn8aJnpeYlaEudSmfQkNQhNUguOJrbja+YDGy1IBQUlLUKSCG6NSNSlyehVJDAHTX7tz06/r7xV/EmNT9pEsjS6UjW/wAQVY/+J+RVDqZm8uWQFKAewepii+McdIXNSELOpiFJ5C4UmlnKqRL1EqjrsXJPirRrjUKQs+ZQ03ttbk5/jQJiFJmAagz7+/F/G2aHGIzSROkpK1DzdIBG+oCpG/WnOKkvHIQkmqQCwcEEtSgU1g9X5CDzil2UWSLV2GzpQWCAXa4agA6H4WvGyFgJJpuoGzC1SbPQVsISyczdgUzKuf8AtLULg/ElJSdzQ3MH5RMRMl8EwTAKFqaS5LEGoZ2Y8hAeWK7ZzyRXklwGKWg1sHPQAVsbV/lIg8V4hegIQfvC73ABalHtz9IJQhPI0oEtsdyz0D/KE2OzlKFaVS1kPRk0/wDsB9Y5ziB5V42N8ieVJAWRqcVF2527j/cC51nB4vLJDEOSHDBg16uYV43MkghKQyyH4iKOAqrEgftAeKkhcp5pdwNJcu96ijVLN2jm7NeLFauX8BWL0zAicksk89jYv2PyjfA5oZcpQFNbMR9P527jyJrpH4FBj/ioWPziDDYCZrSQoFKFPp3FQS3Pp6RnUuNw/gx5JuDeJv8ABB4zkCSmWvSkqtWrUILi16i8WvwDjicMHLvqZy7N02b12MB53h5eIkr4GXcDfVf2qR6CKj4PzhWGmiUr4ddAbOSyq7d42RVKing6vicWlKkodnU3IEsFMaUqCP2jMRPCOJTJSoMX37c4Ax0wTUK0kEu1Pul7+ih84rU+erDrAmo1SwAEqPFpaljQ1A2tAbfSFd+CXNsDh5p4UqWGLK00T2Vu3b0EU/DYlWHUQbOxB3/gjpmBz5E2WKJuHsWfYh6bgHdu0IPEuClzFUDHehtsz7nkY5fKrbOulti3A5iqaClLEWYjfk/8saBxE8jRLJTLPmTiQJk1qJ/xBNz0236rxM8shCE8I3Jau9BUmGGVy1HSlihKTqZvjvUn027bxjyZU02/4/yZZzs18RYrSqWnk5PXYfnA+WKCV+W7JUCpChdJ59OvpEXieWVTQliFFICSK86Efp84bZRlJSka/bf9ohCK4L7kelZmaJmKKUh6niLnhA3e1HtvDDJ1AKG7Herkgpc96n1jMagD72xoDzo5EK8omErmqDsgpFeYJt6RzQOT40TScCdBXTUdQRRtJSTpsWLgco8xEyYZHC+spSaCuxMa5RiJhXMSWAugH8SXccy4vA+aYiYniQCAGdXU2T8jBi6dDPbHEvACcBMJAKgCR1sfnHsTZZOBlJKRQh+xJcj0JIjIFL2EZTc+/wC3L7Qf4MmEy1AksDStqC0ZGQ+H9L9y0voDfEMsGUtwCwcUseY5RXJI1SFPXhN6x7GQcXX7nLpB39OsQvzVDWphQBywHSLZhpqpeOmIlqKEFLlKSwJYVYUeMjI1S7X5K+SxYOSkjUUgq5kB/eFWZ1WfX6mMjIyZOyM/Irw9Zqh0TBCVFr7j6RkZEPLJMr+aTVCetIJ0lFQ9DbaE/h86MQoI4RSiafSMjIv/AEyKf0stni+apMgLSSlWpHECxqoPUVgrEVQCa03j2MgL6F+To9x/JSwo8RepUXPPi3hthzxnohJHS8ZGRtPoERZeo6QHprR80AmGGU/Gf+J+sZGRi9R9aPH9f+og7EFkKO4SW6UMUTNkj+2WqTU7m14yMjRhf0iYfBfsnrf/APl9DE2eh5SnrUfSMjI0rtmldlRwXDhlqTQ6hUUPxcxB4mEy0kkksbmMjIy5v03+SOf6BFlyiSp62vFlyz4fT9IyMjHn8mSfZPg0gzJhIDggA8gUpcCClKOk1jIyK4fpEYkf/wBQr/iPzjbIhwz/AP3VfRMZGRz6Yy+l/ghSf/US/wDkn6RNiarKT8J1ONiykNTo594yMhV4/f8A6DA9Ja0exkZECJ//2Q==



LL Bean got nothing on me


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Ode To The Cat - Poem by Pablo Neruda*
The animals were imperfect,
long-tailed,
unfortunate in their heads.
Little by little they
put themselves together,
making themselves a landscape,
acquiring spots, grace, flight.
The* cat,*
only the *cat*
appeared complete and proud:
he was born completely finished,
walking alone and knowing what he wanted.

Man wants to be fish or fowl,
the snake would like to have wings
the dog is a disoriented lion,
the engineer would like to be a poet,
the fly studies to be a swift,
the poet tries to imitate the fly,
but the* cat*
only wants to be a *cat*
and any *cat* is a *cat*
from his whiskers to his tail,
from his hopeful vision of a rat
to the real thing,
from the night to his golden eyes.

There is no unity
like him,
the moon and the flower
do not have such context:
he is just one thing
like the sun or the topaz,
and the elastic line of his contours
is firm and subtle like
the line of a ship's prow.
His yellow eyes
have just one
groove
to coin the gold of night time.

Oh little
emperor without a sphere of influence
conqueror without a country,
smallest living-room tiger, nuptial
sultan of the sky,
of the erotic roof-tiles,
the wind of love
in the storm
you claim
when you pass
and place
four delicate feet
on the ground,
smelling,
distrusting
all that is terrestrial,
because everything
is too unclean
for the immaculate foot of the *cat.*

Oh independent wild beast
of the house
arrogant
vestige of the night,
lazy, gymnastic
and alien,
very deep *cat,*
secret policeman
of bedrooms,
insignia
of a
disappeared velvet,
surely there is no
enigma
in your manner,
perhaps you are not a mystery,
everyone knows of you
and you belong
to the least mysterious inhabitant,
perhaps everyone believes it,
everyone believes himself the owner,
proprietor,
uncle
of a *cat*,
companion,
colleague,
disciple
or friend
of his *cat.*

Not me.
I do not subscribe.
I do not know the *cat*.
I know it all, life and its archipelago,
the sea and the incalculable city,
botany,
the gyneceum and its frenzies,
the plus and the minus of mathematics,
the volcanic frauds of the world,
the unreal shell of the crocodile,
the unknown kindness of the fireman,
the blue atavism of the priest,
but I cannot decipher a *cat.*
My reason slips on his indifference,
his eyes have golden numbers. 

Pablo Neruda


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## strollingbones

today is not going well.....seems one of the cats was urinating on the dog bed...and it soaked thru to the hardwood floor....that was furbaby problem fucking one....i am chilled...its a dog bed..the floor can be sanded and fixed...(at a later date) it is 50 degrees out and getting warmer..we will go out today...then grumpy has all three  dogs out with him....he turns his head and the runners...thor and buddy are gone....i swear...if i found the cutest puppy in the world....today i would ....o hell keep in..yall know the frustration of animals....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm really trying to listen, but your story is really boring........YAWN....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

This will teach you not to mess with cats!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cat sits majestically over the Spanish town of Calp.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Wanna play with me?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

^ I love that! ^ HILARIOUS!


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Pretending to be a sandworm.


----------



## Bonzi

i was looking for something much nicer, but this was to funny not to post.....


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> i was looking for something much nicer, but this was to funny not to post.....



We are going to get you for this dawg.


----------



## Bonzi

Me with saveliberty and defcon4  (when he's dry) and 3 others TBD.....


----------



## Mertex

Aahhhhh.....that was a nice short (8 hrs) nap.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hey look!  I'm posting.


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Some call it corn  others maize, I call it cat food filler.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Teehee hee.....that's funny......


----------



## Mertex

What is it?  A bird?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Okay....it's my turn.....


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## gtopa1

Am I allowed to post a picture of my favourite cat hat; one made from feral cats that massacre native wildlife here in Oz??? They were VERY BAD KITTIES!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Kitties saving their humans' dignity.








Greg


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Wat kina cat r u?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Like; love. Fuzzy all over.

Sans EL&P.


----------



## Mindful

Cats, big or small. Some things never change.


----------



## Mertex

I'm going for a ride........


----------



## Mertex

We're doing the Macarena.......


----------



## Mertex

I love you, baby brother.....


----------



## Mertex

Pffffft!


----------



## Mertex

You know you love me.........


----------



## Mindful

Baby jaguar and baby panther, cuddling.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* I put out Green dyed cat food .........*


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>




That's adorable..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I studied art in France........meow....


----------



## Mertex

I don't believe he studied Art anywhere..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> You know you love me.........


Precious


----------



## Esmeralda

This looks a lot like the calico I used to have. A very sweet girl.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Ginger kittens are really cute too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pretty sweet calico.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

this little rabbit was taken in by a family in Rotherham, U.K., where he was named Bubbles.

And then his new mother, a cat named Snaggle Puss, found him.

Specifically, on the couch.








YouTube/Diagonal View
As it turned out, there was plenty of room in the litter.








YouTube/Diagonal View
Just another mouth to feed.








YouTube/Diagonal View
Just another tiny heart to fill with a mother's love.








YouTube/Diagonal View


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Indulgence much............


----------



## Mertex

Cute....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Please sir, may I have some more..........


----------



## Mertex

Now this is softness...........


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420

Instead Of Killing Unadoptable Cats, This Place Came Up With A BRILLIANT Idea!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Bonzi said:


>




Dammit....how do you reset the time on this thing!


----------



## Mertex

Esme, I can't see your pictures in the three posts.......

Never mind....must have been something wrong with the Forum....cause now I see 'em....sorry!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Twins.......fraternal....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

I'm stuck....might as well take a nap........


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> I'm stuck....might as well take a nap........


Adorable!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Also adorable!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Twins.......fraternal....


Adorable x 2


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


All these little babies are so cute!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"Sunday morning in my living room." John Thawley

Animal of the day


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Anything overlooking the fish canning factory?


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Your taking the watermelon thing too literally.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BULLDOG




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Wheee..........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

A SPace Cat "Ed"...short for "Eduardo"...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Leaves raked, nap time.


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



and they all lived happily on Walton's Mountain.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Wheee..........



Hey Fisher-Price, got this in a medium?


----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Bills-be-gone, work in mail slots and computer keyboards.  Guaranteed to spindle, fold and mutilate hard mail or delete emails.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

... catapult camera ....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tresha91203

I have been adopted.

We already have a beautiful boy, Jack, that has bonded strongly to Husband. We already have a non-yappy polite Chihuahua who belongs to my MIL. We already have a 19 year old black cat that is my mom's. This is on a compound, so 3 different homes with pet doors that all of the animals use as they please.

Well, Jack apparently taught our tenant's cat to use the pet door, so we've had that quiet, polite boy in and out for a few months. He digs me. If he misses the bedtime callin at his house, he comes to mine and hops on my side of the bed for the night. His name is Jack, too. My tenant's ran into financial difficulties and are moving in with her parents in Florida. They have an infant, 2 lapdogss and 2 inside/outside cats. She asked if I wanted Jack and I said yes. He's already claimed me and is already accepted by our pets and adored by 2 of them. Luna is a bit of a bitch but she tolerates Blackjack. She's old so that's all we can ask of her. Anyway, here's the new Jack, or Blackjack, who does not come out well in pictures.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

I used to kiss my cat on the lips.. but don't tell anyone!


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> I used to kiss my cat on the lips.. but don't tell anyone!



Lick their forehead, they understand that better.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



Hurry!  Mom's coming!


----------



## saveliberty

Cassy Mo said:


>



You start up here and go up a little while making a curve, then down to a point on the bottom and finally back up with a curve to the beginning.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## saveliberty

Needs to replace watermelons with fish.


----------



## saveliberty

My old SAT tutor.


----------



## Mindful

Which one would you choose?


----------



## Mertex

Mindful said:


> Which one would you choose?




All of them........


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

To Market To Market to buy..........


----------



## Mertex

I can smell Spring in the air..........


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Who the hell invented this food dish.....nom nom


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Alan Stallion

My kitty at age 2 (April 1, 2016)


----------



## Alan Stallion

Nom nom nom


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



Where's that can opener?


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


> Who the hell invented this food dish.....nom nom




See squirrel?  Not so hard.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that can opener?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Alan Stallion said:


> My kitty at age 2 (April 1, 2016)




Pretty markings.....I have one similar except he's charcoal gray, not black.


----------



## Mertex

Aw, I don't really feel like playing right now.......


----------



## Mertex

This whole bench is mineeeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## Mertex

Will you take me home with you?


----------



## Mertex

I'm not really a knick-knack....


----------



## Mertex

I'm what's for Supper........


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Will you take me home with you?


So serious!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Purrfect form*
A cat takes part in the long jump event Wednesday in Hallmark Olympic Stadium during the taping of the Hallmark Channel's Kitten Summer Games in New York. They go for the gold in their own Summer Games, including a de-cat-hlon and freestyle wrestling. And, bonus, the 90 or so furry Olympians were up for adoption by the rescue group North Shore Animal League America, organizers said at the taping of the TV special to air Aug. 5, in time for the human games in Rio.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>


So beautiful.....don't you wish they were tame and we could have them as pets?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>



So cute....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## IsaacNewton

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Hilarious. 

Reminds me of Pavlov's last experiment. Pavlov's alligator.


----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Hello, Iz catfish out of water.  Wanna come out for lunch?


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

I


----------



## IsaacNewton

Mertex said:


> Will you take me home with you?



Reminds me of Jeff Bridges when he was young.


----------



## IsaacNewton

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



WTH.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bat Cat ....


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton

Cassy Mo said:


>




Looks like the movie poster for reservoir dogs.


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


>


----------



## Carla_Danger

OMG, these are so cute!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Esmeralda said:


>





Esmeralda said:


>



  Don't you know that cheetahs never win?


----------



## Esmeralda

Bob Blaylock said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know that cheetahs never win?
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>



Picture of the Day: this guy thinks he's a cutie pie.  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

A very pretty girl.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Fluffy calico cat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Don't wanna go in, don't wanna go out.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

That was finger licking good.....


----------



## Mertex

Bye.....cruel world.....


----------



## Mertex

Shhhhh.....I told you not to tell them...


----------



## Mertex

Boring........!


----------



## Mertex

I feel so clean.......and I smell adorable, too....


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Back to "Cat Mother" ship....*


----------



## dorisjeanne

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


hey  I didn't know we had cats in common  I have 10


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

dorisjeanne said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey  I didn't know we had cats in common  I have 10
Click to expand...

I have four 
but have had much more


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Zoo in Miami is having a controversy over stray / feral cats getting into the Zoo
*At Zoo Miami, a battle that pits stray cats against red kangaroos



*


----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Back to "Cat Mother" ship....*



TRUE STORY!  We had a cat that would sit on the dresser and just star out the window at night.  My hubby and I joked she was waiting for the mother-ship.  I guess all people think cats are really aliens!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Zoo in Miami is having a controversy over stray / feral cats getting into the Zoo
> *At Zoo Miami, a battle that pits stray cats against red kangaroos
> 
> 
> 
> *




Animals sneaking into the zoo. That would be like a person fascinated with prisoners sneaking into a prison.

Said one zoo keeper, "we can't have animals just sneaking into the zoo, what do they think this is, a zoo?"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



Zombie ducks!


----------



## Bonzi

I posted this elsewhere but it's so cute


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zoo in Miami is having a controversy over stray / feral cats getting into the Zoo
> *At Zoo Miami, a battle that pits stray cats against red kangaroos
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals sneaking into the zoo. That would be like a person fascinated with prisoners sneaking into a prison.
> 
> Said one zoo keeper, "we can't have animals just sneaking into the zoo, what do they think this is, a zoo?"
Click to expand...


Give them an annual zoo wrist pass.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Esmeralda

Bonzi said:


>


Oh,  poor kitty.


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Zoo in Miami is having a controversy over stray / feral cats getting into the Zoo
> *At Zoo Miami, a battle that pits stray cats against red kangaroos
> 
> 
> 
> *


They should have a cattery. Problem solved.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## jon_berzerk

we gots a new kitty 

Kia is her name 

a real sweetie 

lots of claws though 

--LOL

maybe the mrs can download a picture 

her new buddy is Ringo the chow 

she seems to like to sleep on her front paw at night


----------



## jon_berzerk

Esmeralda said:


>




that is a crazy picture 

our new kitty crawled into my pj pocket and took a nap 

the other day 

--LOL


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That cat looks like an owl.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





Those are stinking cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This is 'stinking cute' too.  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


This one is hilarious.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## saveliberty

Carla_Danger said:


>



Catropractor


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Why do people insist on buying stupid things for their cats?


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> I feel so clean.......and I smell adorable, too....


What a sweet cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## IsaacNewton

Esmeralda said:


> Don't wanna go in, don't wanna go out.




Dreams of being a train conductor.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## IsaacNewton

Esmeralda said:


>




By the way Esmerelda your signature appears to be broken.


----------



## Esmeralda

IsaacNewton said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Esmerelda your signature appears to be broken.
Click to expand...

It's showing for me.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Esmeralda said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Esmerelda your signature appears to be broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's showing for me.
Click to expand...


  Here's what I see…





  And if I do a “Open image in new tab” on the broken image in your signature, it gives me this:


----------



## Esmeralda

Bob Blaylock said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Esmerelda your signature appears to be broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's showing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I see…
> 
> View attachment 73573
> 
> And if I do a “Open image in new tab” on the broken image in your signature, it gives me this:
> 
> View attachment 73574
Click to expand...

I don't know why. Mine looks okay.

The signature is this




And it's there on my screen. Just copied and pasted it from my post above.


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Esmerelda your signature appears to be broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's showing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what I see…
> 
> View attachment 73573
> 
> And if I do a “Open image in new tab” on the broken image in your signature, it gives me this:
> 
> View attachment 73574
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why. Mine looks okay.
> 
> The signature is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's there on my screen. Just copied and pasted it from my post above.
Click to expand...

"You do not have permission"  Maybe ask the mods about it.


----------



## Esmeralda

General question: Can anybody see my sig?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Esmeralda said:


> General question: Can anybody see my sig?


I cannot see it I see a square that says Img


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Photoshopping, it happens.


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



What has been smelled, cannot be unsmelled.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Esmeralda said:


> I don't know why. Mine looks okay.
> 
> The signature is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's there on my screen. Just copied and pasted it from my post above.



  And here's how that looked to me…


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



009 lives in Green Eyed Pussy


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


>



Its okay, you can't fall off the floor.


----------



## Mertex

Cassy Mo said:


>


Awww....so sweet.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

What's wrong human?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Cassy Mo

Esmeralda said:


> General question: Can anybody see my sig?



I can't.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Carla_Danger

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> General question: Can anybody see my sig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't.
Click to expand...



It must be your ad blocker.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





That cat needs to go on a diet.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bemustached Cop Who Rescued Kitten Now Flooded With Marriage Proposals


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


>


That's a real cutie pie.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>



Love the color of hiis/her eyes....wonder what they really look like in real life....


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>




Awww....that's priceless.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Pampered cat.......


----------



## Mertex

Someone needs to be put on a diet.......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Legal occupancy of this cat center is three.

- Fire Marshall


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## theDoctorisIn

*Knock it off.*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst

BIG cat


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>



huih?


----------



## Bonzi

A tiger is a cat.

No?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> A tiger is a cat.
> 
> No?


No.....





picture


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tiger is a cat.
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture
Click to expand...


How about this one?


----------



## Mindful

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tiger is a cat.
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this one?
Click to expand...


That little face!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Take your kitty to work day?


----------



## Mertex

This whole area is mine.......


----------



## Mertex

Rub my belly, human....


----------



## Mertex

Is it morning already?


----------



## Mertex

You wanna be my friend?


----------



## Mertex

I'm not fat....I'm big boned.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> You wanna be my friend?


 Really nice picture.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>


 I put this up here because the tuxedo kitten looks so much like mine did when was little.  I miss him.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


>





He's so cute!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bob Blaylock

I am now consistently seeing and having to click through this every time I read this thread.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


I want one of these!! So cute.  The kitty I  mean.


----------



## Michelle420

The little kitten chair is cute too


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


> The little kitten chair is cute too


This picture is even cuter. And, yes, the chair is cute too.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


I love this little guy/girl!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet

watching the movie psycho


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


 Really cute!!


----------



## Mertex

Have you used mouthwash?


----------



## Mertex

I can't decide which book to read.......


----------



## Mertex

Human - it's wrong to punish me this way.....


----------



## Mertex

I'm too cute.......


----------



## Mertex

Someone thinks they are a squirrel.....


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Human - it's wrong to punish me this way.....


 LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> I'm too cute.......


Such a sweetie.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


>




Sometimes it's hard to find a comfortable splt


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rare) Borneo Bay Cat


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

418 pages, I'd say people like cats.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


> 418 pages, I'd say people like cats.



I see 836, with   #8352  posts


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



I wore my white boxing gloves so I could use your face as a punching bag.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton

WillHaftawaite said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 418 pages, I'd say people like cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 836, with   #8352  posts
Click to expand...


Do you have the forum set to display five responses at a time? I think I have it set to ten, if there is even a way to set that. I don't know, it's early Sunday morning and you want me to think! How dare you!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



...and this is why you do not bat a pine branch in winter.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Somebody want to check her for a pulse?  Anyone?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



They are truly free range chickens now.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I was taxable at the checkout counter?


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Please explain why this no litterbox, it huge.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

drifter said:


>



The cat's name is Logan and he has just crossed the barrier. He is now on Logan's Run.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst

Cat Stevens


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex

Bonzi said:


>



Ha,ha.....a cat slinky!


----------



## Mertex

Bonzi said:


>



OMG!  Cats are now doing electronics, too?


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




They need to get bouncing!


----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




OMG!  Mother Theresa?


----------



## Mertex

WillHaftawaite said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 418 pages, I'd say people like cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 836, with   #8352  posts
Click to expand...



Now there's 840!


----------



## Mertex

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



What happened to your pictures?  All I see is ]


----------



## Mertex

IsaacNewton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 418 pages, I'd say people like cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 836, with   #8352  posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have the forum set to display five responses at a time? I think I have it set to ten, if there is even a way to set that. I don't know, it's early Sunday morning and you want me to think! How dare you!
Click to expand...



I have it set to 10 responses and have the same....but if there were only 5 responses to a page...there would be twice as many pages, no?


----------



## Mertex

Hmmmm, this book is really boring....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Just wanted to let everyone know that my cat Cali died a week ago.  I was going to post it but then I had a death in the family....an uncle, and was so busy with family and funeral that I just didn't think about it.  She developed a kidney problem and couldn't get well.  We had her a long time, and will miss her very much.

Here is a picture when she was a lot younger.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Mertex said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my cat Cali died a week ago.  I was going to post it but then I had a death in the family....an uncle, and was so busy with family and funeral that I just didn't think about it.  She developed a kidney problem and couldn't get well.  We had her a long time, and will miss her very much.
> 
> Here is a picture when she was a lot younger.



So sorry...


----------



## Michelle420

Mertex said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my cat Cali died a week ago.  I was going to post it but then I had a death in the family....an uncle, and was so busy with family and funeral that I just didn't think about it.  She developed a kidney problem and couldn't get well.  We had her a long time, and will miss her very much.
> 
> Here is a picture when she was a lot younger.


So sorry Mertex


----------



## Cassy Mo

Mertex said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my cat Cali died a week ago.  I was going to post it but then I had a death in the family....an uncle, and was so busy with family and funeral that I just didn't think about it.  She developed a kidney problem and couldn't get well.  We had her a long time, and will miss her very much.
> 
> Here is a picture when she was a lot younger.



So sorry for both of your losses, Mertex.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my cat Cali died a week ago.  I was going to post it but then I had a death in the family....an uncle, and was so busy with family and funeral that I just didn't think about it.  She developed a kidney problem and couldn't get well.  We had her a long time, and will miss her very much.
> 
> Here is a picture when she was a lot younger.


I am so sorry.   I know she had a very good life with you--lots of love, companionship, good food, nice home, cuddles and fun. She was a beautiful girl. I love calicos.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



Isn't that a woman's first-date nightmare? LOL

Too cute when dogs and cats are buddies, though that cat looks like it is wondering "when is this going to stop".


----------



## Bonzi

IsaacNewton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a woman's first-date nightmare? LOL
> 
> Too cute when dogs and cats are buddies, though that cat looks like it is wondering "when is this going to stop".
Click to expand...


Yeah well, you know how cats are.  The cat probably loves it!  (just pretending to hate it....)


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a woman's first-date nightmare? LOL
> 
> Too cute when dogs and cats are buddies, though that cat looks like it is wondering "when is this going to stop".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, you know how cats are.  The cat probably loves it!  (just pretending to hate it....)
Click to expand...


You're probably right. As soon as the dog stopped the cat was like "come on man why did you stop".


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Bonzi said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a woman's first-date nightmare? LOL
> 
> Too cute when dogs and cats are buddies, though that cat looks like it is wondering "when is this going to stop".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, you know how cats are.  The cat probably loves it!  (just pretending to hate it....)
Click to expand...

I think the cat likes it. They both like it. I'll bet they do it all the time, that they are buddies and this is a way of showing affection.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WillowTree

At first I thought the little dog was a teddy bear..


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WillowTree

Cats rule! They just do.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Ready to party


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Tresha91203

drifter said:


> Ready to party



I atez the green ones!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



...when they smell the neighbor cat...


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



This catnip substitute is not working.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



I tell you Bigfoot was right there!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Hello, I am your laptop replacement.


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



...and suddenly the sound of a can being opened was heard.


----------



## yiostheoy

Cuddled.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



We couldn't help but notice we are beneficiaries in your new life insurance policy....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mindful

Kitten generator.

A kitten generator


----------



## Mindful




----------



## IsaacNewton

It's Christmas season! Well not but they'll be selling Christmas stuff at stores like next week so there you go.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Rebel Cat Refuses to Come Inside So This Dog Steps In (VIDEO)


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## InsaneForJesus

i have two cats  called ninja and tigger 
i love them so much  Ninja is 9 and tigger is 10  dont know what am going to do when they die
they have the vet today for there boosters they are normally sleepy after that


----------



## Mindful

Father and daughter cuddling.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 86746


Very sweet, cute.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Mertex

InsaneForJesus said:


> i have two cats  called ninja and tigger
> i love them so much  Ninja is 9 and tigger is 10  dont know what am going to do when they die
> they have the vet today for there boosters they are normally sleepy after that



Do you have any pictures of Ninja and Tigger that you can post so we can see and enjoy them?

I have one called Tiger myself....plus three others.

We lost Cali this year....still miss her.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mindful

Catty Cake Catty Cake . . .


----------



## saveliberty

drifter said:


>



Birdcage Bar my tail!  Color me disappointed.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Taco the Cat ......born Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Mertex

Cat watching Horror movie...


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Somebody find me a chocolate lab and some graham crackers!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful




----------



## WillowTree

This is the most beautiful cat I have ever seen. He is a Bengal with tiger markings.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dalia

Hello, this is my Pomponette a Norwegian...




 

I love Cat


----------



## Bill Angel

Portrait of a neighborhood cat that wanted to make friends with me by laying on her back and inviting me to give her a rub (top left), looking up at me longingly (right) and by rubbing up against my legs (bottom left).


----------



## Dalia

I adore Cat...i have two cat , my other cat  a persan name Café.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cat vs Mole*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BULLDOG

I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mertex

BULLDOG said:


> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?




It is hard to tame down feral cats.  We took in three cats (one died a year later) from our neighbors who abandoned them.  We tried bringing one inside after trapping him, but he howled and meowed so loud we had to put him back outside.  They are happy outside.  We have their food bowls in our shed and in the winter my husband feeds them at night and they have to come in and he closes them in.  In the summer, he feeds them in the morning and leaves the shed open so they can go in and out, but the food is gone by night and the raccoons can't get it.  They'll let us touch them when we are sitting out on the patio, but other than that, there is no picking them up or getting close to them...they are still skittish after 6 years.


----------



## BULLDOG

Mertex said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to tame down feral cats.  We took in three cats (one died a year later) from our neighbors who abandoned them.  We tried bringing one inside after trapping him, but he howled and meowed so loud we had to put him back outside.  They are happy outside.  We have their food bowls in our shed and in the winter my husband feeds them at night and they have to come in and he closes them in.  In the summer, he feeds them in the morning and leaves the shed open so they can go in and out, but the food is gone by night and the raccoons can't get it.  They'll let us touch them when we are sitting out on the patio, but other than that, there is no picking them up or getting close to them...they are still skittish after 6 years.
Click to expand...


Sure, I understand it might be just a nodding acquaintence, I was just thinking there might be some technique I haven't thought of.


----------



## yiostheoy

My cat Snowball is afraid to go outside.

We just moved cross country to a new state in the Rocky Mountains and left our old state on the West Coast behind.

At first he hid behind the shower curtain.

Now he hides under the bedding.

And he won't come out.


----------



## Mindful

Animated Gif by dixonwl


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## saveliberty

BULLDOG said:


> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?



Staying at a distance is how a feral cat lives to see another day.  Not everyone is as nice to them as you are.


----------



## BULLDOG

saveliberty said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying at a distance is how a feral cat lives to see another day.  Not everyone is as nice to them as you are.
Click to expand...


I understand that. I was just asking if anybody had any suggestions that I haven't already tried. Someone suggested trapping it and keeping it in the house until it finally got used to being close to humans, but that sounds like a horribly mean  thing to do.


----------



## saveliberty

BULLDOG said:


> I understand that. I was just asking if anybody had any suggestions that I haven't already tried. Someone suggested trapping it and keeping it in the house until it finally got used to being close to humans, but that sounds like a horribly mean  thing to do.



I have had a little luck with feeding them and then quietly sitting four or five feet away with no movement.  Sometimes they will get curious and get close.  Later a few pets and itching them in the right spots and they settle down.  Some never do let you touch them.


----------



## WillowTree

When is a person supposed to make the bed?


----------



## saveliberty

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 99982 When is a person supposed to make the bed?



I use to just make it with the cats under the covers.


----------



## peach174

BULLDOG said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying at a distance is how a feral cat lives to see another day.  Not everyone is as nice to them as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that. I was just asking if anybody had any suggestions that I haven't already tried. Someone suggested trapping it and keeping it in the house until it finally got used to being close to humans, but that sounds like a horribly mean  thing to do.
Click to expand...



If you can make a purring sound by rolling your tongue in short bursts to sound like rattles, it might make the cat trust you a little more.
Its the small sound mama cats make. 
human making purring sounds - Bing video
Brings most of the ferals to me all the time.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


>


This is a calico showshoe angora.

You are very lucky to have such a rare and beautiful kitty.

When she/he grows up it will have a beautiful bushy tail.


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a calico showshoe angora.
> 
> You are very lucky to have such a rare and beautiful kitty.
> 
> When she/he grows up it will have a beautiful bushy tail.
Click to expand...

 Unfortunately, that's not my kitty. I wish it were.  In about a year, maybe less, I'm going to be looking for  calico.  I'm resettling and setting up a home in another area. I would be very happy to find a calico like this one. I had a sweet, sweet calico many years ago. I want one again.  I'll be in a hot clmate, so I think a short hair will be better off there.


----------



## Esmeralda

BULLDOG said:


> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?


 I don't know. I don't have experience with this. I would take it slow, let the cat go at her own pace.  Do what you're doing.  She may grow to trust you.


----------



## yiostheoy

BULLDOG said:


> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?


I was "adopted" by 4 feral cats about 5 years ago.  I fed them every day.

Eventually they let me get closer and closer and finally they let me pet them.

They never liked being picked up however and would fight that tooth and claw.

They had 30 kittens on my back patio, all of which I rescued and found homes for.

I kept the most beautiful one for myself, a white angora long haired male.

Raising him from birth was a pleasure.  He is my best buddy now.

Eventually I trapped the others and got them spayed.  They stayed feral though.

You cannot tame a feral cat.

You must raise a cat from the age of 5 weeks or less to socialize it to humans.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a calico showshoe angora.
> 
> You are very lucky to have such a rare and beautiful kitty.
> 
> When she/he grows up it will have a beautiful bushy tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not my kitty. I wish it were.  In about a year, maybe less, I'm going to be looking for  calico.  I'm resettling and setting up a home in another area. I would be very happy to find a calico like this one. I had a sweet, sweet calico many years ago. I want one again.  I'll be in a hot clmate, so I think a short hair will be better off there.
Click to expand...

Short hair's for hot climates and long hairs for colder or wetter ones, yes.

When you get to your new location you can start visiting the Humane Society and the local pet stores like Pet-Smart and Pet-Co.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


>


This looks like my cat when he was a kitten.


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like my cat when he was a kitten.
Click to expand...

 Very cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been feeding a feral cat since last winter. Food and water on the back porch, and a cat bed,  a heating pad and box on the cold nights. When I'm late putting food out, it mews at the back door or even in the driveway if I'm just getting home. It has no doubt where the food is coming  from but it still won't let me get anywhere near it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I was "adopted" by 4 feral cats about 5 years ago.  I fed them every day.
> 
> Eventually they let me get closer and closer and finally they let me pet them.
> 
> They never liked being picked up however and would fight that tooth and claw.
> 
> They had 30 kittens on my back patio, all of which I rescued and found homes for.
> 
> I kept the most beautiful one for myself, a white angora long haired male.
> 
> Raising him from birth was a pleasure.  He is my best buddy now.
> 
> Eventually I trapped the others and got them spayed.  They stayed feral though.
> 
> You cannot tame a feral cat.
> 
> You must raise a cat from the age of 5 weeks or less to socialize it to humans.
Click to expand...

 Yes, I think so too--you have to get it from a very young kitten. A friend of mine rescued an abandoned feral kitten.  She was a little difficult the first couple of weeks, but soon turned into a sweetie.  If they are really young when you get them, they will be okay. The older they are, the less possible to domesticate them, from what I've seen.


----------



## Abishai100

_*Dwell*_


There should be more attention given to the different kinds of feline cancer (e.g., body sarcoma) and how to engender more interest in the daily upkeep and care of house cats. How about a Thundercats Avenue in Hollywood?

*Cancer in Cats


 *


----------



## Esmeralda

Abishai100 said:


> _*Dwell*_
> 
> 
> There should be more attention given to the different kinds of feline cancer (e.g., body sarcoma) and how to engender more interest in the daily upkeep and care of house cats. How about a Thundercats Avenue in Hollywood?
> 
> *Cancer in Cats
> 
> 
> View attachment 105211 *


I always had my cats get a feline leukemia shot because I knew someone who lost her cat to feline leukemia.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mamooth

My idiot cat came in from the cold, to get something to eat. It's 9F out. 

I shut him inside, telling him to enjoy the warm house.

He clawed at the closed door, howled in misery, and kept howling.

I said "fine", and let him out again. He hasn't come back.

Crazy animal.

Don't worry, he'll be fine. I don't know where he goes, but he manages to stay warm somehow. And he's not even longhaired.


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> My idiot cat came in from the cold, to get something to eat. It's 9F out.
> 
> I shut him inside, telling him to enjoy the warm house.
> 
> He clawed at the closed door, howled in misery, and kept howling.
> 
> I said "fine", and let him out again. He hasn't come back.
> 
> Crazy animal.
> 
> Don't worry, he'll be fine. I don't know where he goes, but he manages to stay warm somehow. And he's not even longhaired.


Maybe he's got a girlfriend. One place I lived, the girl cat next door used to come over and just sit in the yard with my boy cat.  He looked almost exactly like the black and white cat above.  A good looking boy.  She just came oer and they just sat in the yard together.   Love is love.


----------



## mamooth

I suspect he's two-timing me with another person in the neighborhood. That is, that he has a second home with some other humans, and he sometimes sleeps over there. We're kind of timesharing the cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

mamooth said:


> I suspect he's two-timing me with another person in the neighborhood. That is, that he has a second home with some other humans, and he sometimes sleeps over there. We're kind of timesharing the cat.


That sounds reasonable. Cats will do that.


----------



## April




----------



## Kat

Allergic to cats. Hate that. Didn't used to be then all of a sudden one day I was. Now it's really bad.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## mamooth

My bad boy cat, and his bunny pal. Cat took over bunny's little house. Being a cat, he enjoys squeezing into spaces that are way too small for him.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"I woke up in the middle of the night and sleepily went to open the basement door without knowing why. The silent cat walked out. He had beamed me the info that he needed to get out while I was sleeping."

-Reddit user KennyLog-in


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## yiostheoy

namvet said:


>


Whenever I take my cats for a ride in the car he/she is in his/her cage.

Too dangerous otherwise for him.


----------



## yiostheoy

mamooth said:


> My bad boy cat, and his bunny pal. Cat took over bunny's little house. Being a cat, he enjoys squeezing into spaces that are way too small for him.


Poor bunny!

Bunnies are too big to eat, but too nonviolent to defend themselves against any cat.


----------



## yiostheoy

Kat said:


> Allergic to cats. Hate that. Didn't used to be then all of a sudden one day I was. Now it's really bad.


Holy sh!t you are a mod !!!

Congrats on your promotion.

You can get over cat allergies simply by getting a kitten of your own and then sleeping with it next to you.

The low doses of the cat dander over time as the kitten grows up will cure you.

That's how I got over my own cat allergies.


----------



## yiostheoy

mamooth said:


> I suspect he's two-timing me with another person in the neighborhood. That is, that he has a second home with some other humans, and he sometimes sleeps over there. We're kind of timesharing the cat.


Anyone who feeds a cat will make a new friend.

And if a cat does not like how you are treating him/her it then it will leave and find a new owner.

Cats are smarter than dogs -- they are not co-dependent like dogs are.

Dogs will tolerate anything even very bad behavior and beatings.


----------



## yiostheoy

mamooth said:


> My idiot cat came in from the cold, to get something to eat. It's 9F out.
> 
> I shut him inside, telling him to enjoy the warm house.
> 
> He clawed at the closed door, howled in misery, and kept howling.
> 
> I said "fine", and let him out again. He hasn't come back.
> 
> Crazy animal.
> 
> Don't worry, he'll be fine. I don't know where he goes, but he manages to stay warm somehow. And he's not even longhaired.


With snow now on the ground, I only let my cat out when I go with him, watching over him, following him everywhere, and supervising his nightly jaunts in the outdoors.

After an hour or two he always follows me home again to get some grub and warm back up.


----------



## Mindful

Dobby cat. The house elf.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Dobby cat. The house elf.


Wow!  They're beautiful!  They almost look like small hounds!


----------



## yiostheoy

Just got back from taking my cat for a walk around the buildings.

It was after midnight and I had my bright LED flashlight from my mountain bike with me.

He did not seem too interested in going very far tonight.  Just around our building and then up and down the lane.

One of the neighbors came home late, half soused, and barked, "Are you looking for something?" noticing my flashlight.

"No, I'm just taking a midnight stroll with my cat!" I replied.

He seemed too soused to understand because he paused for a while.  Then finally he went inside.  He was way too drunk to be driving.  Oh well, it's Friday nite.  That does not make it right, as Prince would say, in "Little Red Corvette," but it is what it is.  Luckily this guy did not kill anybody on the way home.

Meanwhile my cat ran away from him up the lane in the other direction (north) and I followed the cat.

Now we're both home again.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## saveliberty

This thread is pretty slow these days, what happened?  I know I stopped captioning pics as much after a certain poster here was offended.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


>


What kind of breed is this?!?!? That's freakin' cool!


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


>


Looks like a Cornish Rex.


----------



## yiostheoy

Breed Profile: The Cornish Rex


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful

All about Dobby Cat.

Meet Dobby Cat, the World's Cutest House Elf | Catster


----------



## Mindful

Look into my eyes.


----------



## heil hitler

Mindful said:


> Look into my eyes.



Or ears...can that thing achieve flight?


----------



## heil hitler

drifter said:


>



I would name that one, Fire Crotch.


----------



## Michelle420

heil hitler said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would name that one, Fire Crotch.
Click to expand...


Dumb.


----------



## heil hitler

drifter said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would name that one, Fire Crotch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb.
Click to expand...

It's a Ginger...do you think it has a soul? I wonder if it has a bad temper? I bet it likes beer.


----------



## Michelle420

heil hitler said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would name that one, Fire Crotch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Ginger...do you think it has a soul? I wonder if it has a bad temper? I bet it likes beer.
Click to expand...


I think it's a pretty cat.


----------



## heil hitler




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Vastator

My Easter present!!!


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938



Cute little kitten, what did you name it?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little kitten, what did you name it?
Click to expand...

Not sure yet. I have to get to know her personality a little. Then, I'm sure something will come to me. I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## Alan Stallion

My cat Scamper playing fetch with me, March 2017 (turned 3 years of age in April 2017)


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little kitten, what did you name it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure yet. I have to get to know her personality a little. Then, I'm sure something will come to me. I'm open to suggestions...
Click to expand...


It will probably come with her personality. But here's a site that has a lot fo cute girl cat names, 

Names


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938



Really? What a darling.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
Click to expand...

Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.
Click to expand...


I've had whole dynasties of cats, with all the joys and heartbreaks. For the first time in my life I'm without one.


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.
Click to expand...

However... "Pretty Girl" is not impressed...


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had whole dynasties of cats, with all the joys and heartbreaks. For the first time in my life I'm without one.
Click to expand...

Want one?


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little kitten, what did you name it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure yet. I have to get to know her personality a little. Then, I'm sure something will come to me. I'm open to suggestions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will probably come with her personality. But here's a site that has a lot fo cute girl cat names,
> 
> Names
Click to expand...

Well... I've got a "Pretty Girl", my indoor cat. A "Momma Girl", the outside cat. She was living here when I bought the house. Kittens in tow... Thus the name. Surprise!!!
And playing off the camo pattern that the new one has... It's "Muddy Girl". That's the name of a camo pattern geared for girls... Muddy... I like it.


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had whole dynasties of cats, with all the joys and heartbreaks. For the first time in my life I'm without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want one?
Click to expand...


Not ideal for one where I am living now.


----------



## Vastator

All three are calicos...
Did you know...? All calicos are female. In the extremely rare instance that a male is born calico; it is sterile.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter present!!!
> View attachment 121938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I love cats. I'm especially partial to calicos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had whole dynasties of cats, with all the joys and heartbreaks. For the first time in my life I'm without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ideal for one where I am living now.
Click to expand...

Bummer... I've never been without a cat.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> All three are calicos...
> Did you know...? All calicos are female. In the extremely rare instance that a male is born calico; it is sterile.




 I didn't know that. Muddy girl sounds like a cutey.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

_Junior told the story to the other kittens:
_
"There was this monster, must have been a hundred feet tall!  He picked me up and was going to eat me alive!"

_The other kittens squeaked and squealed in horror, sounding like mice.
_
"Then all of a sudden, out of the blue, my Daddy showed up in the nick of time.  My Daddy has the sharpest teeth and claws in the whole wide world."

_The kittens purred.
_
"My Daddy hissed at the monster, 'PUT ME SON DOWN RIGHT THIS MINUTE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU.

"Scared, the monster did what he was told.  And they call *us *scaredy cats."

_The kittens high-fived._


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mindful

I was made for lovin' you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vastator

Stealth kitten. Ultimate campo edition...


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> Stealth kitten. Ultimate campo edition...
> 
> View attachment 126227


Camo edition! Damn auto-incorrect!


----------



## ninja007

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d54c7fbbb68bbc36756140695c78fd33&oe=59ACAA27


----------



## ninja007

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=276d5eade5384a8a11b71bafa82f9927&oe=59ABA485


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I think am going to Cat Man U ...that is what I am really really going to do ...sing it ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

...................................................................


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mindful

Teddy Tuesday.

Oh yeah.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BULLDOG

Anybody know a cat sitter for a couple of months that don;t charge a fortune?


----------



## Michelle420

BULLDOG said:


> Anybody know a cat sitter for a couple of months that don;t charge a fortune?



What amount are you looking to pay?


----------



## BULLDOG

drifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know a cat sitter for a couple of months that don;t charge a fortune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What amount are you looking to pay?
Click to expand...

Frankly, I don't know yet. I've turned down $40 per night. For two months, that would be $2400. No cat is worth that much. My daughter is going to New York for her clinical rotations, and the apartment she is getting doesn't allow pets. Another apartment will be available in 2 months, and she can take them then. I can't do it because of allergies, but I told her I would take care of it, so I need a cat sitter.


----------



## Michelle420

BULLDOG said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know a cat sitter for a couple of months that don;t charge a fortune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What amount are you looking to pay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't know yet. I've turned down $40 per night. For two months, that would be $2400. No cat is worth that much. My daughter is going to New York for her clinical rotations, and the apartment she is getting doesn't allow pets. Another apartment will be available in 2 months, and she can take them then. I can't do it because of allergies, but I told her I would take care of it, so I need a cat sitter.
Click to expand...


One idea I have is ask your local humane society if you can put a note on their bulletin board for cat lovers. Ask them what they would charge let it be known you don't have  much money. Try to ask in pet friendly places like that and petsmart or petco.


----------



## Darkwind

We're working on adopting from a rescue shelter in Syracuse so I have a few images of My remaining cats.  I used to have five at one time, but over the years, they've all crossed the bridge.

Here is Andy.  He's six though we don't know his exact age.  He was a stray we had, gave to My wife's mother, and inherited back when she passed.




 

Here is Lucy.  She's the survivor of the three cats we picked up when we moved into this house for the kids back in June 2001.  We named her Lucy because she's not wound to tight, lol.  



 

And of course, our Patterdale Terrier who is about 12 years old.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Darkwind

When evil naps...


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## gallantwarrior

I see I'll have to make a few pics.
I recently salvaged a small kitty from my feral colony.  The tom that fathered him had been beaten and run off by a new tom.  Both his littermates had been killed and partially eaten by the new tom and I didn't want to see this little guy suffer the same fate.  His momma had managed to move him to one stall in the barn and I saw him there a few days before I decided to claim him for the two-leggers.  I've had him about two weeks now.  He uses his litter box without fail (from day one!), he eats canned food voraciously, he plays with and sleeps with the two resident cats, and he's rather indifferent to the resident dog (can't say the same for her).  I have a home for him and will surrender him as soon as I am confident he's eating and drinking well on his own.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## basquebromance

rip
Feline sad: cat who was 'mayor' of Alaskan town for 20 years dies


----------



## featherlite

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 136531 View attachment 136532 View attachment 136533 View attachment 136534



Thats what my dream cat looks like. lol serious, have always wanted a cat like that.


----------



## Vastator




----------



## Tresha91203

Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Tresha91203

Tresha91203 said:


> Log into Facebook | Facebook



Can anyone get this pic (kitten hugging turtle) to show instead of the link? Apparently, I suck.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tresha91203 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone get this pic (kitten hugging turtle) to show instead of the link? Apparently, I suck.
Click to expand...




Copy the screen (PrtSc button ) 
paste into drawing program( paint, paint.net, etc)
crop to part you want to copy.
copy and paste to USmess response


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

​


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

Ack. Losing my oldest boy. He's just skin and bones, and getting wobbly, and not eating solid food any more. So I'm off to get more human baby food, meat flavors. He'll also accept catmilk and tuna water (the water drained from a can of tuna, with bits of tuna in it). I know how this ends, but I'll keep him going as long as I can, as he appears to still be enjoying life, napping under a bush most of the time.

As for the vet ... not really. I don't do heroic life-extending vet care for old cats. I understand some people feel differently, and that's cool, but it's not my way.


----------



## Vastator

mamooth said:


> Ack. Losing my oldest boy. He's just skin and bones, and getting wobbly, and not eating solid food any more. So I'm off to get more human baby food, meat flavors. He'll also accept catmilk and tuna water (the water drained from a can of tuna, with bits of tuna in it). I know how this ends, but I'll keep him going as long as I can, as he appears to still be enjoying life, napping under a bush most of the time.
> 
> As for the vet ... not really. I don't do heroic life-extending vet care for old cats. I understand some people feel differently, and that's cool, but it's not my way.


Ditto. I don't give them human caliber health care either. But I do love them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## mamooth

So, my old boy, a black cat, only lasted a day after I posted about him before. The next morning, I woke up to find him cold and dead. Ah well. At least he didn't have to suffer more of a slow decline. I buried him under the bushes where he liked to hide. Life goes on.

Then, a couple days later, a new cat shows up. Another black cat, sitting in my old cat's spot. Freaked me the hell out. (AHHHH I BURIED HIM AND HE'S BACK!). But, no, a different black cat. One who might need a home. I don't need to go out and get new cats, they eventually find me.

This new boy (pretty sure it's boy, due to his size) is a bit confused. He begs for food by hissing at me. So I say "no, try again", and I won't put the food dish down until he meows at me nicely. And he gets more comfortable with me each day. He'd run at first, but now I can even touch him, barely. And it's starting to get colder, and that tends to make cats want to move in.


----------



## BULLDOG

mamooth said:


> So, my old boy, a black cat, only lasted a day after I posted about him before. The next morning, I woke up to find him cold and dead. Ah well. At least he didn't have to suffer more of a slow decline. I buried him under the bushes where he liked to hide. Life goes on.
> 
> Then, a couple days later, a new cat shows up. Another black cat, sitting in my old cat's spot. Freaked me the hell out. (AHHHH I BURIED HIM AND HE'S BACK!). But, no, a different black cat. One who might need a home. I don't need to go out and get new cats, they eventually find me.
> 
> This new boy (pretty sure it's boy, due to his size) is a bit confused. He begs for food by hissing at me. So I say "no, try again", and I won't put the food dish down until he meows at me nicely. And he gets more comfortable with me each day. He'd run at first, but now I can even touch him, barely. And it's starting to get colder, and that tends to make cats want to move in.



I tried that. It seemed to make him hiss more. I'm not sure about the translation, but I think the hiss roughly means "we both know how this is going to turn out, now, get me some damn food. I'm tired of waiting."


----------



## mamooth

New boy is progressing. I've confirmed he's definitely a he, not neutered. That's good. If it was an adult female cat, I'd have to grab her quick and get her fixed, before she got pregnant. A male cat, I can wait. 

I managed to cut the burs out of his fur, losing only a little blood (mine) in the process. Good set of claws on him. He appears somewhat moth-eaten now, but he'll be more comfortable. He's usually living on my back patio now. My old girl cat and him are tolerating each other, so it appears I have a new cat.


----------



## Vastator




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mamooth

I'm still working with new boy. He's decided that being inside the house is a good thing now. Colder weather really adjusts attitudes.

Neutering is next. He's put on enough weight to be healthy enough for the operation. With his improved health, he's gotten a bit aggressive with my girl cat. He'll occasionally pounce on her to demonstrate who the boss is, making her scream and run off. And he's started marking his territory.

I also have to cut down on his food. He'd been eating 3 cans a day. Not the little cans, the standard-sized 5.5 ounce cans. I've never seen a cat pig-out like that before. He was eating about 10% of his body weight each day. 

I also have to socialize him to be more responsible in regards to using his claws. My right hand has a lot of small wounds. My subtle technique is to give him a slap on the head whenever he uses claws inappropriately. Not enough to hurt, just enough to send the message, the same technique that a mama cat will use with kittens.

Yeah, he's a cat with some issues, but I guess that's why he ended up with me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheGreenHornet

I had to put my 'Thumper' cat to sleep a couple of weeks ago. The hardest thing I ever had to do.  He was so loyal, trusting and quite a companion,he was good company for me especially late at night when I could not sleep-I have insomnia.

I will never get another cat.  They die to soon and the bond formed makes it very painful when they pass on.  I think of him constantly, everyone loved him-he had such a great personality and was quite humorous in how he would dash around the house.  I would take him for walks and people found it amusing that he would follow me around.  I never needed a leash for him.  

He really changed the way I view animals.  I think there is a lot more to them than many realize--their intelligence, memory,and ability to sense your moods are very impressive.  He was a himalayan.

Life goes on but will never be the same again without Thumper.  I can see him now on the bed watching me as I type this.  He would do that every night as I sat on the computer, or when I lay in bed reading he would lay beside me and put his little paws across my stomach.  When he wanted attention or to be petted he would make a swiping motion towards you with one of his paws.  Oh Lord-how I miss Thumper.


----------



## TheGreenHornet

mamooth said:


> Ack. Losing my oldest boy. He's just skin and bones, and getting wobbly, and not eating solid food any more. So I'm off to get more human baby food, meat flavors. He'll also accept catmilk and tuna water (the water drained from a can of tuna, with bits of tuna in it). I know how this ends, but I'll keep him going as long as I can, as he appears to still be enjoying life, napping under a bush most of the time.
> 
> As for the vet ... not really. I don't do heroic life-extending vet care for old cats. I understand some people feel differently, and that's cool, but it's not my way.



Sounds like what I just went through with my Thumper Cat...kidney failure.  I did try giving activated charcoal to get rid of the toxins that kidney failure produces...not expensive...I think it did lessen some of his pain but unfortunately I did not start doing it in time.  He got to where he would not eat at all and was rapidly losing weight.  There have been studies that show elderly humans with kidney failure who refuse to undergo dialysis show marked improvement when given activated charcoal.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## tinydancer

I love love this picture I just found. Little girl spilled her milk and a group clean up was necessary! Baby jumps right in with the cats.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Vastator

Esmeralda said:


>


I have a similarly themed cat/dog combo.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## IsaacNewton

Esmeralda said:


>




Looks like a person watching the Food Network.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Vastator




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Darkwind

So, we bought a bed for our medium sized setter/lab mix.  She is gone now, but her bed is still put to good use.

Smalls nearly fills this bed.  I think he is 10 months now.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



"Eww gross get it off me!"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mamooth

So, I had a 10-year-old memory foam mattress topper that was getting all permanently twisted out of shape, and I took it off the bed and laid it out. I come back later, and kitty has gone to work sharpening his claws on it. Memory foam scraps everywhere.

At first I was annoyed. Bad kitty! Then I remembered that I was looking for a pillow made of memory foam scraps, but that they run $50. Hmm. Good kitty! Get back to work there! Make me several pillows' worth of memory foam scraps!

This is the stray black cat with some behavior issues that I adopted a couple months back. He's a big sweetie now. He's outside the door now, crying for me to come out and watch TV in the recliner so he can snooze on my lap. I'll go oblige him shortly.


----------



## Vastator

mamooth said:


> So, I had an old memory foam mattress topper that was getting all twisted out of shape, and I took it off the bed and laid it out. I come back later, and kitty has gone to work sharpening his claws on it. Foam scraps everywhere.
> 
> At first I was annoyed. Bad kitty! Then I remembered that I was looking for a pillow made of memory foam scraps, but that they run $50. Hmm. Good kitty! Get back to work there! Make me several pillows' worth of memory foam scraps!
> 
> This is the stray black cat with some behavior issues that I adopted a couple months back. He's a big sweetie now. He's outside the door now, crying for me to come out and watch TV in the recliner so he can snooze on my lap. I'll go oblige him shortly.


One of mine just interrupted my gun porn shoot!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## mamooth

Tearjerker music video about a sick cat. Goose is the cat, so "Goose Snow Cone" is her little white head inside the cone. Some of the shots are killers, like the one of the untouched food bowl, or the shots of the empty cat carrier. I started watching this and thought "Aimee Mann, if that cat dies I will never forgive you!". But I'll give you a spoiler. The cat is fine at the end of the video, so it's safe to watch.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Witchit

Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.


----------



## gtopa1

A true cat story without a happy ending..spoiler..scroll if you don't wanna cry.

A friend of mine had a nursery (trees, shrubs and things) and he was storing a few hundred mature Cuban Royal palm trees. He was going on holidays and asked me to look after the place. He was a bit worried about his cat; it seemed lethargic and out of sorts. I fed it and checked later and the food was gone so I assumed that the cat had eaten it. After a few days the cat was just nasty and immobile; not as I remembered it at all. I took it to the vet and he diagnosed a terminal heart cancer; the poor thing was in constant pain. His skin just stayed in place when you pinched it up..not painfully, so it was also severely dehydrated.  I contacted the owner and told them and they agreed to the vet's request that it be put down. The vet did so and I held its paw while he injected it; I felt like a murderer as I knew it was a much loved cat and yes; there were little kids involved at the time. 

But there was a twist; the vet wanted to do an autopsy and, as an Animal Physiology major, he asked if I would assist. The nurse had gone home as it was after hours. The heart was encased in cancer(hemangiosarcoma) as expected but what was strange was that its intestines were empty of food but for some small pellet sized bits; it was also starving to death.....I thought it had been eating as its food was always gone. The cat obviously wasn't eating it. The mystery of the missing food was solved later that night; I put the food out as normal but came back a few minutes later; a massive cane toad was busy eating the tucker. 

I buried the cat under one of the Palms at the very back of the property. When last I looked about ten years ago the tree was still there; the only one left out of hundreds.I guess some cat lovers never forget.

Greg


----------



## asaratis

Witchit said:


> Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.


That is a great video!

BTW, pupils are students in school.  Pupillae is the plural form of pupil of the eye.   Just sayin'.....


----------



## Witchit

asaratis said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great video!
> 
> BTW, pupils are students in school.  Pupillae is the plural form of pupil of the eye.   Just sayin'.....
Click to expand...


Somebody better tell my eye doctor! He always says he's going to dilate my pupils.


----------



## BULLDOG

Witchit said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great video!
> 
> BTW, pupils are students in school.  Pupillae is the plural form of pupil of the eye.   Just sayin'.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody better tell my eye doctor! He always says he's going to dilate my pupils.
Click to expand...



Who you gonna believe, some anonymous poster, or your doctor?


----------



## asaratis

Witchit said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great video!
> 
> BTW, pupils are students in school.  Pupillae is the plural form of pupil of the eye.   Just sayin'.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody better tell my eye doctor! He always says he's going to dilate my pupils.
Click to expand...

It's easier to understand, but still technically incorrect.  The old fashioned definition has been abandoned for decades.  Tell him I said so and see what he says.


----------



## Witchit

asaratis said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the sound up and watch her pupils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great video!
> 
> BTW, pupils are students in school.  Pupillae is the plural form of pupil of the eye.   Just sayin'.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody better tell my eye doctor! He always says he's going to dilate my pupils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easier to understand, but still technically incorrect.  The old fashioned definition has been abandoned for decades.  Tell him I said so and see what he says.
Click to expand...


Pupil - Wikipedia



> If the drug pilocarpine is administered, the pupils will constrict and accommodation is increased due to the parasympathetic action on the circular muscle fibers, conversely, atropine will cause paralysis of accommodation (cycloplegia) and dilation of the pupil.


----------



## asaratis

I know.  I've read that. I was kidding with you.  Pupillae was used as the plural of pupil when people spoke Latin.

Cheers!  (I love your cat posts!)


----------



## IsaacNewton

drifter said:


>




Some shit, is about to go down. Buckle up.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


>


Are they getting married?


----------



## April




----------



## asaratis




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## basquebromance

How come we see stories about how “Hero Dog Rescues Tot,” but never see evidence of cats doing that? Media bias?


----------



## asaratis

basquebromance said:


> How come we see stories about how “Hero Dog Rescues Tot,” but never see evidence of cats doing that? Media bias?


Cats save themselves.  That's why they have nine lives.


----------



## asaratis

basquebromance said:


> How come we see stories about how “Hero Dog Rescues Tot,” but never see evidence of cats doing that? Media bias?


Good kitty: These 6 'hero cats' saved the humans they loved

https://nypost.com/2015/01/15/hero-cat-saves-baby-from-freezing-to-death/


There are other stories, but I don't want to bore you.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Dragonlady

My cat, Smudge, chased a wild fox out of the neighbours garden. My neighbour called him “very brave”. She said he went right after that fox. Her kids were afraid of the fox and had run to the house. 

I was grateful my cat’s shots were up to date.


----------



## asaratis

Dragonlady said:


> My cat, Smudge, chased a wild fox out of the neighbours garden. My neighbour called him “very brave”. She said he went right after that fox. Her kids were afraid of the fox and had run to the house.
> 
> I was grateful my cat’s shots were up to date.


Most small animals are afraid of any other animal when it is attacking them.  Had the fox been rabid, it might have stood its ground...or run toward the cat.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Esmeralda said:


>



Taking a cat nap in front of the air conditioner.


----------



## Dragonlady

asaratis said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat, Smudge, chased a wild fox out of the neighbours garden. My neighbour called him “very brave”. She said he went right after that fox. Her kids were afraid of the fox and had run to the house.
> 
> I was grateful my cat’s shots were up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Most small animals are afraid of any other animal when it is attacking them.  Had the fox been rabid, it might have stood its ground...or run toward the cat.
Click to expand...


Wild foxes are notoriously shy and largely nocturnal. Just seeing one so close to the centre of town in daylight hours, was unusual.


----------



## asaratis

Dragonlady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat, Smudge, chased a wild fox out of the neighbours garden. My neighbour called him “very brave”. She said he went right after that fox. Her kids were afraid of the fox and had run to the house.
> 
> I was grateful my cat’s shots were up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Most small animals are afraid of any other animal when it is attacking them.  Had the fox been rabid, it might have stood its ground...or run toward the cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wild foxes are notoriously shy and largely nocturnal. Just seeing one so close to the centre of town in daylight hours, was unusual.
Click to expand...

There are many foxes that prefer cities...especially in Europe.

Foxes surge into England's towns and cities


----------



## TheGreenHornet

I had a Himalayan Cat for years.....I had to put it to sleep awhile back.  Well, life goes on but without my Thumper Kat....it will never be the same. 

Thumper...................









Anyhow.....a black feral cat has started coming around to my back door....I have been feeding him for awhile.....very wild...it took some time before he would let me pet him.  Lately, I have started brushing him....he loves that.  The other day he showed up lame...his right front leg was not working...he was just limping around.  He hung out by my back door for about 3 days(I tried to coax him inside...to no avail...there are coyotes around) on the 4th day I looked out but he was gone.  Then about a week later he came back...lost a lot of weight but his leg seemed to be o.k.  He comes and goes.  I wonder where he wanders off to.

'HEAR and attend and listen; for this befell and behappened and became and was, O my Best Beloved, when the Tame animals were wild. The Dog was wild, and the Horse was wild, and the Cow was wild, and the Sheep was wild, and the Pig was wild--as wild as wild could be--and they walked in the Wet Wild Woods by their wild lones. But the wildest of all the wild animals was the Cat. He walked by himself, and all places were alike to him.'

........Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Kittymom1026

Amelia said:


> I like panthers.


I just found this thread and saw your gorgeous black babies. i have 3 black ones and they are so loving and sweet.


----------



## Tresha91203

I have my own business tutoring children. After a horrific flood here in 2016, I rescued a declawed calico who's tail had been amputated. She has been FABULOUS! She loves the kids: sits on their papers, sticks her head in their snack, climbs in and sheds on their booksacks, and steals the caps to their pens. The kids love her, and she has been a great icebreaker with new kids. She makes it a warm, friendly, comforting environment.





Here she is helping Noelle research. She has cat beds in all the hotspots.




You see another cat bed at the tutoring table, right? She's going to lie on Brennen's homework instead.


----------



## Tresha91203

This is why the bed isn't made


----------



## shockedcanadian

Fat cat who sits on hind legs seeks adoption in viral social media post.

He's a Russian breed, here comes the allegations!

Fat cat who sits on hind legs seeks adoption in viral social media post


----------



## lucky17

Hello! I have red cat) In the evening, when I come home he always meet me near the door


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy International Cat Day!*




Scamper at six weeks vs. Scamper at one year. He's over six years old now.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Alan Stallion said:


> *Kitten Therapy: The Prescription for Stress*



Bumping just because.


----------



## protectionist

Susie likes sitting on the top of the couch.....but her favorite spot is on my bed.  It's so BIG, and SOFT, and all those sheets and blankets, and pillows to cuddle up against >>



BTW.....her whole name is Black Eyed Susie.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Mindful

40 degrees C.

Bob’s crashed out on the kitchen worktop.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> 40 degrees C.
> 
> Bob’s crashed out on the kitchen worktop.
> 
> View attachment 372851


Bob is VERY cute!


----------



## Mindful

Three of them:

Supine under the fan.


----------



## bluzman61

My sister and I have two kitties in our household, male kitty, Henry, full adopted name Oh! Henry, and female kitty, Emily.  We absolutely adore these two animals, and spoil them all the time.  They had some tuna just last night.  It's a special treat for them, which they get about once a week on average.  The only wet food we give them is Fancy Feast.  Yes, they ARE spoiled!


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Three of them:
> 
> Supine under the fan.
> 
> View attachment 372903


Aw, SO cute!  I love the expression on Bob's face.


----------



## Mindful

Humphrey, trying to keep cool.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Humphrey, trying to keep cool.
> 
> View attachment 372907View attachment 372908


Ha-ha!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 194389


That's a beautiful cat, Bob.


----------



## bluzman61

Alan Stallion said:


> *Happy International Cat Day!*
> 
> View attachment 372782
> Scamper at six weeks vs. Scamper at one year. He's over six years old now.


Scamper is a cutie!  Thanks for your post.


----------



## bluzman61

protectionist said:


> View attachment 372788
> 
> Susie likes sitting on the top of the couch.....but her favorite spot is on my bed.  It's so BIG, and SOFT, and all those sheets and blankets, and pillows to cuddle up against >>
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....her whole name is Black Eyed Susie.
> 
> View attachment 372789


She's a cutie!


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 372798


The Grumpy Cat look!


----------



## BigDave

I have a Maine Coon Cat that looks very similar to this picture


----------



## skye

BigDave said:


> I have a Maine Coon Cat that looks very similar to this picture
> 
> View attachment 373033




He must be  so beautiful!!!!! he looks like a Lynx cat! with the ears like that!


----------



## Alan Stallion

Here's the other cat I'm taking care of.


----------



## protectionist

Alan Stallion said:


> Here's the other cat I'm taking care of.
> View attachment 373205


Little white feet.


----------



## Mindful

Happy times.

Fostering and feeding orphaned kittens.


----------



## BigDave

Mindful said:


> Happy times.
> 
> Fostering and feeding orphaned kittens.View attachment 373305


What a cute kitten


----------



## Mindful

BigDave said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy times.
> 
> Fostering and feeding orphaned kittens.View attachment 373305
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute kitten
Click to expand...


There were several others.


----------



## Mindful

Some of it was heartbreaking. Rescuing those tiny babies.


----------



## Mindful

Jenny and Beppe.


----------



## bluzman61

Alan Stallion said:


> Here's the other cat I'm taking care of.
> View attachment 373205


Aw, this one's a cutie!


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Jenny and Beppe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 373807


Two cool kitties!


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Some of it was heartbreaking. Rescuing those tiny babies.
> 
> View attachment 373370


SO cute!


----------



## skye

so much love....and kindness...melts my heart.

gives me hope in humanity.


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> so much love....and kindness...melts my heart.
> 
> gives me hope in humanity.


What a wonderful human being and a beautiful cat.  I believe these two were meant for each other.  Thanks for the post, skye.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Scamper as a kitten and his favorite play toy Bandit...





Scamper as an adult and his fav... wait, what are you doing to Bandit? Why, you naughty little...


----------



## bluzman61

Alan Stallion said:


> Scamper as a kitten and his favorite play toy Bandit...
> View attachment 375379
> 
> Scamper as an adult and his fav... wait, what are you doing to Bandit? Why, you naughty little...
> View attachment 375381


SO cute!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

First image was with ambient light only.  Second was with ambient light and the camera's built-in flash.  The use of the flash emphasized her undercoat, in a way that looks rather odd.


----------



## skye




----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


>


Ouch!


----------



## Larsky




----------



## skye

I  took this photo yesterday....that's Toby and me.


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> I  took this photo yesterday....that's Toby and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378021


Cute!  How old is Toby?  Our kitties are 11 and 10 years old, but sometimes still act like they're kittens.


----------



## skye

bluzman61 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  took this photo yesterday....that's Toby and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378021
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  How old is Toby?  Our kitties are 11 and 10 years old, but sometimes still act like they're kittens.
Click to expand...


Thank you!
Toby is about 6  or 7 years old!


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  took this photo yesterday....that's Toby and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378021
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  How old is Toby?  Our kitties are 11 and 10 years old, but sometimes still act like they're kittens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Toby is about 6  or 7 years old!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## skye

another photo of Toby from yesterday!  he is so beautiful!


----------



## bluzman61

Ha-ha, good one!


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> I  took this photo yesterday....that's Toby and me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 378021
> 
> I had a Toby once. He was something special.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> View attachment 378557


Ha-ha, good one!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mytwocents

My sweetheart,  who I had to take to the vet and help her "cross the bridge" a few weeks ago.  So painful not having my darling around. I'll never forget you!


----------



## Mytwocents

Mertex said:


> I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.
> 
> We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.
> 
> We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
> The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.
> 
> I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.
> 
> In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.
> 
> Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).
> 
> So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....
> 
> Here's Cali as a kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dolly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Freakyfritz (what we call her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures of the others up later......


So cute!


----------



## bluzman61

Mytwocents said:


> View attachment 378561
> 
> My sweetheart,  who I had to take to the vet and help her "cross the bridge" a few weeks ago.  So painful not having my darling around. I'll never forget you!


Thanks for sharing the pic of your beautiful kitty.  Sorry to hear about her recent passing.


----------



## Mytwocents

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.
> 
> Here's his picture...
Click to expand...

Mine also, was a Maine Coon. Such beautiful cats and lovely coats!


----------



## bluzman61

Mytwocents said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.
> 
> Here's his picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine also, was a Maine Coon. Such beautiful cats and lovely coats!
Click to expand...

They ARE beautiful cats.  My sister and her ex-husband owned a male Maine Coon who was very handsome.  He lived to be 19 years old.


----------



## Mytwocents

bluzman61 said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378561
> 
> My sweetheart,  who I had to take to the vet and help her "cross the bridge" a few weeks ago.  So painful not having my darling around. I'll never forget you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic of your beautiful kitty.  Sorry to hear about her recent passing.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. She had a very good life. That was the last picture before she got sick (tumor in her face/cheeck, couldn't groom, eat...progressed very rapidly) . I still find her toys here and there...I must say, her passing was a very peaceful and smooth process. I was able to hold her the entire time, in privacy,  and she just slipped away. One couldn't ask for a smoother transition.  No suffering,  no pain. Very grateful.  Buried her by her sister. It's ALL GOOD. Thanks again! No matter what's going on, or our differences,  we cat people have a connection,  imo!


----------



## Mytwocents

bluzman61 said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the other cat I'm taking care of.
> View attachment 373205
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, this one's a cutie!
Click to expand...

Love those eyes! Goodness!


----------



## Mytwocents

Mindful said:


> 40 degrees C.
> 
> Bob’s crashed out on the kitchen worktop.
> 
> View attachment 372851


Ha! I see that cat-clock! ...totally owning that counter...


----------



## Mytwocents

PredFan said:


> I have always owned cats. First of all, I may very well owe a cat my life. When I was an infant in Texas, our cat killed a huge scorpion in my crib. I have owned cats ever since.
> 
> I have had so many. There have been a few that are worth mentioning.
> 
> Fuzzball: a kitten that I found abandoned in the snow. I named it Fuzzball because until it became an adult, it's hair stood straight on end. It was the most gorgeous chocolate brown I've ever seen.
> 
> Fred the Battle Cat: an ugly ass stray that had a neck and shoulders like a bull dog. He came to me all beat up one day. I fed him and he stuck around until he was healed the disappeared for a couple of days, coming back all beat up and bleeding again. This happened off and on for a couple of years then one day he never made it back to me.
> 
> Siggy: the cat I have now. He's a Russian Blue and he's the biggest damn cat I've ever seen. He looks like a small panther. He weighs 25 pounds and is not fat. This cat is also smart as a whip, can open latch handled doors, and thinks its a dog. You should see the fangs and claws on this cat. I have little doubt he could kill me if he wanted to, luckily for me he's a huge wuss.


25lbs ain't no laughing matter! Agreed....cats are very smart...


----------



## bluzman61

Mytwocents said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378561
> 
> My sweetheart,  who I had to take to the vet and help her "cross the bridge" a few weeks ago.  So painful not having my darling around. I'll never forget you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic of your beautiful kitty.  Sorry to hear about her recent passing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much. She had a very good life. That was the last picture before she got sick (tumor in her face/cheeck, couldn't groom, eat...progressed very rapidly) . I still find her toys here and there...I must say, her passing was a very peaceful and smooth process. I was able to hold her the entire time, in privacy,  and she just slipped away. One couldn't ask for a smoother transition.  No suffering,  no pain. Very grateful.  Buried her by her sister. It's ALL GOOD. Thanks again! No matter what's going on, or our differences,  we cat people have a connection,  imo!
Click to expand...

You're quite welcome.  I wish you comfort in your time of grief.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## bluzman61

Larsky said:


> View attachment 378603


Wow!  Flying kitties.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Catzooka - Cat Launcher*


----------



## asaratis

*27 Cats Making Themselves Comfortable Just About Anywhere*











						27 Cats Making Themselves Comfortable Just About Anywhere
					

These cool cats can make just about any nook, cranny, and surface their home, including any box, container, or compartment.




					www.rd.com
				




You may recognize some of these.

#7 is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Mytwocents

Alan Stallion said:


> *Catzooka - Cat Launcher*


That cat launcher is insane!


----------



## Mindful

43 degrees, celsius!

Humphrey.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Meanwhile, Mahmoud Abbas and the palestinians.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Mindful

Remember the cats that don't care about their owner's personal space? Who could have thought there's more of them! I'm kidding, of course. Sitting in the toilet and staring at you trying to take a poop or climbing onto your face in the middle of your nap is what felines specialize in.









						50 Cats Shamelessly Disrespecting People’s Personal Space
					

Sitting in the toilet and staring at you trying to take a poop or climbing onto your face in the middle of your nap is what felines specialize in.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Larsky




----------



## kseeding

Mindful said:


> View attachment 384758


Omg this is so cute!


----------



## Larsky




----------



## ding




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## basquebromance

" What greater gift than the love of a cat ?"
- Charles dickens


----------



## petro

Izzy




Chloe


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Dragonlady

Larsky said:


> View attachment 456685



I have one of these.  She whines pitifully if her bowl is only HALF full, and doesn't stop until I fill it.  She stands next to the open bag of cat food on the kitchen floor, next to the back door, meowing when she wants me to fill her bowl.  She could knock it over, and help herself.  But no, princess won't touch that food unless it has been carefully removed from the bag and placed in her bowl, to the prescribed depth.

One time, I forgot to fill her bowl before I went to bed and she woke me up in the middle of the night, meowing like "Timmy's in the well, come quick, come quick!!!", because she had run out of food and her bowl was reduced to CRUMBS!!!  Once again - open bag of food in the kitchen.


----------



## BULLDOG

basquebromance said:


>


I guess I'm not high enough to really appreciate that. I'll watch it again later.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Larsky




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I've always wanted a desert cat for a pet.
Lately I'm in love with the Caracals........


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I've always wanted a desert cat for a pet.
> Lately I'm in love with the Caracals........



  The idea of having for a pet, a large cat of a sort not normally domesticated, appeals greatly to me.  If I had the space for one, the resources to properly care for one, and could trust it not to harm me, what I would really like is a liger—a hybrid, that you get when you cross a male lion with a female tiger.  They are, by far, the biggest and most impressive felines in the world.

  I don't know how tame they are capable of being, or how safe they can be as pets.  Hercules, the liger seems pretty docile in pictures and footage I've seen of him with his handlers, but these are people who are experts at working with large, wild cats.










Cheetahs, on the other hand, I understand to be very easily tameable and domesticateable, and can make very good pets.  If I actually had the resources to acquire a nominally wild sort of cat, for a pet, a cheetah would probably be a good choice.

  It's all fantasy, of course.  I doubt that I'll ever have the resources to acquire and keep a wild-type of cat as a pet.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Quick video of my cat Scamper...*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Bob Blaylock said:


> Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a desert cat for a pet.
> Lately I'm in love with the Caracals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of having for a pet, a large cat of a sort not normally domesticated, appeals greatly to me.  If I had the space for one, the resources to properly care for one, and could trust it not to harm me, what I would really like is a liger—a hybrid, that you get when you cross a male lion with a female tiger.  They are, by far, the biggest and most impressive felines in the world.
> 
> I don't know how tame they are capable of being, or how safe they can be as pets.  Hercules, the liger seems pretty docile in pictures and footage I've seen of him with his handlers, but these are people who are experts at working with large, wild cats.
> 
> View attachment 486295View attachment 486297
> View attachment 486296
> 
> Cheetahs, on the other hand, I understand to be very easily tameable and domesticateable, and can make very good pets.  If I actually had the resources to acquire a nominally wild sort of cat, for a pet, a cheetah would probably be a good choice.
> 
> It's all fantasy, of course.  I doubt that I'll ever have the resources to acquire and keep a wild-type of cat as a pet.
Click to expand...



Animals are like people........they all have different personalities, different likes, different dislikes, and different temperaments.

It's not difficult to teach and train an animal, if you do your research first.......and understand it's a living thing, not a battery operated toy, or something you can play with once in a while and then ignore.    Like relating to another human, you have to take their personality, their traits, and their behaviors into consideration when dealing with them.

Humans who understand this can train any animal, if they start at the appropriate time in the animals life.


----------



## Alan Stallion

7 years ago today I brought this little feller home. He was about 5-6 weeks old...


----------



## AMart

I have a stray cat living in my basement. Was likely looking for food and was sleeping on the landing of the steps to the basement. I keep that door and the exterior door open to air out my place. Luckily 1/2 of basement floor was never finished so it is dirt relative to getting it a litterbox. Super scared of people so someone must have messed with him/her. Have a water bowl and dry food bowl for him/her for 1 week now, and it has gained some weight. He/She found a hiding spot in the wall so when I go down there it immediately hides. The first 2 days it drank 2 large bowls of water, must have been dehydrated big time.


----------



## BULLDOG

AMart said:


> I have a stray cat living in my basement. Was likely looking for food and was sleeping on the landing of the steps to the basement. I keep that door and the exterior door open to air out my place. Luckily 1/2 of basement floor was never finished so it is dirt relative to getting it a litterbox. Super scared of people so someone must have messed with him/her. Have a water bowl and dry food bowl for him/her for 1 week now, and it has gained some weight. He/She found a hiding spot in the wall so when I go down there it immediately hides. The first 2 days it drank 2 large bowls of water, must have been dehydrated big time.


They are so cute at that age. Not so much when they get older and invite 6 or 8 of their friends to move in, and start spitting out a fresh batch of kittens with the regularity of a donut shop making glazed donuts.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

They have injections they can give animals now to keep them sterile, so you don't have to have them operated on.   I don't know if they are a good option, I don't know anything about the shot itself or any side effects, but I know its an option.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

This is how I feel all the time now.......


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Who says you can't train a cat???


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Hoomins is so worthless..............here....let me get that!!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## FJB

Cat lover right here!! This is my kitty Jessie.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Some cats have super powers.........


----------



## FJB

LOL have you guys seen this before?


----------



## basquebromance

this is literally family at the border separation...by Russia!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

OOOOPSIE!!!!    Wrong kitty!!!  
My bad.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## evenifigoalone

This my boy at 5(?) weeks, and later at probably 7 months.

He's 8 1/2 years now


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## skye

my cat and me now ...his name is Toby


----------



## Orangecat




----------



## skye

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 510480



Are they all yours? they are beautiful.


----------



## Orangecat

skye said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 510480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all yours? they are beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Sadly, it's an old pic and they've all passed away. 
The orange one, Jumbo, inspired my avatar.


----------



## skye

Get a new kitten!  adorable  ^^^


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## skye

I love this, from Japan!

The latest feline sensation in *cat *-crazy Japan is quite a whopper. The larger-than-life, digital *3D* calico looms over one of *Tokyo's* busiest intersections.


----------



## skye

Cat salad......awwwwwwwwww


----------



## skye




----------



## FJB

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>






I would actually go to a theater to see that lol


----------



## Stryder50

Probably been here before, so FWIW;
Why Cats Do the “Slow Blink” at Their Owners​








						Why Cats Slow Blink at Humans, According to Science
					

Animal behaviorists explain.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I am the night..........
and the city is my litterbox.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## JustAGuy1

Mertex said:


> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.



I used to hate them, then I met a Maine Coon and I have 2 now


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

JustAGuy1 said:


> I used to hate them, then I met a Maine Coon and I have 2 now



Another nay-sayer that found out cats are like potato chips........

You can't have just *one*!!!!!!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Improved scene from "Ghost" featuring OwlKitty*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Owlkitty runs on field and scores a goal*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Sylvester the Talking Kitty Cat


----------



## _Alexa_

my cat Ninja who is 13 years old


----------



## skye

I had to...I just had to!  Kitty!!!!!


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm getting really tired of the cat lady across the street from me.

They're driving my dog nuts. Using my corvette for a jungle gym. Crapping all in my flower beds. Killing off the wldlife. They're gangsters. 

Every time I turn around there's a new litter.

Gonna have to take matters into my own hands, I think.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm getting really tired of the cat lady across the street from me.
> 
> They're driving my dog nuts. Using my corvette for a jungle gym. Crapping all in my flower beds. Killing off the wldlife. They're gangsters.
> 
> Every time I turn around there's a new litter.
> 
> Gonna have to take matters into my own hands, I think.



I HATE people who refuse to take care of their pets and keep them safe!

Have you talked to this woman?  If not, try and talk to her nicely and calmly, without threats.

If she won't listen, then call city animal control to see what you can do to keep cats from coming into your yard, and let them know this woman is not taking care of her cats and needs them all spayed/neutered.

If that doesn't work, call a no-kill animal shelter to see if they can set up some cat catchers around your house.  Most reputable shelters have the means for this and will come out, set up and pickup the cats for no charge, or small charge.  Some places have the catchers, but you will have to pick them up, set them up, and return the cats/cages to them.

In the meantime, there should be some cat repellent sprays or other things you can get at the pet stores and see if they work on your problem.

Don't blame the kitties.............blame the owner.


----------



## Muhammed

I love cats. I love dogs too.

One time when I was in 7th grade, our crazy 90 something year old batshit insane catlady English teacher gave the class a homework assignment. We had write a speech, and then get up in front of the class and present it. An exercise in public speaking.

I just put it off until my mother asked me if I had all my homework papers as I was leaving the house on my way to school the next day. Nope, I didn't.

I asked my mother what I should write the speech about. "What does your teacher like?", my mother asked me. I replied that she really likes cats. She says she has 34 cats and most of the time all she talks about in class is her cats.

So my mother suggested that I write a speech entitled "Why cats make better pets than dogs."

I got up behind the podium, and as soon as I gave the title of my speech, I saw that teacher put a huge A+ in her gradebook. I could see it from 40 feet away.

At that point I already knew I was getting an A+, so I didn't even bother reading the rest of my prepared speech. I just winged it.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Alan Stallion

Rest in peace to my little buddy, *Scamper*.


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> Rest in peace to my little buddy, *Scamper*.
> 
> View attachment 535168



I'm sorry to hear, Alan.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Amelia said:


> I hate cats.


Feeling is probably mutual


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mertex said:


> Siggy sounds like a beautiful cat....OMG - 25 lbs....we had a Main Coon for about 16 years, who weighed 22 lbs.,  and we loved him.  He was very friendly, would come up to guests, smell their legs, then look up at them as if to say, "you can pet me" - all our friends loved him.  He died Christmas of 2012.  He was up in age and we knew that he was on his last days because he couldn't walk very good, his hair had lost its luster and he laid in the same place for hours.  We went to Alabama for Christmas and I was afraid that he would die while we were gone, but when we came home, we found him in our bathroom....since he had trouble walking, my hub carried him back to the room where the litter box and food were....I saw him hobble over to the litter box.  The next morning my hub found him dead in the litter box....he never made it out.  It's like he waited for us to come home so he could die....we miss him.
> 
> Here's his picture...


He’s beautiful


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo

Even the snow leopard dances flamenco better than me...


----------



## candycorn

Mertex said:


> This is  a "Cat Lovers" thread.....if you have a cat(s) and want to share about them, this would be a good place to do that.






The one use I get out of TikTok is watching cat videos:

I think this may be one of my favorite of all time:


----------



## Darkwind

JustAGuy1 said:


> I used to hate them, then I met a Maine Coon and I have 2 now


I do as well.

This is Smalls.

As you can see, he's very fond of youtube making mead channels.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jurassic Park but with a Cat (OwlKitty)*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

As of today, Allie has been with my wife and me for ten years.

  Alas, she was not in a mood to be very cooperative about having her picture taken for this occasion.  A fair amount of catnip and cat treats and just holding her down against her will were required to get this picture.


----------



## Death Angel

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>


Here's the latest stray I took in. A friend named her "Stormy" for me. As you can see, she suffers from Resting Bitch Face.  No known cure


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Titanic with a Cat (OwlKitty)*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

My favorite Owl Kitty


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jodi774

I love cats!!!! When I come home I love her up and tell her I missed her and mommy loves you


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

__





						Pet Tees, Animal Print Shirts: Dogs, Cats More | The Mountain
					

Whatever your favorite pet, we've got a graphic pet tee for you! Our animal print shirt collection includes big face pet t-shirts of your favorite breeds. Order today!




					www.themountain.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*

*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Rogue AI

The Wee Kitty Satan


----------



## Persuader




----------



## Stryder50

Bohemian Catsody - A Rhapsody Parody Song for Every Cat Queen and King!​


----------



## Stryder50

Why Do Cats—and So Many Other Animals—Look Like They’re Wearing Socks?​The possibilities of pigmentation are endless.








						Why Do Cats—and So Many Other Animals—Look Like They’re Wearing Socks?
					

The possibilities of pigmentation are endless.




					getpocket.com


----------



## skye

Both are so adorable!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike.................OH MAY GAWWWWD!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Meowy Rogers


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Pawzzy Pawsborn*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Tailer Swat


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Doctor Mew*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Wonder Cat*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Bob Blaylock

A furry neighbor that sometimes comes to visit my wife and me.

  We think he was once someone's pet, who moved away and left him behind, abandoned.  Now, he's sort of a community cat, who apparently makes the rounds of some number of other apartments in our complex, getting food and attention from various residents.

  When he first started appearing around our apartment, my wife named him _“Mister Orange”_.  More recently, she decided that his name is really _“Buddy”_.  Another neighbor and his wife call him _“Red”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

More pictures of my neighbor.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Larry, Curly, and Moe*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

He's been visiting my wife and I at least two or three times every day, often staying for hours at a time.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

My baby Toby! he is the sweetest thing !


----------



## Bob Blaylock

A few more pictures of my wife's and my unofficial part-time second cat, Buddy…


----------



## Bob Blaylock

And here's my wife, Seanette, with both Buddy, and with our official, full-time first cat, Allie…





  Excuse the low quality.  This was taken rather hastily, with my cell phone, and not with my real camera.


----------



## Stryder50

It’s 10 PM. Do You Know Where Your Cat Is?​In Iceland, traditionally a land of cat lovers, bans and curfews are redefining the human relationship with domestic cats.








						It’s 10 PM. Do You Know Where Your Cat Is? | Hakai Magazine
					

In Iceland, traditionally a land of cat lovers, bans and curfews are redefining the human relationship with domestic cats.




					hakaimagazine.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Parasite that controls cat minds may infect billions of people. The clue is in their eyes.​


			Parasite that controls cat minds may infect billions of people. The clue is in their eyes.
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We Finally Know What Turns Cats Into Tabbies​The gene had eluded researchers for years.​







						We Finally Know What Turns Cats Into Tabbies
					

The gene had eluded researchers for years.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Bezukhov

This is my Sammie.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

The Siamese to the upper right is Allie, my wife's and my official cat.  She's been with us for about eleven years.

  To the lower left is our unofficial part-time (though lately, he seems be going more for full time) second cat.  We call him _“Buddy”_.  We think he was someone's pet who moved away some time ago and left him behind.  We know that at least two other households have been taking care of him, as well as us.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bezukhov

The white and tan is Zeke, the black one is Onyx


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Stryder50

The Hidden World of Cats: What Our Feline Friends Are Doing When We’re Not Looking​Most pet cats are free to roam, but where do they go and what do they get up to? We fitted six cats with GPS trackers and found out.








						The Hidden World of Cats: What Our Feline Friends Are Doing When We’re Not Looking
					

Most pet cats are free to roam, but where do they go and what do they get up to? We fitted six cats with GPS trackers and found out.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Dekster

My missing cat from early 2020 has returned.   Been here 5 days.  Guess whoever had better food must have moved and left him behind.


----------



## skye

Kitty cats


----------



## skye

If jealousy had a face!    I love both anyway!


----------



## skye

Mission Impurrsible!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Have you ever shave your .............


----------



## Stryder50

What Our Feline Friends Really Think About Hugs, Happiness and Humans​They do what they want, all the time—and can teach us a lot about how to live in the present, be content and learn from our experience
...
A common criticism levelled at cats is that these capricious little creatures only use humans for warm beds and a reliable source of protein. But “cats do get attached to people,” says Siracusa. “They get attached to other animals too.” He explains that cats often show affection by proximity, if not physical interaction, “being in the same room as you or physically close to you”. More demonstrative cats will sleep on or near their owners, or other cats. “Cats who have grown up together are more likely to be preferred associates,” he says. “But as a general rule cats do not like to be picked up, hugged and kissed. The great majority of cats don’t like this.”


This misapprehension that cats do not care for their owners typically comes from humans who are disappointed their cats don’t behave like other humans, or at the very least, dogs. “Cats are not people,” Siracusa sighs, “and they are not dogs. Humans hug and kiss. Dogs become very excited and jump around. Cats don’t do anything like that. They are much more elegant. They approach us. They bump their heads. Then they have some contact with us and walk away.”
...








						What Our Feline Friends Really Think About Hugs, Happiness and Humans
					

They do what they want, all the time—and can teach us a lot about how to live in the present, be content and learn from our experience




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Decode Your Cat’s Behavior: 17 Cat Behaviors Explained​...
What is normal cat behavior?​Kids may say the darndest things, but it's felines that really throw us for a loop with their odd cat behavior! From kneading on soft blankets to knocking things off tables to scratching our brand-new furniture, they tend to induce an equal amount of "awws!" and "oh no's!" This cat behavior guide breaks down all the above and more, so keep reading. You'll also want to read up on why cats love boxes, why cats hate water, and why cats purr. Also, check out this guide to cat body language to see what your feline is trying to tell you.
...


			Decode Your Cat’s Behavior: 17 Cat Behaviors Explained
		


A slide show of course ...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

Cats running on fields (Cat interference compilation)​(click on link)


----------



## Alan Stallion

Stray (2022) - Inside the wall. Game Soundtrack. OST.​
Related thread:





						Stray - Video Game
					

"You get to play as a cat..." Stop. Say no more!  Stray - Launch Trailer  Out now on Playstation.  My synopsis: Separated from his family, an orange cat that fell into a strange place must find his way back, encountering humanoid forms of sentient robots known as Companions and an intelligent...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Office - with a cat (OwlKitty)​


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


>


That's not a bobcat.  5hats not even a "wild" cat. 

It's called a Savannah cat, and they're great pets


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Stryder50

10 Weird Facts About Cats


			10 Weird Facts About Cats


----------



## Leo123

Just watched a Netflix documentary on cats.   It was really good and full of incite into what cats do and why and their bonds with humans.   I have always loved cats.  I like dogs too.  Dogs think we humans are gods, cats think they are gods.   It's all good!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## james bond

Okay, I'm not playing tug o war with a lion/tiger.  There's a saying, "To the victor goes the spoils."


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Mertex said:


> I have 6 cats.....Whoa, before you go calling me "Crazy Cat Lady" there's a story behind all of this.
> 
> We already had one cat...Cali, a Calico that is an indoor cat, and she thinks she's the Alpha cat.
> 
> We acquired Dolly after losing a beautiful male cat we brought back with us from Alabama.
> The crate we were carrying him broke as we were getting him out of the car, an of course, scared and confused he hit the ground running.  We live in the country and it was almost dark, so even though we searched and searched, we couldn't find him.
> 
> I was so sad that my hub finally said, let's go to the County shelter and see if someone turned him in...he wasn't there, but he wanted me to see the kittens thinking I would fall in love with one of them and I would recover from my sadness....I did, and that's how we got Dolly.
> 
> In August of last year we went to California and our son was in the middle of moving and begged us to take his cat "Snicklefritz" because he would be staying with friends and no cats were allowed.  Softies that we are, we agreed.......now we have 3 indoor cats...not to mention Smoky and Tiger, the only two male cats we have that are outdoor cats.
> 
> Then, just about 2 months later, a dear aunt of mine had to go into a nursing home, and her kids didn't want to take her cat "Boots" to the shelter, and asked me if I would be willing to take her.  Her daughter has a dog, doesn't like cats, and her son lives in a no-pet apt.  So, I volunteered to take her.  She's docile and very pretty....almost looks a bit like the one we lost (gray with white).
> 
> So there you have it, four indoor cats that amuse us all the time, and 2 outdoor cats, that keep snakes and mice away.....
> 
> Here's Cali as a kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dolly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Freakyfritz (what we call her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures of the others up later......


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

He sees you when your sleeping.............
He knows when you're away.............


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

GIVE ME FOOD
GIVE ME FOOD
GIVE ME FOOD


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Alan Stallion

Miss Talking Kitty channel. Shame he (Steve) passed.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Alan Stallion said:


> Miss Talking Kitty channel. Shame he (Steve) passed.



His wife made a short video for the fans.  It's on his channel.
She wants to bring us the kitties again, but she's busy with working and raising their daughter and the pets.
Shelby passed away though.  Sweet doggy.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Alan Stallion

My latest personal collage...


----------



## Alan Stallion

A classic...

*Sad Cat Diary*


----------



## Stryder50

Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle​Contrary to popular belief, there are affectionate cat breeds for people looking for a friendly lap cat who wants to snuggle! For example, ragdoll cats can't get enough petting, and Scottish folds are sociable, loving, and want nothing more than to be around their person.

Keep reading because there are even more affectionate cat breeds to learn about!
....


			Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Stryder50

How Catnip Gets Your Cat High​This is what happens when you give a psychoactive drug to your pet.








						How Catnip Gets Your Cat High
					

This is what happens when you give a psychoactive drug to your pet.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How you talk to your cat really does make a difference, research finds​


			How you talk to your cat really does make a difference, research finds


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Stryder50

Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle​


			Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Stryder50 said:


> Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle​
> 
> 
> Top 30 Most Affectionate Cat Breeds That Like To Cuddle



*I dont care what breed it is...........I WILL cuddle it!!!!*


----------



## Stryder50

Cat Memes So Funny We Could Just Cry​


			Cat Memes So Funny We Could Just Cry


----------



## Stryder50

6 Reasons to NEVER Scruff a Cat​


			6 Reasons to NEVER Scruff a Cat


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Allie has been with my wife and me for eleven years, now, as of today.






  And, of course, Buddy is still with us, a former semi-stray who, earlier this year, suddenly decided that he's our cat.


----------



## Stryder50

15 Grumpy Cats For People Who Are Not Having It This Monday​


			15 Grumpy Cats For People Who Are Not Having It This Monday
		


There's No Doubt That Weird Cats Make The World Go Round (26 Images)​


			There's No Doubt That Weird Cats Make The World Go Round (26 Images)
		


Cat Jokes That Will Make You Laugh Right Meow​


			Cat Jokes That Will Make You Laugh Right Meow


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*How to properly clean a murder weapon.......*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Death Angel

Does anybody speak "cat"





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## strollingbones

found this ah at the end of the driveway with eye infections...he was about 3 months but looked like a weeks old 
he has been with me over 10 years and is still a total ah...named yoda


----------



## strollingbones

this is clark...he was with me for 20 years...the vet told me to let go months before i did....i still miss his gentle loving soul...
he has been gone for a few years now...but i still cry at his pictures...


----------



## strollingbones

a better picture


----------



## buttercup




----------



## strollingbones

here is hubby's cat...tater head....and my dog...ernest t.  






both humane society recuses ....taters owner gave him up cause they didnt want a three legged cat...wtf?  he is a great cat...we dont talk about e.t.


----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## strollingbones

i am not the cat person..thats on hubby


----------



## strollingbones

now i want to look at their beans...and take pics lol


----------



## strollingbones

i hope this is okay here


----------



## buttercup

I used to have guhzillions of pics, but since my last hard drive died, I don't have that many... so, that's why there's another species in this one. haha (these are not mine, just a cute pic)


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## strollingbones

that is always a problem with cats...unfortunately their impact on other species is not a good thing


----------



## buttercup

^ you're right, this one was not the greatest influence on this sweet puppy.  wait for it, and don't forget to turn the music on...


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------

